# Winterzeit - Bastelzeit



## Nofaith (9. Dezember 2006)

Dachte mal es wird Zeit eine Bastelecke zu eröffnen! Hab mir im Frühjahr ein RM Element TSc als Customaufbau gegönnt! Da ich wusste das 'ne neue XTR kommt hab ich's erstmal fahrbar aufgebaut ums später zu pimpen.

Hier mal meine aktuelles Projekt:

Komplette XT-Schaltung mit Rapidfire ----> Umbau auf XTR 2007 Rapidfire Plus
Bremsanlage XT 160/160 Einzelhebel ----> XTR 2007 160/160 Einzelhebel
FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue ----> XTR 2007
FSA Platinium Pro Ti ----> XTR 2007
EASTON EA 70 Lenker ----> Race Face Next SL Flat 2007 
Race Face Deus XC Vorbau  -----> Syntace F99 mit Titan-Schrauben 
DT-Swiss Disc-Laufräder ----> Mavic Crossmax SLR Disc

Teile die vorerst bleiben:

Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze
Rockshox REBA Worldcup
Selle Italia SLR
Michelin XCR Dry²
Michelin C4 Latex-Schläuche

Was noch getauscht wird:

Ritchey WCS Steuersatz
Hinterbau-Schrauben werden ausgetauscht gegen Titan-Version

Was bastelt Ihr so schönes im Keller?


----------



## wilson (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich mach so in etwa das Gleiche mit meinem Vertex 07. Bin zunächst mit XT gefahren, habe mir dann das neue Schaltwerk zusammen mit Rapidfire Plus gegönnt (freu Dich drauf, überragende Schaltperformance und Ergonomie) und nächste Woche sollte ebenfall die neue XTR Kurbel kommen. Eigentlich sollte ja an ein RM eine Race Face Kurbel dran, aber wegen zahlreichen Post wegen Problemen mit der Deus habe ich mich auch für die XTR entschieden, die praktisch gleichviel kostet, aber rund 40g leichter ist. Bin sehr gespannt auf die Kurbel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin fleisig dabei mein Switch über den Winter aufzubauen!


----------



## Geiersteinfan (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich bau grad mein Vertex 70 auf (danke noch mal an dT.)  

Nach Weihnachten wird es wohl endlich Bremsen und ne Schaltung haben. Bei gutem Wetter könnte dann der erste Testlauf stattfinden


----------



## Der Toni (10. Dezember 2006)

@Geiersteinfan
Ich bin gespannt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3256191#post3256191


----------



## Geiersteinfan (10. Dezember 2006)

@Toni:
keine Sorge, Ich bin schwer verliebt und werde dem Vertex nur die Teile spendieren, die es auch verdient hat...  

Kann aber noch etwas dauern


----------



## Geiersteinfan (12. Dezember 2006)

Ja wie? 

Bastelt ausser uns keiner über den Winter?

Keine Projekte?

Oder habt ihr Angst vor der Stylepolizei   

Auf gehts, Bilder und Ideen posten!


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Dezember 2006)

Bei meinen zwei linken Daumen lass ich lieber basteln 

Hier mal die Bastel-Story meines Elements: Vom Hardtail zum Traumfully

...wird fortgesetzt...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (12. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

ich bastel auch. Aber nich an nem Rocky.   Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir... 
Mein Projekt ist ein Norco. Das Schmuckstück kommt im Januar als Komplettbike und muss 2,5 kg leichter werden. (Originalgewicht 15,5kg; Ziel 13.0 - 13,5 kg)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253501

Is ne ganz schöne Herausforderung. so ca 2kg hab ich (theoretisch) schon weg. Jetzt kommen die Kleinteile...


----------



## numinisflo (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde an meinem Rasouli basteln, aber das ist momentan leider nicht möglich. Ansonsten werde ich mein RMX über den Winter deutlich verändern im Vergleich zum Momentanzustand, allerdings ist da auch das finanzielle Problem ein bremsender Faktor.

FLO


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich wechsel nur meine Federgabel durch ne MZ Z1 light aus und gönne mir ein Paar neue Laufräder mit Hope Pro II Naben.

Für mehr habe ich einfach die Kohle nicht über. Wobei neue Bremsen auch noch richtig nett wären .... die Hope Freeride wäre auch noch was .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (12. Dezember 2006)

Bei derzeit 11 ...ähhh... 12 Rädern hab ich immer was zu Basteln 

Güldene Hope Naben für mein DeKerf stehen ganz oben auf dem Wunschzettel zu Weihnachten, oder wars doch der Startplatz für die TransAlp?


----------



## Kind der Küste (12. Dezember 2006)

außer ne Komplette Grundüberholung und Reinigung passiert bei mir nicht viel!
Außerdem bewege ich den Bock noch, wenn das Wetter stimmt!


----------



## s.d (12. Dezember 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich würde an meinem Rasouli basteln, aber das ist momentan leider nicht möglich. Ansonsten werde ich mein RMX über den Winter deutlich verändern im Vergleich zum Momentanzustand, allerdings ist da auch das finanzielle Problem ein bremsender Faktor.
> 
> FLO



Was hast du denn da so vor außer ner neuen Gabel?


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Januar 2007)

Bei mir bekommt das Rasouli in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Veränderungen.


----------



## numinisflo (9. Januar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da so vor außer ner neuen Gabel?



Gabel ist schon so gut wie verändert, sonst wird sich bei der Kettenführung und dem Bashguard einiges ändern und wahrscheinlich auch im Bereich der Gangverstellungsanlage , so der Herrgott will auch im Laufradbereich und ansonsten noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.
Anfangen sollte ich jedoch beim Großputz!



Was wird denn beim Rasouli verändert lieber Soulbrother??????

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Januar 2007)

Das GUTE bekommt einen neuen LRS mit ca.500gr. Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber dem alten. 

Vorne anstelle der 203er nur noch eine 170er Scheibe.

Rein kosmetischer Natur-Die Schaltzugaußenhülle wird wahrscheinlich durch Nokons ersetzt,die restlichen Hülsen vom Switch-Slayer Umbau liegen noch so überflüssig rum und sollten eigentlich ausreichend vorhanden sein.

Evtl. Easton Carbon Lenker,ist auch noch einer übrig. 

Evtl. leichterer Sattel (vom Slayer).

Und irgendwann demnächst vielleicht anstatt der Diabolus Kurbeln,wieder die Atlas.

Glückwunsch zu deiner Gabelwahl,das Teil ist vom allerfeinsten.Ich hatte vor meiner eine 2004er 888R und die war schon sehr fein,allerdings gar kein Vergleich zur 40er.Aber das wirst du dann selbst feststellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geiersteinfan (10. Januar 2007)

Endlich wieder Bewegung in diesem Thread!
Bei mir war der Weihnachtsmann in diesem Jahr ziemlich nett, und so hat das Vertex jetzt auch XT-Schaltwerk, XT-Umwerfer, XT-Kette, XT-Innenlager und XT-Rapidfire trigger spendiert bekommen. Auf meine Bremse (letzte Woche bestellt...) warte ich noch  
Aber laut dem Händler meines Vertrauens sollte die heute kommen 

Aber mit Einbau, Einstellung und weiterem Kleinkram dürfte ich erst mal noch genug zu tun haben! Ausserdem fehlen noch die passenden Pedale! 

Ps.: Bilder folgen demnächst


----------



## Xexano (11. Januar 2007)

Ich stecke auch in der Winterbauphase... warts ab, Jungs...

 

Redking Senior, wann kommste mal bei mir vorbei? Mit deinem Universalkitwerkzeugkoffer...  

Grüße,

Redking Junior... ääh... Xexano...


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. Januar 2007)

Ich habe das Bild zwar schon in den Switch Thread gepostet, aber da mir sowieso grad langweilig is :





Noch ein Update: Meine Laufräder sind heute gekommen


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Januar 2007)

Meine Bastelzeit ist vorrüber...vll weils keinen Winter gab?!


----------



## soederbohm (11. Januar 2007)

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass sie schon vorrüber ist ;-)


----------



## Der Toni (11. Januar 2007)

Nachdem ich den RP3 an meinem Slayer gemacht habe, hat mich auch das Schraubfieber gepackt.
Ich habe an meinem Element den Hinterbau komplett neu gelagert (Gleitlager,Achsen und Schrauben). Dann hab ich auch ein Dichtungskit für den Dämpfer (Float RL) eingebaut. War auch nötig, dach 3 Jahren (Ganzjahreseinsatz) tadeloser Funktion.
Schaltwerk auseinandergenommen und neu gefettet und den Rest vom Antrieb gereinigt.
Und als ich das Element so schön und geschmeidig da stehen sah, hatte ich keine Lust mehr das Teil bei so einem Dreckswetter zu verheizen. 
Ich bin also jetzt dabei mein altes Cube Attention Hardtail zu einem Schlechtwetterwintertrainingsrad umzubauen.


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Januar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Bust Du Dir sicher, dass sie schon vorrüber ist ;-)


----------



## Geiersteinfan (12. Januar 2007)

Heute ist endlich meine Bremse gekommen, aber leider mit der falschen Scheibengröße vorne (185 statt bestellten 160) 

Na ja, wenigstens kann ich schon mal hinten montieren und einstellen, was ja durchaus auch ein Weilchen dauern kann!   

Da mir mein Händler aber versprochen hat, bis spätestens Montag die restlichen Teile zu besorgen, werde ich wohl mein Projekt fürs erste abschliessen. Freu mich schon auf die Probefahrt!


----------



## Geiersteinfan (13. Januar 2007)

Bremse hinten ist montiert (ohne Schleifgeräusch )

Ist übrigens nach langem Überlegen und Forum lesen eine Avid Juicy Seven 2007 geworden; von der Einstellbarkeit und Monatge her bin ich zufrieden, alles Weitere wird sich erst noch zeigen... 

Jetzt noch Kleinteile und vordere Bremse montieren, dann kann es schon bald losgehen. Natürlich nur bei gutem Wetter, für die momentane Situation hab ich ja noch meinen Klassiker!

@Toni: Was änderst du denn an deinem Cube? Ich habe gerade für mein Etto (92er Jahrgang) eine Ringle Moby und XT Cantis erstanden; ausserdem such ich gerade noch ne passende 1 1/4 Zoll Stahlgabel (Ich weiss, komfort gleich null, aber irgendwie bin ich auch so ein wenig retro veranlagt!)


----------



## s.d (13. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ich stecke auch in der Winterbauphase... warts ab, Jungs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich freu mich schon auf das Ergebnis   Demnächst  werde ich das Vertex wieder Aufbauen aber dann wirds wirklich sehr eng im Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (13. Januar 2007)

Geiersteinfan schrieb:


> @Toni: Was änderst du denn an deinem Cube? ...)



Ich hatte mein Cube erst so aufgebaut, daß ich es mit nach Holland als Ferienrad nehmen kann, also normale Pedale, Deore Kurbel etc.
Jetzt hab ich Teile aus meinem Fundus wieder drangebaut, die man zum trainieren braucht. XT Kurbel, Klickies usw. Bin gestern die erste Trainigseinheit gefahren. 
Naja, im Vergleich zu den Rockies ist das Cube schon echt schlecht. Bergab fallen einem sämtliche Blomben raus und als ein Uphillmonster kann man das Bike auch nicht bezeichnen. Ich habe noch eine Axel Federgabel verbaut. Die werde ich gegen eine Marzocchi tauschen, die  orginal im Element 30 war.
Vielleicht wirds dann ein bisschen besser.
PS: Mach mal neue Fotos von deinem Vertex.


----------



## Geiersteinfan (14. Januar 2007)

So, da der Pfälzer Wald sich heute von seiner sonnigen Seite aus präsentiert habe ich ein paar Fotos von meinem fast fertigen R.M. Vertex 70 gemacht:





Antrieb und Scheibe hinten:





Von der Seite:





Jetz fehlt nur noch Vordere Bremse, Griffe und die passenden Klickies. Natürlich muss auch der Sattel noch gescheit eingestellt werden. Was die Ausstattung angeht, so stellt sie meiner Meinung nach einen Kompromiß zwischen Stabilität, Optik, Funktion und finanzellem Aufwand dar. Allerdings habe ich, sobald sich mein Konto wieder etwas erholt hat, noch einige Änderungen geplant:

- Kurbelgarnitur und Innenlager (die Kettenlinie ist nicht ideal, da das XT-Innenlager 118mm Achsbreite hat, 113 sind zu kurz und Zwischengröße gibt es von Shimano ja keine), ausserdem sollte an einem Rocky ja eine Race Face Kurbel montiert werden  
- Austausch von sämtlichen sichtbaren Schrauben gegen Alu eloxiert (wer kann mir sagen wo ich sowas herbekomme?)
- Nächste Saison eventuell Umrüstung auf FOX Gabel und 185er Scheibe vorne

Ansonsten ist dies mein erster kompletter Selbstaufbau und ich bin nun der Sucht endgültig verfallen... 
Freue mich schon auf die erste Fahrt in naher Zukunft    

@Toni: Besten Dank nochmal!

Ps.: Der Keller ist keineswegs feucht und ausserdem kann man mit 18 auch schonmal unter Geschmacksverirrung leiden (Votec: :kotz: )


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Januar 2007)

Kuckt Dir mal meine Crank Brother an. Eine supergeniale Kurbel. Würde auch verdammt gut bei Dir aussehen. RK

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252884&page=2


----------



## Der Toni (14. Januar 2007)

Sieht ja schon mal klasse aus, nur die Schaltzüge müssten noch ein wenig in der Länge korrigiert werden(Vorne kürzer, hinten länger). 
Werd schon ein wenig wehmütig.


----------



## Geiersteinfan (14. Januar 2007)

Ja, dass mit den Zügen hab ich mir auch schon gedacht; wahrscheinlich mach ich das demnächst mal wenn ich Langeweile hab.

@Toni: Kann ich voll verstehen, aber wie du weisst ist das Vertex bei mir in guten Händen!

@Rocklandbiker: Die Crank Brothers sieht geil aus, aber ist die denn irgendwie bezahlbar?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Januar 2007)

Ja klar, Du musst nur 14 St. am Tag arbeiten. Nur hast Du dann zumindest in dieser Jahreszeit keine Zeit mehr zum biken. Deswegen hängt es zur Zeit an der Wand...........und sein Besitzer hat min. 5Kg Übergewicht.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Januar 2007)

Nachdem mein Rasouli Update vorerst abgeschlossen ist,habe ich nun auch dem Slayer eine kleine Freude bereitet in Form einer Sram HollowPin


----------



## Jendo (21. Januar 2007)

Das war noch ein gutes Bild von meinem Switch, bevor es komplett zerlegt in der Kiste landete.



Die ersten Teile sind schon bestellt: Avid Juicy 7 mit großen Scheiben v/h aowie ein FSA Fr-270 Lenker. Folgen werden sicherlich X9/X7 Schaltwerk und eine Teleskopsattelstütze. Desweiteren werd ich sicherlich versuchen die Kettenführung NC-17 noch a bissl zu optimieren (Gewicht). Pedale werden Xpedo MX-3 (416g das Paar)!


----------



## maple leaf (21. Januar 2007)

Freue mich schon sehr auf den Neuaufbau! Wo wirst Du/Swich am Ende Gewichtsmäßig landen?


@Soulbrother

schöne/teuere kette und schaltkomponente!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (21. Januar 2007)

... für´s Schätzchen nur vom Feinsten! 


Nachher so gegen 11.00 wird sich dann herausstellen was die Hohlnieten abkönnen bzw. ob sie meinem Schenkeldruck standhalten


----------



## Jendo (21. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Freue mich schon sehr auf den Neuaufbau! Wo wirst Du/Swich am Ende Gewichtsmäßig landen?
> 
> 
> @Soulbrother
> ...



puh, das Endgewicht??
Also ich hab jetzt kein festes Ziel vor Augen was das Gewicht betrifft, sonst würd ich sicherlich auch noch ein paar andere Teile tauschen. Ich möchte halt ein optimum an Fahrqualität bei nicht zu viel finanziellen Aufwand (logisch eigentlich). Daher wird es auch bei mir niemals ein X0 Schaltwerk geben, da mein Fahrstil dem Leichtbau dann nicht wirklich entgegen kommt und ich nicht jede Saison die Schaltung wechseln will, bei diesen teils wuchernden Preisen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Telskopstützen? NC-17, Titec etc?
Schönen Sonntag,
Robert


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Telskopstützen? NC-17, Titec etc?
> Schönen Sonntag,
> Robert



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Bin auch auf der Suche...
N Kollege (waldman) hier aus FR hat(te) die Titec und war zufrieden damit.

MfG


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (22. Januar 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren. Bin auch auf der Suche...
> N Kollege (waldman) hier aus FR hat(te) die Titec und war zufrieden damit.
> 
> MfG





Titec, Shock Therapy's Ding und die NC 17 sehen alle ziehmlich gleich aus. Titec is die günstigste.  Die von Shock Therapy fahr ich selbst und sie hält ohne Probleme.

Ach ja, meine Bastelzeit is schon fast vorbei.   

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/331868/cat/15723
 

Ein paar Teile fehlen noch, für das optimale Gewicht, und es ist kein Rocky   , aber nur weil's sowas von denen nicht gibt. Immerhin isses aus Canada.   ( leider nur "Designed" in Canada)


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das war noch ein gutes Bild von meinem Switch, bevor es komplett zerlegt in der Kiste landete.
> 
> 
> 
> Die ersten Teile sind schon bestellt: Avid Juicy 7 mit großen Scheiben v/h aowie ein FSA Fr-270 Lenker. Folgen werden sicherlich X9/X7 Schaltwerk und eine Teleskopsattelstütze. Desweiteren werd ich sicherlich versuchen die Kettenführung NC-17 noch a bissl zu optimieren (Gewicht). Pedale werden Xpedo MX-3 (416g das Paar)!



Sooo, das Switch fährt wieder!
Allerdings fehlen noch die neuen Pedale und Griffe.
Zwecks Gewicht hab ich mal alle Teile hochgerechnet und bin zur Zeit bei 17.818gramm (ohne Schaltzug, Sram Kettenschloss und Fett)!  





mfg Robert


----------



## Geiersteinfan (2. Februar 2007)

Schick,

sieht echt gut aus!Hast ne Juicy 7 2006 verbaut, oder? Wie hats denn mit dem Einstellen (Beläge schleifffrei?) geklappt?

Mein Vertex ist bis auf neue Pedale auch fertig, hab aber noch nicht die Gelegenheit gehabt gescheite Bilder zu machen bzw. so richtig zu probezufahren! 

Bilder folgen demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

Geiersteinfan schrieb:


> Schick,
> 
> sieht echt gut aus!Hast ne Juicy 7 2006 verbaut, oder?



Ja, genau!



Geiersteinfan schrieb:


> Wie hats denn mit dem Einstellen (Beläge schleifffrei?) geklappt?



Vorne wirklich wie im Handbuch. Einfach ranschrauben --> Bremse ziehen --> Schrauben festziehen --> fertig, schleiffrei!
Hinten hats a bissl geschliffen, aber es ist fast nicht spürbar, geschweigedenn hörbar bei einer Hügi FR im Hinterrad



Geiersteinfan schrieb:


> Mein Vertex ist bis auf neue Pedale auch fertig, hab aber noch nicht die Gelegenheit gehabt gescheite Bilder zu machen bzw. so richtig zu probezufahren!
> 
> Bilder folgen demnächst


Na dann lass uns nicht so lange warten und mach ein paar schöne Bilder


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. Februar 2007)

Wirklich sehr schönes SWITCH

Ich wünschte, ich wäre mit meiner "Bastelarbeit" so weit fortgeschritten wie Du. Hab aber grad ne Mail bekommen, dass Schaltwerk & Sattel nicht im versprochenen Zeitraum lieferbar sind. 

MfG


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schönes SWITCH
> 
> Ich wünschte, ich wäre mit meiner "Bastelarbeit" so weit fortgeschritten wie Du. Hab aber grad ne Mail bekommen, dass Schaltwerk & Sattel nicht im versprochenen Zeitraum lieferbar sind.
> 
> MfG


Danke für die Blumen 
Welche Teile hast Du denn bestellt, das sie nicht lieferbar wären?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. Februar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen
> Welche Teile hast Du denn bestellt, das sie nicht lieferbar wären?



XTR 2007 und WTB Rocket


----------



## Geiersteinfan (2. Februar 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schönes SWITCH
> 
> Hab aber grad ne Mail bekommen, dass Schaltwerk & Sattel nicht im versprochenen Zeitraum lieferbar sind.
> 
> MfG



Kenn ich...
Habe fast 4 Wochen auf meine Juicy fürs Vorderrad mit 160er Scheibe gewartet 

Das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich ne 185er nit extra Adapter bekommen habe und die 160er Scheibe aus nem Ausstellungsrad ausgebaut wurde, da Avid offensichtlich leichte Lieferprobleme hatte!

Das Warten auf Teile ist eben ätzend; das Radl steht in der Werkstatt und es bewgt sich nix...

Aber umso schöner ist es wenn du die Teile dann endlich anbauen kannst


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> XTR 2007


Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir das XTR in Topnormal Shortcage zu gönnen. Aber da ich letzten Urlaub mein geliebtes Sram 9.0SL bei einem Sturz abgebrochen habe bin ich jetzt etwas vorsichtig bei den Leichtbau Schaltwerken, schließlich soll so ein Teil mal länger als eine Saison halten.
Aber wieso ist denn das ganz nicht lieferbar. eBay und andere Shops bieten die Teile doch genügend an (Lager vorrätig!)?
mfg


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. Februar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir das XTR in Topnormal Shortcage zu gönnen. Aber da ich letzten Urlaub mein geliebtes Sram 9.0SL bei einem Sturz abgebrochen habe bin ich jetzt etwas vorsichtig bei den Leichtbau Schaltwerken, schließlich soll so ein Teil mal länger als eine Saison halten.
> Aber wieso ist denn das ganz nicht lieferbar. eBay und andere Shops bieten die Teile doch genügend an (Lager vorrätig!)?
> mfg



mal schauen, wie lange es hält...
Angegeben war auch "lieferbar" (auch das kurze), aber jetzt heißt es doch warten. Das hat man davon, wenn man Porto sparen will. 
Hab heute übrigens meine Teleskopsattelstütze bekommen: von Shock Therapy. Ist auf jeden Fall nicht hässlich...
Wenns weiter mit dem Basteln geht gibts auch n paar Fotos. Jetzt liegen hier nur ein paar Teile rum und "langweilen" sich.

MfG

Biste auch Pfingsten am Start?


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Biste auch Pfingsten am Start?



Ich hoffe doch!


----------



## bikeandi (4. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich hab an meinem Bike auch noch einiges vor:  
Magura Louise FR --> Hope Mono Mini 2007
Alte  Schaltzüge --> Nokon Schaltzüge in Schwarz
Schimano XTR Pedal --> Ritchey Pro V4 Pedal
und noch neue Kettenblattschrauben

Sobald dann alles verbaut ist werd ich mal ein paar Fotos in die Gallerie reinstellen!

Noch viel Spass beim Basteln und Schrauben!

MfG Andi


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Februar 2007)

Moin

Es hat sich wieder was getan: 
Der Rest folgt demnächst.









MfG

...und viel Spaß beim Weiterschrauben an Euren Rocky's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (23. Februar 2007)

Ohne Text und ohne Vorderbremse.
Rmx im Neuaufbau dank tatkräftiger Mithilfe von Alex & Robert.
Mit der Fertigstellung wird ein weiterer Meilenstein der deutsch-sowjetischen Freundschaft das Tageslicht erblicken.

FLO


Noch mehr Baustellen:


----------



## Xexano (24. Februar 2007)

Woah  

Wie baut sich die Fox 40 ins RMX?


----------



## blaubaer (24. Februar 2007)

stimmt ist ja winterzeit  bastelzeit  

*ausbaustufe 1* war schon vor 1-2 monaten

- Marzocchi Roco WC 







ich wart immer noch auf die passende feder  
wie kann ein hersteller nur einen Dämpfer auf den Markt bringen und bei der Feder erst monate später mit produktion beginnen  

*ausbaustufe 2* diese Woche 

- Avid Code 203mm
- Sram X.9 Trigger 
- Sram Matchmaker
- Sram X.7 Schaltwerk, nach dem`s mir das X.9 geschrottet hat 
- Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen 
















*ausbaustufe 3 * folgt in 2-3 wochen 

mit neuer Gabel 

dann kommts auch komplett in die Gallery


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Februar 2007)

Hi Flo,
na alles klar? Nachdem ich Dich im ICQ garnimmer sehe, jetzt mal auf dem Weg:

Warum hast Du 3 halbgare Bikes? Jedes für sich wäre der Hammer. Mach wieder was draus!

Ich hätte es cool gefunden wenn Du statt der Forty Dir lieber nen SPINERGY HR gekauft hättest.
Da Du das RMX ja auch tourig bewegst (Sattelstütze) wäre wohl ne absenkbare 66, wenn es schon nicht die alte bleiben sollte, besser.
Alternativ, wenn es schon ein DH Kracher mit 40 sein soll: Weiss lackieren, Sattel rein  Trotzdem Spin HR.
Dann denk ich es ist besser Dir ne CODE oder ne Juicy statt der Gustl zu holen mit diesen Terror Adapter Preisen.

Das Rasouli passt Ideal mit einer Halflink Chain zusammen (gesehen): Dann fällt der Spanner weg. Mach Dir dann gute Wheels rein. Kurbel, Sattelstütze...mokay.

Das geile Switch, wäre doch mit Shiftguide gut beraten oder? Geiles leichtes Rad bei dem ich Dich am ehesten mit sehe.

Viele Baustellen! Viel Spass beim auflösen! In Riva will ich Bikes sehen


----------



## s.d (25. Februar 2007)

Hier meine Baustelle wird hoffentlich bald wieder fertig Teile sind zwar fast alle da aber hald nicht die die ich haben will.


----------



## Homegrown (25. Februar 2007)

huhu jungs

bei mir wird auch noch einiges geändert und repariert.
Bilder folgen wenn es dann fertig ist.

Hoffe nächste Woche ist es fertig will endlich wieder fahren komme nicht mehr klarn


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. März 2007)

Und an meinem Flow wird auch noch einiges passieren! 
Weil es grad so schön ist mein Switch aufzubauen...
Nexte Woche is der Karren fertig!


----------



## s.d (1. März 2007)

Ja hoffentlich Zeit wirds, morgen gehts in den Wald zum zimmern weil da muss auch so einiges fertig werden...


----------



## s.d (1. März 2007)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2007)

habe auch geschraubt:

DT Swiss Laufradsatz (EX 1750) in mein 2003er Slayer SE.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234226&page=9

Neue bremsscheiben, Hinterbau zerlegt...........
Was man nach 16.000km halt mal machen muss.

Aber jetzt kommt die Sonne, es geht wieder auf den Bock in die Trails!!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2007)

Heute mittag sind hier UPS-Lieferungen aufgeschlagen,unter anderem auch das neueste RM-Projekt.


----------



## numinisflo (17. März 2007)

Bitte sag sofort was es ist!
Ich tippe mal auf ein SXC.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2007)

,ich hatte noch keine Zeit reinzuschauen und eben bin ich zum Essen gerufen worden..noch etwas Geduld Flo.Nach dem Essen gehe ich die Sache mal an


----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2007)

Da liegst du doch tasächlich richtig  
Zwischenzeitlich wurde auch schon ausgepackt ... keine Geduld die Süße  





Aber SO wird das Gerät definitiv nicht bleiben!


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. März 2007)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (17. März 2007)

Sehr geil, mir gefällt die Farbe des Lady SXC extrem gut!
Viel Spaß beim aufbauen und natürlich erwarte ich baldmöglichst ein Bild des kompletten Bikes.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2007)

@bike-it-easy: völlig korrekt  



numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr geil, mir gefällt die Farbe des Lady SXC extrem gut!
> Viel Spaß beim aufbauen und natürlich erwarte ich baldmöglichst ein Bild des kompletten Bikes.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Danke Flo,werde ich haben 
Mit dem KOMPLETT muß ich dich aber(so leid es mir tut) erst mal enttäuschen,denn momentan ist lediglich das,was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist,ALLES was vom Komplettrad übrig geblieben ist  





Also lediglich Kurbelkit und Steuersatz werden übernommen.Das ganze schwarze Zeugs,war einfach in der Summe zu trist.
Nur wie es immer ist,oder doch sehr oft...aus einer Baustelle werden mal wieder ganz schnell zwei


----------



## numinisflo (17. März 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Nur wie es immer ist,oder doch sehr oft...aus einer Baustelle werden mal wieder ganz schnell zwei




Wie genau dürfen wir das verstehen? Da ist doch noch was im Busch....


----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2007)

Evtl. morgen mehr!


----------



## Soulbrother (18. März 2007)

Mein erstes Rocky,bei dem Nachfräßen erforderlich ist!





Sagt das ALLES?


----------



## Jendo (18. März 2007)

für die begriffstutzigen unter uns:
Ist das jetzt ein Asiabike?


----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2007)

Nein!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. März 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> für die begriffstutzigen unter uns:
> Ist das jetzt ein Asiabike?



sieht schon etwas japanisch aus.........................


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. März 2007)

Wir hattens ja schon immer befürchtet, und das ist der Beweis!! Ganz klar ein asiatisches Schriftzeichen !!!

Übersetzung lautet:
Der, der mit ruhiger Hand den Schweißdraht führt und nach der Arbeit sein Holzfällerhemd anzieht und ein Moosehead trinken geht.     

Na denn Prost

bike-it-easy


----------



## Soulbrother (18. März 2007)

*... genau !*  

*Ein Bildchen noch auf die Schnelle im Halbdunkel,am Mittwoch bau ich´s fertig und dann geht´s an die nächste Sache*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (21. März 2007)

Die* Lady* rollt!

Und daraus resultierend,ist das der traurige *REST VOM SCHÜTZENFEST !*


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2007)

Und was geschieht mit dem traurigen Rest?


----------



## Soulbrother (21. März 2007)

Ja,wenn ich das nur schon wüßte?!
Evtl. mit der SXC Ausstattung komplettieren und wieder ab in den Bikemarkt.
Evtl. für den Eigenbedarf (aber diesmal dann meinen  ) wieder aufbauen, mit ganz anderen Teilen.
Evtl. alles einzeln in den Bikemarkt.
Evtl,evtl,evtl,.....


----------



## Soulbrother (29. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wie genau dürfen wir das verstehen? Da ist doch noch was im Busch....



Hast natürlich Recht gehabt  



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja,wenn ich das nur schon wüßte?!
> Evtl. mit der SXC Ausstattung komplettieren und wieder ab in den Bikemarkt.
> Evtl. für den Eigenbedarf (aber diesmal dann meinen  ) wieder aufbauen, mit ganz anderen Teilen.
> Evtl. alles einzeln in den Bikemarkt.
> Evtl,evtl,evtl,.....



*EVTL.* hat jetzt eine konkrete Richtung bekommen,soweit es die SXC Komponenten betrifft:








Darf hier eigentlich immer noch gebastelt werden  ...denn mittlerweile haben wir ja wieder *SOMMERZEIT !!! *


----------



## Jendo (29. März 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Darf hier eigentlich immer noch gebastelt werden  ...denn mittlerweile haben wir ja wieder *SOMMERZEIT !!! *



Unbedingt!
Solange Du uns immer wieder mit solch genialen Bikes überrascht gehts hier auch im Sommer weiter
mfg Robert


----------



## numinisflo (29. März 2007)

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem wunderbaren neuen Rahmen.
Sehr schön, ich bin schon auf den kompletten Aufbau gespannt.
Ich wusste es einfach das da noch was besonderes kommt von dir 

Bei mir ist auch schon eine gewisse Zeit das verrückte Männchen im Kopf am Pläne schmieden, allerdings müsste ich für diese Pläne mein Rasouli verkaufen - und ob ich das übers Herz bringe kann ich zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (29. März 2007)

Vielen Dank!
Ich denke morgen abend kann ich wahrscheinlich die erste Testrunde drehen. 

*NEIN*  ,du behälst dein Rasouli !   
Denn ich habe immer noch die Hoffnung mit euch beiden und euren Rasouli`s in Winterberg über den 6-cross zu düsen.

Und wenn es mit deinem Aufbau noch etwas dauert...dann ist das eben so,die Saison hat ja noch nicht mal richtig angefangen.Aber bloß nicht verkaufen!!!


----------



## Jendo (29. März 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Denn ich habe immer noch die Hoffnung mit euch beiden und euren Rasouli`s in Winterberg über den 6-cross zu düsen.



Na, da hoffen wir mal das wir auch alle mal Zeit finden für so einen spaßige Idee!


----------



## Soulbrother (30. März 2007)

Robert,deins ist mittlerweile aber wieder komplett,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (30. März 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Robert,deins ist mittlerweile aber wieder komplett,oder?



Ja, mein Rasouli steht und kann auch fahren
Ich hab grad mal eine Bremse vom Switch implantiert. Aber das Rasouli scheint auch eine 203mm Scheibe am Hinterrad zu verkraften
mfg
Rob


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. März 2007)

So meine Bastelzeit für 2007 ist nun definitv abgeschlossen:

Neu für die Saison sind:

- Z1 light von Marzocchi 2006
- Hope Pro 2 Naben mit DT Felgen von Whizzy Wheels eingespeicht
- Race Face Atlas Low Riser Bar
- Hope Vorbau





Bin mal gespannt was Ihr dazu meint


----------



## Flow.Zero (30. März 2007)

@ Soulbrother: Sick Oida! Sehr geil, sieht man selten hier! Schaut echt abartig                 aus! Ich bin neidisch!  

@ Dome: Schöner Aufbau und noch schöneres Rad!


----------



## Soulbrother (5. April 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und was geschieht mit dem traurigen Rest?






Ich kann mir das Elend so einfach nicht mehr ansehen ...deshalb habe ich mich jetzt für den *NEUAUFBAU* zum Zwecke des Eigennutzes unter dem Motto *  "RM-TREFFEN-SWITCH"  *entschieden.


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. April 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *  "RM-TREFFEN-SWITCH"  *



Wenns schon beim normalen Rocky treffen nicht klappt werde ich wohl beim Switch treffen dabei sein 
(Auch wenn da wahrscheinlich noch weniger Leute als sonst kommen würden).


----------



## Soulbrother (6. September 2007)

Bis zum Winter ist mir einfach noch vieeeel zu lang  um nix mehr zu basteln,deshalb hab ich mir schon mal mein erstes Teil vom 2008er Stuff besorgt 




...und künftig bestell ich nur noch da,wo die Lieferung per UPS erfolgt,so wie heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (7. September 2007)

Die UPS Maus macht abba mehr Eindruck, scheiß auf die Fox


----------



## el Lingo (7. September 2007)

Ja, die bringt mir die Sachen auch immer, sogar bis ins Bett und packt sie sogar für mich aus. Meistens habe ich eh nur sie bestellt


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2007)

Jo,Jo...die KLEINE kann was,aber die RC² hier ganz bestimmt auch:





Morgen wird sie in Wiberg ausprobiert


----------



## Soulbrother (18. November 2007)

*Ich eröffne hiermit mal ganz offiziell die Bastelsaison 07/08!​*
... mit meinem Pipeline,welches ich der Jahreszeit etwas angepasst habe:

mit 2,10ern Maxxis "Medusa" ,die fetten Grip auf feuchten und nassen Waldböden garantieren und trotzdem auf Asphalt schnell rollen




für morgens und abends Licht




und etwas minimalistischem Spritzschutz


----------



## Sw!tch (18. November 2007)

wo du grad beim basteln bist, mach doch noch den fox-aufkleber unterm rockylogo weg


----------



## SBIKERC (22. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> wo du grad beim basteln bist, mach doch noch den fox-aufkleber unterm rockylogo weg



ich würde sagen der is dafür da das der Rahmen keine Kratzer durch Leitungen bekommt...aber einen transparenten würde ich schöner finden, weil der Fox passt auch net zur Gabel


----------



## SBIKERC (22. November 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Es hat sich wieder was getan:
> Der Rest folgt demnächst.
> ...



das schaut aber sehr eng mit der Sattelstütze aus...ich würde die kürzen...du hast doch sowieso n Tele


----------



## SBIKERC (22. November 2007)

So hier nochmal meine Rock N Roll Queen 
is zwar erst gerade fertig geworden aber ein Bike is ja nie fertig 
die ersten Testfahrten unter allen Bedingungen hat es super überstanden...Schwachpunkte habe ich kaum gefunden. Stören tut es mich das der Dämpfer so schnell Dreckig wird und das die Code doch gerne mal laute Geräusche macht wenn man sich schnell in eine Kurve reinlegt.
Bei der Totem habe ich auch lange gebraucht bis ich ein passendes Setup gefunden hatte...mit den guten Fox Dämpfer ging das ruck zuck

Aber der Dämpfer ist das nächste was ich tausche. N Pearl ist schon bestellt bevor es den 2008 nicht mehr gibt. Zur Zeit wiegt das Bike 16,8 Kg und ich möchte noch gern was abspecken und da ist n Luftdämpfer das sinnvollste wo ich jetzt noch Gewicht sparen kann ohne das Einsatzgebiet zu verkleinern

hier der fast aktuelle Zustand (habe die Sattelstütze um 3 cm gekürzt, da sie sonst ggf gegen den Dämpfer schlagen könnte, außerdem ist sie so auch noch lang genug und es spart Gewicht )






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sw!tch (22. November 2007)

Unter allen Bedingungen hast du es sicher nicht getestet, sonst hättest du die reifen schon getauscht


----------



## SBIKERC (23. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Unter allen Bedingungen hast du es sicher nicht getestet, sonst hättest du die reifen schon getauscht



Ne jetzt in echt...war alles dabei, Waldboden, City, Halde und Matsche, nur Schnee fehlt 
Und ich finde die Reifen können durchaus mit meinem Reifen am Gemini (2,5" Minion FR u Highroller beide 60a) mithalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (23. November 2007)

*Dieses Wochenende ist´s Rasouli dran mit kompletter Schaltung und Kefü:
*


----------



## Jendo (23. November 2007)

@Axel: Was soll denn da noch folgen?

Meine Rasouli Baustelle wird auch noch angegangen 





Voll dirt Alta mit einer Bremse. Fährt sich sowas von bekackt.
Wer mal probiert hat bei ca 25-30km/h auf nass kalten Boden zum stehen zu kommen... 

KeFü, Bremsen, Kurbeln, Kassette und Pedale müssen demnächst weichen.
mfg
JEndo


----------



## Soulbrother (23. November 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> @Axel: Was soll denn da noch folgen?



Ein langer Vorbau z.B.,der kommt dann morgen noch dran.
Ich hab so ein schlechtes Gewissen dem Kleinen gegenüber,da ich es das ganze Jahr so sträflich vernachlässigt hatte  
Aber ich habe das Rasouli jetzt dazu auserkoren,mich täglich zur Arbeit zu bringen.Damit mach ich es wieder gut!
Deshalb diese allroundtauglichere Modifikation.

Mit ausschlaggebend war ebenfalls die Tatsache,daß ich eben täglich durch den Wald fahren muß und dabei mit dem Pipeline letzte Woche 2 heftige Regengüsse abbekommen hatte.Dementsprechend war das dann auch eingesaut.Dafür ist mir mein Froldrider  viel zu schade und das Rasouli läßt sich mit wesentlich weniger Putzaufwand einfacher sauberhalten.

Aber ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf deinen Umbau!


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (23. November 2007)

wenn mein konto jetzt nicht auf einmal schrumpfen tut, dann freu ich mich bis zum nächsten frühling über sram x9, neue gabel: mz 55 ata oder rs lyrik oder fox talas 36 oder wotan, irgendwie kann ich mich nicht entscheiden!^^ naja und ne neue kurbel solls sein, mit bashguard aber da bin ich auch noch nicht auf den pfad der erleuchtung gekommen.


----------



## SBIKERC (23. November 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> @Axel: Was soll denn da noch folgen?
> 
> Meine Rasouli Baustelle wird auch noch angegangen
> 
> ...



Boah diese Gabel 
ich liebe sie...früher war das meine absolute Traumfork aber leider war sie zu teuer 

und jetzt passt sie nicht mehr in meine Bikes rein (zu wenig FW)...naja bin trotzdem neidisch auf dich


----------



## Soulbrother (24. November 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ein langer Vorbau z.B.,der kommt dann morgen noch dran.



*Nicht wirklich schön so´n langer Klopper,aber halt nötig...*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. November 2007)

hey Soulbrother,
kannst du mir schon Erfahrungsberichte von dem Easton Carbonlenker geben? Stabilität, Einsatzgebiet etc..
mein Vertrauen in einen Carbonlenker ist noch nicht gan so groß, was All Mountain/Freeride angeht.

danke
Cu
Niko


----------



## Soulbrother (27. November 2007)

Kann ich...sogar einen 6-jährigen Erfahrungsbericht,denn diesen Lenker besitze ich schon seit 2001!
Ganz zu Anfang bin ich ihn schon am Scott Octane u. dann 2001 am RM 7 bei DH´s in Rittershausen u. *ILMENAU* gefahren.Danach war er im All Mountain Einsatz sowohl am Ur-Switch als auch darauf folgend am Switch SL und seit letztem Jahr ist er am Flow.Der Zustand ist nach wie vor einwandfrei!Zudem ist das noch nicht mal die DH Version sondern "nur" die CT2 Version,aber das liegt daran,daß es ganz zu Anfang auch noch nicht gleich die DH Version gab.

Vor Jahren wurden mal Alu- und Carbonlenker gleicher Hersteller in einem Lastwechseltest miteinander verglichen.Während der Easton Alulenker gebrochen ist,hielt der Carbonlenker unbeschadet durch.Allerdings waren das auch so viele Lastwechsel,wie wohl niemand,in der Realität, jemals erreichen wird!
Am aktuellen Switch habe ich die alte DH Version.Am Pipeline die 31,8er XC Version und ans neue DH Bike kommt auch wieder die DH Version,allerdings die neuere in 31,8


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. November 2007)

ja sehr schön  
danke
das brimgt mich auf jeden Fall schon mal weiter.
Könnte man sagen das man auch den Race Face Next Lenker auch ruhig im leichten Freeridebereich fahren kann?
Ich hätte schon gerne passend zur Sattelstüze einen Carbonlenker  , nicht wegen dem Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (27. November 2007)

...mit dem "Next"  habe ich keine Erfahrungswerte


----------



## bestmove (27. November 2007)

abba, laut Bikebild hatten die RF Carbonteile, mit erstklassig abgeschnitten


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. November 2007)

aber das erstaunt mich schon mal das der im DH Einsatz gehalten hat  
hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.
ich glaube, wenn es etwas gibt was ich auf keinen Fall gebrauchen kann, ist es ein Lenkerbruch. Hui das muss weh tun.

mit meinem Slayer geht es schon weiter.
Dämpfer muss erst mal eingeschickt werden.
XT 2008 Umwerfer ist heute mit den beiden silbernen Hope Naben gekommen.
Das Silber passt richtig gut, da es genau so naturgebürstet aussieht wie die Tribalflächen am Rahmen.


----------



## bestmove (27. November 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ...
> 
> mit meinem Slayer geht es schon weiter.
> Dämpfer muss erst mal eingeschickt werden.
> ...



Ich fürchte ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Dämpfer vom Slayer50 aber das nur am Rande ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. November 2007)

ach du bist das.
Sw!tch meinte sowas mal, das es noch einen gibt.

ja Herr Liebe meinte auch das beim Dämpfer Luft von der Positivkammer in die Negativkammer gelangt und das es somit alles net mehr passt.
Du hast auch noch Garantie oder?


----------



## bestmove (27. November 2007)

Klar Garantie is noch, also kann ich mich gleich an Hr.Liebe wenden oder doch Toxo?! Wie kann ich sicher gehen das der Dämpfer die "Macke" hat? Hattest du nachgemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. November 2007)

er meinte gleich an Toxo über den Händler wo du es gekauft hast.
Ja ich habe nur einen Hub von 47 und eine Einbaulänge von 196.


----------



## blaubaer (28. November 2007)

die ersten teile für Winter-Bastelstunden sind eingetroffen ...
schade nur dass noch nicht April ist  ...




desweiteren folgen noch Nokonleitungen in rot und ODi Griffe mit roten aluverschraubungen ...


----------



## SBIKERC (29. November 2007)

^^ wie hat das mit den Versand geklappt???
und wie lange hat das gedauert???
weil der Shop kommt ja aus England (www.chainreactioncycles.com)


----------



## blaubaer (29. November 2007)

da ich diesmal die günstigste variante wählte "Parcel Force International" bzw. für die schweiz "gratis-versand", eigentlich noch recht gut 
bestellt am 21.11. geliefert bekommen 28.11. 

hatte die letzten male, als ich es DHL liefern lies immer probleme, bei DHL Schweiz sind die fäulsten am werk, teilweise wird nicht mal geläutet, bei der online verfolgung heissts dann einfach empfänger war nicht zuause


----------



## SBIKERC (29. November 2007)

danke dir für die Info

War für mich interessant, weil ich nachmal schon Probleme habe wenn ich bei Shops aus Deutschland bestelle. 1 Woche ist doch richtig schnell und wenn dann noch genau das kommt was man bestellt hat ist alles bestens.


----------



## haural (29. November 2007)

Also diese Straitline Bremshebel sind schon ne 70,- Sünde wert.


----------



## SBIKERC (30. November 2007)

wie bezahlt man sowas am besten???
ich habe noch nie etwas aus dem Ausland bestellt


----------



## blaubaer (30. November 2007)

Mastercard / Visa geht am schnellsten und sicher ist es schon, hatte noch nie probleme  

so wieder ein stückchen näher meinem Traumbike ...





irgendwie klappte dies mit den anschlüssen nicht so ganz wirklich  , mal sehen wenn dann die länge, der leitungen, immer noch gar zulang ist gibts vllcht dann doch noch goldene anschlüsse ...


----------



## SBIKERC (30. November 2007)

echt schön geworden 
wobei ich die Standard-Leiungen gelassen hätte. Die goldenen Anschlüsse würde ich auch weglassen, weil sonst wird das alles zu bunt


----------



## Philanderer (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, bin hab noch nicht so viel hier gepostet, aber wollte jetzt auchmal meine neue Errungenschaft hier zeigen.
Das schöne Stück ist vor ein paar Tagen bei mir angekommen





Dämpfer ist auch schon da. Der Rest wird dann bis zum Frühjahr folgen!

Gruß Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Dezember 2007)

oh man wie geil. Ja wilkommen im Canuck-Club   und viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen

ist das der von Ebay?


----------



## Flow.Zero (13. Dezember 2007)

Ja, sehr schönes Stück! Welche Rahmengröße???
Hätt ich auch gern


----------



## numinisflo (13. Dezember 2007)

Gott welch schöner Rahmen.
Würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Philanderer (13. Dezember 2007)

Freut mich das er euch gefällt!
Habe ihn gebraucht erstanden, hat zwar ein paar kleine Kratzer, aber eigentlich ist er TOP in Ordnung. Und da man nicht alle Tage ein Canuck in passender Größe findet, hab ich zugeschlagen! Ist übriegens ein 18er Rahmen.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Dezember 2007)

so, nun auch mal wieder was Neues von mir.
Ich war heute mal wieder beim Händler meines Vertrauens.
Er macht einfach die besten Preise  
RF Next Sattelstütze für 59 Euro und WTB für 25 Euro

Sattelklemme ist neu gekommen. Shadow XT Schaltwerk und XT Umwerfer.
Die Laufräder werde ich am 25.12 einspeichen  
Mavic EX 721 und Hope Pro 2 naben (gleiche Frabe wie Sattelklemme)

Der Fox Dämpfer ist zur Überholung eingeschickt und kommt hoffentlich demnächst heil wieder.








Bilder vom RMX kommen auch bald, wenn diese K**** KeFü endlich kommt.


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Dezember 2007)

du assi! fährst einfach so ohne mich zum geldverschwenden!


----------



## ]:-> (14. Dezember 2007)

hi,
hm, also mein Element wird erst nächste Woche eintreffen, aber ich denke mal auch gleich beschraubt werden...oder auch nicht, kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden:

Es kommt mit kompletter XT und XTR Schaltwerk, ich habe hier noch eine Juicy Carbon, Xo Schaltwerk & X9 Trigger rumliegen, weiß einfach nicht ob ich tauschen soll, mir gefällt die 1:1 Anlenkung von Sram so gut und mit der matchmaker schelle montiert find ich das auch richtig cool am Lenker. Auf der anderen Seite hat das XTR Schaltwerk auch was...man, das sind probleme


----------



## numinisflo (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube dein Slayer wird ein richtiges Schmuckstück werden. 
Mach doch nochmal ein Bild des gesamten Bikes bzw. Aufbauzwischenstands.


----------



## csx (14. Dezember 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> du assi! fährst einfach so ohne mich zum geldverschwenden!



looool, ihr nerds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (17. Dezember 2007)

Ein paar neue Teile für mein Rasouli. Endlich mit Easton EA70 Stütze (230g) und PG970 RR Kassette 11-26 (223g).

Karbonführung kommt erst neu im nächsten Jahr









mfg


----------



## numinisflo (20. Dezember 2007)

Hast du die Stütze vorm absägen auf Maßgleichheit mit dem Rahmen kontrolliert?


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. Dezember 2007)

So, noch ein paar kleine Updates:





Switch SE jetzt mit weißen Goodridge-Disctubes, ST Telepost und fizik Customized Saddle Flash Steel. Damit kann man jetzt sogar einigermaßen berghoch fahren.
Bevor jetzt gleich geschrien wird: Schutzblech war für Touren drauf - da ist es sinnvoll.







Slayer SXC Canuck mit weiß gepulvertem Deus XC Vorbau und Tune Würger Sattelklemme, sowie Conti Mountain King Supersonic 2,4" (die ersten Touren haben sie gehalten, bin gespannt, wie lange sich das noch ohne Platten ausgeht . Auch hier gilt für das Schutzblech das oben gesagte  .

Und noch mein komplett neues Projekt, die Motivationshilfe und Rehamaßnahme für die Saison 2008  : Mein erstes Rocky, welches nicht in Kanada geschweißt (äähhh, laminiert) wurde:





Und den Vorbau dreh ich erst wieder um, wenn der Rücken wieder ganz in Ordnung ist.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## ]:-> (24. Dezember 2007)

...sabber...


----------



## [email protected]!t (24. Dezember 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


>



viel zu abgestimmt, sieht auf den ersten blick nach kinder-baumarktbike aus.


----------



## Flow.Zero (24. Dezember 2007)

Awa, des geht schon ich finds einfach nur heftig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (24. Dezember 2007)

Wahnsinns Sammlung!
Da kann man nur neidisch werden.

Viel Spaß mit dem Solo. Das wäre zur Zeit auch was für mich 

Frohes Weihnachtsfest,
Jendo


----------



## blaubaer (24. Dezember 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


>



ein traum ?!   




bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Und den Vorbau dreh ich erst wieder um, wenn der Rücken wieder ganz in Ordnung ist.



ein leidensgenosse ??? 



[email protected]!t schrieb:


> viel zu abgestimmt, sieht auf den ersten blick nach kinder-baumarktbike aus.



nö, find ich gar nicht, eher das rot vom Roco stört etwas, da würd ich nur schon der farbe wegen zum Fox greifen


----------



## santacruza (25. Dezember 2007)

auweia...wenn ich das christkind erwische wird es ordentlich prügel beziehen weil es mir nicht so schöne räder mitgebracht hat


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Dezember 2007)

Wie versprochen kommt jetzt zu Weihnachten auch wieder eine neues Update von mir. Der 2te Weihnachtstag wurde wieder zum Basteln genutzt.
Neue Laufräder eingespeicht und zentriert und Schaltung eingestellt.
Seit dem letzten Update sind nun Neu gekommen:

Mavic 721, Hope Pro 2 und neue Race Face Griffe

Was nun noch kommt sind Lenker, Vorbau, Pedalen, Gabel und irgendwann neue Bremsen  

P.S: Der Dämpfer ist noch im Service


----------



## numinisflo (26. Dezember 2007)

Gefällt mir unendlich gut! Wenn ich mir da noch einen silbernen Thomson Vorbau dazudenke wird es perfekt.
Was willst du für eine Gabel anstelle der 66 verbauen? Die passt doch optimal zum Bike.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. Dezember 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich mir da noch einen silbernen Thomson Vorbau dazudenke wird es perfekt....



Der Mann hats erkannt. Ich bin ja der Farbe weiß eigentlich auch äußerst zugetan, aber hier stört sie etwas. Da du ja sowieso tauschen willst: Silberner Vorbau!! Vielleicht Pedale auch in silber?
Ansonsten: Ein richtiges Black Beauty  

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Dezember 2007)

schön das es euch auch gefällt.
Vorbau ist bis jetzt der RF Atlas in schwarz geplant. Aber der Thompson wäre ne schöne alternative. Nur ich weißnicht recht ob es dann zuviel Silber wird.
Die Pedalen werden Silberne Nc17 Magnesium.
Ja schon nur die baut ein wenig zu hoch und ist auf die dauer ein weng schwer. Es soll eine 55 ATA werden.
Lenker wird wie die Sattelstütze der RF Next Carbon in Oversize (All Mountain tauglich   )


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26. Dezember 2007)

Sieht sehr lecker aus das Slayer


----------



## Sw!tch (27. Dezember 2007)

sehr gute idee mit dem carbonlenker! die mit dem silbernen thomson hingegen finde ich extrem schlecht...


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Januar 2008)

Silberner Thomson Vorbau u. RF Next Lenker sind doch die perfekte Ergänzung zu Stütze/Klemme  

Tja...also *meine* Goodrige´s  und Nokons sind schon montiert...die Schweizer brauchen ja bei allem immer ein bisschen länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuttiesLiebling (6. Januar 2008)

@ soulbrother. die goodrige- leitung passt super zur xt! so wie es ausschaut hab ick dienstag meine lyrik.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Januar 2008)

ja also mitlerweile bin ich echt am grübeln.
Thompsen wäre schon ne gute Idee


----------



## haural (7. Januar 2008)

Mit welchen Scheiben fährst du die XT? Sobald gefahren würde ich mich über einen kurzen Vergleich zu anderen Modellen freuen. Vor allem hinsichtlich Druckpunkt und Kraft. Spiele mit dem Gedanken die Juicy 7 gegen XT 08 zu tauschen.


----------



## blaubaer (7. Januar 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Tja...also *meine* Goodrige´s  und Nokons sind schon montiert...die Schweizer brauchen ja bei allem immer ein bisschen länger



ja ja  
meine sind gedanklich auch schon montiert und sogar schon gefahren   




saubere arbeit


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Januar 2008)

haural schrieb:


> Mit welchen Scheiben fährst du die XT? Sobald gefahren würde ich mich über einen kurzen Vergleich zu anderen Modellen freuen. Vor allem hinsichtlich Druckpunkt und Kraft. Spiele mit dem Gedanken die Juicy 7 gegen XT 08 zu tauschen.



Mit 203er Scheiben,aber bis ich damit zum Fahren komme wird noch etwas Zeit vergehen.



blaubaer schrieb:


> ja ja
> meine sind gedanklich auch schon montiert und sogar schon gefahren
> saubere arbeit



grüezi,wie heißt es so schön...Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude...die nächsten 3 Monate gehen auch noch rum,aber dann...


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Januar 2008)

Alles sehr geil, Soulbro...und ich hoffe dass das XTR Schaltwerk beim ersten Shutteln abreisst 
*IchBinBöse*


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Januar 2008)

...du bist ein Banause,aber man kann es dir nicht verübeln,damals warst du ja erst 9 Jahre alt.Was für "euch" heute das x.o ist,ist  bereits seit 14 Jahren für "uns" dieses XTR.

a.i.e


----------



## blaubaer (7. Januar 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> grüezi,wie heißt es so schön...Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude...die nächsten 3 Monate gehen auch noch rum,aber dann...



jep; stimmt schon, und die nächsten 3 monate, wenn`s sein muss ohne Bike, überleb ich auch noch, 3 hab ich schon hinter mir, komplett ohne Bike*n* ...


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Januar 2008)

1x Bashring = 2x integrated Bash (für e.thirteen LG)...wenn das mal kein deal ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (17. Januar 2008)

sehr fein das alles... tauscht den guide ring gegen einen silbernen gebrauchten?


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Januar 2008)

Na klar...mach mer  


*Noch was:*


----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2008)

Mich würde noch interessieren wie hoch der effektive Gewichtsunterschied der beiden Federn ist. Danke.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Januar 2008)

Demnach schmähst du meine Galerie   


O.k. ich will mal nicht so sein,hier bitte


----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2008)

Danke dir Axel!
Wie könnte ich dein Fotoalbum verschmähen, lediglich habe ich es versäumt dein neues Album anzusehen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Januar 2008)

Mal wieder was neues von mir.
Habe mir es gut überlegt und habe mich für eine 66 SL1 ATA '07 entschieden.
Vom Optischen her bereue ich es schon mal nicht. 

Bis zum Saisonanfang wird auch nicht mehr viel geändert bis auf die Pedalen.
Alles andere kommt so zwischendurch denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (25. Januar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

hope mono mini 203er und titanachsen für meine v12 mag Pedale....muss ja die wartezeit auf meine neuen dämpferbuchsen überbrücken


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Januar 2008)

ne mini mit 200er scheibe? fürs rmx?


----------



## decolocsta (25. Januar 2008)

die stahlachsen haben bei mir nichtmal gehalten bei moderatem einsatz...viel spaß


----------



## Jendo (26. Januar 2008)

Endlich rollt mein Rasouli wieder 

Update:
- Avid Juicy 5 Set
- KMC X9 SL
- Easton EA70 Stütze
- Sram PG 970 RR (12- 26)






Yeaha,
Jendo


----------



## decolocsta (26. Januar 2008)

sehr geil, auch wenn das Bild leider nicht so aussagekräftig ist....


----------



## numinisflo (26. Januar 2008)

Endlich Robert, aber bitte mach mal ein Bild mit Licht und keine experimentelle Dunkelkammerkunst. Man kann die Schönheit aber zumindest erahnen.


----------



## Jendo (26. Januar 2008)

Das Bild ist von gestern Nacht und sobald in Berlin mal wiederdie Sonne scheint gibt es auch prächtigere Bilder


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Januar 2008)

Sehr fein Robert,wird ja immer besser  ,obwohl mir die Z150 auch sehr gut gefallen hatte.Wieviel wiegt es denn jetzt?Ich bräuchte mal einen Vergleich,da sich bei meinem demnächst auch nochmal was ändern wird.


----------



## Jendo (26. Januar 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sehr fein Robert,wird ja immer besser  ,obwohl mir die Z150 auch sehr gut gefallen hatte.Wieviel wiegt es denn jetzt?Ich bräuchte mal einen Vergleich,da sich bei meinem demnächst auch nochmal was ändern wird.



Zur Zeit hochgerechnetund via Personenwaage grob bestätigt: 12,5-12,6kg

da kommen aber noch ganz schnell 100g an der Kefü runter.
Aber dann sollte auch schluß mit der Tuningorgie sein. Das Rad fährt sich geil, was will ich mehr


----------



## santacruza (26. Januar 2008)

ja, titanachsen. ich hatte auch bei unmoderatem gebrauch nie probleme mit den stahlachsen... und ja, mini ans rmx. hatte sie an nem intense m3 ausprobiert und es bremst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (30. Januar 2008)

...es ist angerichtet, mein Element-Neuaufbau kann beginnen. Bis auf Kleinteile steht nun alles im Haus *freu*:
-DT 240s/4.2d
-Race Face Deus XC Vorbau+Lenker
-Race Face Evolve XC Kurbel
-Juicy Carbon 185/160
-Xo-Schaltwerk
-X9 Trigger
-X9 Umwerfer

nur bei den Pedalen bin ich noch unsicher, müssen SPD sein XTR, XT oder doch die 540er...


----------



## blaubaer (31. Januar 2008)

auch wieder was zum basteln bekommen


----------



## numinisflo (31. Januar 2008)

Schön.
Wo liegt eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zur Deus Kurbel? Gibt es da auch einen Unterschied beim verwendeten Material? Oder ist die Deus sozusagen eine abgespeckte Atlas?


----------



## blaubaer (31. Januar 2008)

bei beiden wird das selbe material verwendet, mêine Atlas wiegt inkl. Innenlager 946g., Deus bringt weniger gewicht auf die waage, ist auch ein wenig filigraner gebaut ...

verbaut sieht sie so aus


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Januar 2008)

Ich gehe mit...und erhöhe...um die Deus Kurbel,die Team Rings und den Chris King   





Verbaut wird aber erst ab nächster Woche,da ich mich ab morgen auf die Flucht vor den ganzen mannstollen Mainzer Fastnachtsmädscher begebe und hier...



...die Ruhe der Schweizer Bergwelt genießen werde!

@ numunis,
die Atlas hat eine etwas längere Aufnahme für den Kurbelarm der Antriebsseite als die Deus,ist vom Kurbelkopf dicker und auf der Innenseite nicht so großflächig ausgefräßt.


----------



## Sw!tch (31. Januar 2008)

wow, na da würd ich jetzt auch gern hin... viel spaß!


----------



## bestmove (31. Januar 2008)

Haha, geil ... ich gehe mit und bringe eine Atlas Kurbel, die Team Rings ...





... und einen Acros  





und erhöhe um ein paar Tatzen 





Winterzeit, schöne Zeit  beim Urlaub muss ich passen   have fun


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Februar 2008)

He,Freundchen...bevor du um diese überaus schicken Pedale  erhöhen kannst,bring erst mal den fehlenden Satz Deus...gelle  

Aber bitte nicht das komplette Bike posten,solange ich noch nicht wieder da bin 

Ich glaube den Spass im Urlaub werde ich bestimmt haben,danke euch!


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. Februar 2008)

Ich steig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Februar 2008)

Hihi
also Sw!tch kann glaube ich um einiges mehr erhöhen   
Vielleicht zeigt er es ja hier demnächst

Den Steuersatz finde ich klasse  

Zählt das Gefährt das uns immer sicher zu jedem Spot in D-Land bringt auch zur Bastelzeit?
Habe mich gestern von meinem GTI getrennt, um jetzt mit nem Diesel noch öfter anzugreifen und noch öfter zum Biken zu fahren


----------



## Kairo (1. Februar 2008)

na dann ... gute fahrt und immer ne hand breit platz zum vordermann, was ist es denn geworden? kombi oder bulli?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Februar 2008)

danke

ne bin in der Golfklasse geblieben. Ist jetzt ein Seat Leon den ich morgen abholen muss. T4 war noch zu teuer in der Anschaffung (jedenfalls nach meinen Kriterien).

Hey Kairo wir planen am 16.2 das erste mal Deister, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt. Bist du dabei?


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Februar 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> und erhöhe um ein paar Tatzen



Schicke Pedale   
Bin gespannt, wie die und der Acros am kompletten Bike wirken.


----------



## decolocsta (1. Februar 2008)

gibts den Acros Steuersatz auch in Schwarz mit Maple Leafs?


----------



## bestmove (1. Februar 2008)

Leider nein aber dafür einige Andere

@Sigi
das Rot ist so ziemlich das gleiche  das komplette Bike-Update braucht aber noch einen Moment ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kairo (1. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass ich bis dahin mit meiner Arbeit so weit bin, dass ich mit kann. Wenn es nach dem Wollen geht, logo! Meine Switch ist inzwischen auch wieder fit, hat jetzt ne 2Step mit nur einem Step  . 
Dann seh ich mal zu, dass ich heute noch ein bischen was schaffe.


----------



## el Lingo (1. Februar 2008)

Dann wünsche Ich Dir viel Erfolg, Kai. Ich Meins wird heute abend auch noch fahrbereit werden, vielleicht fahre ich morgen schon mal die neuen Trails im Deister testen. Da wurde einiges neues gebaut, teilweise neue Lines parallel zu den anderen, teilweise auch einfach nur die Größe der Sprünge gut erhöht.
Ich trag mir den 16.2 mal in meinen Kalender ein!


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Februar 2008)

hihi, meins is auch heute so gut wie fertig geworden. feinabstimmungen mach ich gleich 
wie siehts aus mit deister am sonntag? niko und ich ham vorhin überlegt ob wir hinwollen. morgen sorgt er erstma für die erfüllten rahmenbedingungen 
bin ja seeeehr gespannt auf die neuen sachen und kanns kaum erwarten... war ja schon beim ersten mal wahnsinn!
und wenns sonntag nicht klappt, der 16.2 steht definitiv


----------



## ]:-> (2. Februar 2008)

Hi,
jetzt brauche ich mal eure Hilfe: habe gerade eine Evolve XC montiert, aber ich habe auf der linken seite zwischen lager und kurbel so ca. 2mm spalt, kann das normal sein? Alles Gummihammer hat nix geholfen. Trägt diese Dichtung + 1 Spacer so auf? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus.

danke


----------



## bestmove (3. Februar 2008)

Du mußt die Inbusschraube der Kurbel sehr fest anziehen, hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man die Kräfte mit einem normalen Inbusschlüssel nicht erreichen kann. Also eine Verlängerung (Rohr) besorgen und gucken ob nochwas geht ... ansonnsten könnte vielleicht auch ein Foto weiterhelfen.


----------



## ]:-> (3. Februar 2008)

Hat geklappt  
Also mit Hebel und vereinten Kräften konnt ich die Schraube so fest anziehen, dass sie def. nimmer weiter zu drehen war, allerdings mit dem üblichen 3/8" Steckschlüsseln echt kaum mgl. .
Die "Lücke ist immernoch da, da hat sich auch nix mehr hingezogen, funzt aber einwandfrei, denke das ist einfacH die Dichtung.


ABER VIEL WICHTIGER:

nach einer langen Nacht und einigen Weißbier  ist mein komplett neuer aufbau vollbracht  .

War gerade schon 3h im Wald ...pünklich zur Fertigstellung haben wir Traumwetter:














Kleinigkeiten stimmen noch nicht: Stütze (u.U. die Richy gefällt mir eig.), Sattel, Leitungen kürzen, Griffe

bessere Bilder dann wenn alles fertig ist demnächst im element-thread
bin wieder im wald ...es gibt tage die sollten nie enden...


----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Februar 2008)

Die Fox-Gabel sieht aus wie extra dafür gemacht


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. Februar 2008)

So, nachdem mein Dämpfer zurück aus der Schweiz (Service und Tuning) ist, ist die Bastelzeit nahezu vorüber:




Bin mal gespannt, wie der jetzt geht!

Neu ist die 2fach SAINT Kurbel mit 36er Blatt von TA. Ich habe auch die beiden Hauptlager und 2 Lager des Umlenkhebels erneuert. Falls noch jemand mit diesem Gedanken spielt - ein Lager aus dem Umlenkhebel hat mich 25 netto gekostet  Verdammte Sondermaße 

Bilder folgen

MfG


----------



## decolocsta (4. Februar 2008)

Erzähl unbedingt was sich getan hat mit dem Dämpfer, überlege meinen Swinger auch mal einzuschicken, wobei er eig. so schon gut geht, aber Akira Tuning wäre schon eine Sache 

Welches Tuning hast du machen lassen?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Erzähl unbedingt was sich getan hat mit dem Dämpfer, überlege meinen Swinger auch mal einzuschicken, wobei er eig. so schon gut geht, aber Akira Tuning wäre schon eine Sache
> 
> Welches Tuning hast du machen lassen?



Hab das AKIRA Silver Tuning machen lassen.
Unter http://www.akira-tuning.com/page23/page23.html findet man eine detaillierte Beschreibung.

Ich habe den Dämpfer letztes Jahr in der eBucht gebraucht erstanden. Bin jetzt eine Saison gefahren und hab gedacht, ein Service + neue Abstimmung könnten nicht schaden...
Ob es sich gelohnt hat, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen...  Ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (4. Februar 2008)

Bei gebrauchten Swingern hab ich oft die Erfahrung gemacht das diese Schlecht funktionieren, weil viele es warsch. mit dem nötigen Mindestdruck nicht kapieren oder was weiß ich, jedenfalls haben die meist alle schlecht funktioniert, und ich hatte wirklich schon einige Swinger, mein Aktueller ist neu, also er war neu 
und er funktioniert wirklich astrein, musste sogar zu meiner überraschung feststellen das er nichtmal schlechter arbeitet als ein DHX den ich auch vergleichsweiße im gleichen Rahmen hatte.
Jedoch denke ich das ein Tuning durchaus Sinn macht, SPV ade und mehr Sensibilität ist garantiert, aber wie gesagt, meiner funktioniert wirklich überraschend gut, bin aber gespannt auf einen Erfahrungsbericht, da ich das in Zukunft als ernstzunehmende Option sehe..


----------



## blaubaer (6. Februar 2008)

so fertig gebastelt, bis April  





mit dem letzten bauteil wurde das werk vollendet ...







gewicht ca. 14.5kg. gemäss teilchenliste


----------



## Jendo (6. Februar 2008)

Das Bike sieht besonders Klasse aus!
Vorallem die Easton Laufräder haben es mir angetan 

mfg
Jendo


----------



## blaubaer (6. Februar 2008)

Danke 

die Havoc`s haben es in sich, leicht, stabil und das vorderrad kann via adapter für schnellspanner oder steckachse zu gebraucht werden.
obwohl bei mir hinten komplett neue lager, nach nicht mal 1000km, verbaut wurden, auf garantie !!! und für einen kleinen preis gab es noch eine neue felge  mann soll halt nicht ohne luft über grössere steine fahren


----------



## Kairo (7. Februar 2008)

Moin, 
ja die Havocs sind echt klasse, die halten ganz ordentlich, für den ganz harten Einsatz sind sie aber nicht steif genug (zumindest bei meinen 95kg). Für mein Slayer sind sie aber genau richtig. Schicken Vorbau hast du, ich warte schon etwas länger auf meinen, zuerst kam ein Evolve, dann ein 50er Atlas, mal sehen wann mein 70er kommt. Dann ist mein Switch endlich fertig.


----------



## numinisflo (7. Februar 2008)

Das Ellsworth ist echt ein Kunstwerk. Nur sieht der Rahmen so extrem klein aus oder täuscht das nur? Du hattest doch dein RMX in 19,5" und nun kommt mir das Moment irgendwie klein vor.


----------



## blaubaer (7. Februar 2008)

Danke

das Ellsi hat rahmengrösse M, und in dieser sogar immer noch eine oberrohrlänge von 60.1cm , bei einem L ist das rahmen3eck auch nicht grösser, nur das gusset am sattelrohr bzw das rojhr selbst ist höher und länger und natürlich die oberrohrlänge nochmals 2.5cm länger.    
wenn ich 4jahre zurückschrauben könnt, würd ich auch kein 19.5" RMX mehr kaufen  und hätt ihn warscheinlich nicht mal verkauft 



			
				Kairo schrieb:
			
		

> Schicken Vorbau hast du, ich warte schon etwas länger auf meinen,



ich weiss  ging recht schnell bei mir, am Dienstag bestellt Mittwoch hatte ich ihn, Schweiz halt


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Februar 2008)

*Hab´s Pipeline momentan als Erstes am ´08-update-Ständer hängen:*

*1.) Neues Getriebe*




*2.) ALT raus...*




*(Gewichtsersparnis mal so ganz nebenbei 107g)​*



*...und NEU rein.*




*Vortsetzung folgt...​*​


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Februar 2008)

es wird immer geiler... die teamrings sehen super aus! chris king muss man nich viel zu sagen.. freu mich auf die fortsetzung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (9. Februar 2008)

hmmm, pipeline


----------



## numinisflo (9. Februar 2008)

Das wird wieder ein Highlight werden Axel!
Aber war ja zu erwarten...

Was gibts sonst noch für Änderungen?


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Februar 2008)

*... und weiter geht´s  ​*
*In Ergänzung zum Lenker bekommt es eine EC70 Stütze​*



*sowie alt weg...




...und neu dran


*​
*Bis zum kommenden Mittwoch werde ich den direkten Vergleichstest erfahren


​*
*Vortsetzung folgt...​*


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2008)

Mit verschiedenen Bremsen zu fahren,ist ne blöde Idee.Vorne und hinten gleichmäßig zu bremsen war in diesem Fall echt nicht so einfach.

Also aus dem neuen Hebel lässt sich erstaunliche performance herausholen:
1)der Kraftaufwand beim Ziehen mit 1 Finger ist wesentlich geringer als vorher
2)die Bremsleistung ist dafür umso massiver

...was natürlich von der persönlichen Einstellung von Hebelweite und Druckpunkt abhängt!
Mir taugt´s sehr  

Beim anstehenden Marin update werde ich wohl mal eine komplette 08er XT ausprobieren,also auch mit den neuen Sätteln.

Das Pipeline hat die Hebel seit heute mittag einheitlich.

*Eine passende Sattelrohrklemme habe ich auch noch in meinem Fundus auftreiben können,sogar noch eine Nagelneue!​*

​
*PIPELINE UPDATE ENDE!​*
Aber Bastelzeit ist ja noch nicht vorbei!
Fortsetzung folgt...​


----------



## Flow.Zero (13. Februar 2008)

Mann Mann Mann...


----------



## bestmove (14. Februar 2008)

Sehr geiles update Soulbrother  allerdings finde ich die alten RF Teamrings sahen wesentlich besser aus, die aktuellen haben zuviel Silberanteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (15. Februar 2008)

Stimmt...allerdings nur im Neuzustand.Wenn sie gefahren werden,werden die Zahnkränze blank geschrubbt,leider ungleichmäßig und dann sehen sie nicht mehr so schön aus


----------



## haural (16. Februar 2008)

Mein neuer kriegsschiffgrauer LRS mit einem Gewicht von 1999 g (1097 + 902). Das Einzige das mich stört ist der leicht unterschiedliche Eloxalton der Bulb. Wie das ganze farblich am Slayer aussieht werde ich heute noch herausfinden und mich dann entscheiden welche Räder ich behalte.


----------



## bestmove (17. Februar 2008)

So, nach reiflichen Überlegungen und anregenden Diskussionen hab ich alles übern Haufen geworfen und bin nochmal in mich gegangen ... Ergebnis, ja für die Saison 2008 darf es etwas mehr sein  





ich habe fertig!


----------



## Kairo (17. Februar 2008)

Moin,

der Rahmen sieht einfach geil aus und die Gabel ist ja auch über jeden Zweifel erhaben aber harmonieren die Beiden auch zusammen? Sonst find ich es wirklich schön. Viel Spaß damit. 

Schönen Sonntag noch,
Kairo


----------



## numinisflo (17. Februar 2008)

Grundsätzlich gefällt mir das Switch gut.
Sind ja auch edle Teile verbaut. Und der Rahmen ist eh indiskutabel.

Aaaaaber: Jedes mal wenn ich eine 36 im Switch sehe kommt es mir irgendwie vor als baue die Gabel irgendwie sehr flach. Ist nur ein Gefühl, bin diese Kombination noch nie selbst gefahren - belehrt mich eines besseren.

Und der Fat Albert ist/kann/will ja nicht der dauerhafte Pneu deines Vélos sein, oder?

Glückwunsch, viel Spaß damit und ab in den Switch-Thread.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## bestmove (17. Februar 2008)

Danke für euer Feedback  ich dachte mir schon das die Gabel Diskussion auslösen könnte, vielleicht fehlt es ihr manchmal an Reserve aber ich habe auch eine besonderes Augenmerk auf Tourentauglichkeit gelegt. Im Moment komm ich damit sehr gut klar, mal gucken wie es im Bikepark läuft, am Ende der Saison werd ich mehr sagen können. Bei den Reifen bin ich grad dabei den Markt zu sondieren, eine KeFü fehlt mir auch noch, nehmt es erstmal als Version 1.0


----------



## bestmove (20. Februar 2008)

So, ich werde die Bettys mal testen, bringen am wenigsten Gewicht mit und werden für den Einsatzzweck empfohlen - ergo - test it. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, suche ne Titanfeder für den Rocco, kann im Netz aber nix dazu finden  über jegliche zielführende Info wäre ich sehr erfreut


----------



## numinisflo (20. Februar 2008)

Momentan gibt es "relativ" günstige Titanfedern von Nuke Proof.
Werden in Deutschland mMn von Solid vertrieben, gibts aber auch beispielsweise bei chainreactioncycles zu kaufen.

Ansonsten gibts halt noch die üblichen Verdächtigen was Titanfedern betrifft.
RCS usw...


----------



## bestmove (20. Februar 2008)

Danke  aber wie ermittel ich jetzt die passende Feder, ich weiß, irgendwo stand das schon mal  in der Beschreibung von MZ steht:

_5.1 Umbausätze und Federn
Für Informationen zu den Umbausätzen und den Federn mit
einer anderen Härte (K) siehe die Information auf der Webseite
www.marzocchi.com_

Auf der Webseite finde ich nichts weiter darüber, außer direkt beim Dämpfer: _"Option: Titanium Spring"_ ... und weiter gibbet nix  
Auf der Feder selber steht: *M550x2.25-k97.7* Die ersten 2 Werte sind klar aber wofür steht k97.7  kann ich aus irgend welchen Werten die Federlänge ermitteln oder muss ich nachmessen?


----------



## Jendo (20. Februar 2008)

nachmessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (27. Februar 2008)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2008)

soho, kurz vorm Saisonbeginn noch mal kurzes basteln bei mir.
Neuer Roco 3PL und Magnesium NC17s für mein Slayer Cult.
S****** ist der Roco hüpsch. Mal sehen wie er sich macht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2008)

hui hui
bessere Bilder kommen wenn es draußen mal nicht pisst.
Infos vom Fahrverhalten kommen auch noch.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. März 2008)

the black beauty  sehr geil


----------



## fritzn (13. März 2008)

sieht sicher gut aus


----------



## Jendo (13. März 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



Was kommt denn da Neues?

Bei mir gabs gestern was neues für Switch:
Manitou Swinger X4 Coil




Ich hab hier noch einen unbenutzen Fox RP2 Dämpfer rumliegen. Originalausbau aus meinem Switch. Wer interesse hat, einfach PM


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2008)

Wie lang ist der Dämpfer?


----------



## Jendo (13. März 2008)

190mm


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2008)

Passt leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Was kommt denn da Neues?



*Für den Moment...*








*...nach Ostern (Urlaub) wird´s fertig.*


*Switch hat auch ne neue Kefü...*


----------



## Jendo (14. März 2008)

Das sieht doch vielversprechned aus 
Schön das Du endlich von den Diabolus abrüstest.
mfg
Robert


----------



## Flow.Zero (14. März 2008)

Awa! Diabolus sind a sach


----------



## numinisflo (14. März 2008)

Sieht einfach gut aus Axel.
Aber was der Ostvertreter gegen die schönen, bleischweren Diabolus hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - und zudem schrotet er meinen Dämpfer solange, bis der aus dem letzten Loch pfeift und dann kauft er sich einen neuen...


----------



## Jendo (14. März 2008)

@Agent Smith: Ich biete Dir gerne meinen Fox Dämpfer an im Tausch gegen deine Spins 

Wie weit bist Du mit deinem Blur XC?


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (17. März 2008)

*Habe das schlechte Wetter der vergangenen Tage bzw. Wochen sinnvoll genutzt ...  *

*Das Endprodukt seht ihr dann morgen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (19. März 2008)

*Mein Projekt " Old Slayer-Tuning 2008 " ist fertig !!!  *

*Denke das Radl kann sich sehen lassen ...*


----------



## Jendo (19. März 2008)

JA!
Sehr schön geworden


----------



## Sw!tch (20. März 2008)

Da ja irgendwie doch immer noch Winterzeit ist, hier mal der neueste Streich von Mr. Freeride und mir:

















Neben dem StepUp ist auch noch ein neuer, großer Drop sowie ein fetter und ein kleiner Stepdownkicker entstanden. Bilder, auch in Aktion, kommen hoffentlich bald


----------



## Homegrown (20. März 2008)

Wirklich sehr schön...
Kriegt ihr da keinen Stress mit dem Förster ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. März 2008)

schade das man die Landung nicht sieht.
Öhm jaein. Also wir haben in unserem Wald nicht so richtig einen der zuständig ist. Bis jetzt gabs nur Lob und Anfeuerung von den Spaziergängern  
die finden es alles klasse was wir da machen


----------



## Sw!tch (20. März 2008)

Gute Frage! Ich hab mal 'n längeres Gespräch mit einem ehemaligen geführt, der von ner alten Dame angerufen, die das Ganze ganz schrecklich fand. War in Ordnung soweit, die ganzen Drops die wir da hatten mussten halt nur irgendwann den Bäumen weichen... durch die können wir den neuen Kram jetzt aber noch besser bauen! 
Achja noch ne Anmerkung, wir beschädigen keine Bäume und benutzen ausschließlich gefälltes Holz.
Der aktuelle Stand ist aber, das wir z.Z. gar keinen Förster haben 

Edit: Stimmt schon mit den Zuschauern, da gibts aber eben auch solche und solche ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. März 2008)

und er springt sich auch noch richtig schön. 
es gibt bissher erst ein kleines dunkles Video. Aber Fotos werden auch noch folgen. Von dem großen Drop auch noch.


----------



## Xexano (26. März 2008)

Wirklich ein sehr schicker Step-Up-Drop!  Schade, dass es nicht um das Eck liegt!


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. April 2008)

mal was neues


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. April 2008)

Moin

"Kleines" Update für mein SWITCH :









Die Bremse ist der Hammer! 
Hatte leider nur Zeit für eine "Einbrems-Runde", aber mein erster Eindruck ist hervorragend. Mal schauen, wie sie sich bei längerer Belastung schlägt. Sehr schöner Druckpunkt. Ein bisschen langer Hebelweg, aber das bin ich ja schon von der ORO gewohnt. Bin gespannt, ob die Beläge nach längerer Belastung und bei Nässe genauso quietschen wie bei der ORO.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. April 2008)

beläge quitschen generell wennse nass werden zwar gibt es unterschiede wie arg aber naja


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. April 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> beläge quitschen generell wennse nass werden zwar gibt es unterschiede wie arg aber naja



Hast schon Recht, aber bei der ORO habe ich die schwarzen Trickstuff-Beläge drin gehabt und bei denen war es halt nicht so arg!


----------



## Soulbrother (11. April 2008)

Letztes Rasouli Update


----------



## LautSprecher (11. April 2008)

Sehr schön, ist das die Ti-Version?


----------



## Fabeymer (12. April 2008)

Sieht mMn aus wie der Pewter-King. 

Passt farblich super rein!


----------



## Soulbrother (12. April 2008)

Richtig,das ist  PEWTER...passt farblich perfekt zur Gabelbrücke der Millennium und bildet so einen harmonischeren Übergang (zum Rahmen) als der schwarze zuvor.


----------



## Fabeymer (12. April 2008)

Das ist Jammern auf höchstem Niveau. 
Was ist die Millenium für eine Gabel? Habe ich vorher noch nie was von gehört...


Edit: Hab sie in Deinem Fotoalbum entdeckt und finde sie absolut genial!


----------



## Yetibike (12. April 2008)

Sieht toll aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Letztes Rasouli Update


----------



## Soulbrother (12. April 2008)

Gibt´s jetzt hier die RM-CK-Bastelseite in allen Fabvariationen  

*Kleiner Nachschlag noch zu den Erneuerungen am Flow:*








*..."Rasouli"...ende!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (12. April 2008)

> Gibt´s jetzt hier die RM-CK-Bastelseite in allen Fabvariationen



Bei mir ist das Basteln schon etwas her, aber es passt gerade so gut zum Thema:


----------



## Yetibike (13. April 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]
...............und das erst.


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. April 2008)

Ich auch, ich auch  ...





(Vom HR gibt's leider kein ordentliches Bild).


Tatzeit: November. Verbaut in meinem 2005er Old Slayer Canuck.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Soulbrother (13. April 2008)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder richtig Bock auf Einspeichen...ich glaub demnächst ist bei mir auch,nach vielen Jahre,erneut ein CK-Nabensatz fällig.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juni 2008)

Aach..der innere Drang...ich hab mal wieder was zum Basteln gebraucht 
Für´s Switch gibt´s  neue Bremsen und für´s Pipeline neue Schuh.


----------



## blaubaer (21. Juni 2008)

viel spass mit den Ardents, die sind absolut genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (21. Juni 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> viel spass mit den Ardents, die sind absolut genial



Servus blaubär, du fährst den Ardent schon? Klasse, kannst du mal was sagen zum Ardent bezüglich Fahreigenschaften (nass / trocken , feuchte Wurzeln und Steine, und so was halt) im Vergleich zu einem High Roller? Wollte meinem RMX, da die High Rollers runter sind, mal was neues spendieren, fänd' den 2,6 eigentlich ganz passend dafür.
Ach ja, und natürlich die realen Dimensionen des Reifens (Wenn ich seh, dass ein 2,35er Schwalbe King Jim noch einen kleinen Tick "dicker" baut als ein 2,7er High Roller, frag ich mich sowieso, warum die da Größenangeben draufschreiben ).

Im voraus danke schonmal für deine Auskünfte

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## blaubaer (21. Juni 2008)

ich kann nur den vergleich zu den Minions geben, aber zum Highroller ist der unterschied ja auch nicht gross

der ardent fühlt sich im nassen, matschigen , bei rutschigen  wurzeln felsen absolut sauwohl, endlos grip, mit den höheren seitenstollen in den kurven sowiso. 
der reifen beibt auch immer schön offen, er reinigt sich sehr gut von alleine, da er ja auch kleinere und mehr stollen besitzt als minion und highroller
mit dem reifen macht es richtig spass durch den matsch zu pflügen 

da ich im moment auf dem Ellsworth die ardents hab und auf dem RM Slayer die minions fühl ich mich mit dem Ellsi im nassen einiges schneller  und sicherer unterwegs, obwohl das Slayer das bessere fahrwerk/abstimmung hat.

im trockenen konnt ich den ardent noch nicht fahren , aber kann mir gut vorstellen das er im losen schotter auch ein gutes bild macht  

ich fahr ja die 2.25version und das volumen sieht schon etwas grösser aus, im vergleich zum minion in 2.25, in der breite ist er etwa gleich. 
das war aber ja auch bei der ersten serie Advantage so, hab damals schon die ersten gefahren, inzwischen haben sie sie ja etwas verändert volumen wie auch breite ...  

mein fazit, ich will so schnell wie möglich die minions am RM runtergfahren haben, dann gibts ardents


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. Juni 2008)

@blaubär: Danke für die ausführliche Info. Denke, mein RMX kriegt als neues Paar Schuhe dann mal die Ardents verpasst.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Grüner Hulk (21. Juni 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Aach..der innere Drang...ich hab mal wieder was zum Basteln gebraucht
> Für´s Switch gibt´s  neue Bremsen und für´s Pipeline neue Schuh.




Zum Thema Goodrige möchte ich eine kleine Geschichte erzählen:
Man(n) stand neben mir in Tondtnau oben am Lift zur 1. Abfahrt der Saison. Es macht kurz pffft und man rollt vorsichtig die Strecke ins Tal um die vordere Bremse neu zu befüllen. Man(n) steht nach einer kurzen "Ölpest" auf dem Parkplatz zur 2. Abfahrt oben am Lift. Pfft und man rollt wieder ab um die hintere Bremse neu zu befüllen. 
Seitenbemerkung: 
Die Goodrige lief schon 2 Jahre ohne Probleme. 
Die Bikes werden frei stehend in einem Defender befördert (Fremdeinwirkung auf die Bremse ausgeschlossen) 
Die "Ölpest" fand auf meiner Jacke statt und Magura Blood läst sich bei 60 Grad rauswaschen.
Man(n) empfiehlt mir jetzt nicht mehr ständig die original Plastikleitung von meiner Gustav gegen eine Stahlflexleitung zu tauschen.
Kann natürlich bei allen anderen Leitungen auch passieren. Im Nachhinein finde ich es einfach erzählenswert. Tschuldigung falls sich jemand langweilte.


----------



## Tolpan76 (23. Juni 2008)

Wie breit ist den der 2.25er Ardent in mm? Könntet ihr das Bitte mal nachmessen?
Und vielleicht eine kleine Info wie er sich so als Vorderreifen macht 
Suche nämlich noch was mit mehr Seitenhalt als der Larsen TT für vorne.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Juni 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ...ich fahr ja die 2.25version und das volumen sieht schon etwas grösser aus, im vergleich zum minion in 2.25, in der breite ist er etwa gleich.



Ich hab auch den *2.25er*,hier mal im Vergleich mit meinem bisherigen *2.35er Ignitor*









Interressanterweise ist der 2.25er um 2,5mm breiter und hat deutlich mehr Volumen als der 2.35er...ist dabei aber 40gr. leichter.

@Tolpan: 55,5mm


----------



## Tolpan76 (25. Juni 2008)

@Soulbrother
Danke fürs messen


----------



## blaubaer (26. Juni 2008)

für die nächste aus/umbauphase am SS

Mz Roco TST 200/57mm / CrankBrothers Joplin L 30.9


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juli 2008)

Servus,

ich habe mal wieder ein wenig rumgebastelt und habe mir weiße Speichen gekauft.
Ich glaube ich lasse es auch so. Ich finde es klasse.
Spinergy Fake 

Weiter Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juli 2008)

Haste gut gemacht,sieht echt geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (25. August 2008)

... 














...Fortsetzung folgt!​


----------



## santo77 (26. August 2008)

Die Speichen sehen cool aus und am Slayer weisser Vorbau mit weisser 66 Marzocchi und weisser Schrift; dezent mit großer WirkungSuper!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. August 2008)

@ santo77
hey danke, es freut mich das es dir gefällt

@soulbrother

oh neeiinn!!! Das ist doch bestimmt eine 66SL oder? Jetzt wo ich die ersten Mängel in der Funktion feststellen muss und in PDS mich von der FOX so hab überzeugen lassen..... Ich hoffe bei dir läuft es besser.
Dämpfer und Steuersatz sind mehr als Top


----------



## Soulbrother (26. August 2008)

Hoff ich auch...aber bis jetzt fühlt sie sich eigentlich ganz gut an.Zumal das Ding ja auch schon gleich zu Beginn ne neue Kartusche bekommen hatte...die bekannten Probleme der ersten Serie bei dem Modell halt .

Falls es irgendwann nötig sein sollte,fliegt halt der PAR-Kolben raus und gut ist 
Der Dämpfer ist ja mal voll der Klopper,80g schwerer als der DHX und ne monströs dicke Kolbenstange  ...muß ich heute erst mal wieder Modifikationen vornehmen um den rein zubekommen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (26. August 2008)

@soulbrother: In was für ein bike willste den den Rocco reinbasteln?


----------



## bestmove (26. August 2008)

Die Parts passen nur an das hübsche Weiße  dafür wirds wohl schwerer ... fahre auch ne 66SL am Tart'n, bisher super performance, also keine Panik


----------



## Dome_2001 (26. August 2008)

Ah, dort denke ich werden die Teile richtig gut kommen. Dir viel Spaß mit den Parts ...


----------



## Soulbrother (26. August 2008)

Jo,danke Männers...kommt alles an´s Switch,Mehrgewicht durch das komplette Fahrwerk beträgt 510g.Durch den King geht aber  wieder etwas Gewicht verloren.Dann kommen noch 3 Änderungen die zusätzlich bisschen  das Gewicht senken.Aber auf den alten Wert von unter 16Kg bring ich´s dann leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Soulbrother (26. August 2008)

Nach erneut 2,5h der Wippenmodifikation passt jetzt auch endlich der Roco rein! 

Da ich im Laufe des Jahres immer wieder mal von mehreren von euch Anfragen zur Switch/DHX Air - Kombi bzgl. der nötigen Umbau- bzw. Anpassungsmaßnahmen erhielt, habe ich heute die Gelegenheit ergriffen und gleich ein paar Bilder (ganz besonders für den Rene´  ) dazu gemacht:

*Alles was dazu nötig ist*




*Grobe Vorarbeit bis die komplette Freigängigkeit über den !!!gesamten!!! Kolbenhub gewährleistet ist*




*Nach finaler Glättung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (27. August 2008)

Wirklich sehr interessant! Aber ich glaube das würd ich nicht übers Herz bringen, die neue Schwinge anzufräsen, da muss das bike erst noch alt werden  Außerdem bin ich bisher mit meinem Roco Coil sehr zufrieden!! Dennoch, für mein Touren Switch eine sehr interessante Option. Danke für die Bilder Axel


----------



## slayerrider (27. August 2008)

Soulbrother, was ich jetzt nicht versteh: Warum hast du nicht den Dämpfer anderst herum eingebaut? Da hättest du dir das ganze sparen können. Oder hättes das dan nicht gepasst, mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter?


----------



## neikless (27. August 2008)

aber es ist doch noch gar nicht winter ! es ist sommer ! lets ride !


----------



## Soulbrother (27. August 2008)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Soulbrother, was ich jetzt nicht versteh: Warum hast du nicht den Dämpfer anderst herum eingebaut? Da hättest du dir das ganze sparen können. Oder hättes das dan nicht gepasst, mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter?



*Genau,es gibt nur diese eine Möglichkeit...*









neikless schrieb:


> aber es ist doch noch gar nicht winter ! es ist sommer ! lets ride !



...freu mich schon auf´s kommende Woende


----------



## slayerrider (28. August 2008)

Ok, ich sehs jetzt.
Jetzt bitte noch ein bild vom Bike. Oder ist das schon in nem anderen Thread, in den ich noch nciht gekuckt habe?


----------



## Soulbrother (28. August 2008)

Just in time... wenn alles fertig ist,vielleicht bring ich am Sonntag abend ein schönes aus Winterberg mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (1. September 2008)

Nicht Winterzeit aber Bastelzeit  mein neuer Kanadier nimmt Formen an ...

Wenn der Postmann 2x klingelt ...




Steuereinheit komplett ...




LRS auch gekommen ...




und jetzt fast komplett ...




Nach dem ersten Ausritt kommen komplett Fotos ...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. September 2008)

Noch ein Switch?!

Mir persönlch gefallen die weißen Syncros Pedalen besser. Bin noch immer froh, dass Du Dich für die Straitline entschieden hast

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## bestmove (1. September 2008)

Hi,

jaja, bin ein Switch-Feti geworden  ich finde das bike einfach genial (06er und 07er Modelle) meine beiden Pferdchen trennen jetzt ca. 3kg und das ist doch ne Menge. Hab zwar mein Ziel von 15,xkg noch nicht ganz erreicht aber es geht noch was. Jedenfalls für mich, die bessere alternative zum Slayer ...

Die Syncros waren schon geil aber die Straitline haben eine noch größere Standfläche, find ich persönlich besser.


----------



## bestmove (1. September 2008)

So, hier also die finale Version  vlt. mal mittelfristig eine 36er Float und die 15,xkg wären erreicht. Aktuell 16,2 Kg und durchaus All Mountian tauglich


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. September 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> So, hier also die finale Version  vlt. mal mittelfristig eine 36er Float und die 15,xkg wären erreicht. Aktuell 16,2 Kg und durchaus All Mountian tauglich



Zumal es die 2009er 36 Float in weiß geben wird (ist mir egal, von wegen Modefarbe, mir gefällts immer noch! Und anderen wohl auch) und laut Fox zwischen 2,1 und 2,2 kg wiegen soll.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2. September 2008)

Hab mir mal neue Bremsen gegönnt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. September 2008)

oh ja wieder ein sehr schönes Switch bestmove 

Bei den Bremsen hast du denke ich eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen 
Viel spaß damit


----------



## Soulbrother (4. September 2008)

So für sich allein gesehen,hat mir die weiße Avid erst mal gar nicht gefallen  ...jetzt am RMX verbaut dafür aber umso mehr,echt sehr schön das Stealth!!!

Rene´das ist ja mal ne echt feine Stütze,die du da im Switch stecken hast ,mein letztes Umbauteil ist heute auch endlich hier aufgeschlagen


----------



## bestmove (4. September 2008)

Da musste er aber wieder eins drauflegen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2008)

das geht ja wieder richtig los hier

habe heute auch wieder mit der Bastelzeit begonnen und habe da ein paar Sachen bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. September 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Da musste er aber wieder eins drauflegen



 war reiner Zufall,daß sich das gerade so mit deinem Aufbau überschnitten hatte 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> das geht ja wieder richtig los hier
> 
> habe heute auch wieder mit der Bastelzeit begonnen und habe da ein paar Sachen bestellt



Soso...na dann,bin gespannt...gibt´s ein Ogau update für Oktober? 
Unser Film ist noch in der Mache,aber ich bin dran.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. September 2008)

hehe ja, fürs Slayer gibt es ein 1 kg leichteres Update. Somit bin ich dann bei 15,2 kg. 

Sonst ist das meiste fürs Flow 

Oh cool dann bin ich ja gespannt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. September 2008)

meine neuste Errungenschaft.
Ich hatte eigentlich erst in 3 Wochen mit gerechnet aber nun....


----------



## numinisflo (9. September 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh - fantastisch.
Bitte mach mal ein Bild von der Seite und erzähl ein etwas zu deinem Gesamteindruck der Gabel was Qualität und Ansprechverhalten betrifft.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2008)

Och nöö, ne DH-Racegabel in einem RMX...ist jetzt ehrlich gesagt gar nicht nach meinem Geschmack...aber egal,wenns gut funzt  Hauptsache du machst auch noch einen Manitou Dämpfer rein für die saubere Linie...du weißt ja


----------



## BommelMaster (9. September 2008)

fake haha


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. September 2008)

ja hast recht 

tut mir leid ich wollte euch ein wenig aufs Korn nehmen. 

Nein ich wollte nur einmal sehen wie sie sich am RMX machen würde.


----------



## numinisflo (9. September 2008)

Hat aber auch vollkommen funktioniert, hab das einfach gekauft wie gesehen.
Du Hund.

Planst du dir eine neue Gabel zuzulegen?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. September 2008)

am RMX wenn nur eine 07er 888 WC.
Aber sonst eigentlich nicht.

Naja nächstes Jahr habe ich wohl vor mir ein DH orientierteres Bike aufzubauen. 
RMX bleibt bestehen. Den Rahmen werde ich nieeeee verkaufen

Ein Bild von der Seite kann ich dir aber trotzdem heute abend geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2008)

War mir doch klar,daß das schon mal der erste Schritt zum M-Aufbau wird


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. September 2008)

Heute ist ein schöner Tag:















Weitere Bilder folgen. Nochmals Danke Axel für Deine Tipps


----------



## bestmove (15. September 2008)

Yeah, ein Tart'n  sehr, sehr schöner Rahmen!! Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt, da musst du unbedingt berichten ... so ein scheenes seltenes Teil, goil!! Welche Größe issen das?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. September 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Yeah, ein Tart'n  sehr, sehr schöner Rahmen!! Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt, da musst du unbedingt berichten ... so ein scheenes seltenes Teil, goil!! Welche Größe issen das?



M, sprich 18". Die Farbe ist so GEIL

Aufgebaut wird es erstmal mit vielen Teilen vom alten Switch. Die Gabel wird eine Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA (2007), denn ich muss ja hier im Schwarzwald die Berge auch hoch kommen.

MfG

EDIT: Hier noch ein Bild des ganzen Rahmen:


----------



## Soulbrother (15. September 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Nochmals Danke Axel für Deine Tipps



 ...gerne!

Glückwunsch und viel Spass beim Aufbauen...ich hoffe ich kann es mir in 2 1/2 Wochen in Aktion ansehen


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. September 2008)

Gestern war wirklich ein schöner Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (16. September 2008)

was war denn drin?


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. September 2008)

Werdn bild reinstellen wenns fertig is!


----------



## numinisflo (16. September 2008)

Zeig doch schonmal den Rahmen und den Aufbau, dann wirds noch interessanter.


----------



## Soulbrother (16. September 2008)

Wenn du´s wirklich wieder gut machen willst  ,dann ist da jetzt ein neuer Switchrahmen drin


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. September 2008)

Vielleicht  vielleicht auch nicht


----------



## Soulbrother (16. September 2008)

Ich würde noch ein altes Vertex SC (ohne häßlich vergewaltigtes Unterrohr) als äußerst adäquat erachten,aber das wird´s wohl kaum sein 

O.K....Flaty wär auch geil


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. September 2008)

Is nix sooo besonderes, aber eigentlich schon und immer noch made in canada


----------



## Soulbrother (16. September 2008)

Das ist doch die Hauptsache


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. September 2008)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Gestern war wirklich ein schöner Tag



So ein Karton ist schon was feines!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (17. September 2008)

Nachtrag zur Fox Float 36

2,158 kg mit ungekürztem Schaft, incl. Achse, ohne Kralle.

Hört mann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (18. September 2008)

2009er Fox 36 Float RC für mein Slayer SXC Canuck

2,22 kg mit ungekürztem 1 1/8" Schaft, incl. Achse, ohne Kralle.

Grade selbst gewogen



Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Soulbrother (19. September 2008)

Kleines Dämpfer update:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. September 2008)

hui
sehr schön. Fürs Pipline nä?

Da mache ich doch gleich mal mit.
Neuer DHX5.0.  Der bekommt das Problem noch besser in Griff.
Alleine schon die Performence  der bleibt drin. Nur noch die richtige Federhärte finden und dann Titan.
Das Mehrgewicht nehme ich sehr gerne in kauf.
Nur das schöne Rot ist weg..*schnief*


----------



## numinisflo (20. September 2008)

Einfach gut dein Slayer! Gefällt mir bis auf den weißen Vorbau ausnahmslos.

Axel, wäre schön mal einen kleinen Fahrbericht vom Dämpfer, auch im Vergleich zum RP23, von dir zu hören wenn du ihn mal gefahren bist. Danke.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. September 2008)

danke 
ja der Vorbeu und Lenker werden noch getauscht. Hope in Silber pasend zu Naben und Sattelklemme. Lenker ein Atlas.

ja durch das kleine Mehrgewicht des Dämpfers müssen nun auch die Kurbeln getauscht werden.....XTR.

Ich liebe das Bike


----------



## Soulbrother (20. September 2008)

Niko,bei deiner Rahmengr. sieht das sogar richtig schick aus mit dem Behälter Im Rahmendreieck und wegen der Titanfeder...ich hätte da womöglich eine für dich hier rumliegen,wenn du willst bring ich sie dir mit nach Ogau zum Probieren 


*ZUM UPDATE:*Es ist doch immer wieder dasselbe,nie passt der Schei..  auf Anhieb ...zumindest nicht so wie ich das will  

















...geht doch! 




Gefällt mir richtig gut 




Flo,soviel gleich mal vorweg:
Der 3PL benötigt schon mal 5bar weniger Arbeitsdruck als der RP3,ist dafür aber 80g schwerer.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. September 2008)

Ein Traum.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2008)

Ja immer muss man Hand anlegen 
Sieht aber sehr sehr schön aus. Jetzt hast du dein stimmiges Fahrwerk 

Oh sehr schön. Welche Härte etc hat denn die Feder?
550? Jetzt habe ich 450x2.37!
2,37 steht für den durchmesser oder? Da kenne ich mich so gar nicht aus.


----------



## neikless (21. September 2008)

der Winter kann kommen hier mein Projekt (für Anja)
ich werd mich auch mal draufschwingen der guten alten Zeiten wegen
und damit ich hier im Bastel Fred mitreden kann 



so ist der aufbau nicht geplant ... aber krass wie krass kommts bitte ? 
ich denke eher an ROT/GRÜN ... und ein wenig Weiss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2008)

Jeah sehr schön 

Kannst du dicht noch an die Farbe meine Gunsmoke Naben erinnern. DIe würde da auch verdammt gut ranpassen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. September 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> 550? Jetzt habe ich 450x2.37!
> 2,37 steht für den durchmesser oder? Da kenne ich mich so gar nicht aus.



ja die x... sind immer in Zoll angegeben, 1 Zoll hat 25,4 mm dann kannstes dir ausrechnen wie groß der Durchmesser deiner Feder ist.


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. September 2008)

@Mr. Freeride:
Die 2,37 sagt dir, dass du deine Feder um 2,37" (entspricht 60,2mm) komprimieren kannst, bevor die Windungen aneinanderknallen. Denn wenn das passiert, ist mindestens mal dein Federteller hin. Also sagt die 2,37 nix anderes aus, als für welchen Dämpfer hub diese Feder geeignet ist. Da dein Dämpfer im New Slayer 57mm hub hat, ist das die richtige. Fox druckt im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Herstellern sehr oft den realen Hub der Feder auf, wohingegen bei den anderen Herstellern dann da eine 2,25 stehen würde (weil geeignet für einen Dämpfer mit 2,25" Hub). Stör dich also nicht an den 2,37, ist ok so.
Federinnendurchmesser ist wieder eine andere Sache und ist auf der Feder (bis jetzt zumindest) im allgemeinen nicht aufgedruckt. Marzocchi und Fox sind beispielsweise kompatibel zueinander, Rock Shox Vivid ist z.B. vom Innendurchmesser leicht anders und geht nur mit RockShox Federn. Immer wieder lustig.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## iNSANE! (21. September 2008)

Hey Neikless - der Rahmen ist vom Summit, oder? Geiles Ding.
Soulbro...ich würde ja nicht alle von FOX auf Zocchi umbauen - besonders wenns dann auch noch mit basteln verbunden ist. 5bar weniger Druck ist aber natürlich ne Sache.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. September 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du dein stimmiges Fahrwerk
> .


...*du* weißt ja warum!



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Oh sehr schön. Welche Härte etc hat denn die Feder?
> 550? Jetzt habe ich 450x2.37!
> 2,37 steht für den durchmesser oder? Da kenne ich mich so gar nicht aus.



2.37 gibt den Hub an,den die Feder bereitstellt und hat nichts mit dem Durchmesser zu tun...,wie schon weiter oben gesagt wurde,...die Härte ist 588,probieren wir dann einfach mal aus,vielleicht passt es dir ja.



bike-it-easy schrieb:


> ...Federinnendurchmesser ist wieder eine andere Sache und ist auf der Feder (bis jetzt zumindest) im allgemeinen nicht aufgedruckt. Marzocchi und Fox sind beispielsweise kompatibel zueinander, Rock Shox Vivid ist z.B. vom Innendurchmesser leicht anders und geht nur mit RockShox Federn. Immer wieder lustig.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> bike-it-easy



...und Manitou Federn sind im Durchmesser auch wieder anders,größer als Fox,Zocchi und können notfalls auch hierfür verwendet werden.



iNSANE! schrieb:


> ...Soulbro...ich würde ja nicht alle von FOX auf Zocchi umbauen - besonders wenns dann auch noch mit basteln verbunden ist. 5bar weniger Druck ist aber natürlich ne Sache.



Basteln mach doch auch Spass!Ohne könnt ich glaub ich gar nicht 

Alle werden nicht umgebaut.Beim Switch wollt ich mehr FR  deshalb die 66,glaub mir wenn Fox mittlerweile schon mal eine 180er SC rausgehauen hätte,dann wäre es mit Sicherheit nicht so weit gekommen.Demzufolge mußte der RocoAir folgen...ich mag nun mal keine uneinheitlichen Fahrwerkskomponenten an meinen Bikes,da bekomm ich unkontrollierte Zuckungen davon,das war mir auch schon die ganze Zeit ein Dorn im Auge,wenn ich mir mein Pipe angeschaut habe...und das war unerwarteter Weise ein Zugewinn an performance,wie ich ihn mir nie erträumt hätte.Nicht das mir der DHX nicht getaugt hätte,aber das...Hammer!Wesentlich weniger Luftdruck nötig,sehr niedriger Losbrechmoment,insgesamt sehr sahnig,nahezu stahlfedermäßig!
Ergo,Pipeline/PL3!

Als Foxfetischist gebe ich es nur ungern zu  ,aber bei den Air´s liegen die Roco´s ganz weit vorne.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2008)

hey danke Bike it easy 

@ Souli
oh 588 hört sich sehr sehr gut an. Das ist wahrscheinlich genau die richtige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (21. September 2008)

Wir werden sehen  

Niki gib´s zu,die Anja dient dir doch nur als Alibifunktion,ich werde dich
mit Sicherheit seeeehr viel öfter darauf sehen als sie 

Auf jeden Fall isses mal ein sehr schicker Rahmen 
Bau mal schön,ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Red Dragon (21. September 2008)

Niklas ich tausch den grünen Rahmen sofort.......was ne geile Farbe!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2008)

hm, die Bastelzeit beginnt früh!

Nächstes Update fürs Slayer.
Noch schnell vor Garmisch 

Leider nur heute nur ein Reifen da eine Nase den 2ten gleich weiter verkauft hat an einen anderen Kunden.

XTR Kurbeln





Highroller FR in 2,35 60a


----------



## Flow.Zero (24. September 2008)

Wann treffts ihr euch in Garmisch?
Ich hätt da auch nochn paar updates am start..


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2008)

musst man in "2008 Treffen und Termine" Thread schauen.

vom 3-9.9 bin ich da


----------



## Soulbrother (23. November 2008)

Was´n eigentlich hier los,seit 2 Monaten tote Hose...hat von euch keiner mehr was zu basteln,oder ist das alles geheim? 

Also ich hab jetzt erst mal wieder ein *LRS-update*















​


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. November 2008)

Na das ist ja wieder ein guter Anfang!


----------



## All-Mountain (23. November 2008)

Mal was anderes als die üblichen freeride Parts
Mein Solo, neu aufgehübscht mit weißen SLR TT-Sattel und Schwalbe Ultremo-Reifen:


----------



## Philanderer (23. November 2008)

Werde mein Flow DJ '06 diesen Winter wieder aufbauen. Wird aber noch ein Weilchen dauern. Hier schonmal was kleines:




Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Sw!tch (23. November 2008)

@ Soulbro: 
Also ich muss sagen, die neuen Deemax haben schon was, vorallem durch die Ausfräsungen in der Felge. Für welches Radel sind'se denn bestimmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (23. November 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Was´n eigentlich hier los,seit 2 Monaten tote Hose...hat von euch keiner mehr was zu basteln,oder ist das alles geheim?



Teils, teils  und viel fehlt noch, jedenfalls wird es was neues für die Parksaison 2009 geben!!


----------



## Nofaith (23. November 2008)

Bei mir dauert's auch noch ein paar Tage.



Hab folgendes für's Element geplant:

Gabel: RockShox Reba WC => eventuell RS SID 09 Team/WC oder Manitou R7 MRD
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme Pro => Crankbrothers Cobalt C
Pedale: Shimano XTR => EXUSTAR E-PM28Ti (Hat da einer Erfahrung mit?)
Ausserdem wird der Lenker(Race Face Next SL flat) vorsorglich ausgetauscht, paar Kleinteile erneuert(Griffe, Züge,...).


----------



## Soulbrother (23. November 2008)

Na aaaalso,es geht doch  ...und immer schön weiter so,bis zum nächsten Frühjahr zumindest!



Sw!tch schrieb:


> @ Soulbro:
> Also ich muss sagen, die neuen Deemax haben schon was, vorallem durch die Ausfräsungen in der Felge. Für welches Radel sind'se denn bestimmt?



Für mein 2-liebstes Rocky,




hab gehört,bei dir hat´s auch was Neues gegeben und du bist schon wieder im Sattel unterwegs und kräftig am üben  freut mich das es dir wieder so viel besser geht!



bestmove schrieb:


> ... jedenfalls wird es was neues für die Parksaison 2009 geben!!



"Parksaison" so,so...na vielleicht kommst du ja dann nächstes Jahr mal mit uns mit ?! 


So´n Element hab ich hier auch zur Überarbeitung rumstehen,das von Mutti soll mal etwas modernisiert werden 

Und dann steht da auch noch seit langem wieder mein Ex-Ur-Switch,ich soll´s verkaufen 

Also ich hab demnächst genug zu Basteln!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. November 2008)

ok, dann auch mal was von mir

Das Flow meiner Freudin wurde vor wenigen Tagen zusammengebaut 
Die Shiver ist für sie gar nicht mal so fehl am Platz. Fährt sich echt gut
Die Farbe ist auch der absolute Traum 





Und der Anfang der neuen Laufräder für mein Flow. Weiße Speciehn sind im Rückstand und die hintere Nabe kommt mit Felge zu Weihnachten.





jey Axel, sieht echt schon schick aus. Das Silber passt ganz gut zum Weiß.
Was ist mit den Chris King Lagerschalen? Ich meine ich habe sie schon gesehen. Ich glaube bei Chaisreaction.


----------



## Soulbrother (23. November 2008)

Meine sind unterwegs,es gibt sie auch schon länger,allerdings hat Chris die Händler darum gebeten nicht vor dem 1.12 außerhalb USA und Canada zu liefern.


----------



## Flame-Blade (24. November 2008)

Habe langsam alle Teile für mein Flatline zusammen...in den nächsten Tagen wirds aufgebaut


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. November 2008)

ach ja, die Geschichte. Aber immerhin schon unterwegs 

@ Flame-Blade
sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus. Jetzt noch die Sticker eine 07er 888 und es passt.


----------



## Soulbrother (24. November 2008)

Moin Niko,na das Flow sieht doch ganz geschmeidig aus,aber was genau fährt sie denn nun damit bzw. was soll sie mal damit fahren?! 

Ich freu mich auf den Flatlineaufbau


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. November 2008)

Hauptsächlich soll sie damit erst mal Spaß haben. Grundlagen lernen etc.. Mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt. Ist ja wohl nicht das letzte Bike ;D 

Willingen FR hat sie auch schon bock zu 
 (Natürlich mit 2ter Bremse)

Ja so kleine Spaßausfahrten. Und wer weiß...vielleicht fliegt sie ja bald über die ersten Dirts.


Ach ja, und ganz wichtig: 
Posen und verdammt gut ausehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (24. November 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> "Parksaison" so,so...na vielleicht kommst du ja dann nächstes Jahr mal mit uns mit ?!



Unbedingt, sach rechtzeitig Bescheid zum Opening. Habe ich auf alle Fälle eingeplant, nächste Jahr muss mal was gehen


----------



## MTsports (24. November 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Meine sind unterwegs,es gibt sie auch schon länger,allerdings hat Chris die Händler darum gebeten nicht vor dem 1.12 außerhalb USA und Canada zu liefern.



Welche Farbe benötigst Du denn?
Habe noch fast alle Farben vorrätig


----------



## dirtpaw (24. November 2008)

ja, ja, der Chris! Der nervt mich auch immer mit seinen Anrufen....ich lass mich mittlerweile verleugnen, wenn er dran ist...


----------



## Soulbrother (24. November 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Unbedingt, sach rechtzeitig Bescheid zum Opening. Habe ich auf alle Fälle eingeplant, nächste Jahr muss mal was gehen



Schön,freut mich zu lesen 
Also Ogau ist eh schonmal wieder fest eingeplant,Termin ist wie üblich dann wieder kurzfristig!



MTsports schrieb:


> Welche Farbe benötigst Du denn?
> Habe noch fast alle Farben vorrätig



... Sack!


----------



## Philanderer (24. November 2008)

Erstmal nen Daumen für die ganzen Basteleien hier. Echt cool
Ist zwar schon etwas länger gebastelt, aber der Aufbau zieht sich eh noch hin. Hier schonmal die Kurbel und das neue Vorderrad.



Race Face Atlas
Flaschenhalterschrauben habe ich durch zwei blaue aus Alu ersetzt




Hope Mono(mal sehen was die aushällt), DT Comp, DT Alu, Spank Subrosa, Kenda Kiniption 2,3

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Red Dragon (24. November 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Teils, teils  und viel fehlt noch, jedenfalls wird es was neues für die Parksaison 2009 geben!!



Hihi, wieso war mir so klar das der LRS kommt? Auf jeden Fall echt schön! 

Freu mich schon mal wieder mit dir fahren zu gehen. Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schreiben oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (24. November 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> hab gehört,bei dir hat´s auch was Neues gegeben und du bist schon wieder im Sattel unterwegs und kräftig am üben  freut mich das es dir wieder so viel besser geht!



Vielen vielen Dank!  

Fotos von meinem Aktuellen Fuhrpark folgen auch bald, nachdem noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten eingetroffen sind.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. November 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Unbedingt, sach rechtzeitig Bescheid zum Opening. Habe ich auf alle Fälle eingeplant, nächste Jahr muss mal was gehen



Werde nächstes Jahr denk ich mal au wieder voll durchstarten können  blos is das Problem das man als Zweiradmechaniker die Saison im Sommer hat  einfach Termine schreiben dann klär ich das mal ab


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. November 2008)

@ philanderer
das wird ja eine richtige Giftspritze 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau! Die Farbe ist live auch der Knaller


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. November 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ach ja, die Geschichte. Aber immerhin schon unterwegs
> 
> @ Flame-Blade
> sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus. Jetzt noch die Sticker eine 07er 888 und es passt.




Nee lasse mir grade ein paar grüne Ahornblätter als Decals machen für die Gabel und den Rahmen 

Gabel ist nun fertig lackiert und meine Selbstbau-GFK Kefü auch fast


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. November 2008)

aber nicht diese neuen verwehten Blätter oder? 
Die sehen immer so fehl am Platz aus an den Bikes und Parts.
Da der Rahmen schon keine Blätter hat würde ich es lieber ruhig und dezent lassen.

Naja du machst das schon 
Ist das eigentlich Größe L?


----------



## Flame-Blade (26. November 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> aber nicht diese neuen verwehten Blätter oder?
> Die sehen immer so fehl am Platz aus an den Bikes und Parts.
> Da der Rahmen schon keine Blätter hat würde ich es lieber ruhig und dezent lassen.
> 
> ...




Nee is M

Ahornblättern werden ganz normal mit der Vorlage in Grün

http://parenting.leehansen.com/downloads/coloring/Patriotic/Canada/canada-maple-leaf.gif


Hab noch ein bissel weiter gemacht eben grade

Wenn ich der Waage glauben darf wiegt es so ohne Schaltung,Bremsen und Kefü 17,2 kg (3x nachgemessen)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. November 2008)

die Laufräder sind ja en missbrauch vom Flatline!!! ahhhhhh Hilfe


----------



## Flame-Blade (26. November 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> die Laufräder sind ja en missbrauch vom Flatline!!! ahhhhhh Hilfe



Ich finde sie passen sehr sehr gut dran


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. November 2008)

Hm...!
Naja jeder wie er viel, nä?


----------



## el Lingo (27. November 2008)

Hey Flame, lass Dir nichts einreden, dass paßt schon. Im übrigen geht`s darum, was und wie man fährt und da muss man sich bei Dir ja keine Sorgen machen. Ich hoffe, mein Rücken ist bis zum Frühjahr auch wieder fit, dann bin ich auch wieder im Deister unterwegs und teste die neuen Trails wie den Wildpig-Trail. Mr. Freeride ist dann sicher auch mal wieder dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. November 2008)

was wie?
Es geht wieder weiter?
Ja klar auf jeden all bin ich wieder dabei.

Noch mal gute Besserung el Lingo


----------



## Flame-Blade (27. November 2008)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hey Flame, lass Dir nichts einreden, dass paßt schon. Im übrigen geht`s darum, was und wie man fährt und da muss man sich bei Dir ja keine Sorgen machen. Ich hoffe, mein Rücken ist bis zum Frühjahr auch wieder fit, dann bin ich auch wieder im Deister unterwegs und teste die neuen Trails wie den Wildpig-Trail. Mr. Freeride ist dann sicher auch mal wieder dabei...



Was haste denn mit dem Rücken gemacht?

Und ich lasse mir doch nicht in "mein" Radel reinreden 


Grüße

PS: Ich hoffe doch stark das man sich im nächsten Jahr mal wieder im Deister sieht...wird ne lustige Saison


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Dezember 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ach ja, die Geschichte. Aber immerhin schon unterwegs



*ist letzte Woche hier aufgeschlagen*


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2008)

WOW!
Gibt es die Innenlager in D?
Wo hast du das Teil gekauft?
Kann man die von außen abschmieren?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Dezember 2008)

siehe  #363 !!!

...und ja,sie sind abschmierbar


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Dezember 2008)

Allershausen, Oberbayern, Weihnachtszeit:





Mein Geschenk ist schon da 




Aber auch andere Kinder scheinen brav gewesen zu sein und bekommen schöne Geschenke:








Da macht Weihnachten Spaß


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Dezember 2008)

Sehr geil 
Meins kommt hoffentlich auch noch rechtzeitig,ich bin schließlich immer brav


----------



## numinisflo (4. Dezember 2008)

Welche Kurbel wirst du denn wo verbauen Tom?
Grüße nach München.


----------



## Jako (4. Dezember 2008)

bei mir gibt´s auch was schönes zu weihnachten für mein flatline - ich konnte nicht widerstehen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Dezember 2008)

ich find die neuen Farben von Marzocchi so hässlich.


----------



## Jako (4. Dezember 2008)

...mir gefällt das silbergrau ganz gut - und zu meinem flatline deutlich besser als die weiße. im originalen sieht sie schon edel aus. fotos kommen nach weihnachten  gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Dezember 2008)

Okay ist allein auch die Geschmacksache  aber kanns mir schon bildlich vorstellen.


----------



## numinisflo (4. Dezember 2008)

Zumindest muss man nicht lange nachdenken, ob man die Decals denn abmachen soll oder nicht.


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Dezember 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel wirst du denn wo verbauen Tom?
> Grüße nach München.



Die "normale" DEUS. Die ist seit gestern an meinen Element verbaut. Somit haben alle meiner 4 Rockys Race Face-Kurbeln dran. Turbine LP, Atlas, DEUS und Candece am Renner

Die rote limitierte finde ich schon recht ansprechend, aber da muss man das fablich passende Bike dazu haben. Mein silber-schwarzes Element verträgt nicht soviel rot.


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein aktuelles Pic:






und das aktuelle Setup:
Element Signature 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (7. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön!


----------



## subdiver (7. Dezember 2008)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Die "normale" DEUS. Die ist seit gestern an meinen Element verbaut.


Die Deus sieht viieel besser aus, als die XT 
(gut, dass der Markus so weit weg wohnt )



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Somit haben alle meiner 4 Rockys Race Face-Kurbeln dran.


Und welche Kurbel kommt an das 5. Rocky (Altitude) ?



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Die rote limitierte finde ich schon recht ansprechend


Würde mir sehr gut gefallen, aber ich glaube sie passt leider nicht zu meinem rotweißen Element


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Dezember 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Und welche Kurbel kommt an das 5. Rocky (Altitude) ?



Das Altitude würde ich mir wahrscheinlich sofort zulegen wenn ich nicht schon mein Classic Slayer hätte. Reizen würde mich am ehesten ein Alu-Rahmen (wobei mir da die 2009er Farbe des 70er Alu-Frameset nicht gefällt).

ABER: auch wenn das bei 4 Rocky's anders aussieht: ich bin kein Bike-Sammler! 

Ich kaufe mir Bikes um die Einsatzbereiche die mir Spaß machen mit maximalen Spaßfaktor abzudecken. Das fängt beim Rennradfahren mit meinem Solo an, geht über schnelle Cross-Country-Touren mit dem Element, bis zu ausgedehnten Touren in den Alpen mit meinem Slayer. Mit dem Slayer "wildere" ich immer öfter im Enduro Bereich. Etwas mehr Federweg würde ich mir deshalb auf vielen Abfahrten schon wünschen.

Ich würde mit wünschen das Rocky das Altitude-Prinzip: gute Klettereigenschaften, leichter, aber stabiler Rahmen - auf das Enduro Segment überträgt. 

Das Egebnis sollte ein voll tourentaugliches Enduro unter 14 Kg mit vernünftiger stabiler Ausstattung sein. Eventuell sieht das Rocky ja ähnlich und bringt in nächster Zeit ein "New-New-SXC-wieauchimmer-Slayer", das alle diese Eigenschaften hat. Das wäre definitiv mein 5. Rocky


----------



## Jako (9. Dezember 2008)

....so, mein switch ist wieder komplett, jetzt mit atlas kurbel - wieder 2-fach, extrem günstige juisy 5 bremsen, evolve dh stütze mit neuem sattel und 5050xx. ich mußte es einfach behalten und wieder aufbauen  gruß jako


----------



## ribisl (9. Dezember 2008)

Nette Ansammlung an Radln, die da dein Eigen nennst....

PS: Flatline jetzt gabellos&lenkerlos?

Edit: Habs Gaberl grad entdeckt....


----------



## Jako (9. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß es ist ein "bisschen" verrückt, aber es macht jedes sooo viel spaß zu fahren. am meisten fahre ich übrigens mit meinem 16 jahre altem stahl-hardtail. mein fixie ist vom sperrmüll, für meinen slayer-rahmen bekomme ich nichts mehr - also behalte ich ihn (ich finde es ein super bike, mittlerweile fahre ich es wieder mit 1750er und 2.35er MM) das rennrad möchte ich nicht missen und ob ich switch oder flatline behalte kommt erst nächste saison auf. ich vermute aber ich behalte sie beide  gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (9. Dezember 2008)

So ein feiner Bastelkeller  und das Radl sowieso  und falls du den Rahmen mal loswerden willst --> bitte PN an mich!


----------



## ribisl (9. Dezember 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> ich weiß es ist ein "bisschen" verrückt, aber es macht jedes sooo viel spaß zu fahren. am meisten fahre ich übrigens mit meinem 16 jahre altem stahl-hardtail. mein fixie ist vom sperrmüll, für meinen slayer-rahmen bekomme ich nichts mehr - also behalte ich ihn (ich finde es ein super bike, mittlerweile fahre ich es wieder mit 1750er und 2.35er MM) das rennrad möchte ich nicht missen und ob ich switch oder flatline behalte kommt erst nächste saison auf. ich vermute aber ich behalte sie beide  gruß jako



Fixie schaut ja sensationell aus

@Slayer Rahmen: Is leider so! Überleg, ob ich mein nicht doch behalten sollte! War-bin eigentlich auch immer sehr zufrieden gewesen damit!
wenn da nicht immer der Reiz des Neuen wäre (noch dazu das ganze negative blabla bzgl HB), hätt ich wohl nicht anderwertig zugeschlagen.


----------



## Jako (9. Dezember 2008)

ich fahre das slayer ja jetzt mit einer 32er vanilla und bin super zufrieden. mit dem slr laufradsatz und 2.2 conti MK UST war ich bei 13,1kg - schön leicht aber kein spaß beim bergab fahren. jetzt fahre ich wieder mit 1750er und 2.35 MM bin bei 14.1 kg und so bleibt es. built in canada, ein echtes rocky, und meins  gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (10. Dezember 2008)

neues jahr - neues Projekt




neue teile; 160er scheibe / 185er PM Adapter / Goodridge in Carbon Look / Xt Umwerfer 34.9mm




alte Teile bereit für`s Finale 

jetzt fehlt nur noch das wichtigste  gestern Definitv bestellt, mitte Jan/Feb. soll ja schon soweit sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (10. Dezember 2008)

Was wirds denn - verrats uns doch!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2008)

Na da wünsch ich dem Marco schon mal viel Spaß mit dem neuen  Altitude ...also kommende Saison schon wieder kein Flaty


----------



## bestmove (10. Dezember 2008)

So viele feine Sachen, blaubaer  hast du etwa dein Slayer geschlachtet?


----------



## ribisl (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich tip da mal eher aufs Ellsworth!


----------



## blaubaer (10. Dezember 2008)

es geheim zu halten wollen bringt doch nichts 
hat wohl sehr gute dedektive hier 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...also kommende Saison schon wieder kein Flaty



"mann" wird alt, und jetzt in diesem 2008, da kein Bikepark, gesundheitlich, drinn lag, haben sich meine intressen, herausforderungen und ziele etwas verschoben.
Flatline wäre zu schade für das geld, glaub immer noch nicht daran, das ich so ein Bike voll aus nutzen könnt, oder auch dementsprechend einsätzen könnt.
in diesem jahr baute ich meine kondition ziemlich gut aus, auch verfeinerte ich meine fahrtechnik im Downhill(technisches) und Uphill, und dies sogar hauptsächlich mit dem RM SS 350, welches immer noch nicht ein leichtgewicht ist, mit 16.6kg .
da wird das neue,ja ein Altitude 50, mit etwa angepeilten 12.4-12.8kg, ein leichtgewicht sein. und mit diesem bis jetzt so herforagenden testberichten, muss dieses bike auch bergauf spass machen ... 
das SS bleibt im moment so bestehen, mit dem wäre ja ev. auch mal ein kleiner Bikeparkeinsatz möglich und vom gewicht her ist es beim uphill sehr gutes wadltraining


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Dezember 2008)

Was Alter und körperliche Gebrechen angeht,da können wir uns ja die Hand geben  ...aber was soll´s,so ist das halt nunmal!

Und was das Altitude angeht,das war einfach eine intuitive Annahme von mir und irgendwie eigentlich ja auch logisch.Ich finde da hast du für dich die perfekte Wahl getroffen,ich hätt´s wohl genauso gemacht.Das Altitude macht mich auch heftigst an .Ende Mai in Ogau muß ich dann so ein Teil auch endlich ausprobieren,ich weiß auch schon ganz genau auf welchem trail und wenn es mir dann gut liegt...nächste Winterzeit


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Dezember 2008)

oh ja verdammt gute Wahl. Und auch noch in der schönsten Lackierung. 

Ja wollen wir mal hoffen das sie auch ein Altitude dabei haben in O-Gau.
Nicht nur wie dieses Jahr das Flatline. Slayer SS würde ich auch gerne mal fahren.

Ich hoffe momentan das die Engländer das mit der Auslieferung noch vor Weihnachten schaffen.....und die Schweizer erst recht


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Dezember 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ..Ja wollen wir mal hoffen das sie auch ein Altitude dabei haben in O-Gau.
> 
> (



Werden sie!Aber wir könnten es ja auch schon eine Woche vorher in Winterberg auf dem Freecross ausprobieren ...wenn wir dort die Zeit dazu haben sollten.


----------



## Switchy (14. Dezember 2008)

So habe dem Vertex was neues gegönnt. (Kurbel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (14. Dezember 2008)

Feine Kurbel 

Dein Bike für unsere Touren nächstes Jahr?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Dezember 2008)

Eine wundervolle Rahmenfarbe.  Die hätten sie auch mal am RMX und Flatline machen sollen.

Die Kurbeln passen richtig gut dazu


----------



## Switchy (14. Dezember 2008)

Ja Tom da ja nicht immer Tester da sind..  

Ja das Vertex 10 sieht man nur sehr selten hier zulande und das Rot ist ein schöner Kontrast.


----------



## numinisflo (14. Dezember 2008)

Die Rahmenfarbe ist wirklich wunderhübsch, viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## haural (15. Dezember 2008)

Die Kurbel würde farblich auch ganz gut an mein neues Projekt passen. Irgendwie kann ich das Slayern doch nicht lassen, und da der Winter vor der Tür steht, habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, und mir endlich meine Traumlackierung geholt.





Bezüglich des Aufbaus bin ich noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Eigentlich könnte ich mir vorstellen die Farben weiter zu verfolgen, aber das kann sehr schnell "to much" werden.

Auf jeden Fall will ich es möglichst leicht aufbauen, wahrscheinlich mit Schwerpunkt Touren. Leider aber bietet der Federweg hier das größte Potential.


----------



## Switchy (15. Dezember 2008)

moin,

das geht schon mit leicht und das slayer noch so nutzen zu können.
Also gabel dann DTswiss..^^
Laufräder Chris King mit einer Entsprechenden felge
Race Face Atlas Kurbel bischen robuster und schwerer wie die Deus aber geschmachssache.
Oder Deus komplett Aufbau machen =)

Wie immer alles geschmackssache und naklar Kohle.

Aber viel spass beim Aufbau wünsch ich dir haural


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Dezember 2008)

wow, wieder ein sehr schönes Canuck 

meinst du mit "Farbe weiterführen" rot eloxiert? Daran hatte ich zuerst auch mal gedacht, aber ich finde das eloxierte Rot beißt sich ziehmlich mit dem Team Rot des Rahmens. Das ist doch zu unterschiedlich.
Mit Ausnahme des Rocos 
Den 3PL kann ich dir nur weiterempfehlen. Minimal schwerer als der Fox, aber noch ein besseres Ansprechverhalten und mehr Progressivität.

Viel spaß beim Aufbau. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Dezember 2008)

haural schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte ich mir vorstellen die Farben weiter zu verfolgen...



Bei meinem Canuck Rennrad verfolge ich das weiß weiter (Sattel, Lenkerband...). Das kommt meines Erachtens optisch besser als zuviel rot. Bei rot mußt Du auch genau den Farbton treffen und das ist bei den meisten elexierten Teilen schwierig.

Beim RR ist aber natürlich der "Schmodderfaktor" der weißen Teile wesentlich geringer als beim MTB


----------



## haural (16. Dezember 2008)

...freue mich schon auf die Urlaubszeit und kommenden Basteltage u Abende. Das mit den Farben ist wirklich so ne Sache. Im neuen Workshop sind mir sehr viele Teile ins Auge gestochen, die ich mir durchaus vorstellen könnte...Betonung auf *könnte*. Z.b. Dt Swiss E2200, oder weiße Formula K24. Lenker in Rot/Weiß, und und und. Finde dieses Jahr gibts sehr viel buntes im Katalog.

Chris King Laufräder sind natürlich schon ne feine Sache. Dachte aber eher an Crossmax (SX/ST), wobei die neuen Crossride auch ziemlich leicht sind. Favorit ist aktuell aber immer noch meine aktuelle Kombo mit Pro2 u DT5.1.

Kurbel wird wohl eine XTR. Federgabel ist aktuell noch das größte Fragezeichen. Hätte am liebsten eine Talas 32 mit 150 mm in weiß, leider aber mit der tollen 15er Steckachse. Wobei man wieder beim Thema Laufräder wäre. Die DT sagt mir irgendwie net so zu. Dann gäbs noch die aktuelle Revelation in der passenden Farbkombi, leider aber nur mit 140mm.
Falls ich mich doch gegen eine weiße Gabel entscheide, wirds noch schwieriger. Dann evtl. 36 Talas 2008.


----------



## soederbohm (16. Dezember 2008)

Kann Dir sehr die XT Enduro Laufräder empfehlen. Die hab ich meinem Canuck, wenns ein wenig leichter sein soll (z.B. beim Alpencross im vergangenen Sommer) und die sind steif, nicht ZU schwer und schauen in dem Bike echt heiß aus. Wennst magst, schick ich Dir mal ein Bild zu.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## haural (16. Dezember 2008)

danke für das Angebot, kenne die Laufräder von Produktfotos her. Stell doch mal eins in die Gallerie. Mich stört halt das ich n Adapter oder neue Bremsscheiben brauch.


----------



## numinisflo (17. Dezember 2008)

Warum ein Systemlaufrad kaufen? Würde ich nie wieder machen, sondern mir von einem guten Laufradbauer ein speziell auf meine Wünsche abgestimmtes bauen lassen. So hast du zusätzlich noch die Möglichkeit, über die Farbe der Speichen, Nippel, Naben zu entscheiden falls du Wert auf so etwas legst.

Für den Preis des von dir erwähnten DT LRS bekommst du ein TOP LRS von einem Profi eingespeicht, welcher sicher nicht so Dellenanfällig ist u. wesentlich edler u. individueller.


----------



## haural (17. Dezember 2008)

da geb ich dir durchaus Recht. Systemlaufräder haben auf jeden Fall einen gewissen Gewichtsvorteil, der sicherlich auch oft zu Gunsten der Stabilität geht. Bisher habe ich immer einspeichen lassen u auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn ich kein Schnäppchen finden kann, werde ich wohl wieder so verfahren. Der Nachteil bei einem individuellen LRS mit speziellen Farben ist der oftmals geringe Wiederverkaufswert. Und da ich gerne bastel, bleibe ich meist nicht sehr lange bei einem Teil.

Aber mein Favorit ist aktuell tatsächlich wieder DT5.1 + Hope Naben, nur in rot diesmal.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir gibt es auch mal wieder was neues zu basteln.
Jetzt wird ein bisschen mehr aufs Gewicht geachtet bei einigen Parts 

Auf die Engländer und Schweizer warte ich immer noch


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Dezember 2008)

auja geil!  jetzt haste deine Sattelstütze verkauft jetzt kommt gleichs nächste Geschoss  schöne Parts!


----------



## haural (18. Dezember 2008)

weiß jemand wie gut das rote Hope u das Canuck Rot zusammen  passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2008)

danke. Ja stimmt hehe

Hier kannst du mal gucken. Ich fands, wie gesagt, nicht soo passend
Auweiha...der allererste Aufbau


----------



## haural (18. Dezember 2008)

also auf dem Foto sieht es ja nicht mal so unterschiedlich aus. Mir gehts auch um die roten Hope Naben. Also du würdest es nicht nochmal so aufbauen?

Welche Stütze ist denn leichter als eine gekürzte Thomson?


----------



## Philanderer (18. Dezember 2008)

Wenn mans ganz edel und noch nen bischen leichter haben möchte: Thomson Masterpiece!
Eine Easton EC90 wäre vielleicht auch noch ein paar g leichter, aber ob sich das lohnt bzw. Sinn macht an soeinem Bike. Muss jeder halt selber wissen!


----------



## numinisflo (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte im RMX eine extrem gekürzte Deus. Konnte man zwar keinen cm mehr ausfahren, war aber auch nicht nötig u. extrem leicht. Ansonsten ist die Elite doch schon auf einem mehr als akzeptablem Gewichtsniveau, dazu klemmt sie gut u. ist hübsch. Was will man mehr?


----------



## soederbohm (19. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal die XT Enduro-Laufräder im Slayer. War mein Alpencross-Aufbau, mit leichterem LRS, Kurbel, usw. 





Gruß
Martin


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. Dezember 2008)

Canuck und rote hope naben passen schon


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Dezember 2008)

nein, ich persönlich würde es nicht noch mal machen.
Aber das wie immer jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich habe mich ja für Gunsmoke entschieden. Ist nicht so krass wie das richtige Blau, und passt perfekt als der 3te Kontrast.


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Dezember 2008)

Hier einmal mein neues Projekt! Gerade erst ferig gestellt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2008)

wow, super.
du hast an den umwerfer gedacht?
lass die luft aus dem dämpfer und feder mal ganz durch.
guck dass der umwerfer (schelle) nicht an die schwinge kommt, sonst ist die erste macke schon drin.
viel spaß mit dem bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Dezember 2008)

Danke! Habe die originale XTR Schraube durch eine Bremsscheibenschraube ersetzt, dann passt alles perfekt aber sehr knapp!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2008)

bei mir ist das auch so.
dann viel spaß!


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schicker SXC-Rahmen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Dezember 2008)

ja recht hat der Souli. Sehr sehr schick 

von mir auch wieder was neues.
Die neue Bremse für mein RMX ist heute gekommen.
Noch kleine Feinarbeiten am Adapter und es passt


----------



## haural (19. Dezember 2008)

Farblich schon mal top


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Die neue Bremse für mein RMX ist heute gekommen.
> Noch kleine Feinarbeiten am Adapter und es passt



Und für eine ausgewogene Gewichtsverteilung dann aber auch noch die SuperMonster vorne rein  (Noch 7 Monate auf den Tag.Der Fuchs ist noch nicht im Bau)


*Ich hab heut auch noch ein wenig Alu u. Carbon geliefert bekommen,*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Dezember 2008)

jetzt hast du es geschafft.....ich habe den Überblick verloren...  und wieso überhaupt so viel Race Face????? Passt ja gar nicht zu dir.

Nein, vorne kommt natürlich die selbe Bremse ran. Mein Bruder hat nur leider so kurze arme


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Dezember 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Und für eine ausgewogene Gewichtsverteilung dann aber auch noch die SuperMonster vorne rein  (Noch 7 Monate auf den Tag.Der Fuchs ist noch nicht im Bau)
> 
> 
> *Ich hab heut auch noch ein wenig Alu u. Carbon geliefert bekommen,*



der Mann muss ja Geld haben


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2008)

...leider bekomme ich es nicht geschenkt



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> jetzt hast du es geschafft.....ich habe den Überblick verloren...  und wieso überhaupt so viel Race Face????? Passt ja gar nicht zu dir.



RF Kurbeln schon immer und überall!
Ansonsten Easton,richtig,ein Muß (für mich),sofern der Rahmen auch aus Eastonrohr besteht.So ähnlich wie die Fahrwerksgeschichte,du weißt schon.


----------



## numinisflo (20. Dezember 2008)

Interessant zu wissen wäre natürlich wo der Herr Soulbrother diesen Querschnitt durch die Race Face Produktpalette überall verbaut.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2008)

An Nicht-Eastonrohr-Rahmen


----------



## numinisflo (20. Dezember 2008)

So genau wollte ich es dann doch nicht wissen


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2008)

...


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2008)

Bleibt doch nur das Marin.


*Nachtrag zum Innenlager: RF-AM vs. CK*













Lächerlich gering,aber für den einen oder anderen Gewichtsfetichist vielleicht doch nicht ganz sooo uninterressant: CK ist 11g leichter 

Aber noch viel erfreulicher ist die Performance,die Achse lässt sich durch das CK Lager schieben wie die Sache mit dem heißen Messer und der Butter.Beim RF mußte man ja schon immer mal,trotz eingefetteter Achse,mit der Hand auf die Kurbel schlagen,bis sie durchgeht.

Auf den seidenweichen Lauf,wie von den CK Steuersätzen gewohnt,muß man eigentlich nicht weiter eingehen...ist klar!

Was die qualitative Verarbeitung angeht,na ja,die Bilder sprechen für sich.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Dezember 2008)

@ Soulbrother
Aso....ja das leuchtet wieder ein


----------



## haural (23. Dezember 2008)

Möchte mein neues Slayer ja einigermaßen leicht aufbauen. Allerdings habe ich heute im Bikeladen um die Ecke einen kleinen Dämpfer bekommen. (Mein) Slayer Canuck 18" Rahmen wiegt genau 3875g Hatte vielleicht mit 3500 gerechnet, aber knapp 700g mehr...

Nun ja, ich sehe es als Herausforderung für den Aufbau, Ziel: < 13kg.

Ansonsten wünsch ich schöne Weihnachten und mehr Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (31. Dezember 2008)

Gestern ist das nächste Teil für das "Slayer Light Projekt" eingetroffen. Mit 786g (inkl. Lager) zwar etwas über Herstellerangabe, aber immer noch der beste Kompromiss zwischen Stabilität u Gewicht.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Januar 2009)

*Flatline*






















​


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Januar 2009)

Soul? Wieso schneidest und fräst alles nochmals nach?


----------



## Red Dragon (7. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Soul? Wieso schneidest und fräst alles nochmals nach?



Weil nur ne ordentliche Vorbereitung für problemlose Funktion und rebungslosen Zusammenbau sorgt........


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Januar 2009)

ja das ist mir klar... aber Rocky hats soweit gut vorbereitet, ich mach mir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## Red Dragon (7. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ja das ist mir klar... aber Rocky hats soweit gut vorbereitet, ich mach mir da keine Sorgen.



Wirklich? Alle drei die bei uns im Laden stehn oder hängen sind mehr oder minder grauenhaft vorbereitet gewesen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Januar 2009)

ja wirklich, von Bremaufnahme bis Steuerohr plangefräßt alles was man fräßen und schneiden muss, top!


----------



## Red Dragon (7. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ja wirklich, von Bremaufnahme bis Steuerohr plangefräßt alles was man fräßen und schneiden muss, top!



Wo hast du den Rahmen den her? Die meisten guten Händler kontrollieren und bereiten dir das vor. 

Von daher hast du wohl eher einen guten Händler, der weiß wie das zu sein hat.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habs direkt über den Laden wo ich arbeite, bei BA bestellt. Also wohl auch nichts andres als Soul.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (8. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Soul? Wieso schneidest und fräst alles nochmals nach?



Ist doch eigentlich auf den Bildern gut zu erkennen ?!..weil es nötig war!



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ja das ist mir klar... aber Rocky hats soweit gut vorbereitet, ich mach mir da keine Sorgen.





Red Dragon schrieb:


> Wirklich? Alle drei die bei uns im Laden stehn oder hängen sind mehr oder minder grauenhaft vorbereitet gewesen.



Die Zeiten als man ein Rocky aus dem Karton ziehen konnte und alles perfekt nachgearbeitet war,die gab es tatsächlich mal,sind leider schon länger nicht mehr existent.
Und bei Bike Action nimmt sowieso keiner die Rahmen in die Hand um da was nachzuarbeiten oder zu kontrollieren.So wie die im Karton dort,bzw. im Aussenlager ankommen,so werden die auch direkt weiter zum Händler geschickt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Januar 2009)

ja aber warum hab ich alles geschnitten und gefräst bekommen? Naja... ist ja auch Wurst.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2009)

Kann die schlechten Fräsarbeiten nur bestätigen.
Habe Ende 2007 ein SXC aus 2008 bekommen.
Direkt aus dem Karton, schief geschweißt dass der Dämpfer am Rahmen angelegen hat und miserabel gefräst.

Da ich den Rahmen zurück geben musste und kein 2008er mehr lieferbar war, habe ich einen 2007er bekommen.
Der war wesentlich besser nachgearbeitet und lackiert.
Schade........


----------



## Jako (8. Januar 2009)

@Soulbrother: Bei deinem Flaty hätte ich irgendwie einen Chris King Steuersatz erwartet - warum nicht? Gruß Jako


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Januar 2009)

1.Der baut mir zu hoch
2.Zu viel Gewicht
3.Der Sotte Voce Style gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Januar 2009)

wuhuu das geht ja schon los. Bisher richtig cool. Ich weiß das es noch besser wird 

Kann es sein das es Gedankenübertrag ist? Immer wenn du bastelst tue ich es auch.

Vorerst "Back in Black"
Da ich nun schon seit fast 2 Monaten auf meine weißen DT Comp. warte sind es erst mal schwarze geworden. Freut mich und freut meine Freundin, da sie jetzt schon mal mein Vorderrad hat 

Hintere Nabe müsste auch langsam mal kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (8. Januar 2009)

sieht viiiieeeeel besser aus!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Januar 2009)

als vorher nä! Finde ich auch


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Januar 2009)

Ich auch!
Wie siehts am Woende aus,wollen wir wieder basteln


----------



## haural (8. Januar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Die Zeiten als man ein Rocky aus dem Karton ziehen konnte und alles perfekt nachgearbeitet war,die gab es tatsächlich mal,sind leider schon länger nicht mehr existent.
> Und bei Bike Action nimmt sowieso keiner die Rahmen in die Hand um da was nachzuarbeiten oder zu kontrollieren.So wie die im Karton dort,bzw. im Aussenlager ankommen,so werden die auch direkt weiter zum Händler geschickt.



traurig aber wahr, wo bleibt da die Existenzberechtigung?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Januar 2009)

wüsste nix zu bemängeln! Gerade ist auch alles.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Januar 2009)

Sieht  genauso aus wie bei meinem vorher.Kein bisschen besser!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Januar 2009)

wieso was sieht jetzt anderst aus? Das ein Paar Lackräste die 100000... mal dünn sind, weg sind? Man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Januar 2009)

O.K. letzter Versuch es dir verständlich zu machen:

Schau dir meine Bilder nochmal an!Was glaubst du hängt da an den Schneideisen von ISCG- und Tretlagergewinde? ...etwa: 


Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ...Paar Lackräste die 100000... mal dünn sind?



 *!*


----------



## neikless (9. Januar 2009)

... wenn ich die werkzeuge hätte würde ich es auch tun !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Januar 2009)

Metallspäne schon klar, für mich stellt das aber kein Hinderniss da! Klar man hat nicht soviele Probleme beim An- und Einbau. Naja ist ja jetzt egal will nicht großartig Diskutieren. Aber Soul trozdem schönes Bike bis jetzt.   

@neikless
Ich hab des Werkzeug im Geschäft, aber ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit, dies zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (9. Januar 2009)

Manchmal macht es mich total verrückt in diesem Rocky-Forum zu lesen...


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Januar 2009)

Verständlicherweise Flo,aber man muß ja nicht JEDEN und ALLES für voll nehmen 


Nächstes Bauteil fürs Flaty,heute gekommen:


----------



## numinisflo (9. Januar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Verständlicherweise Flo,aber an muß ja nicht JEDEN und ALLES für voll nehmen
> 
> 
> Nächstes Bauteil fürs Flaty,heute gekommen:



Wir verstehen uns da Axel!

Bin ja auch schon unendlich gespannt auf dein Flatline. Auch würde ich es mit dem Luft-Roco gerne mal fahren, ich war ja in Whistler so extrem begeistert vom Hinterbau des Flatline. Allerdings mit dem Revox-Coil. Der ging gigantisch im Flatline!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Januar 2009)

Wenn er im Flatline genauso gut funzt wie im Switch,dann bin ich glücklich.Aber das wird sich dann noch zeigen.


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Januar 2009)

Irr ich mich oder ist der Roco gegenüber dem Vorjahresmodell schlanker geworden? 
Passt zumindest optisch schonmal richtig gut.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Januar 2009)

Der hier ist ein Vorjahresmodell,bei den Aktuellen gefallen mir die Decals nicht.Das wirkt nur so schlank wegen wegen der 241er Länge.


Er sitzt zumindest schon mal perfekt,


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Januar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Verständlicherweise Flo,aber man muß ja nicht JEDEN und ALLES für voll nehmen




des hab ich jetzt überhört ... ich weiß das ich manchmal überreagier


----------



## slayerrider (10. Januar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ​



Bekommen so nicht die Lager des Steuersatzes Streß? Weil so wird ja die Kraft über die Lager geleitet. Ich habe nämlich immer nur die Lagerschalen eingepresst.


----------



## haural (11. Januar 2009)

Endlich konnte ich die nächste Phase des "Slayer < 13kg Projektes" anfangen:




Hatte etwas Befürchtungen wegen der Gabel, da ich von der Optik her meine Lyrik gewohnt bin. Aber ich muss sagen in live kommt sie besser rüber als auf den Bildern der Shops. Sieht schwerer aus als sie ist, und macht einen sehr wertigen u massiven Eindruck. Gewicht out of the box = 1841g, also etwas über Herstellerangabe, aber am Gabelschaft fallen auf jeden Fall noch ca. 50g weg. Jetzt muss nur noch die Performance passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Januar 2009)

@ haural
sieht doch schonmal klasse aus


----------



## Jako (11. Januar 2009)

... sieht gut aus, das slayer unter 13kg wird nicht einfach - bzw. macht dann nicht mehr wirklich spaß. meins wog 13,1kg aber mit den reifen machte es nicht wirklich spaß zu fahren (mein fahrstil und was das slayer kann) jetzt fahre ich wieder mit 14,1kg (1750er mit 2.35 MM tubeless). welche laufräder und reifen planst du?


----------



## haural (11. Januar 2009)

also ich werde mich nicht auf die 13 versteifen..."stretched goal" sozusagen.

Laufräder bin ich immer noch nicht ganz sicher, einerseits würde ich gerne weiße ranbauen, andererseits habe ich auch bedenken wegen zuviel weiß. Daher schwanke ich:

1. HopePro2 - ZTR flow (die habe ich schon) - DT Supercomp
2. DT EX 1750

Wichtig ist mir nicht nur das Gewicht, sondern auch die Variabilität...falls ich mit der Gabel u Schnellspanner nicht glücklich werd.

Reifen ist dann auch wieder sone Sache. Hier geht mir Rollwiderstand vor Gewicht. Bei den ZTR werde ich wohl normale Reifen (Nobby? Advantage/Ardent? Highroller? oder mal was ganz anderes?) schlauchlos fahren.


----------



## Jako (11. Januar 2009)

weisse laufräder wäre mir auch zuviel (schau dir mal mein switch mit den 1750er an). mit der 32er vanilla bin ich im vergleich zur 36er talas super zufrieden und würde trotz schnellspanner nicht mehr tauschen. ich würde beim slayer aufgrund des gewichtes nicht mehr an den reifen sparen.....conti MK SS 2.4 zum beispiel war bis jetzt der größte reinfall und die 2.2 tubeless einfach zu dünn. gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Januar 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Bekommen so nicht die Lager des Steuersatzes Streß?



Nein,da ist alles im grünen Bereich,keine Sorge 


*ATLAS FR 165mm*


----------



## bestmove (15. Januar 2009)

Bei mir is auch mal wieder ein Puzzleteil eingetroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (15. Januar 2009)

Für Flaty oder für Pipe?


----------



## bestmove (16. Januar 2009)

der ist gut   fürs Flaty natürlich ...


----------



## MWU406 (16. Januar 2009)

@Jacko

welche Race Face Sattelstütze ist denn das? Wie lang ist die? Hast Du genügend Einstecktiefe?

Für mich sieht das grenzwertig aus, nicht das es am Oberrohr reisst.

Gruß
MW


----------



## Jako (16. Januar 2009)

hi, ich kenne das problem bzw. ich weiß wie es sein muß..... es ist eine 400er deus wenn ich sie auf meine sitzhöhe einstelle steckt sie bis unterkannte oberrohr drin. (bei interesse "new slayer thread" ab seite 25) also keine gefahr für das sitzrohr.... gruß jako


----------



## neikless (16. Januar 2009)

MWU406 schrieb:


> @Jacko
> Hast Du genügend Einstecktiefe?


 du Lustmolch

schöne kurbel !
schöner vorbau was ist das für einer ? straitline ?


----------



## numinisflo (16. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte als erstes es sei ein neuer Diabolus Vorbau wegen den "Löchern" u. dem "Made in Canada".


----------



## Jendo (16. Januar 2009)

Hast Du schon mal so einen schönen Vorbau von RaceFace gesehen?


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Januar 2009)

In kleinen Schritten immer weiter,für den längeren Aufbaugenuss  


* e.thirteenLG 1*


----------



## neikless (16. Januar 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal so einen schönen Vorbau von RaceFace gesehen?



ja den atlas zb diabolus find ich auch nicht mehr so schön ist halt klotzig
der diabolus 2 ist okay wenns zum bike passt


----------



## bestmove (16. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> du Lustmolch
> 
> schöne kurbel !
> schöner vorbau was ist das für einer ? straitline ?



Yep, Straitline - SSC Split Steerer Clamp Vorbau 2009.
http://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/split_stem.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (16. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ja den atlas zb diabolus find ich auch nicht mehr so schön ist halt klotzig
> der diabolus 2 ist okay wenns zum bike passt



Wie schwer ist denn eigentlich besagter Diabolus 2 Vorbau? Ich finde man könnte mal wieder ein paar kleine Finessen von den alteingesessenen Komponenten Herstellern im Bereich Vorbau (Easton, RaceFace etc.) erwarten! Finde ich ganz Interessant


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Januar 2009)

die sache mit Po1nt hab ich mir auch mal durchn Kopf gehen lassen, überhaupt den DirectMount. Super Straitline Vorbau!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Januar 2009)

Servus,
Gestern sind tatsächlich die weißen DT Comp. gekommen! Die hintere Nabe leider noch nicht.

Ich gerade noch unsicher ob die schwarzen nicht doch besser waren. Vielleicht wirkt es ja erst wenn das hintere Laufrad auch fertig ist.

@ Soulbrother
du machst es ja schön spannend


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich gerade noch unsicher ob die schwarzen nicht doch besser waren. Vielleicht wirkt es ja erst wenn das hintere Laufrad auch fertig ist.





Echt schwierig,letztens dachte ich noch auf jeden Fall die schwarzen Speichen:





Aber jetzt find ich die Weißen doch auch ziemlich gut:





hmmm...mach halt mal 




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ Soulbrother
> du machst es ja schön spannend



Unser momentanes Klima drängt mich halt so gar nicht,genaugenommen kotzt es mich einfach nur an


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Januar 2009)

ja noch mal 32 Speichen kosten ja nicht die Welt....wenns nicht passt mit weiß 

oh heute war es bei uns richtig geil. Seit 1 Woche wieder über 0 Grad.


----------



## blaubaer (22. Januar 2009)

Winterzeit - Hohe Verschleisszeit 





aber zum glück kam je gestern gerade ersatz ((Kurbel)Garantiefall)





Dank an RaceFace Schweiz


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Januar 2009)

holla! Wie lange bist du mit den alten Kurbeln jetzt gefahren?
Und sie haben sie wegen Garantie gleich ersätzt? Das ist doch klasse


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Januar 2009)

Garantie - aber nicht wegen der Lager, oder?

Bei mir war es so, dass es nach einem Jahr für die kaputten Lager keinen Garantie-Ersatz gab. Da die Kurbel aber lila zu schimmern angefangen hat wurde die komplette Kurbel (incl. Lager) auf Garantie ersetzt.

Seltsame Welt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Januar 2009)

Lila ist doch die neue Trentfarbe  da gibt man doch sowas nicht zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (22. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> holla! Wie lange bist du mit den alten Kurbeln jetzt gefahren?
> Und sie haben sie wegen Garantie gleich ersätzt? Das ist doch klasse


 
dieses Lager war noch zu RMX zeiten im einsatz 
hat also genug durch/mitgemacht 



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Garantie - aber nicht wegen der Lager, oder?


 
naja so ganz einfach war es nicht wie auf den beiden bildern.

Der Kurbelsatz; war ein Garantiefall, weil meine alten Atlas Kurbeln spiel bei der verzahnung (achse - rechte kurbel) hatte
das ganze dauerte aber jetzt fast ein halbes jahr, bis ich das jene päckchen bekam, zwischen durch hging mal die alte Kurbel beim Importeur in einem Pkw verloren  ...


----------



## numinisflo (22. Januar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Garantie - aber nicht wegen der Lager, oder?
> 
> Bei mir war es so, dass es nach einem Jahr für die kaputten Lager keinen Garantie-Ersatz gab. Da die Kurbel aber lila zu schimmern angefangen hat wurde die komplette Kurbel (incl. Lager) auf Garantie ersetzt.
> 
> Seltsame Welt.



Genau das gleiche Spiel bei mir mit den Lagern/Kurbeln. Nächster Lagerkauf wird sicher kein RF sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand einen Tip für die Innenlager?
Hab schon viel probiert, mein Acros ist jetzt auch hin.


----------



## soederbohm (22. Januar 2009)

Fahr in meinem New Slayer seit letztem Jahr ein (natürlich rotes) Hope Innenlager und bin bisher mehr als zufrieden. Auch nach vielen km (bei jedem Wetter) und der letztjährigen Alpenüberquerung keinerlei Probleme!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## subdiver (22. Januar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir war es so, dass es nach einem Jahr für die kaputten Lager keinen Garantie-Ersatz gab.



Nur nach 1 Jahr ? 
Welche Laufleistung hatten die Lager ?

Meine RF-Lager halten bislang ca. 7.000 km und 130.000 Hm (auf Holz klopf).


----------



## blaubaer (22. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip für die Innenlager?
> Hab schon viel probiert, mein Acros ist jetzt auch hin.


 
tipp noch nicht wirklich, da es noch keine langzeiterfahrung gibt 
aber für`s neue in weiss hab ich mir mal das neue von Chris King in rot bestellt ( siehe ein paar seiten weiter vorne vom @Soulbrother)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (22. Januar 2009)

Preis-Leistungsmäßig kann ich da nur Shimano empfehlen!


----------



## Der Toni (22. Januar 2009)

Meine RF Lager in der Deus Kurbel haben schlappe 500km gehalten. Danach habe ich XTR Lager eingebaut und die laufen jetzt ca 4000km ohne Probs.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Januar 2009)

*Meine Beschäftigung fürs Wochenende ist heute hier aufgeschlagen!  Wettermäßig soll es bei uns eh recht bescheiden werden,von daher...happy basteling *


----------



## Red Dragon (22. Januar 2009)

@Soulbrother

Sehr nett, aber wieso nicht die neuen 4-Kolben-Bremssättel?

So die Tage kommen auch noch paar nette Sachen ans RMX, Atlas FR in schwarz, LG.1 in weiss und ein neues 40er-Casting in weiss ,da das alte völlig zerstört ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2009)

Die RaceFace Lager habe ich rausgehauen und gegen neue 6805 getauscht.
Laufen wieder.
XT klappt genauso gut, stimmt.

Wie werden die Chris King Lager von außen abgeschmiert?


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Januar 2009)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> @Soulbrother
> 
> Sehr nett, aber wieso nicht die neuen 4-Kolben-Bremssättel?



Die 2-Kolben sind völlig ausreichend,leichter und gefallen mir auch optisch wesentlich besser.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die RaceFace Lager habe ich rausgehauen und gegen neue 6805 getauscht.
> Laufen wieder.
> XT klappt genauso gut, stimmt.
> 
> Wie werden die Chris King Lager von außen abgeschmiert?



Du mußt die Achse rausziehen und kannst dann von innen die Lager mit diesem Tool abschmieren:


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Januar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Nur nach 1 Jahr ?
> Welche Laufleistung hatten die Lager ?
> 
> Meine RF-Lager halten bislang ca. 7.000 km und 130.000 Hm (auf Holz klopf).



ca, 4000 km, aber nur Alpentouren, also oft schwere Gänge am Berg. 

Sogar die Lager in meiner RF-Candence-Kurbel im Rennrad hat es nach einen einen Jahr zerbröselt. Da hatte aber Bike Action ein Einsehen und hat die Lager auf Garantie getauscht.

Trete ich so dicke Gänge, oder hat RF da ein klizekleines Qualitätsproblem


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2009)

Achse raus ziehen ist mir zu umständlich.
Dann kann ich auch die Kappen am Standardlager abnehmen und nachschmieren.
Werde mal mein Acros einschicken und gucken was passiert.


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank an den lieben Tobi vom O´gauer Bikepark für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Abwicklung 

*Heute im Briefkasten gefunden:*




*Die Leitungen sind schon mal montiert,eventuell werde ich auch  heute noch befüllen und entlüften:*








Es wurde in letzter Zeit ja viel,oft berechtigt, über Rocky geschimpft bzgl. Taiwanproduktion und die daraus resultierenden Qualitätseinbußen.
Wenn ich mir jetzt aber mal die gedachten Wege zur Leitungsverlegung hier anschaue kann ich nur sagen PERFEKT 
Da können sich derzeit so einige andere Hersteller eine ganz große Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Januar 2009)

> Wenn ich mir jetzt aber mal die gedachten Wege zur Leitungsverlegung hier anschaue kann ich nur sagen PERFEKT
> Da können sich derzeit so einige andere Hersteller eine ganz große Scheibe von abschneiden



da hast du allerdings recht! Und die neue Saint einfach ne Wucht, perfekter Aufbau bist jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (24. Januar 2009)

hatte heut auch eine art Bastelstunde 
der Ellsworth kleber kam weg und neu gabs einen von ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2009)

@soulbrother:
wie werden die Bremsleitungen bei Shimano gekürzt?
So einfach wie bei Magura?

Wo liegen die Unterschiede in den Belägen?
Gibt es welche, die auf der neuen Saint etwas weniger Biss haben?

Will auf eine Saint umsteigen, habe etwas Bedenken wegen der Dosierbarkeit, gerade um die Jahreszeit.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Januar 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hatte heut auch eine art Bastelstunde
> der Ellsworth kleber kam weg und neu gabs einen von ...



da hat einer ja das richtige Gefährt


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @soulbrother:
> wie werden die Bremsleitungen bei Shimano gekürzt?
> So einfach wie bei Magura?



Die Leitungen sind von Goodridge,nicht von Shimano... und die kann man einfach abschneiden,ja.




> Wo liegen die Unterschiede in den Belägen?
> Gibt es welche, die auf der neuen Saint etwas weniger Biss haben?
> 
> Will auf eine Saint umsteigen, habe etwas Bedenken wegen der Dosierbarkeit, gerade um die Jahreszeit.



Ich hab ja sozusagen eine Special-Saint,alte Sättel (2-Kolben) verbunden mit den neuen Hebeln.
Aber für den neuen Sattel wird es mit Sichheit nach wie vor von Shimano 2verschiedene Belagsmischungen geben,organisch und gesintert. 

Wenn dir die Saint zu heftig ist dann nimm doch die XT,genaugenommen reicht die eigentlich auch.Die fahr ich mit 180/160 am Pipeline (AM),mit 203/180 am Switch(FR) und Ironhorse (DH).

*Bremsen sind fertig*


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2009)

wo liegt denn der unterschied bei den belägen?
organisch/ gesintert?

ist die form der beläge bei den shimanobremsen gleich?
kann man zur not auch einen xt oder deore belag in der saint fahren?

nicht dass man sich einen wolf an passenden belägen sucht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2009)

Fein, fein, fein!

Vielleicht sollte ich meinen guten Vorsatz für dieses Jahr noch einmal ganz kurz missachten.

Die paar Kröten für ne Aluachse


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Januar 2009)

100gr weniger für rund 20,- steht in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2009)

bei mir kam heute auch ein neues Teil.
Shimano Saint in 165mm Länge!

@ Soulbrother
 860 g mit allen Schrauben und ohne Kettenblatt und Bash.

Der Bash bleibt auch dran, da er ganze 40 g leichter ist als der Race Face


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Januar 2009)

aha,danke ...gibt sich also gewichtsmäßig gar nichts,sehr interressant!

Wieviel kostet deine Sonderanfertigung eigentlich extra in der 265er Länge ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2009)

jaja Tipp- und Gedankenfehler.
habs ja schon berichtigt.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut,also die Atlas sind tatsächlich doch noch 30g leichter als die Saint 

Auf jeden Fall werden die Kurbeln in Verbindung mit dem Schaltwerk hammermäßig gut zu deinem neuen Rahmendesign passen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Januar 2009)

oh ja das denke ich auch 

ansonsten ticke ich hier langsam aus. Jetzt warte ich schon 2 Monate auf meine Hope Nabe. Ich habe noch nie so lange auf Hope warten müssen.


----------



## el Lingo (27. Januar 2009)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Januar 2009)

Ich dreh ab!
Wenn man nicht alles selber nachkontrolliert!

Die haben die Nabe schon längst da liegen. Und ich warte hier auf den Anruf.

Naja wird heute abend eben wieder ein wenig gebastelt und meine Freundin kann endlich mit ihrem Bike rumheizen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Januar 2009)

*Update*












*meinst du denn diese 2009 Naben hier?   absolut geile Teile*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2009)

*Schaltung ist jetzt auch erledigt:*















​


----------



## Daniel12 (28. Januar 2009)

hey, hast Du mal ein komplettes Bild vom Bike?
man(n), da läuft mir ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen!


----------



## blaubaer (28. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> da hat einer ja das richtige Gefährt



hauptsache es haben 1-2 bikes platz 

heute eingetroffen, ein traum in Rot 





jetzt fehlt nur noch das grosse weisse stück aluminium ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2009)

wow.. sehr schicke Teile blaubaer 

ja, da ich 4 SE's mein Eigen nennen darf habe ich mir jetzt erlaubt eine Standartlackierung zu verunstalten und meine eigene SE zu machen.

Es war von Anfang an geplant wenn ich mir ein Flatline holen sollte.

Den Rahmen bekomme ich wohl heute Abend wieder. (hoffe die Aufkleber machen kein Ärger mit dem Klarlack)
Bessere Bilder kommen noch.

Einige werden meckern wegen dem Canuckdesign, aber da unteranderem Vanderham ihn mitentwickelt hat ist er für mich "Canada" genug und hat sich einen kleinen Ahhornbereich verdient.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2009)

Gut das du dich von mir nicht hast bequatschen lassen,im Nachhinein gefällt er mir so doch sehr viel besser als das Grün,obwohl das auch echt schick war.Sauber Sach 


@Marco,ich freu mich auch schon auf das erste Custom Altitude hier,schöne Teile seh ich da 


Mein Flaty steht jetzt auch,Bilder kommen am Wochenende.Die Anzeige auf der Waage hat mir gefallen:*18,07Kg*


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Januar 2009)

sehr schön Niko hatte ich auch geplant aber ich hab mich dann doch für die Garantie entschieden


----------



## bestmove (28. Januar 2009)

Sehr geil  ich will Hochglanzfotos!! Hast du das pulvern lassen oder welches Verfahren kam da zum Einsatz?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2009)

Der wurde nasslackiert. Mir wurde gesagt das das mit pulvern und 2 Farbig nichts wird. Das schwarz ist ein Schwarz Pearleffekt von Ford. Das soll leicht blau schimmern. Ich bin gespannt und warte noch auf den Rahmen....

Wurde heute auch endlich mal fertig.
Ich finde das passt anz gut. Das bleibt erst mal so


----------



## haural (28. Januar 2009)

Hier sind ja echt nur top Parts zu sehen. Schön das die Finanzkrise die Bastelecke nicht erreicht hat.  Als Hope Fan gefallt mir das rote Set sehr gut. Hatte auch mal daran gedacht meine Laufräder mit roten Hope aufbauen zu lassen. Nun ist er komplett schwarz und wiegt 1757. Hope 2009 Schnellspanner schlagen mit 121 zu buche...und sehen besser aus als die alten. Dennoch 13 kg ist und bleibt eine Herausforderung, v.a. wenn man auf Carbon u kompromisslosen Leichtbau verzichten möchte





Auf die Flatline Lackierung bin ich wirklich gespannt, hoffe mit besserem Foto...find meins ja schon furchtbar.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Januar 2009)

Das Flatline! Supergeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


>



Da bekommt deine Freundin abern hübsches Ding 

@haural
sehr schöner Laufradsatz! und das mit 1757g respekt.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch sein Rad, das seiner Freundin ist pörpel. Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Januar 2009)

nein?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Januar 2009)

doch

das ist für sie


----------



## blaubaer (29. Januar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Die Anzeige auf der Waage hat mir gefallen:*18,07Kg*


 
was für ein traumgewicht 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das schwarz ist ein Schwarz Pearleffekt von Ford. Das soll leicht blau schimmern.


 
ohhh  ....


----------



## neikless (29. Januar 2009)

@ mr freeride du perverses schwein ...beibe nice und das flatline wird wohl ein richtiger hammer ! @ souly das gewicht ist schon sehr beeindruckend hate das racing rälfe drauf ???


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Januar 2009)

Ja...1,9er und xxlight Schläuche


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Januar 2009)

bei mir ist es gestern Abend noch ein wenig später geworden 

mehr Bilder im Flatline Thread


----------



## Nofaith (30. Januar 2009)

Das Bike meiner Süssen ist der Fertigstellung auch wieder einen Schritt näher gekommen.

Nach länger Entscheidungsphase ist es diese Gabel geworden:




Die Sid Race wiegt ungekürzt 1486gr





Jetzt muss sie sich nur mal für 'nen Sattel entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (2. Februar 2009)

so hier mal ein kleines Update mit dem neuen LRS (ZTR Flow, DT Supercomp, Hope Pro2) sowie 2009er Schnellspanner. Aufbau geht etwas langsam, da ich mir bezüglich der weiteren Anbauteile noch nicht ganz schlüssig bin. Auch was die Bremse angeht. Mag meine M4 (das Blaue wird noch ersetzt) eigentlich ganz gerne, aber mich reizt auch: Elixir CR, Louise 10th Ani, Formula 24 weiß.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Februar 2009)

fantastisch!


----------



## neikless (3. Februar 2009)

schönes bike , bleib bei hope !!!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Februar 2009)

winterliche Bastelstunde

vorher:




nachher:




neu kommen noch ran: SAINT Schaltwerk und Thomson X4 Elite Vorbau.
Bilder folgen noch

@bestmove: Danke für die ganzen Antworten War n schönes Stück Arbeit die Feder runter zu bekommen.


----------



## Jendo (3. Februar 2009)

Schaut echt Klasse aus!


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Februar 2009)

Ich finde Titanfedern mit wenigen Windungen so dermaßen geil! Schnell einbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (3. Februar 2009)

Um so viel Gewicht auf einen Streich zu verlieren, müsste ich wohl mittlerweile Teile weglassen. Und dabei auch noch optisch top.


----------



## joseppe (3. Februar 2009)

338gramm auf einen schlag ist ein wort!

welcher hersteller stellt denn so schöne ti-federn her?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Februar 2009)

joseppe schrieb:


> 338gramm auf einen schlag ist ein wort!
> 
> welcher hersteller stellt denn so schöne ti-federn her?



Nuke Proof
Die originale Feder war eine 550er. Dies ist eine 500er.

MfG


----------



## bestmove (3. Februar 2009)

Gerne!  Oh ja, hab mir damals auch einen abgebrochen beim Feder runter machen aber dat hat ja nu alles geklappt


----------



## haural (4. Februar 2009)

Muse gesucht. 

Trotz langen Überlegungen kann ich mich leider immer noch nicht bezüglich der fehlenden Anbauteile (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze) entscheiden. Habe schon seit einer Weile ein Auge auf die neuen Rotwild Parts geworfen: S120 Vorbau u B160 Lowriser Carbon. Vor allem der Lenker hats mir angetan. Vom Design her würden diese Teile sehr gut an mein Canuck passen...nur sind sie halt RW statt RM gelabelt...und verdammt teuer.

Folgende Kombis schweben in meinem Kopf rum:

1. Sattelstütze P6 (Alu) + Hope Vorbau + Syntace Vector DH
2. Sattelstütze Elite + X4 + Rotwild B160
3. Sattelstütze Elite + Rotor SX Vorbau + Rotwild B160
4. Sattelstütze x + Rotwild S120 + x Lenker

aber auch sonstige Komibs daraus. Easton mag ich nur am Rahmen. 

Grundsätzlich versuche ich möglichst gleiche/ähnliche Anbauteile zu verwenden, statt wild zu mixen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich würde Kombi 1) nehmen.
Habe mit Syntace nut beste Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Februar 2009)

so sieht das Ganze eingebaut aus:




MfG


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Februar 2009)

Sieht sehr ordentlich aus ,ich steh einfach auf eine einheitliche,saubere Linie im Fahrwerk


----------



## blaubaer (13. Februar 2009)

da ich das Ellsi immer noch nicht verkauft hab *wasmachichnurfalsch* 
kommt somit ein gewichts ersparniss von gut und gerne 300g zustande.
achja der dämpferausbau am SS ist immer wieder eine bastel"stunde" wert 





Testfahrt folgt morgen ...


----------



## kadettkai (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
hier mal was ich in der Winterzeit Bastelzeit so gemacht hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Februar 2009)

wunderschöner Aufbau!


----------



## blaubaer (15. Februar 2009)

dass ich nicht schon früher auf diese idee mit dem DHX Air 5.0 kam 
das ist ja ein ganz anderes fahren, vorallem bergab, bergauf geht es leider nicht ohne ProPedal  

zu 98% bleibt der dämpfer so in dem Rahmen ...


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Februar 2009)

Das Rad ist sooo gut!


----------



## haural (15. Februar 2009)

kadettkai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal was ich in der Winterzeit Bastelzeit so gemacht hab



gutes Projekt, mit dem gleichen bin auch beschäftigt. 

Hatte gehofft mit meinem dieses WE fertig zu werden. Leider aber haben einige Artikel eine längere Lieferzeit. Habe mich nun entschlossen den Maguras doch ne Chance zu geben, auch wenn die Hope verarbeitungstechnisch um Längen vorraus sind...trotz "Made in Germany". Hatte zumindest gehofft ich kann die Hope Scheiben nutzen. Passt aber leider nicht, da die Nietstellen an der Scheibe am Bremssattel bzw. Adapter schleifen. Hätte auf jeden Fall Gewichtsvorteile gehabt. 





Gewichtsmäßig bin ich aktuell bei 12,86 kg und es fehlt noch die Stütze u Sattel, sowie Griffe. Lenker u Vorbau werden natürlich noch ne Kleinigkeit bringen. Aber mit den 13 wirds trotzdem schwer, bzw. nicht machbar, wenn ich bei den aktuellen Reifen bleibe.

Weitere Fotos im Album.


----------



## Robert (24. Februar 2009)

So endlich ist mein neuer Vertex team RSL Rahmen gekommen.
Morgen gehts ab in Keller zum aufbauen


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

@haural:

Welchen Umwerfer hast du verbaut?
Kommt er nicht gegen die Schwinge?


----------



## haural (24. Februar 2009)

Ist ein XT, 760A. Vermute stark das er die Schwinge berührt, man sieht nämlich Spuren. Ich selbst habe mich noch nicht drauf gesetzt, weil mein Tubeless Set immer noch nicht da ist. Wird aber auch nicht nötig sein, da ich den Umwerfer nicht getauscht habe. 

Daher würde es mich auch interessieren obs ein Modell gibt das nicht berührt/streift.


----------



## Der Toni (24. Februar 2009)

Mein XT Umwerfer ist auch mit der Inbusschraube an die Schwinge gekommen. In der Kombi - großes Blatt und tiefes Einfedern - kommt es zur Kollision.Ich hab jetzt eine Schraube mit flachem Kopf eingeschraubt mal kucken ob´s was bringt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Mein XT Umwerfer ist auch mit der Inbusschraube an die Schwinge gekommen. In der Kombi - großes Blatt und tiefes Einfedern - kommt es zur Kollision.Ich hab jetzt eine Schraube mit flachem Kopf eingeschraubt mal kucken ob´s was bringt.




Du meinst sicher das kleine Blatt?
Lass doch die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und feder mal komplett ein?
bei mir hat die Feile geholfen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (24. Februar 2009)

Nein, ich meine das große Blatt. Dann steht die Schraube am weitesten vor.
Gefeilt hatte ich auch schon. War aber nicht die beste Lösung. Die Inbusschraube, die jetzt dran ist, hat einen ziemlich flachen Kopf. Wenn ich mich richtig errinnere, ist das eine Schraube von einer Flaschenhalterung (Rahmen).


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

Dann hast du keinen Dualswing Umwerfer, oder wie die Dinger heißen.
Versuch doch mal eine Schraube von der Bremsscheibe (. B. Magura).
Die hab ich sogar noch etwas am Rand abgefeilt damit der Kopf nicht nur flach, sondern auch schmal ist.


----------



## Der Toni (24. Februar 2009)

Danke für den Tip. Werde morgen mal fahren. Wenns noch immer kollidiert, probier ich eine Bremsscheibenschraube.


----------



## Bandit_bln (24. Februar 2009)

upsa


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Februar 2009)

Weightwatchers-Stuff fürs Flaty,

*heute bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen den LRS fertig zu speichen u. zu zentrieren*




*morgen mach ich auch noch den 2ten Taco für die LG1 zu ende*




*und das entsprechende Blatt kommt dann auch dran*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Februar 2009)

joa....also.....ja! 

Dann kann ja endlich bald die Saison beginnen

Bei kommen nur noch 2 Aufkleber. Und vielleicht eine Kettenführung zum B-Day. Sonst hat sich die Bastelzeit für diesen Winter erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (26. Februar 2009)

....ich wollt das könnte ich auch sagen,aber da ist noch lange kein Ende in Sicht


----------



## Robert (26. Februar 2009)

so mein Bastelprojekt ist fast fertig:-D

bin zufrieden


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn ich mir persönlich nie mehr ein Hardtail zulegen würde, aber das ist ja mal richtig geil

Gewicht? Ich tippe mal locker auf unter 9 Kg, oder?


----------



## Robert (27. Februar 2009)

danke danke

ja ich bin jetzt von fully auf ht umgestiegen 

Das bike wiegt jetzt 8,55 ohne umwerfer.

werd noch ne leichte stütze und die neuen eclipse schläuche kaufen und dann müsste es unter 8,5 kg sein.


----------



## haural (27. Februar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ....ich wollt das könnte ich auch sagen,aber da ist noch lange kein Ende in Sicht



Tja, bei mir leider auch nicht. Wollte eigentlich schon längst fertig sein, aber irgendwie hab ich kein Glück mit meiner Teilewahl. Habe mich jetzt doch durchgerungen es mal mit Carbon zu probieren. 

Optisch passenden Lenker zur RF SL Stütze bestellt und bereits dreimal !!! den falschen, also das aktuelle Modell geliefert bekommen. "Leider nicht mehr verfügbar". Passt optisch leider gar nicht zur Stütze. Bei dieser sieht man ja leicht die Carbonstruktur. Daher wollte ich den Next XC mit dem roten Next Schriftzug. BJ weiß ich nicht mal genau, 2008 oder 2007? Bei diesem sollte die Struktur ja auch leicht erkennbar sein. Die Flats oder 25,4er gibts noch zu Hauf, den Gesuchten aber wohl nicht mehr. 

Falls also jemand eine Bezugsquelle kennt...

@ Robert: tolles Bike, und vor allem tolles Gewicht.


----------



## blaubaer (27. Februar 2009)

haural schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich schon längst fertig sein, aber irgendwie hab ich kein Glück



ich hätt gerne heute angefangen, hab aber auch kein glück, nächste woche ist mein LocalDealer in den Ferien, dann wirds halt "Woche 11" bis ich starten kann. 
im moment wart ich eh noch auf teile , hab warscheinlich die letzten Deus XC Kurbeln in Rot für mich gebunkert bei CRC


----------



## bestmove (1. März 2009)

Aufgrund der langen Lieferzeiten, hat sich spontan ein andere Gelegenheit gefunden. Was soll ich sagen, ich konnte nicht wiederstehen


----------



## Jako (1. März 2009)

wow ! gratulation ! da bin ich ja mal auf den aufbau gespannt......


----------



## neikless (1. März 2009)

ooohhhhh ! krass das die den entwurf von niko aka mr.freeride geklaut haben ... 
für mich ein bissel "Blasphemie" die canuck lakierung auf dem taiwan flatty aber schön ist es


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. März 2009)

Sieht spitze aus im Canuck-Design. Glückwunsch Rene zu deiner Neuanschaffung. Was kommen denn so für Parts (eher FR-mäßig ala` Soulbrother oder richtig als DH?)

Leider, leider muss ich aber Niklas zustimmen, ist irgendwie nicht mehr das gleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (1. März 2009)

Schon richtig, der Glanz von Einst ist leicht verblasst ... aber scheen is trotzdem  Hatte auch anfangs ein bissi Bedenken wegen dem sehr dominanten Canuckdesign  ist aber Live umweiten schöner! Wird eher FR-mäßig sein aber nicht so leicht wie beim Soulbrother. Fahre ja die Straitline und beim Coil soll es auch bleiben ...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. März 2009)

Geiles Teil. 
Aber nich das "Tart" weggeben!


----------



## haural (1. März 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ooohhhhh ! krass das die den entwurf von niko aka mr.freeride geklaut haben ...
> für mich ein bissel "Blasphemie" die canuck lakierung auf dem taiwan flatty aber schön ist es



Da stimme ich grundsätzlich zu, aber das Design ist ja auch heute noch "Made in Canada"...die Wertschöpfung leider nicht mehr. Auch wenn diese das Produkt ausmacht.

Neben dem Fahrgefühl war dieses Design der einzige Grund mir nochn Rocky aufzubauen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. März 2009)

ein Traum


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2009)

Glückwunsch Rene´ schön ist es auf jeden Fall ...und alles andere,ach drauf geschis... es ist halt nunmal so! 

Ich finds sehr,sehr geil,daß die Designvielfalt bei den Flatys hier zunimmt und es jetzt ein 09er Pro weniger gibt 

Bis zum Saisonbeginn ist es hoffentlich fertig ?!Diesbezüglich schieb ich auch gleich mal noch ein paar Termine in den Treffenthread


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. März 2009)

wow....na wünsche ich viel Spaß.
Und wie bist du ran gekommen? Nur der Rahmen oder das komplett Bike?

Das Ding wäre natürlich noch ein Tick besser gewesen, aber wo bekommt man nur den Rahmen in L und dann auch noch so günstig?


----------



## bestmove (2. März 2009)

@Mr.Freeride
Nur der Rahmen, war ein reiner Zufall/Glücksfall ... wer sagt das der günstig war  Weitere Details gerne mal Live, vlt. klappts ja in Ogau 
P.S. Ähnelt ja deinem PS Design Vorschlag, hast du mit der Lackierung offiziell was zu tun?

@Axel
Dafür musste mein anderes Winterprojekt herhalten, Opfer müssen gebracht werden  ich denke du weißt was ich meine 



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Geiles Teil.
> Aber nich das "Tart" weggeben!


Auf keinen Fall, hab sogar schon Pläne für ein Update, allerdings erst im nächsten Winter ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> aber wo bekommt man nur den Rahmen in L und dann auch noch so günstig?



der günstige Preis war auf mein Rahmen bezogen.

Nein offiziell nichts.


----------



## All-Mountain (2. März 2009)

Habe gerade ein Päckchen aus England bekommen

Musste die neuen Teilchen natürlich gleich dranschrauben.

Da gab es z. B. eine neue Sattelstütze für mein Slayer, damit ich meine Sitzposition etwas nach vorne bekomme:




Eigentlich aus "kosmetischen Gründen" hatte ich mir noch einen ATLAS-Lenker...



...und einen ATLAS-Vorbau mitbestellt:



Mir ist beim dranbauen fast der Sabber auf den Rahmen getropft

Was mir dann erst aufgefallen ist, als ich meinen alten, abgebauten DEUS-Vorbau genauer angeschaut habe...



...hat mich dann doch etwas geschockt
Es ist das wonach es ausieht: zwischen den beiden unteren Klemmschauben zieht sich ein kapitaler Riß durch. Der Vorbau müßte so um die 5 Jahre alt sein.

Ich kann Euch nur raten Euch Eure Komponenten öfters mal genauer anzuschauen. Ich werde es künftig tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (3. März 2009)

Heftig der Deus  der Albtraum eines jeden Bikers. Hoffen wir mal das die AM Gruppe langlebiger ist ... ein Glück tausche ich meine Teile so ziemlich alle 2-3 Jahre aus


----------



## numinisflo (3. März 2009)

Unfassbar, man mag sich gar nicht vorstellen, was da so alles passieren kann. Zum Glück hast du ihn sowieso ausgetauscht.
Allerdings finde ich den Atlas AM Vorbau mal richtig hässlich, im Gegensatz zum Rest deiner Bestellung.


----------



## blaubaer (3. März 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich den Atlas AM Vorbau mal richtig hässlich, im Gegensatz zum Rest deiner Bestellung.


 
dass ist glaub geschmacksache, mir gefällt er, hatte ihn auch mal 

aber wiso nicht komplett Deus XC; lenker/vorbau ? wenn die Sattelstütze und ?kurbeln schon Deus? sind ...


----------



## All-Mountain (3. März 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Unfassbar, man mag sich gar nicht vorstellen, was da so alles passieren kann. Zum Glück hast du ihn sowieso ausgetauscht.
> Allerdings finde ich den Atlas AM Vorbau mal richtig hässlich, im Gegensatz zum Rest deiner Bestellung.



Das mag ich mir tatsächlich nicht vorstellen...

Und ich hatte noch überlegt den DEUS stattdessen zu nehmen. Allerdings nicht aus optischen sondern aus Gewichtsgründen. 
Bin dann doch froh mich für den ATLAS entschieden zu haben denn mit meinem Slayer bin ich fast jedes WE in den Alpen zum Teil auf den derbsten Trails unterwegs. Das geht offensichtlich schon auf's Material.

Ich finde den ATLAS-Vorbau schon schick. Hat irgenwie einen ganz eigenen Charakter.


----------



## All-Mountain (3. März 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> dass ist glaub geschmacksache, mir gefällt er, hatte ihn auch mal
> 
> aber wiso nicht komplett Deus XC; lenker/vorbau ? wenn die Sattelstütze und ?kurbeln schon Deus? sind ...



Wenn dann andersrum: alles ATLAS (meine Kurbel ist auch ne ATLAS). Aber die ATLAS-Sattelstütze gibt es ja nicht in 400er Länge, deshalb die  DEUS-Stütze..

Alles in DEUS fahr ich auf meinem Element.


----------



## numinisflo (3. März 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> dass ist glaub geschmacksache, mir gefällt er, hatte ihn auch mal



Da hast du Recht, nichtsdestotrotz muss man natürlich seine Meinung äussern.

Dann sind wir alle mal froh das der Tom gerade noch rechtzeitig seinen Vorbau getauscht hat. Ist das eher ein Haarriss oder ein Bruch des Materials?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (3. März 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, nichtsdestotrotz muss man natürlich seine Meinung äussern.
> 
> Dann sind wir alle mal froh das der Tom gerade noch rechtzeitig seinen Vorbau getauscht hat. Ist das eher ein Haarriss oder ein Bruch des Materials?



Es ist ein Riss, der aber komplett zwischen den zwei Schraub-Löchern durchgeht. D. h. der Vorbau wurde unten nur noch von dem Material außen links und rechts neben den Schrauben gehalten.


----------



## subdiver (3. März 2009)

Hoffentlich ist das ein Einzelfall 
Ist dieser Bruch des Deus-Vorbau nicht über die Garantie abzuwickeln ?

Hat es schon öfter Probleme mit Deus XC (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze) gegeben ?

Persönlich habe ich zu Syntace mehr Vertrauen als zu RF,
obwohl ich auch mit RF Deus XC unterwegs bin


----------



## numinisflo (3. März 2009)

Es wird vermutlich schwer sein bei einem fünf Jahre alten Bauteil den Schaden über die Garantie abzuwickeln.


----------



## subdiver (3. März 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Es wird vermutlich schwer sein bei einem fünf Jahre alten Bauteil den Schaden über die Garantie abzuwickeln.



Ich dachte, dass RF eine 5jährige Garantie bietet ?
Syntace bietet 10 Jahre


----------



## kadettkai (3. März 2009)

Der Riss könnte aber auch von zu starkem oder ungleichmäsigen anziehen herführen.
Könnte!
Aber wenn du öfter in den Alpen unterwegs bist natürlich auch davon, dann würde ich aber jedenm der so nen Vorbau hat raten ihn zu checken


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das ein Einzelfall
> Ist dieser Bruch des Deus-Vorbau nicht über die Garantie abzuwickeln ?
> 
> Hat es schon öfter Probleme mit Deus XC (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze) gegeben ?
> ...



Bei mir hat sich der Kopf meiner Deus XC Sattelstütze gelöst.
Der Kram ist einfach nur verklebt.
Wurde zwar ersetzt, hat aber einen bitteren Nachgeschmack hinterlassen!
Es gibt keine Vorankündigung, macht "Peng" und Hintern geht Richtung Hinterrad.


----------



## All-Mountain (3. März 2009)

kadettkai schrieb:


> Der Riss könnte aber auch von zu starkem oder ungleichmäsigen anziehen herführen.
> Könnte!
> Aber wenn du öfter in den Alpen unterwegs bist natürlich auch davon, dann würde ich aber jedenm der so nen Vorbau hat raten ihn zu checken



Das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ich werde zur Sicherheit, den neuen Vorbau auf das richtige Anzugsdrehmoment prüfen lassen.

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass dieser DEUS der Vorbau war, den ich bisher am längsten und am heftigsten genutzt habe (5 Jahre intensives Alpentouren).

Ich möchte das auch gar nicht auf Race Face oder ein bestimmtes Modell zurückführen. Der neue ATLAS-Vorbau wiegt tatsächlich 10 g weniger als der alte DEUS!! War also eigentlich kein Leichtbau-Teil wie der neue.

Ich vermute, dass nach fünf Jahren intensiver Beanspruchung Alluminium als Material einfach ermüdet. Also alle paar Jahre tauschen kann nicht schaden. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## ribisl (3. März 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich der Kopf meiner Deus XC Sattelstütze gelöst.
> Der Kram ist einfach nur verklebt.
> Wurde zwar ersetzt, hat aber einen bitteren Nachgeschmack hinterlassen!
> Es gibt keine Vorankündigung, macht "Peng" und Hintern geht Richtung Hinterrad.



Ging mir genau so mit der Deus XC, schon 2 mal (auch bei der Ersetzten)!!!
Auch bei einer Evolve XC Kurbel hats letzte Woche einfach das Gewinde für die Pedale rausgrissen. Setzte zu einen Wheelie an und schwups ging mein Fuss ins Leere, da sich das Pedal mit den Rest der Gewindespähne aus dem Kurbelarm verabschiedet hat.
Von der Race Face Bekleidung und den Innenlager will ich jetzt erst garnicht schreiben, einfach nur übelst.....
RaceFace ist für mich nur gelungener Style, ansonsten halt ich nix mehr davon.


----------



## subdiver (3. März 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass nach fünf Jahren intensiver Beanspruchung Alluminium als Material einfach ermüdet. Also alle paar Jahre tauschen kann nicht schaden. Sicher ist sicher.



Demnach müsste das ganze (Alu)Bike nach dieser Zeit ausgetauscht werden.
Wäre aber relativ kostspielig 

Bei mir ist noch nie ein Vorbau, Lenker oder Sattelstütze trotz intensiver Alpentouren in den letzten 18 Jahren, 
gebrochen bzw. gerisssen (auf Holz klopf).

Mit Alurahmen habe ich bislang noch keine Langzeiterfahrung gemacht,
weil ich bislang nur Stahl-, Carbon- und Titanrahmen gefahren bin,
die alle noch ok sind.


----------



## All-Mountain (3. März 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Demnach müsste das ganze (Alu)Bike nach dieser Zeit ausgetauscht werden.
> Wäre aber relativ kostspielig



Mit den alle paar Jahre tauschen hatte ich aber natürlich die Komponenten Vorbau/Lenker eventuell Sattelstütze gemeint. Die Belastung eben genau an dieser Stelle unten am Vorbau ist duch die zahllosen Lenker-Lastwechsel um ein vielfaches höher als beim restlichen Bike.

Generell stimmt es aber, dass das normale Alu-Rahmenmaterial auch einer gewissen Ermüdung unterliegt. Wenn der Rahmen gut konstruiert ist dauert es aber länger als der normale Lebenszyklus eines MTB bis irgendwas bricht. Gottseidank, sonst würde es echt ins Geld gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (5. März 2009)

letztes *kleine* packet eingetroffen heute 
 mit den RF Deus Kurbeln, welche hervorragend zum CK innenlager passt, den ich ja schon vorher bekomment hatte  





und noch ein paar kleinigkeiten, für Bremsen und Hinterrad 





in einer woche bin ich fleissig am teile verbauen


----------



## haural (5. März 2009)

Auf diese Schnellspanner hatte ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen. Wär mal ne alternative zu den Hope. Muss sagen das Rot der Teile passt gut zusammen, zumindest auf den Fotos. Da hast echt Glück, oft sind die Eloxaltöne ziemlich unterschiedlich.


----------



## blaubaer (5. März 2009)

es passt alles richtig gut zusammen 
hatte am anfang etwas bedenken die verbindung RF Deus & ChrisKing innenlager, diejenigen Fotos welche ich von den Deus XC sah waren alle unterschiedlich farbig


----------



## Jendo (6. März 2009)

Red Alert! Die Teile schauen unverschämt gut aus. Viel Spaß beim basteln.
Jendo


----------



## haural (9. März 2009)

Darf mich nach langer Wartezeit nun auch endlich wieder zurückmelden. Heute ist endlich der Lenker eingetroffen, sogar der den ich bestellt habe. Wobei ich auf eine deutlichere Ausprägung der Carbonstruktur gewartet habe. Zumindest ist diese auf dem Produktfoto gut ersichtlich. Sollte vom Design möglichst ähnlich der Stütze sein.

...allerdings hab ich bei genauer Begutachtung folgendes gesehen:





oder





im Album noch zwei mehr. Und dies zieht sich im Prinzip mehr oder weniger über den gesamten Lenker. Es ist aber alles Glatt und sieht wie eine Folie aus. Die aber sehr gut sitzen muss, falls es eine ist. Wollte nicht mit schärferen Geständen probieren.

Was meint ihr dazu? Hat einer von euch den Lenker mal neu gekauft, u/o was Ähnliches gesehen?


----------



## Jako (9. März 2009)

....da lob ich mir doch was ich beim deutschen händler vorher in den händen habe und mir anschaue bevor ich es kaufe.... da haben die engländer wohl billige zweite wahl günstig eingekauft..... (nur eine vermutung....)


----------



## haural (9. März 2009)

deine Vermutung könnt natürlich schon zutreffend sein. Aber erwarten die, dass man es ohne Vorbehalte behält? Es gibt ja noch das Rückgaberecht. 

Das Problem mit den hiesigen Händlern, bzw. Bikeshops ums Eck: Sie haben ihn nicht mehr. 

Also meine (zugegebenermaßen kurze) Erfahrung mit Carbon fällt bisher negativ aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2009)

was hat der lenker gekostet?


----------



## haural (10. März 2009)

Mit 60,- war er natürlich nicht besonders teuer. Dennoch erwarte ich einwandfreie Ware.

Werde CRC mal kontaktieren u schauen was die sagen. Sollte wohl lieber beim guten alten Alu bleiben. Aber leider ist die Rückgabefrist für meine Stütze schon vorbei. Werd trotzdem mal n Umtausch probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. März 2009)

für das geld hängen die dinger auch bei uns in einem laden


----------



## haural (10. März 2009)

Wenn es sich um den 2007er, oder auch 2006er, Rizer mit 31,8er Klemmung handelt, hätte ich schon Interesse. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher obs 2006 auch schon n Rizer gab. Der jetzige Lenker ist das 07er.

Falls du weißt ob der Laden auch versendet, oder weitere Details kennst, würd ich mich über kurze PN freuen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. März 2009)

ist der fahrrad- franz in mülheim- kärlich bei koblenz.
versand haben die wohl nicht


----------



## haural (11. März 2009)

Habe CRC gestern mal zwei Fotos geschickt. Lt. Aussage ist dies wohl normal, auch sieht der komplette Lagerbestand dieser Lenker so aus. Kann ihn aber natürlich zurück geben. Habe nun auch mal BA kontaktiert und um Einschätzung gebeten.

Wie kann es sein, dass solche Lenker die Qualitätskontrolle passieren?  Wenn es nur die "Nahtstelle" die auf der Unterseite des Lenkers von ganz links nach ganz rechts läuft wäre, könnte man noch mit "durch den Herstellungsprozess bedingt" argumentieren. Aber ein zwei Stellen sehen für mich einfach nach Fehler oder Schaden aus.


----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2009)

jetzt gehts los, jetzt gehts los, jetzt gehts los, jetzt gehts los, ...

09.30uhr klingelte das telefon, gerade richtig zum feierabend 
12.28uhr war ich bereits am ausschlachten





13.20uhr war er schon nackig 





15.00uhr lenkzentrale fast fertig 





16.00uhr Schicht im Schacht, fertig für heute, fast auf jedenfall
mit bilder aber sicher für heute 





rest folgt morgen ... 
es fehtl mir im moment 
-nur noch die richtige bereifung, ev. wird der neue Maxxis ADvantage 2.25" montiert, je nach gewicht 
-der Nabenadapter von Easton für die 15QR Achse, sollte morgen eintreffen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2009)

ein Traum...ich bin auf das Endstatium gespannt 

ich könnte das nicht, ein Bike habfertig da hängen zu lassen. Siehe Flatline. Soulbrother weiß was ich meine hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (12. März 2009)

Wenn alle Teile, die man verbauen will vorhanden sind, kann man schon auf einen Schlag fertig werden. Aber manchmal bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als zu warten...und zu warten...und zu warten.

Hast du den Rahmen mal nackt mit/ohne Dämpfer gewogen? Gehört zwar nicht zu meinen Rockylieblingsrahmen, aber wäre trotzdem interessant.

Viel Spass auf jeden Fall beim noch verbleibenden Aufbau. Hoffe bin auch bald wieder fahrbereit.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2009)

ja ok stimmt. Wenn Teile fehlen ist schlecht.

Ich meine natürlich wenn alle Teile da sind


----------



## Soulbrother (12. März 2009)

Gut Ding will Weile haben!


----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ein Traum...ich bin auf das Endstatium gespannt
> 
> ich könnte das nicht, ein Bike habfertig da hängen zu lassen. Siehe Flatline. Soulbrother weiß was ich meine hehe.


 
i`wann überkommt einem die müdikeit und der hunger 



haural schrieb:


> Hast du den Rahmen mal nackt mit/ohne Dämpfer gewogen? Gehört zwar nicht zu meinen Rockylieblingsrahmen, aber wäre trotzdem interessant.
> 
> Viel Spass auf jeden Fall beim noch verbleibenden Aufbau. Hoffe bin auch bald wieder fahrbereit.


 
Danke, nur Rahmen ohne Dämpfer, Grösse 19.5" = 2901g


----------



## subdiver (13. März 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Danke, nur Rahmen ohne Dämpfer, Grösse 19.5" = 2901g



Und mir wollten die BA-Leute weismachen, dass der Altitude-Rahmen
ein ähnliches Gewicht, wie der Element-Rahmen hätte


----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2009)

überall höre ich dieses, nur wieviel wiegt ein Element rahmen denn ?? kann mir das mal jemand schreiben 

im übrigen, mit den 12.5kg bin ich überaus zufrieden  

bin schon seit 4-6 jahren kein so leichtes bike mehr gefahren. wenn ich bedenke dass ich letzter zeit mit dem SS touren von bis zu 60-70km und 1500-2000hm gefahren bin bei 16kg+, ist neu mit dem Altitude dann ja der reinste kindergeburtstag


----------



## subdiver (13. März 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> überall höre ich dieses, nur wieviel wiegt ein Element rahmen denn ?? kann mir das mal jemand schreiben



2007er Element-Alurahmen 19 Zoll = 2.385 gr. ohne Dämpfer


----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2009)

nur eben sind Altitude und Element ganz andere einsatzgebiete 

heute gings weiter ... 
das mit dem Naben adapter für die Easton Havoc klappte herrvorragend 





die Kurbeln passen auch super ins Bild eh Bike 





und fertig wars, vom Kompletten gehts anderswo weiter ...


----------



## Sw!tch (13. März 2009)

Tolles Bike


----------



## Soulbrother (20. März 2009)

Es ist echt schlimm mit dieser Bastelsucht,aber ich kanns einfach nicht sein lassen 



 





 





 







Es ist ja irgendwie auch sinnvoller,daß die ganzen Teile nicht planlos auf sämtliche Kisten verteilt sind und ich später nicht mehr weiß was eigentlich wo ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (20. März 2009)

RICHTIG SO  ich behalte mein Switch  ja auch neben dem flatline.....


----------



## All-Mountain (20. März 2009)

Yep, Rocky's verkaufen - geht irgendwie gar nicht


----------



## bestmove (20. März 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> RICHTIG SO  ich behalte mein Switch  ja auch neben dem flatline.....


Sind ja auch zwei ganz verschiedene Paar Schuhe 

Axel, du bist ja nen Junkie


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. März 2009)

Im aufgebauten Zustand sieht es einfach besser aus!

MfG

PS: Danke für Deine schnelle PN.


----------



## numinisflo (20. März 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Yep, Rocky's verkaufen - geht irgendwie gar nicht



Doch geht, ich habs auch hinbekommen.



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Es ist echt schlimm mit dieser Bastelsucht,aber ich kanns einfach nicht sein lassen
> ...
> Es ist ja irgendwie auch sinnvoller,daß die ganzen Teile nicht planlos auf sämtliche Kisten verteilt sind und ich später nicht mehr weiß was eigentlich wo ist



Axel, es macht einfach Spaß dir beim basteln zuzuschauen.


----------



## All-Mountain (20. März 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Doch geht, ich habs auch hinbekommen.


Schick mir mal die Adresse Deines Therapeuten. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch irgendwann


----------



## Condor (20. März 2009)

Sehr schöner Aufbau, nur das beste. Aber Schöfferhofer Grapefruit geht gar nicht... da ist ja Oettinger mit seinem gesalzenen Bier noch besser.


----------



## numinisflo (20. März 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Schick mir mal die Adresse Deines Therapeuten. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch irgendwann




Bin bald mal wieder in München, dann kann ich dir ja mal therapeutische Hilfe leisten.

Aber wenn tatsächlich das Flatline WC so wird wie aus momentan aussieht werde ich bestimmt wieder rückfällig.


----------



## haural (20. März 2009)

Nun bin ich auch endlich fertig geworden. Nach meinen zurück liegenden Erfahrungen, habe ich mich nun doch gegen RF Cockpit u Stütze, und für Thomson/Sunline entschieden. Leider habe ich das Gewichtsziel etwas mehr verfehlt als gedacht, wiegt jetzt 13,6 kg, und Pedale wollte ich auch noch wechseln. Leider konnte ich es nur kurz ganz kurz ausfahren, weil ich den blöden Steuersatz nicht spielfrei bekomme. Hätte ihn doch austauschen sollen.









Bilder in angemessener Umgebung folgen sobald ich das mim Steuersatz hinbekommen habe, und ich endlich richig Probefahren kann. Vor allem auf die Performance der Gabel bin ich gespannt.

@Soulbrother: Die Bastelsucht kann ich sehr gut verstehen...macht ja auch sehr viel Spass. Zum Glück hab ich auch nochn paar Alternatteile falls es mich wieder packt.

Und so schlimm schmeckt das Grapefruitzeugs au net. Ist der einzig genießbare Biermix nebst Radler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (20. März 2009)

^^ Den gleichen SDG hatte ich auch schon fürs Switch ins Auge gefasst 



Jako schrieb:


> RICHTIG SO  ich behalte mein Switch  ja auch neben dem flatline.....



Ob ich es letztendlich auch behalte wird sich noch zeigen.



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Yep, Rocky's verkaufen - geht irgendwie gar nicht



Geht schon...solange Andere nachrücken.



bestmove schrieb:


> Axel, du bist ja nen Junkie



Jaaa,ich weiß 



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Im aufgebauten Zustand sieht es einfach besser aus!
> 
> MfG
> 
> PS: Danke für Deine schnelle PN.


  dafür sind wir hier doch die RM community



numinisflo schrieb:


> Axel, es macht einfach Spaß dir beim basteln zuzuschauen.


Schön,hab in nächster Zeit noch so einiges am Ständer hängen,mein Auftragsbuch ist voll



Condor schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Aufbau, nur das beste. Aber Schöfferhofer Grapefruit geht gar nicht... da ist ja Oettinger mit seinem gesalzenen Bier noch besser.



Bisher wars immer Schöffer,aber nach dem gestrigen Abend wird es, bzgl. Grapefruit,künftig beim Oettinger bleiben


----------



## DrecksBecks (20. März 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Es ist echt schlimm mit dieser Bastelsucht,aber ich kanns einfach nicht sein lassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man solch ein Bike fährt sollte man am Spritt nicht sparen!


----------



## eb-network (20. März 2009)

RISCHTISCH...bin schon ein wenig neidisch...zur beruhigung schau ich mir mein neues rm9 an was heute kam...  echt gute zusammenstellung


----------



## Soulbrother (27. März 2009)

​

...schönes Wochenende Jungs!


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Mai 2009)

Aktuelles Projekt,zur Abwechslung jetzt mal ein SWITCH in ursprünglicher Version 











​


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Mai 2009)

ooooooh ja! geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Mai 2009)

hehe woher kenne ich nur diesen Rahmen? 

Es werden mich wohl viele für bescheuert halten, aber ich finde diese Gabel ist die schönste die Marzocchi je gebaut hat. Und sie funktionierte bombastisch. Ich trauer ihr immernoch nach


----------



## joseppe (2. Mai 2009)

ich ärger mich heute auch immer noch n wolf dass ich sie vor 3 jahren verkauft habe.


----------



## Hedonist (2. Mai 2009)

@soulbrother..du machst einen echt fertig. hoffe dir ist das klar..


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2009)

Bei mir tut sich was! Der Rücken fühlt sich besser an, das Wetter ist klasse, ich will wieder auf´s Bike. Dafür muss es aber erstmal komplett sein. Hier die erste Lieferung von gestern:

Reset Racing 118 LP Steuersatz



Reset macht ziemlich gute Sachen, auch Innenlager mit unsichtbarer Werkzeugaufnahme. Da braucht es kein Chris King mehr, egal ob beim Steuersatz oder beim Innenlager.

Marzocchi 55 ATA Micro




Neue Bremsen waren auch mal fällig, Avid Elixir R (185mm)




Für den Schaltkomfort und die nötige Präzision




Und natürlich auch ein neuer Antrieb, leichter als die ATLAS und stabil genug


----------



## Jendo (3. Mai 2009)

Die neuen Stylos schauen wirklich gut aus!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hehe woher kenne ich nur diesen Rahmen?
> 
> Es werden mich wohl viele für bescheuert halten, aber ich finde diese Gabel ist die schönste die Marzocchi je gebaut hat. Und sie funktionierte bombastisch. Ich trauer ihr immernoch nach



word 



Hedonist schrieb:


> @soulbrother..du machst einen echt fertig. hoffe dir ist das klar..



 !


Wo kommen die ganzen Brocken da weiter oben eigentlich dran...zur Zeit stürzen sich ja alle auf die SXC´s ?!


----------



## Robert (6. Mai 2009)

hier meine gepimpten carbon hörnchen

wiegen mit aluschrauben 58g


----------



## MrFaker (6. Mai 2009)

da sind ja n paar salzstangen schwerer 

lg chris


----------



## maple leaf (6. Mai 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> wiegen mit aluschrauben 58g



Warum keine Titanschraube?


----------



## Hedonist (6. Mai 2009)

..titan ist viel zu schwer. mit paar kunststoffdübeln könnteste noch was rausholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (6. Mai 2009)

... jo bas alu ist leichter als titan !
du könntest fast 60g einsparen wenn du die dinger einfach weglässt


----------



## MrFaker (6. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... jo bas alu ist leichter als titan !
> du könntest fast 60g einsparen wenn du die dinger einfach weglässt



einfach, aber der war echt gut 

lg chris


----------



## maple leaf (6. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... jo bas alu ist leichter als titan !



Ja Meister! 

Wann bestellst Du das Titanschraubenset? Ich nehm gerne auf was für das kleine slayerlein...


----------



## Robert (6. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Warum keine Titanschraube?



ganz einfach. hatte keine titan da und ausserdem sieht ne rote alu besser aus und ist noch billiger und leichter.

wenn man bedenkt das die dinger eh nur 30 beim karstadt sport gekostet haben sind eigentlich noname teile


----------



## el Lingo (7. Mai 2009)

Heute ist der Rahmen angekommen, ist gleich weiter zum Einpressen des Steuersatzes gegangen, heute Abend sehe ich mehr...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Mai 2009)

wie was? ich habe gar nischt mitbekommen!
Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt was es geworden ist


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Mai 2009)




----------



## el Lingo (8. Mai 2009)

So, meins ist heute auch zum ersten Mal ein Meter gefahren. Zwar noch nicht schaltbar, aber auch so schon herrlich. Das erste Mal seit über einem halben Jahr wieder auf dem Rad gesessen. Da rollt man auch gerne mal nur kurz durch die Stadt...


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Juni 2009)

...fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (21. Juni 2009)

hihi den bashguard haette ich auch noch gehabt 

lg chris


----------



## blaubaer (8. Juli 2009)

Bastelzeit - Ja / Winterzeit - Jein (fast schon winterliche temperaturen draussen  )

was neues für Altitude, da meine Avid Carbon so langsam den biss verloren haben, und etwas mehr power nie genug sein kann, landete ich bei der Stroker ACE  





inzwischen ist sie so einigermassen grob montiert, obwohl ich fast verzweifelte und dies nach der suche nach dem Druckpunkt  
bis jetzt hab ich erst einen Nachteil der Bremse gefunden, irgendwie krig ich es nicht gebacken die dinger mit Goodridge auszustatten, damit ist überhaupt kein Druckpunkt vorhanden, k.a. woran dies liegt, überstzungsverhaltniss hebel - leitungen - kolben  
an sonsten sehr edle verarbeitung und Hayes giftiger Druckpunkt, den ich erst hatte als ich das Bike auf den kopf stellte und die bremse antippte


----------



## haural (8. Juli 2009)

Ich kenn die Hayes zwar nicht, aber ich hätte ne Hope empfohlen. Genug Biss, tolle Optik, u einfache Wartung.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Juli 2009)

@ blaubaer
sehr schöön!
Bitte, bitte ein Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## blaubaer (9. Juli 2009)

haural schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Hayes zwar nicht, aber ich hätte ne Hope empfohlen. Genug Biss, tolle Optik, u einfache Wartung.



Hope und Shimano sind 2 marken welche bei mir nicht an bike kommen 
Hope hat den Hebel überhaupt nicht durchdacht, in meiner meinung ist der einfach zu lang für ein normalen lenker, sicherlich längerer hebel mehr kraft, aber i`wie geht dies auch anders 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ blaubaer
> sehr schöön!
> Bitte, bitte ein Erfahrungsbericht



wird kommen 

wiso eigentlich Hayes; naja bevor ich zu Avid wechselte fuhr ich fast 6jahre Hayes und hatte nie probleme. zwar merkte ich einen grossen unterschied als ich dann die Avid Juicy Carbon zulegte, denn da war die premspower einiges stärker, aber inzwischen fehlt mir auch diese etwas, da ich letztens wieder mal die Avid Code fuhr.(welche aber einfach zu schwer und zu klobig für ein Altitude wäre)
Nach diversem suchen und durchstöbern diverser bremsen, Avid Ultimate, Elixir CR und Shimano des forums bin ich halt bei der Stroker ACE gelandet. denn viel auswahl an bremsen gibt es gar nicht  wenn man sich mal damit beschäftigt.
Zwar gibt es von der Stroker ACE nur sehr wenig zu lesen, aber ich hoff auf meine lange erfahrung mit Hayes und es ist ja eine 4kolbenbrems mit neuem design und und anderem Hebelverhältniss, als die alte Mag und Nine...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juli 2009)

genau so siehts aus!
Fahre auch seit 10 Jahren fast ohne Probleme die Hayes. Und da sie endlich eine 4 Kolben rausbringen interessieren die mich doch stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (9. Juli 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Bastelzeit - Ja / Winterzeit - Jein (fast schon winterliche temperaturen draussen  )


 
Gefühlt geht's ja stark auf den Winter zu, deshalb musste ich schon mal den Rohdiamanten für den Winter besorgen!








Vertex Team 05


----------



## Xexano (10. Juli 2009)

Hey blaubaer, 

warum nicht dann eine Magura Louise (oder Marta)? 

Viele haben halt mit ihren Hayes nicht gerade die besten Erfahrungen gemacht...  

Ciao


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juli 2009)

So geil der Vertex Rahmen. Da träum ich momentan auch davon...


----------



## blaubaer (10. Juli 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Hey blaubaer,
> 
> warum nicht dann eine Magura Louise (oder Marta)?
> 
> ...



bei mir ist es gerade umgekehrt, mit Magura (genauso auch Formula) nicht die besten erfahrungen, dafür hatte ich mit Hayes nie probleme ...


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juli 2009)

Meine (und die in meinem Bekanntenkreis) Hayes habe auch über viele Jahre super gearbeitet, Ausfälle gab es da nicht.


----------



## maple leaf (10. Juli 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Meine (und die in meinem Bekanntenkreis) Hayes habe auch über viele Jahre super gearbeitet, Ausfälle gab es da nicht.



Ausfälle hatte ich auch keine, aber Hand bzw. Fingerkrämpfe waren auf längeren Ritten leider ein ständiger begleiter!

Gut zu dosieren waren meine (HFX9) leider auch nie wirklich...

Mein momentaner Bremsenfavorit sind ganz klar die Avid`s!


----------



## blaubaer (10. Juli 2009)

ich kann nur so viel sagen, die neuen Stroker serien sind besser handhabbar was ich von anderen fahrern gesagt bekam.

und das erste Rollout hat schon überzeugt, auch wenn die bremse noch nicht mal eingefahren ist, ist schon einiges mehr an Biss da als bei der Avid vorhanden.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Juli 2009)

*Neues am Flaty*


----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2009)

:kotz:





maple leaf schrieb:


> Mein momentaner Bremsenfavorit sind ganz klar die Avid`s!



HOPE - sonst nix !


----------



## Dome_2001 (15. Juli 2009)

Muss auch sagen das ich von meinen AVID Codes auch mehr erhofft hatte. Die Dosierbarkeit ist echt nicht sonderlich gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (22. Juli 2009)

Mal was anderes.
Ich Verkauf meine Formula The One Greg Minnaar.
Bei Interesse PN dann gibt es infos zu Preis etc.
Ein paar Bilder sind bei mir auch schon hinterlegt.

Greetz


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. August 2009)

ja es passiert mal wieder was!

Auch wenn ich gleich wieder angemobt werde.........es ist wieder eine Hayes geworden 
mal sehen wie sie ist!

Und endlich eine neue Ketteführung. Die schwere Diabolus musste weichen.


----------



## neikless (26. August 2009)

fehlt dir nur noch der passende LKW , Führerschein hast du ja


----------



## Soulbrother (26. August 2009)

Mittlerweile wissen wir ja woher dein Hang zu LKW parts kommt 
Optisch aber perfekt


----------



## Standrohr (26. August 2009)

hättest lieber die aktuelle saint kaufen sollen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. August 2009)

Standrohr schrieb:


> hättest lieber die aktuelle saint kaufen sollen



bist du die ACE schon gefahren? Erste Efahrungen dauern wohl noch. Es sei denn mein Rücken ist am Wochenende wieder richtig ok.


----------



## neikless (27. August 2009)

fahr ein mal eine HOPE ... du wirst nie wieder was anders wollen !
hätte sogar noch eine V2 da gehabt !?


----------



## Condor (27. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> fahr ein mal eine HOPE ... du wirst nie wieder was anders wollen !
> hätte sogar noch eine V2 da gehabt !?


stimmt nicht!


----------



## blaubaer (27. August 2009)

Standrohr schrieb:


> hättest lieber die aktuelle saint kaufen sollen



meine Stroker ACE hat richtig biss und vom gewicht her ist sie leichter als die alte Juicy Carbon  , standfest ist sie auch, der verschleiss an bremsbelägen ist nicht soo gross wie z.b. einer Avid Code. 
ich würd sie wieder kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. August 2009)

Verschleiss kannste nie messen. Und außerdem kommt das nicht auf die Bremse drauf an sondern aus welchem Material die Beläge sind und wie oft man bremst.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. August 2009)

Blaubaer wird wohl durchaus in der Lage sein einen Vergleich zwischen seinen bisherigen Bremsen zu ziehen...meinst du nicht auch?! 



neikless schrieb:


> fahr ein mal eine HOPE ... du wirst nie wieder was anders wollen !



Bestimmt war sogar seine Probefahrt auf deinem Flaty in Winterberg letzten Herbst dafür ausschlaggebend das er doch etwas anderes will


----------



## neikless (27. August 2009)

tja , da bist du aber mit deine allwissenden besserwisser art voll auf dem holzweg !

ich hoffe dein knie ist bald wieder ok , damit der heilungsprozess
deiner seele sowie im kopf beginnen kann ...

dem niko hat die hope V2 sehr gut gefallen (laut eigener aussage)
ist halt so ein gewohnheitsding unter ice-road-truckern


----------



## Soulbrother (27. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> )
> ...ist halt so ein gewohnheitsding unter ice-road-truckern



Das seh ich allerdings auch so


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. August 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Blaubaer wird wohl durchaus in der Lage sein einen Vergleich zwischen seinen bisherigen Bremsen zu ziehen...meinst du nicht auch?!



durchaus ja! Sag ja nichts gegen seine Erfahrung... trozdem kann man die Aussage nicht so stehen lassen


----------



## blaubaer (27. August 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Verschleiss kannste nie messen. Und außerdem kommt das nicht auf die Bremse drauf an sondern aus welchem Material die Beläge sind und wie oft man bremst.



doch kann mann 

fuhr z.b. bei der Code (Slayer SS (kein BikePark einsatz bis heute)) Beläge von Swissstop wie auch auf der Juicy Carbon (Moment + Altitude) , da die beläge von Swissstop alle aus dem gleichen material sind, waren meist die bei der Code schneller abgenutzt als bei der Juicy Carbon.

zwar gibt es, leider, noch keine beläge von Swissstop für die Ace. mit den Organischen, oder wie Hayes sie nennt ; Semi Metallic, kommen sie auch fast an die bremspower und vorteile der eines Swisstop`s belages. 

vorallem sind sie in sachen preis, je nach lieferant, unschlagbar, hab mich gleich mal mit 8paar belägen eingedeckt zum preis von 4paaren von Swissstop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. August 2009)

kannste mir auchn Grund nennen wieso das so is?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> dem niko hat die hope V2 sehr gut gefallen (laut eigener aussage)
> ist halt so ein gewohnheitsding unter ice-road-truckern



genau so sieht das aus. Ich fand sie echt klasse.

Aber die Gewohnheit hat dann doch gesiegt


----------



## Standrohr (27. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> bist du die ACE schon gefahren? Erste Efahrungen dauern wohl noch. Es sei denn mein Rücken ist am Wochenende wieder richtig ok.



ne leider konnte ich sie noch nirgends testen
meine auch nicht das sie schlecht ist, kann ja durchaus ne top bremse sein

die saint ist halt momentan nur schwer zu schlagen, sie erfüllt bis jetzt (fast) alle anforderungen die ich so an eine perfekte bremse stelle
wenn die keine probs macht bleibt die ewig...

kann sie in jedem falle wärmstens empfehlen und hab inzwischen auch schon einiges an bremsen besessen

bei dir hätte sie aufbautechnisch halt auch gut gepasst...

greetz


----------



## Soulbrother (27. August 2009)

SAINT ist das BESTE was es derzeit an Bremsen gibt!!!
Warum?Ganz klar:WEIL ICH SIE FAHRE!


----------



## neikless (28. August 2009)

OMG 

Saint baut sicher keine schlechten bremsen ... 

aber könnt ihr bitte mit diesem Fred noch etwas warten ?
ich will das böse "W.Wort" nicht ständig lesen müssen ...

bei euch ist wohl schon Winter "aaahhhh das ist es wieder!"


----------



## Xexano (28. August 2009)

Ich hab Angst vor dem Winter... ich könnte pleite werden. Ich hab nämlich grad wieder Blut geleckt im Bikeshop...

Außerdem: Dann nie wieder knallende Sonne und Spätsommer-Wiesen und am Schluss ein schönes kühles Bier im Liegestuhl... irgendwie schade!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2009)

irgendwie fehlt auf dem der trail???


----------



## Standrohr (28. August 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> SAINT ist das BESTE was es derzeit an Bremsen gibt!!!
> Warum?Ganz klar:WEIL ICH SIE FAHRE!



blöder und unnötiger kommentar - hab niemals behauptet das es das nonplus ultra ist
aber momentan ist sie sicherlich unter den besseren bremsen anzusiedeln

wer mich nur halbwegs gut kennt, der weiss das ich der letzte bin der sich sein kram schönredet.

scheinbar meine das deine kollegen eher über dich 

kann sie halt aus der überzeugung heraus das es ne top bremse ist empfehlen.
und was daran jetzt so schlimm?


----------



## Xexano (29. August 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> irgendwie fehlt auf dem der trail???



Nach noch einem Hügel direkt dahinter.

Aber: Trotz allerdem war es ein Genuss, diesen Weg zu fahren. Denken wir uns einfach die 2. Reifenspur weg und schon hätten wir ein Trail! Und so fühlte es sich auch an!


----------



## Soulbrother (29. August 2009)

@Standrohr,mach dich einfach locker,das hatte mit dir überhaupt nichts zu tun!

...lediglich mit Frau Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> ....... Denken wir uns einfach die 2. Reifenspur weg und schon hätten wir ein Trail! Und so fühlte es sich auch an!





Stimmt, klappt!
Und nach 4 Weizen ist er sogar noch steil................, hehe


----------



## Fabeymer (30. August 2009)

Mein Slayer wartet gerade auf einen Chromag Fubar OSX (schwarz), der morgen von der Post geholt wird. Di oder Mi geht's dann nach Saalbach auf den Schattberg, ich bin sehr gespannt darauf, wie sich 760mm Breite so anfühlen. Bisher habe ich den Atlas AM mit 685mm drauf. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Breiten im Freeride-Light und Toureneinsatz?


----------



## Soulbrother (30. August 2009)

Von den 760mm wirst du sicherlich erst mal begeistert sein,leider hat man sich so schnell daran gewöhnt,daß man schon nach kurzer Zeit einen noch breiteren Lenker haben will,nur um dieses geile Gefühl wieder zu bekommen  ...war bei mir so!
Momentan fahr ich ja gezwungener Maßen nur mit meinen AM´s mit 685er Lenkern und fühle mich da wie kastriert.Über kurz oder lang muß da auch was Breiteres drauf.

Bei dem 76er mußt dir in engen Trails immer über die neue Breite bewußt sein,ich bin mit meinem in Whistler 2x am Baum hängen geblieben,obwohl ich versucht hatte das zu vermeiden.Beim ersten mal hat es sogar zum Sturz geführt.Mr.Freeride erging es mit seinem neuen 74er ähnlich,zwar ohne Sturz aber mit dicker Hand.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. August 2009)

ich zähle mal zur Bastelzeit 
Was ich jetzt noch brauche sind ein paar große Holzplatten um nicht in Sand zu versinken und paar Minuten Schaufelarbeit.

Was tut man nicht alles für eine schönes Foto


----------



## MrFaker (31. August 2009)

im sand landest du doch schön weich 

oder willst du den drop stehen? 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. August 2009)

zu weich!

ja........türlich will ich den stehen!
ich checke die Ironie gerade nicht!


----------



## neikless (31. August 2009)

ja ... nicht stehen wollen geht gar nicht !


----------



## Xexano (31. August 2009)

Wieso? Man muss doch der Dame da unten zu Füßen fallen! Bitte beim Droppen aber die Rose zwischen den Zähnen nicht vergessen....


----------



## neikless (31. August 2009)

ich glaub die steht eher auch fish & chips als auf rosen ... (aka NIko) 

ich glaub runter rollen würde schon gut aussehen wenn nicht gerade der Souly die 
Perspektive aussucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. September 2009)

Rosen und Schokolade 

Runter rollen geht nicht da die Kante da oben schon über 90° ist


----------



## Fabeymer (2. September 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Von den 760mm wirst du sicherlich erst mal begeistert sein,leider hat man sich so schnell daran gewöhnt,daß man schon nach kurzer Zeit einen noch breiteren Lenker haben will,nur um dieses geile Gefühl wieder zu bekommen  ...war bei mir so!
> Momentan fahr ich ja gezwungener Maßen nur mit meinen AM´s mit 685er Lenkern und fühle mich da wie kastriert.Über kurz oder lang muß da auch was Breiteres drauf.
> 
> Bei dem 76er mußt dir in engen Trails immer über die neue Breite bewußt sein,ich bin mit meinem in Whistler 2x am Baum hängen geblieben,obwohl ich versucht hatte das zu vermeiden.Beim ersten mal hat es sogar zum Sturz geführt.Mr.Freeride erging es mit seinem neuen 74er ähnlich,zwar ohne Sturz aber mit dicker Hand.



So, seit Montag hab ich das gute Stück dran und gestern gab es den ersten Test in Saalbach auf der X-Line. Ging super, ich habe mich gerade bei heftigeren Schlägen viel sicherer gefühlt und hatte das Gefühl, das Bike immer auf Kurs halten zu können, auch wenn die Linie eher suboptimal gewählt wurde. Auch bergauf empfand ich die 760mm als sehr angenehm, man hat schön die Möglichkeit, die Griffposition zu variieren. Foto lade ich demnächst hoch, ich kann schon sagen, der Lenker steht dem Slayer super! Bin froh, dass ich nicht zum Atlas FR gegriffen habe, der Chromag gefällt mir viel besser und sieht durch die schwarzglänzende Oberfläche auch schöner am Rad aus als das matte Schwarz vom RaceFace.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. September 2009)

Die Canuck Familie wächst heran.
Ich habe es endlich geschafft und baue mein Turbo zusammen.
Nur noch die Bremsen und Schaltzüge fehlen. 
Es sind keine Top-Parts verbaut. Es ging mir hauptsächlich darum das es endlich fährt.


----------



## numinisflo (5. September 2009)

Sehr schön, gefällt mir wirklich gut. 
Mein neues Projekt ist auch endlich so gut wie vollständig angekommen u. wurde bereits gefahren. Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Blizzard - Bilder werde ich wohl erst nächste Woche mal machen können.
Einmal Rocky, immer Rocky?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. September 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Einmal Rocky, immer Rocky?



so schauts aus  schaue andere Räder garnicht mehr an


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2009)

ich will endlich damit eine Runde drehen, aber ich habe gestern keine Bremsen mehr bekommen.

Wiegt ohne Bremsen 8,5 kg 

Meine Wurzeln sind bei Rocky, aber ich würde mir schon noch ein Bike von einem anderen Hersteller kaufen denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. September 2009)

Ja Intense 951 oder doch Evil macht einen schon an


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2009)

wie konnte ich nur so lange ohne eine Fox aushalten?
Aber nun ist eine da.
Tala RC2 FIT 2010. 

So ein geiles Gerät!


----------



## Fabeymer (14. September 2009)

Supergeil! Das beste Bike im ganzen Forum! 
Hast Du schon einen neuen Hinterbau bekommen? Mein Slayer liegt gerade auf dem OP-Tisch, habe feststellen müssen, dass das Ausfallende auf der Schaltwerksseite minimal schief angeschweißt wurde, was mir immer wieder die Schnellspannachsen verbogen hat, wenn ich sie festgezogen habe. Neuen Hinterbau gab es sehr unkompliziert auf Garantie. Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie die AM1 loswerden, die war seit Februar schon zweimal bei Cosmic (einmal TST- und Zugstufenverstellung im Eimer, einmal TST-Kartusche beim Durchfahren einer Querrinne geplatzt inkl. Ölfontäne) und jetzt bleiben auf einmal auch ohne Luft ca. 4 cm Federweg ungenutzt und die Gabel geht recht hart auf Bock. Mal schauen, was man mir dort anbietet, weil das kann's irgendwie nicht sein.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. September 2009)

wow danke 

ja der Hinterbau sollte eigentlich am Mittwoch per UPS losgeschickt worden sein. Bis dahin wieder ein Lob an Herrn Schröder. Super schnelle abwicklung trotz Eurobike dazwischen.

Ja meine 66 ist immer noch bei Cosmic Sports. Wenn sie wiederkommt wird sie sofort verkauft.


----------



## Switchy (16. September 2009)

Schon komisch.. fahre eine 2007 "66" und hatte noch nie probleme oder besondere vorkommnisse.


----------



## neikless (17. September 2009)

vielleicht Glück ?! who knows !?


----------



## blaubaer (19. September 2009)

hab da diese woche auch wiedermal was gebastelt 

nachdem ich letztes wo`ende das letze quäntchen vertrauen bei meiner 32er Float verloren hab. dachte schon das ding klappt bald unter dem Bike weg in den engen spitzkehren und beim Bremsen.
durchsuchte ich mal meine goldgrube von keller und siehe da, ich fand, zwar eine etwas ältere, Fox, aber von den dimensionen gerade richtig.




achja Sie war mal braun und ich fuhr sie damals schon im Ellsworth


----------



## joseppe (19. September 2009)

frage:
a) was hast du für einen genialen keller, in dem man eben schnell so eine fox hervorzaubert.

und
b) du hast das wunderschöne ellsworth wohl hoffentlich weder verkauft, noch getötet?


----------



## blaubaer (19. September 2009)

joseppe schrieb:


> frage:
> a) was hast du für einen genialen keller, in dem man eben schnell so eine fox hervorzaubert.



das eint oder andere ersatzteil auf vorrat ist teilweise schon gut. und mit den jahrzenten Biken, kommt und geht so einiges zusammen   



joseppe schrieb:


> b) du hast das wunderschöne ellsworth wohl hoffentlich weder verkauft, noch getötet?



getötet Nein um gotteswillen ,  Verkauft leider Ja, denn allzu viele Bikes haben im Keller nicht platz ...


----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> das eint oder andere ersatzteil auf vorrat ist teilweise schon gut. und mit den jahrzenten Biken, kommt und geht so einiges zusammen



Genau so ist das !!!Manchmal weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr was ich überhaupt noch wo habe.Kürzlich ist mir mal wieder mein 1" Answer A.T.A.C Vorbau mit Konusklemmung im damals klassischen Maß 135mm/0° in die Hände gefallen  zusammen mit der 1" Brücke einer RockShox Mag 21 SL-Titan und selbst ausgefräßten DiaCompe SS7 Bremshebeln mit Aluschrauben  ja,das waren noch Tuningparts zu Anfang der ´90er 

Aktuell fürs Flaty:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (23. September 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> .Kürzlich ist mir mal wieder mein 1" Answer A.T.A.C Vorbau mit Konusklemmung im damals klassischen Maß 135mm/0° in die Hände gefallen zusammen mit der 1" Brücke einer RockShox Mag 21 SL-Titan und selbst ausgefräßten DiaCompe SS7 Bremshebeln mit Aluschrauben  ja,das waren noch Tuningparts zu Anfang der ´90er
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/473755


 
naja so viele von den ganz alten teilen ist nicht mehr übrig, bis auf ein paar pink/violette Grafton Bremsen und meinen ersten `90er Wheeler rahmen ...  

die nächste Bastelarbeit ist auch schon gefunden, hab noch eine Gabel gefunden , eine 66er von `05, da ich ja jetzt übung in der farbgebung hab, wird sie nach den Frankreich ferien für den Slayer umgestaltet. mal schauen was noch alles an kettenführungen alles vorhanden ist, dann ist mein Parkbike für nästes jahr auch bald fertig, in gedanken ...


----------



## neikless (23. September 2009)

Hey Souly bist du den verrückt ? das schwere Zeug ? 

über das Saint Schaltwerk denke ich auch immer wieder nach ...
da (bei mir) die X.o. nicht halten ...
die Kurbel gefällt mir nicht so im Vergleich zu RaceFace und
die Atlas ist auch noch ne Ecke leichter ... naja du bist wohl lernfähig 
was den Leichtbauwahnsinn angeht , nur in Sachen Luft bleibt der Herr sturr,
wieso "noch ein" roco ? Kürzer ?

schöne Hope teile ?! es wird Zeit für eine Hope Bremse !!!
es gibt so viele feine Teile von Hope , bald noch die directmount brücke für dein Fox 40 
etwas mehr "Hoffnung" würde dir und deinem Bike gut stehen 

Ich habe leider bisher kein WinterProjekt nur an vorhandenen Bikes schrauben
aber da gibts auch immer was zu tun ... aber der Winter ist ja noch nicht mal da ,
und wird sicher lang und grausam ! 
Ein WinterProjekt für mich ist noch trotz Dunkelheit un Kälte so viel es geht
biking zu gehen ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2009)

hey Souli...wieso ein Saint Shifter?
XT ist doch billiger und leichter. Und er macht seinen Job in Verbindung mit dem Saintschaltwerk irre gut.

Ja das mit den alten Teilen kenne ich. Die Größten liegen und hängen allerdings im Wohnzimmer an der Wand oder an der Decke 
Mir ist gerade gestern aufgefallen das ich eigentlich nur einen 16,5 Zoll RMX Rahmen brauche. Alle Teilen wären da und meine Freundin hätte auch ein Big Bike


----------



## Sw!tch (23. September 2009)

Macht mir keinen Kummer.... ich bin grade dabei auf Sram umzurüsten!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2009)

keine Sorge, Louisa hat noch Sram...und ich glaube Marco wird es auch haben


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. September 2009)

Shimano hin oder her ich werde nie mehr Shimano fahren (außer evtl. Bremsen). Da habe ich lieber 50-100g mehr am Rad als wie ein kaputtes Schaltwerk. Wäre das Yeti aufm Demo Day gern noch weiter gefahren aber musste dies leider unten am Shuttle Bahnhof abbrechen.

XTR Schaltwerk












...ohne größere Belastung und nirgents hängen geblieben!


----------



## Jako (23. September 2009)

....ich bleibe auch bei sram - habe irgendwie eine abneigung gegen shimano, auch wenn shimano technisch sehr gut ist und bestimmt nicht hinterher hingt. jeder wie er möchte  gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (23. September 2009)

^^ da hat der black shadow aber richtig zu geschlagen 



Sw!tch schrieb:


> Macht mir keinen Kummer.... ich bin grade dabei auf Sram umzurüsten!


 
Sram ist schon sehr gut 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> und ich glaube Marco wird es auch haben


 
ich kenn nichts anderes ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2009)

heißt du auch Marco? 

In dem Fall meine ich meinen Bruder  
Der legt sich jetzt auch mal wieder etwas mit etwas mehr Federweg zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (23. September 2009)

Den abgerissenen Käfig kenn ich nur vom X.0, hatte das selbst und mehrere meine Bike-Kumpels. 

Fahr das XTR Shadow in der Short-Version seit dem es auf dem Markt ist, macht keine Probleme und funktioniert wie 'ne eins.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. September 2009)

Egal ob Sram oder Shimano  abreißen kann ein jedes.

Zu den Shimano Schaltwerk von Hunter " ...ohne größere Belastung und nirgents hängen geblieben!" glaub ich nicht ganz. Eventuell in die Speichen gekommen? Den von selbst explodieren sie nicht so. Die sind nicht aus C4 hergestellt:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. September 2009)

doch das stimmt! Mein Kollege wo hinter mir gefahren ist, hat auch gesagt das ihm nichts ungewöhnliches aufgefallen ist. Wenn das Schaltwerk in die Speichen gekommen wäre, wären evtl. paar Speichen im Arsch oder das Schaltauge verborgen


----------



## Soulbrother (24. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Hey Souly bist du den verrückt ? das schwere Zeug ?
> 
> über das Saint Schaltwerk denke ich auch immer wieder nach ...
> da (bei mir) die X.o. nicht halten ...
> ...



Minimal schwerere Teile (Saint) für den schwereren Rahmen und die optische Abrundung,die etwas  Leichteren dann evtl. für einen leichteren Rahmen...

Die Saint Kurbel ist gar nicht soviel schwerer als die Atlas,Niko und ich hatten das ja im Winter schon mal verglichen,morgen werde ich aber auch nochmal 1:1 gegeneinander abwiegen.

Leichtbau ja na logo, -wahn war es aber noch nie,ich weiß schon lang und gut was meine 100Kg aushält.

Der Roco ist ne Überraschung für *dich*,damit auch dein heißgeliebtes RMX mal in den Genuß eines ordentlichen Fahrwerks kommt 
Wenn er mir allerdings in 222 besser taugt,in Verbindung mit der 66,als der 241,dann behalte ich ihn wohl selbst und hab leider kein Weihnachtsgeschenk mehr für dich 

Schön ist die Hope Brücke allemal ,keine Frage,aber directmount ist halt generell KÄSE,sofern man keine USD Gabel fährt.Es sei denn man stört sich nicht daran das es einem ganz schnell mal beim Sturz das casting der Gabel zermoshen kann.




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hey Souli...wieso ein Saint Shifter?
> XT ist doch leichter.



Du solltest eigentlich wissen warum  


Soso...und wieviel leichter ist der XT denn gegenüber dem Saint? Komm ich zeigs dir:



 



Ich glaube ich weiß welche Betitelung dir gerade durch den Kopf schießt,fängt mit einem großen *K *an und endet mit einem kleinen* r*  
Aber ganz ehrlich,ich war auch sehr überrascht.




Sw!tch schrieb:


> Macht mir keinen Kummer.... ich bin grade dabei auf Sram umzurüsten!



Mach ruhig,bis auf mein 15 Jahre altes XTR Schaltwerk fahre ich ja auch an allen Bikes schon immer SRAM...bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## blaubaer (24. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> heißt du auch Marco?


 
ja


----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Hey Souly bist du den verrückt ? das schwere Zeug ?
> 
> 
> ...die Atlas ist auch noch ne Ecke leichter ...



Stimmt,ganze 12g 







...den geringen Gewichtsunterschied hätte ich hier genauso wenig erwartet wie bei den Hebeln.



neikless schrieb:


> naja du bist wohl lernfähig
> was den Leichtbauwahnsinn angeht



Ja,deshalb habe ich jetzt auch direkt mal durch die Aktion Saint vs. SRAM/RaceFace insgesamt marginale 43g draufgepackt  



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hey Souli...wieso ein Saint Shifter?



Naja,abgesehen davon das er leichter ist als der alte X.9,hauptsächlich wegen der optischen Abrundung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (26. September 2009)

Wow, gut zu wissen...vorallem bei der Race Face Kurbel dachte ich, sie wäre leichter!


----------



## Switchy (26. September 2009)

Wo hier gerade Gewichte verglichen wurden.. =)

Weiss einer den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Diabolus Kurbel und Atlas FR.
Die Angaben von Race Face kenn, ich meine mal nachgewogen.

Greetz und Danke


----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Wow, gut zu wissen...vorallem bei der Race Face Kurbel dachte ich, sie wäre leichter!



Für das reine Kurbelkitgewicht mußt du dann halt bei beiden Kurbeln noch jeweils 51g (für 36er e.thirteen + FSA KB Schrauben) abziehen.

Also:
*ATLAS FR: 828g
SAINT: 840g*




Switchy schrieb:


> Wo hier gerade Gewichte verglichen wurden.. =)
> 
> Weiss einer den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Diabolus Kurbel und Atlas FR.
> Die Angaben von Race Face kenn, ich meine mal nachgewogen.
> ...



*DIABOLUS:*Gewicht steht im Bild


----------



## Switchy (26. September 2009)

Danke dir Soulbrother.

Greetz


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. September 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Stimmt,ganze 12g
> 
> 
> 
> ...




liegt sicher an der Farbe vom Kettenblatt


----------



## rockyoernie (2. Oktober 2009)

hi leute
bin auch grad am umbauen . hat vielleicht zufällig einen roten tweet tweet spank lenker den er mit nem goldenen answers pro taper tauschen würde ? würde den pro taper auch verkaufen .
gruss bjoern


----------



## neikless (7. Oktober 2009)

*MohrStefan´s* WinterProjekt


----------



## Condor (7. Oktober 2009)

hey nic, da wäre doch eine "kleine-süße-tittenmaus" ausn Bikemarkt angebracht oder?!


----------



## monacofranze (7. Oktober 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Stimmt,ganze 12g
> 
> 
> 
> ...




woher hast du die stahlflex mit dem goldende??? ich hab mein saint sw mit nem xtr shifter aufgemotzt: 3 ritzel schnellschaltfeuer 

glaube ich muss mal wieder ein rocky aufbauen...nach dem rm6 bin ich fremdgegangen....aber das flatline wär in canuck mal ein traumprojekt


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Oktober 2009)

Fittings (in Alu und Stahl erhältlich) und die Stahlflexleitungen gibts in diversen Farben von GOODRIDGE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (7. Oktober 2009)

oh gott das passt ja gar nicht Sram v.s. Shimano Blitz&Döner


----------



## blaubaer (4. November 2009)

passend zum Wetter und Jahreszeit, gehts los


----------



## blaubaer (5. November 2009)

heute gings mal fürs erste los


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. November 2009)

na das sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus 
der Vorbau gefällt mir richtig gut.

bei mir siehts im Bastelkeller auch wieder recht wüst aus


----------



## numinisflo (5. November 2009)

Sieht auf den ersten Blick ziemlich geil aus der Kontrast zum Blau des SS. Hoffentlich machst du nicht zuviele rote Akzente ans Rad, aber das bleibt ja der individuellen Vorliebe vorbehalten. Freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf Bilder vom fertigen Radl - die Messlatte an dich ist hoch!


----------



## blaubaer (5. November 2009)

Danke 

der vorbau ist, mit 260g, nicht der leichteste

wollte eigentlich zuerst die Farbcombo Schwarzer Vorbau / Roter Lenker, aber  den Lenker gab es bei diesem O`Shop in 31.8mm nicht in Rot.

die roten akzente sind begrenzt, kommen wird nur noch das rote KB


----------



## Jendo (14. November 2009)

Nach langer Bastelabstinenz endlich mal ein paar neue Teile...

Das Rasouli fährt jetzt auf RaceFace und Atomlab Clicks:








Fürs Switch gab es eine NC-17 Teleskopstütze und dazu noch den WTB Devo Sattel.





Und endlich "unendlich" Grip auf meinen Xpedos. 
1.Lange Schrauben aus dem Metallfachhandel
2.In die Pedale drehen
3.Kopf absägen
4.Querschlitz sägen
= Fertig mit wahnsinnsgrip!

[5 und 40min Bastelzeit]








Bis jetzt halten die Pins wunderbar. Und die Kaufpläne für die FiveTen Schuhe liegen auf Eis 

Mfg und schönes WE,
Jendo


----------



## blaubaer (16. November 2009)

heute ging es mal weiter, nach dem sich letzte woche das andere projekt dazwischen schob


----------



## Soulbrother (17. November 2009)

Fein,fein  Ist das SS jetzt fertig so,oder kommt noch mehr?
Falls nicht wäre ein Gesamtbild noch wünschenswert!Danke 


Ich hab meine winterliche Bastelecke unterm Treppchen ...mehr Platz wird mir indoor leider nicht zugestanden  ... schon mal wieder mit dem Nötigsten bezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. November 2009)

^^ schönes schraubereckchen 
ichwarte auf jedenfall gespannt auf das Oldschool projekt 



mein SS, ganz fertig ist`s glaub nie 

bei der bereifung bin ich mir noch unklar und wenn sich das konto wieder etwas erholt hat kommt noch ein X.O in rot 
ev. für 2010 in aussicht noch eine andere Gabel, passend zum Roco ...


----------



## Standrohr (17. November 2009)

guter scotch 

aber zum basteln wäre es mir doch zu beengt - habe da zum glück ein ganzen raum zur verfügung

der teppich sieht inzwischen dementsprechend aus


----------



## Soulbrother (18. November 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ...ich warte auf jedenfall gespannt auf das Oldschool projekt



Die Vorbereitungen dafür...



...sind bereits im Gang


----------



## Jako (18. November 2009)

hey souly - was packst du denn da wieder aus ? element DH ? gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (18. November 2009)

Element DH? Nö...von Element steht da nix   

_*DH* *t.o*_ kurz mit dem Nötigsten zusammengesteckt zur Ermittlung der benötigten Vorbaumaße und der max. möglichen Einbauhöhe zur Auswahl einer entsprechenden Gabel:


----------



## fritzn (18. November 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



Geil, den Nàdurra hab ich auch in der Vitrine. Mein Füllstand ist leider schon niedriger, bei diesem schönen Tröpfchen kein Wunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. November 2009)

Da rupft er erst mal das Bike der Frau auseinander 
Würde ich aber genau so machen glaube ich 
Wird garantiert ein geiles Projekt.

Ich bin auch nicht ganz untätig und rüste gerade mal wieder alles um aufs Flatline. Allerdings mit ein paar Änderungen 
Neue Felge und Speichen fehlen noch.


----------



## Sw!tch (18. November 2009)

ich hasse dich


----------



## Jako (18. November 2009)

hey souly - wie ich das wieder gewußt habe was.... geiles teil! aber ich finde schon das da was anderes als die fox von deiner liebsten rein sollte.... oder? gruß jako


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. November 2009)

ja ich weiß
aber was soll ich machen wenn Stefan so nett ist.

ich wäre für eine Z1 QR20 von 2002 in dem DH t.o
Und Magura statt V-Brakes, und schöne alte Parts von Kore 

der Souli macht das schon


----------



## dom92 (18. November 2009)

ich hasse dich auch


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. November 2009)

weiß ich auch
ach ja, meine 66 SL1 funtzt seit dem Service mit neuer Kartusche noch besser.
Also schick deine auch endlich weg


----------



## Jako (18. November 2009)

....meine 66er sl ist auch gerade beim service - bin schon gespannt.....
ich hätte eine günstige gelegenheit für einen 222er roco air für mein flatline.
was meint ihr - in verbindung mit der 66er sl? oder wenn dann ein 241er.....? wie fährt sich wohl ein flatline mit einem 222er air - im vergleich mit einem 241 coil? gruß jako


----------



## el Lingo (18. November 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Element DH? Nö...von Element steht da nix
> 
> _*DH* *t.o*_ kurz mit dem Nötigsten zusammengesteckt zur Ermittlung der benötigten Vorbaumaße und der max. möglichen Einbauhöhe zur Auswahl einer entsprechenden Gabel:
> 
> Da gehört ganz klar der alte Race Face Vorbau in passender Farbe rein, dürfte aber sehr schwer zu finden sein. Dazu eine alte Z1, eventuell kenne ich noch jemanden, der ein in der passenden Farbe hat. WTB hatte mal einen Sattel, der ebenfalls in Bomber Orange Glitter war, ich hatte mal einen, den ich dann an einen Bekannten gegeben habe. Der müßte den auch noch haben...


----------



## Soulbrother (18. November 2009)

Drea hat ihre Gabel natürlich 10min später wieder zurück bekommen,wie schon gesagt diente sie wegen der Talasfkt. nur zum ermitteln...allerdings kommt genau so eine alte 36Talas mit in die engere Wahl 


Der Rahmen hängt mittlerweile wieder nackig unterm Treppchen beim Stöffchen ... *@fritzn*:demnach bist du auch Kenner und Genußmensch  ...und wartet auf den baldigen Aufbaubeginn.

Niko,also ich freu mich für dich...weltbeste DC


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. November 2009)

Endlich Niko, du hast es getan! gute Entscheidung  

@Soul
freue mich auf deinen Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (18. November 2009)

...ich auch,dauert aber noch bis zum 1.Advent  



Jako schrieb:


> ....meine 66er sl ist auch gerade beim service - bin schon gespannt.....
> ich hätte eine günstige gelegenheit für einen 222er roco air für mein flatline.
> was meint ihr - in verbindung mit der 66er sl? oder wenn dann ein 241er.....? wie fährt sich wohl ein flatline mit einem 222er air - im vergleich mit einem 241 coil? gruß jako



Wenn du nur noch mit 66 fährst,dann nimm den 222er.Das verhält sich doch etwas ausgeglichener als mit dem 243er.



el Lingo schrieb:


> Da gehört ganz klar der alte Race Face Vorbau in passender Farbe rein, dürfte aber sehr schwer zu finden sein. Dazu eine alte Z1, eventuell kenne ich noch jemanden, der ein in der passenden Farbe hat. WTB hatte mal einen Sattel, der ebenfalls in Bomber Orange Glitter war, ich hatte mal einen, den ich dann an einen Bekannten gegeben habe. Der müßte den auch noch haben...



Ja,der alte SysDH wäre auf jeden Fall die 1.Wahl wenn ich RF Lenker/Vorbau/Stütze nehmen würde,wobei es da egal wäre ob orange,silber/schwarz oder schwarz.

Eine Marzocchi Gabel wird es wohl eher nicht werden.Bei dem Sattel stellen sich mir ehrlich gesagt die Nackenhaare.


----------



## blaubaer (18. November 2009)

wusst ichs doch 
 hätts doch schreiben sollen was wird, gab/gibt ja nicht viele möglichkeiten bei Rocky in Orange 

auf den rest der teile bin ich auch gespannt, und vorallem da der rahmen ja nicht für scheibenbremsen gemacht ist ...


----------



## Soulbrother (18. November 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> hey souly - wie ich das wieder gewußt habe was.... geiles teil!





blaubaer schrieb:


> wusst ichs doch
> hätts doch schreiben sollen was wird, gab/gibt ja nicht viele möglichkeiten bei Rocky in Orange
> 
> auf den rest der teile bin ich auch gespannt, und vorallem da der rahmen ja nicht für scheibenbremsen gemacht ist ...



 na logo habt ihr das gewußt,war mir schon klar,wenn einer drauf kommt,dann kanns nur ein alter Sack sein der auch schon von Anfang an dabei ist...wir sind einfach die Zielgruppe für die alten Schätzchen 

Wer sagt eigentlich der Rahmen sei nicht disc kompatibel...


----------



## Jako (18. November 2009)

.....ja ja - du alter sack


----------



## blaubaer (18. November 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich der Rahmen sei nicht disc kompatibel...



ok, habs jetzt gesehen


----------



## Soulbrother (29. November 2009)

*1.Advent *und ab dafür...





















Reinigung und Lackpflege fürs Erste




Mit den 24 "Türchen" kommen dann auch täglich die Teile,vielleicht wirds was mit einem Christmasride am Weihnachtsmorgen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. November 2009)

shit is der gut erhalten, super gepflegt!


----------



## numinisflo (30. November 2009)

Glückwunsch Axel. Freu mich schon auf den Bericht vom Aufbau und die Bilder dazu. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. November 2009)

Glückwunsch zum DH t.o. das ist doch das was letztens bei E-Bay war. Da wurde ich in letzter Sekunde übersteigert(wirklich letzte Sekunde, bei 1sec. war ich noch Höchstbieter). Also meinetwegen hast du soviel dafür zahlen müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (30. November 2009)

Danke Jungs,Aufbaubilder kommen wie erwähnt. 

*Hannibal*,ich wars nicht,ich lag an diesem Abend mit frisch operiertem Knie noch im Krankenhaus! SIE wars...hat sie gut gemacht


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Dezember 2009)

*No.1*


----------



## Pilsner (1. Dezember 2009)

schöner Adventskalender !!!


----------



## Jako (1. Dezember 2009)

....der hat ja oben schon unter dem lappen raus geblitzt....


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich konnte mich halt einfach nicht zurückhalten als der King vor ein paar Tagen schon kam und wollte unbedingt gleich sehen wie die Farben harmonieren


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Dezember 2009)

*No.2*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte eher einen silbernen oder grauen Steuersatz genommen, ist für mich zu viel orange.
Meine Gabel ist wieder vom Service zurück, TST hatte Luft gezogen. Laut bericht wurden gleich die TST und die ATA Kartuschen getauscht, fühlt sich an wie neu!


----------



## blaubaer (2. Dezember 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich halt einfach nicht zurückhalten http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/521885


 
hab dich eh schon durchschaut  
ich sag nur Exif daten ...

aber schön zu sehen wie da solch ein schmuckstück herangezaubert wird


----------



## bestmove (2. Dezember 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich hätte eher einen silbernen oder grauen Steuersatz genommen ...



Hätte ich wohl auch gemacht aber der Soulbrother steht nun mal auf unterschiedliche Farbnuancen. Dafür kommt die Sattelklemme sehr geil ... Warten wir aufs dritte Türchen


----------



## Jendo (2. Dezember 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab dich eh schon durchschaut
> ich sag nur Exif daten ...


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Dezember 2009)

Abwarten Jungs,grau und silber kommt dann auch noch ...



blaubaer schrieb:


> hab dich eh schon durchschaut
> ich sag nur Exif daten ...
> 
> aber schön zu sehen wie da solch ein schmuckstück herangezaubert wird



Es hat sich halt jetzt einfach zeitlich angeboten einen Adventsaufbau daraus zu machen und ist eher für diejenigen unter euch gedacht die es interressiert und um die Tage bis Weihnachten hier im Fred etwas unterhaltsam zu gestalten. 

Da ich ja sowieso weiß welche Teile drankommen,ist das eigentlich *euer* täglicher Adventsteilekalender den ich nur für euch öffne 


...und wer will kann ja mal eine Schätzung zum Rahmengewicht (ohne Dämpfer!) abgeben!


----------



## Flame-Blade (2. Dezember 2009)

Geiles Teil!

Viel Spass beim Aufbau


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Dezember 2009)

Thx 

*No.3*





680er Titanfeder:197g vs. 600er Fox Stahlfeder: 502g


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

schon mal ein Rocky mit Gleitlagern gefahren?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Dezember 2009)

@ Soulbrother

Also langsam reichts!!


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Dezember 2009)

@RockyRider
Schon mehrfach!Deshalb weiß ich auch warum du an dieser Stelle danach fragst. 

@Mr.Freeride
zum Glück hatte sie bei dir nicht auf den DHX gepasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Dezember 2009)

Gewicht von der Feder ist echt super!  geht ja schon gut los. Bin ma gespannt was am 24.12 noch kommt


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Dezember 2009)

Wasn mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter passiert *gg*? Handbemalt?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Dezember 2009)

@ Souli
ach die ist das.


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Dezember 2009)

Richtig, richtig schöner Adventskalender! Vielen Dank, das Bike wird sicher gewohnt klasse!


----------



## numinisflo (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein Tipp zum Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer: 2577g.


----------



## ribisl (4. Dezember 2009)

Was war heut im wohl perfektesten Adventskalender aller Zeiten?


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Dezember 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Wasn mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter passiert *gg*? Handbemalt?



Im Laufe der Jahre sind die Aufkleber,damals noch aus popeligem Papier bestehend,einfach abgegriffen und speckig geworden.Den am Kolbengehäuse hab ich abgepittelt weil er nur noch aus Restfetzen bestand







numinisflo schrieb:


> Mein Tipp zum Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer: 2577g.



Sehr gut Flo  es sind *2670g*!



ribisl schrieb:


> Was war heut im wohl perfektesten Adventskalender aller Zeiten?



*No.4*


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Dezember 2009)

*No.5*


----------



## bestmove (5. Dezember 2009)

Mal sehen was der Nikolaus bringt 

Die geht doch hier als 180er Fox durch, gelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja würde ich durchgehen lassen. ^^


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Dezember 2009)

^^ Endlich gibts die 38 


Ich hatte auch gehofft zu Nikolaus eine Gabel einbauen zu können,hab mich aber lange sehr schwer mit der Entscheidung für die "Richtige" getan.
Jetzt ist es aber passiert  und im Laufe der kommenden Woche wird sie sicherlich auch verbaut werden.

Solange machen wir dann mal am Tretlagerbereich weiter,mit *No.6*


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Dezember 2009)

...und *No.7*


----------



## numinisflo (7. Dezember 2009)

So wie ich das sehe müsste dann morgen die Kurbel im Kalender sein. Ich könnte mir da auch schon durchaus vorstellen, welche es denn werden könnte.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Dezember 2009)

...*No.8*






Es nimmt erste Formen an:*aktueller Zwischenstand*


----------



## Jako (8. Dezember 2009)

.....sehr vielversprechend  aber ein schwarzer king hätte echt besser gepasst  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (8. Dezember 2009)

... da muss aber jemand sehr brav gewesen sein dieses jahr


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Dezember 2009)

Das sieht bei Tageslicht wieder etwas anders aus ...Lenker u. Vorbau kommen ja auch noch 

Ich bin doch immer brav!!!


----------



## bestmove (8. Dezember 2009)

Sieht schon sehr fein aus. Wieviel Federweg stellt das Element DH eigentlich am Heck zur Verfügung?


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Dezember 2009)

140mm!

Eigentlich hättest du ja jetzt auch was schönes Altes zum Winterbasteln gehabt  ...schade drum


----------



## bestmove (8. Dezember 2009)

Erinnere mich doch nicht daran  aber es ist in sehr gute Hände gekommen! Ich darfs auch mal besuchen 
Ich suche grad wieder ein günstiges Rocky zum basteln ... mal sehen ob ich fündig werde.

140mm, nicht schlecht. Bin mal auf die Gabel gespannt.


----------



## haural (8. Dezember 2009)

Auf jeden Fall eine der schönsten RF Kurbeln. Wenn ich das so sehe vermisse ich das Winterbasteln schon sehr. Seit 3 Jahren mein erster Winter ohne Projekt...ausser paar Kleinigkeiten wie Lenker u Pedale.


----------



## el Lingo (8. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem ist vor allem, dass man so ein Bike in 2h komplett aufgebaut hat. Da braucht es viele für einen Winter...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist vor allem, dass man so ein Bike in 2h komplett aufgebaut hat. Da braucht es viele für einen Winter...



Ich hab gerade meins wieder zerlegt.
Lager schmieren, Schutzfolie ausbessern/ erneuern...............

Und wenn ich feerig bin, hat mein Bruder auch noch ein Slayer.


----------



## haural (8. Dezember 2009)

Klar, wenn alle Teile schon am Anfang da sind gehts schnell. Aber man kann die Teile ja nach und nach kaufen und verbauen...somit auch das Vergnügen verlängern.

Aber stimmt. Zerlegen u Pflegen steht auch an.


----------



## Jako (9. Dezember 2009)

Souly!!! wo bleibst Du? was kam heute aus dem Säckchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2009)

...habe vorhin von zu hause aus leider keine Verbindung gehabt ...hoffentlich heute mittag dann wieder.
Evtl. bekomme ich im Laufe des Vormittags auch noch Teile geliefert und hebe mir dann das für heute Vorbereitete nochmal für morgen auf,also ein Säckchentausch


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Dezember 2009)

Kann man eigentlich das DH mit seinen 140mm heute als Tourenbike aufbauen? Würde ja vom Federweg her voll als Allmountain durchgehen...oder ist die Geo zu abwärtsorientiert?
Was für einen Einsatzzweck strebst Du an?


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie passend  ...ich glaube am besten kann ich dir deine Frage mit der heutigen *No.9* beantworten:


----------



## numinisflo (9. Dezember 2009)

Wir wolln die Gabel sehn, wir wolln die Gabel sehn, wir wolln, wir wolln die Gabel sehn!


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Dezember 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wie passend  ...ich glaube am besten kann ich dir deine Frage mit der heutigen *No.9* beantworten:
> 
> Bild1
> 
> Bild2



Haben wir gut abgesprochen, oder?


----------



## blaubaer (10. Dezember 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wir wolln die Gabel sehn, wir wolln die Gabel sehn, wir wolln, wir wolln die Gabel sehn!


 




ja genau... hab deshalb schon schlaflose nächte...


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2009)

Aber ich hab sie noch nicht,aber ich hab hab sie noch nicht,aber ich hab,ich hab sie doch noch nicht    ...hoffe jeden Tag auf die Lieferung!

 Marco,das tut mir echt Leid



*No.10*


----------



## blaubaer (10. Dezember 2009)

okeee, dann warten wir halt weiter ....   dann geh ich jetz mal schlafen ...


----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2009)

... es kann ja nur eine Fox Coil werden , 
sonst verstößt es gegen souly´s § der Fahrwerk Gleichheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2009)

Die 10th Anniversary Z1 hätte auch was, aber wie gesagt...das Fahrwerk, das Fahrwerk...


----------



## numinisflo (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich tippe und hoffe ja auf eine klassische Z1. Aber neikless hat schon recht mit der Fahrwerksgleichheit.


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2009)

Ab morgen wird es für unseren Schweizer keine weitere schlaflose Nacht bzw. Tag mehr geben 

Die *10th* war mir anfangs natürlich auch gleich in den Sinn gekommen,aber die baut einfach zu hoch und das Orange wäre leider auch nicht das passende gewesen.
Eine alte *Z1*,so wie die in meinem Bikemarkt,würde optisch sehr gut passen,keine Frage,ist mir dann aber doch ein paar Gramm zu schwer für 130mm.

Wenn überhaupt eine Zocchi,dann wäre es wohl wieder eine alte kleine *Shiver* geworden,wie damals in meinem Slayer:


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Dezember 2009)

*No.11*





...na klar,homogenes Fahrwerk muß schon sein


----------



## Jako (11. Dezember 2009)

.....ist zwar irgendwie ein generationenkonflikt, aber geilste 140er von welt


----------



## ribisl (11. Dezember 2009)

Nur schad, dass es sie nicht mit 20mm Achse gibt.......Wäre dann schon lämgst in meinem Floh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilsner (11. Dezember 2009)

woosh woosh ! chic , ob da der Hinterbau mithalten kann ? (hardtail feeling!?)
15mm auf 20 mm kann man doch adaptieren


----------



## Jendo (11. Dezember 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> Nur schad, dass es sie nicht mit 20mm Achse gibt.......Wäre dann schon lämgst in meinem Floh.



Gibt es keine Adapterhülsen für Naben um von 15 auf 20mm zu erweitern?

Edit...jaja, lesen müsste man


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Adapterhülsen für Naben um von 15 auf 20mm zu erweitern?
> 
> Edit...jaja, lesen müsste man



Gibt es wohl nur für verschiedene Naben, aber nicht für die Gabel.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Dezember 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> .....ist zwar irgendwie ein generationenkonflikt



Ja,der wird sich auch noch an anderen Ecken so fortsetzen.
Ein Retro-Aufbau war aber eh nicht mein Ziel.



ribisl schrieb:


> Nur schad, dass es sie nicht mit 20mm Achse gibt.......Wäre dann schon lämgst in meinem Floh.



Das ist auch der Grund warum ich so lange unentschlossen war bei der Gabelwahl.Wieder mal ein neuer/weiterer Stanard 



Pilsner schrieb:


> 15mm auf 20 mm kann man doch adaptieren





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gibt es wohl nur für verschiedene Naben, aber nicht für die Gabel.



Richtig!Ursprünglich war angedacht eine Achshülse von 20mm auf 15mm herzustellen und durchzustecken,das Problem ist aber das die 20mm Naben ein 110er Einbaumaß haben und die 15mm Gabeln nur 100 breit sind!!! 

Beispielsweise für DT-FR/440  Naben gibt es 15mm Achskappen zum Umstecken,ebenso für Hope Pro II.
Für meinen LRS wiederum gibt es einen kompletten Achskit,also Achse+Kappen.


----------



## numinisflo (11. Dezember 2009)

Sehr geile Gabel Axel, allerdings hatte ich mir so sehr einen Klassiker gewünscht...


----------



## Switchy (12. Dezember 2009)

Und wir werden sehen das 15 mm Schnell wieder verschwinden wird den LRS den ich mit 15mm Verkaufen will liegt auch wie Blei.

Greetz


----------



## Standrohr (12. Dezember 2009)

zumal meine maxle-light achse der revelation kaum mehr wiegt als die 15mm der fox


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Und wir werden sehen das 15 mm Schnell wieder verschwinden wird den LRS den ich mit 15mm Verkaufen will liegt auch wie Blei.
> 
> Greetz



Gebraucht hätte ich den neuen Standard auch nicht,glaube allerdings nicht das er wieder verschwindet!

Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut,bei deinem Wheeltech ist halt echt saublöd das er *nur* für 15mm passend und nicht umrüstbar ist.

Ich bin nur froh das ich Meinen,nach wie vor,durch die Adapter für 9,15 und 20mm verwenden kann.



*No.12*


----------



## peterbe (12. Dezember 2009)

Schöner Aufbau, das DH. Mein Winterbastelprojekt nimmt auch langsam Gestalt an: Nach dem Kauf eines Altitudes wollte ich mein SXC loswerden, aber es gab kein Interesse, also werde ich das SXC neu aufbauen:





Hatte ich zwei Jahre eher im AM-Einsatz, allerdings war es mir dafür zu schwer. Also wird es diesmal einer dem Rahmen angemessener massiverer Aufbau. Ich fuhr das SXC mit einer 150er Fox36, die steckt nun in meinem SSP-FR-41,5er, also muss eine andere Gabel her, steht schon bereit:





Billig bekommen, hatte ich nur 200km im Einsatz, steht seitdem im Keller

Jetzt habe ich gestern mein verspätetes Nikolaus-Paket bekommen:





Wunderschöne Kurbel, wird mit 2-Fach und Rockring sicher perfekt ans SXC passen, aber ich habe jetzt gedacht, passt sie nicht auch an mein Altitude?





und stattdessen die XTR (wiegt 85g weniger als die Atlas) ans SXC? 
was sagt ihr?
Grüße, Peterbe


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Dezember 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich gestern mein verspätetes Nikolaus-Paket bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde es so lassen.
Die XTR passt perfekt an Dein Alti und die Atlas gehört an ein Bike, dass für den härteren Einsatz gedacht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (12. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes DH bin mal aufs fertige Bike gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## blaubaer (12. Dezember 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich bin nur froh das ich Meinen,nach wie vor,durch die Adapter für 9,15 und 20mm verwenden kann.



du meinst sicher dir Easton Havocs ?! 

und übrigens 



			
				Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> *
> No.11*
> 
> *No.12*



schöne teile  weiter so ...

gespannt bin ich noch auf die Bremsen, aber da vermut ich was von Shimano, so wie wir dich so kennen an den bisherigen Bikes 



achja für alle die auch so ein Retro Rocky wollen, hab da was letztens mal eins endeckt, leider halt nicht in so eiinem guten zustand 
http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=10122


----------



## numinisflo (12. Dezember 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Kurbel, wird mit 2-Fach und Rockring sicher perfekt ans SXC passen, aber ich habe jetzt gedacht, passt sie nicht auch an mein Altitude?



Mach das bitte nicht. Die XTR passt doch perfekt in das geile Altitude und die Atlas dann optimal ins SXC, sowohl was die Optik anbelangt als auch das Einsatzgebiet betreffend.

Schön hier ein paar Bilder zu sehen, ich würde auch gerne welche machen, aber ich habe leider kein Projekt...


----------



## Jendo (12. Dezember 2009)

Du solltest einfach mal dein Blizzard Fotografieren und uns präsentieren!


----------



## von-See (12. Dezember 2009)

ich werde meinen Slayer Rahmen im Februar 2010 zur Auktion freigeben...
wer als bis dahin warten kann...






hat bastelspaß zum Frühjahr hin...





und kann den Klimmer Effeckt der Lackierung in der Frühjahrssonne geniessen...


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2009)

So langsam glaube ich das der Flo gar kein Blizzard hat,der erzählt immer nur davon  ...lasse mich aber sehr gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen! 




peterbe schrieb:


> Also wird es diesmal einer dem Rahmen angemessener massiverer Aufbau.
> 
> .....
> 
> und stattdessen die XTR (wiegt 85g weniger als die Atlas) ans SXC?



Das widerspricht sich eigentlich  ...lass doch lieber die leichtere Kurbel am leichteren Rahmen für ein konsequent leichteres Bike.



blaubaer schrieb:


> du meinst sicher dir Easton Havocs ?!
> 
> und übrigens
> 
> ...



Schauen wir doch einfach mal was in der nächsten Woche aus den Rentiersäckchen noch so alles rausfällt 



blaubaer schrieb:


> achja für alle die auch so ein Retro Rocky wollen, hab da was letztens mal eins endeckt, leider halt nicht in so eiinem guten zustand
> http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=10122





bestmove schrieb:


> Ich suche grad wieder ein günstiges Rocky zum basteln ... mal sehen ob ich fündig werde.



Schlag zu!


----------



## bestmove (12. Dezember 2009)

Das erscheint mir schon arg ramponiert, dann 10 Jahre alt, welchen Einfluß hat das auf die Materialermüdung? Ich habe auch noch 2 weitere Rocky's im Feuer ... schaun wa mal. Sach mir lieber wo ich diese Rentiersäckchen her bekomme


----------



## Jako (12. Dezember 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> schaun wa mal. Sach mir lieber.......



oh man rene, wo kommst du denn her???    gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (12. Dezember 2009)

Ursprünglich aus Berlin ... meinst du, ich sollte mehr auf hochdeutsch machen und auf die Rechtschreibung achten? 
Du solltest mal meinen Kidies beim chaten zusehen, das ist ein Qauderwelch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (12. Dezember 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ursprünglich aus Berlin ... meinst du, ich sollte mehr auf hochdeutsch



nein nein, passt schon, ich bin nicht diskriminierend......  gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Dezember 2009)

*No.13*


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Dezember 2009)

*Aktueller Zwischenstand zum 3.Advent*


----------



## ribisl (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ein silbernes Gaberl hätt besser passt....


----------



## rockyoernie (13. Dezember 2009)

joah .. wird ganz ordentlich . jezt nur bitte keine weißen laufräder


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Dezember 2009)

Fox/Stahlfeder mußte sein und die Van´s sind in der Regel immer schwarz.
Mit silberner Gabel hätte es mir aber auch zu fade gewirkt,hatte das vorher schon interressehalber mit meiner Float ausprobiert.Den Versuch war es aber auf jeden Fall wert. 

Es reicht aber auch wenn ich schon mit der Stütze gegen meine Prinzipien verstoßen muß  


*No.14 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (14. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällt es bisher sehr gut, auch die Farbe des Vorbaus hat sich relativiert


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Dezember 2009)

Woher weißt du schon welche Farbe der haben wird?   


*Nebenbei bekommt das Flatline auch wieder mal etwas Neues:*


----------



## bestmove (14. Dezember 2009)

Ups, war wohl noch zu früh ... ich meinte natürlich den Steuersatz 
Das Lenkerchen sieht aber auch hot aus!


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Dezember 2009)

*No.15*







*Hätte mir auch getaugt als Winterbastelei*:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-Rocky-Mountain-Slayer-Eagle_W0QQitemZ270497382425QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3efae68019

!


----------



## el Lingo (15. Dezember 2009)

Das Slayer ist super schön! Leider die falsche Größe und ich habe da eh gerade einen 2. Rahmen zum Aufbau liegen...


----------



## Bayer (15. Dezember 2009)

seh ich das richtig u das dh da oben hat keine scheibenbremsaufnahme?


----------



## Jako (15. Dezember 2009)

.....wer bremst verliert! gruß jako


----------



## Switchy (15. Dezember 2009)

Das DH ist ja auch schon ein Paar Jahre akt.


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Dezember 2009)

*No.16*


----------



## neikless (16. Dezember 2009)

schoener "XC" Lenker , hattest du da noch übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (16. Dezember 2009)

...ist eh alles,zumindest größtenteils, Überbleibselverwertung!

Noch was Feines außer der Reihe,BlingBling-Tools fürs Innenlager vom Chris:


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Dezember 2009)

*No.17*





Es wird langsam zum Fahrrad ...


----------



## neikless (17. Dezember 2009)

nur eins  " alter wheele/manual king"


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Dezember 2009)

schicke Laufräder


----------



## numinisflo (17. Dezember 2009)

Es wird immer besser. Deine Teilewahl ist zwar zum Teil ein wenig berechenbar, aber dafür natürlich erstklassig.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Dezember 2009)

Hmm,gefällt mir bis jetzt auch ganz gut,so wie es da heut morgen vor mir stand,zum ersten mal auf eigenen Füßen...es könnte was werden. 

Wo bleibt dein Blizzard?


----------



## numinisflo (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich lieg seit fünf Tagen krank im Bett u. kann nicht mal Fotos machen gehen. Werd mir sobald ich gesund bin mal ne Digi-Cam ausleihen, da ich momentan keine besitze, und ein paar Bilder machen.

Bin schon sehr gespannt aufs komplett fertige Bike.


----------



## Jendo (17. Dezember 2009)

Simulant!


----------



## numinisflo (17. Dezember 2009)

Dir geb ich dann im Januar wieder eine Simulation du alter Nörgler, und zwar da, wo du es am dringendsten benötigst: Fahrtechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (17. Dezember 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> und zwar da, wo du es am dringendsten benötigst: Fahrtechnik.



Ist alles eine Frage der Eier!


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsch dir eine baldige Genesung,hoffentlich nix allzu Schlimmes ?!

*Zwischenstand von gestern*







*....und die Nr.18 von heute dann noch hintendran*


----------



## numinisflo (18. Dezember 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir eine baldige Genesung,hoffentlich nix allzu Schlimmes ?!



Vielen Dank Axel. Mich hat eine heftige Grippe erwischt, aber es geht ganz langsam aufwärts.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2009)

Was sollen die vielen Fotos, he?

Ich bin krank, es schneit und ich werde hier mit solchen Fotos gegeiselt!
TZTZTZ

Super Bike, macht Spaß zuzusehen, mach weiter!


----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2009)

... sag mal dem Chistkind es soll mal wieder vollgas geben BÄM BÄM BÄM
auf der seite plätschert es ja nur so hin ...


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Dezember 2009)

...ist ja auch noch kein 4.Advent! 

Habe heute endlich mal die Zeit gefunden den Hinterbau bzw. die Lager von einem Fett mit fast tannenharzartiger Konsistenz zu befreien... das stammte noch vom Vorbesitzer:





und mit Judy Butter wieder ordentlich frisch gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2009)

*No.19*


----------



## numinisflo (19. Dezember 2009)

Sind das die Goodridge-Leitungen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Dezember 2009)

...nee nokon... blöde Frage Soul, aber wieso gerade diese? Find die einfach nur grausam.


----------



## blaubaer (19. Dezember 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ...nee nokon... blöde Frage Soul, aber wieso gerade diese? Find die einfach nur grausam.



würd mich auch intressieren ? hatte die mal, war aber nur kurze freundschaft mit den Nokons, die Aligator version ist anscheinend bessser


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2009)

*4,5,10,12* sind seit heute auch am Bike,bzw. miteinander verbunden,was soviel bedeutet wie:Schaltung und Antrieb sind fertig! 





Zu den Nokons: Das einzige Bike an dem sie bei mir mal nicht funktioniert hatten war das Sunday,das lag daran das der Zugverlauf vom Hebel bis zum Schaltwerk ohne einen einzigen Zuganschlag am Rahmen verlief und dadurch einfach zu wenig Verwindungssteifigkeit entstand.

Keine Ahnung welche Probleme ihr damit schon hattet ,aber ich für meinen Teil verbaue die Dinger nun schon seit 6 Jahren immer wieder mit Vorliebe an meinen Aufbauten und bin absolut zufrieden damit. 

*...und deshalb *
















*...auch wieder hier!*


----------



## RattleHead (20. Dezember 2009)

man, das old scool rahmen mit die modern parts seht seeeeeeeeeeeehr gut aus!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2009)

zu den Nokons:

Nokon hat seit einiger Zeit eine 1,1mm Litze.
Darauf hat man den Liner abgestimmt!

Benutzt man einen Standardzug mit 1,2mm geht der schwer.
Ein XTR mit der Beschichtung klappt gar nicht.

Man bekommt abder bei Nokon noch die alten Liner für 1,2mm Züge.
Oder man benötigt die 1,1mm Züge von Nokon.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2009)

*No.20:*






*Aktueller Stand:*


 



  !






Einen Schönen 4.Advent noch!


----------



## von-See (20. Dezember 2009)

sieht sehr gut aus...aber mal ne Frage zur Bremse Hinten ,,keine Scheibenbremse" möglich dann muß das EASTON Laufrad wieder raus? denn auf dem Bild  vom 17. ist die Laufradnarbe ja mit Scheibenaufnahme oder hab ich mich da verschaut? oder kommt in einem der noch fehlenden Türchen ein anderes Laufrad für Hinten noch zum Vorschein...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. Dezember 2009)

hammer geil 

@RockyRider66
Dann is man theoretisch wieder auf Nokon Zügen angewiesen. In meinen Augen Geldmacherei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (20. Dezember 2009)

... die TASSE topped alles  
sieht echt gut aus ...


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2009)

Einen Absturz hat sie schon unbeschadet überlebt ...puhh  



von-See schrieb:


> sieht sehr gut aus...aber mal ne Frage zur Bremse Hinten ,,keine Scheibenbremse" möglich dann muß das EASTON Laufrad wieder raus? denn auf dem Bild  vom 17. ist die Laufradnarbe ja mit Scheibenaufnahme oder hab ich mich da verschaut? oder kommt in einem der noch fehlenden Türchen ein anderes Laufrad für Hinten noch zum Vorschein...



Hmm,evtl. die hintere Felge durch Eine mit Bremsflanke ersetzen und eine meiner alten,aber hammergeilen,Canti´s draufbauen...mal sehen,noch ist ja nicht der 24.  



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> hammer geil
> 
> @RockyRider66
> Dann is man theoretisch wieder auf Nokon Zügen angewiesen. In meinen Augen Geldmacherei!



Ne,ne,ist man zum Glück nicht...ich fahr seit Ewigkeiten und generell nur 1,1er und zwar schon lange bevor ich die ersten Nokons montiert hatte.
Die 1,1er gibts auch von diversen Herstellern wie z.Bsp.: *Jagwire,Shimano,Promax,Sram usw.*


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. Dezember 2009)

is mir garnicht bekannt  aber danke für die Info!


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Dezember 2009)

*No.21*


----------



## neikless (21. Dezember 2009)

zieh mal lieber Winterreifen drauf


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ne,ne,ist man zum Glück nicht...ich fahr seit Ewigkeiten und generell nur 1,1er und zwar schon lange bevor ich die ersten Nokons montiert hatte.
> Die 1,1er gibts auch von diversen Herstellern wie z.Bsp.: *Jagwire,Shimano,Promax,Sram usw.*



Shimano, Promax, Sram........, haben 1,1er Züge?
Welche sind das?

Ich habe keine gefunden!

Hattest vielleicht mit den Linern Glück?


----------



## Jendo (21. Dezember 2009)

von-See schrieb:


> sieht sehr gut aus...aber mal ne Frage zur Bremse Hinten ,,keine Scheibenbremse" möglich dann muß das EASTON Laufrad wieder raus? denn auf dem Bild  vom 17. ist die Laufradnarbe ja mit Scheibenaufnahme oder hab ich mich da verschaut? oder kommt in einem der noch fehlenden Türchen ein anderes Laufrad für Hinten noch zum Vorschein...



Stempel oder Rücktrittbremse wären noch weitere Alternativen!


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Dezember 2009)

Winterzeit...Bastelzeit







Frohes Fest, Jungs!


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Dezember 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> zieh mal lieber Winterreifen drauf


...sind meine Winterreifen.Medusa=Wetscream in CC-Version



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Shimano, Promax, Sram........, haben 1,1er Züge?
> Welche sind das?
> Ich habe keine gefunden!
> Hattest vielleicht mit den Linern Glück?


Diese Züge bekommst du einzeln aus der 200Stck. Großhandelsbox in jedem halbwegs gut sortierten Bikeshop,sofern dieser auch Service anbietet bzw. über eine Werkstatt verfügt.Oder halt mal *Schaltzug 1,1 * googl´n ...wenns denn unbedingt von einem Webshop sein muß!!!Allerdings würde sich bestimmt auch der Händler freuen wenn man ihn mal wieder besucht  


*Nr.22*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Dezember 2009)

Habe mal eine Zeit im Bikeshop geschraubt.
Da waren alle Großboxen von Shimano 1,2.
Promax & Jagwire hab ich nachgemessen, immer 1,2?


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt...


Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... in jedem halbwegs gut sortierten Bikeshop...




In unserem Shop hatten wir immer welche!


----------



## bestmove (22. Dezember 2009)

Was hat der Rahmen eigentlich für ein Sattelstützenmaß 26,8, 27,2? Auf die Bremsanlage und Zugverlegung bin ich gespannt, du willst doch keine gewöhnliche V-Brake ranschrauben?!


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Dezember 2009)

HS33? aber mit den Felgen geht das ja nich...


----------



## blaubaer (22. Dezember 2009)

wiso wird immer noch über die bremse gerätselt ? der Rahmen ist ja scheibenbremstauglich


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Dezember 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Was hat der Rahmen eigentlich für ein Sattelstützenmaß 26,8, 27,2? Auf die Bremsanlage und Zugverlegung bin ich gespannt, du willst doch keine gewöhnliche V-Brake ranschrauben?!



Stützenmaß ist *26,8 *!

Hab was Besseres als V-Brakes ...schöne alte Custom Cantis von ca.`93 mit Tuningbelägen,die heftiger zupacken als manche aktuelle Disc.Damit hätte ich damals mehrfach die Gelegenheit gehabt über den Lenker zu gehen,wenn ich nicht aufgepasst hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (22. Dezember 2009)

Ha ha, geil  aber du hast recht, die haben teils schon ganz schön zugepackt.


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Dezember 2009)

Was für Ärme du Tier


----------



## gobo (22. Dezember 2009)

hahaha ja man nu guck dir den an
muß meinem vorredner echt recht geben,DU TIER!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Dezember 2009)

Soul, wann hattest du das letzte mal im Radladen gearbeitet?

von mir gibbet auch was neues 






Wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## bestmove (23. Dezember 2009)

Hey Soulbrother, was ist mit unserem Türchen los, geht das Säckelchen nicht auf? Vielleicht gibts auch Probleme mit der Bremsanlage ... ich vermisse meine morgentliche Lektüre


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Dezember 2009)

...ja sorry,erster Urlaubstag und trotzdem im Zeitstress,mal schnell die *Nr.23*





...und schon wieder auf der Flucht.Später gibts noch Bildscher vom Basteln,bis dahin


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Dezember 2009)

Dummerweise hab ich den Zughalter von der 32 verschlampt.Hab das Suchen jetzt langsam leid und mir deshalb kurzerhand einen selbst gebastelt 









...,die ollen verschrammten Klemmringe von den Griffen wieder auf Hochglanz aufgemöbelt













...und mit Erstellung des ersten Teils einer Schablone für einen Discadapter begonnen





...genug geschafft für den ersten Urlaubstag


----------



## von-See (24. Dezember 2009)

sehr schön...Hut ab...wenn ich mir Dein Werkzeug so anschaue könnte man tippen das Du evtl. Zahntechniker bist?
das Weihnachtsberufe raten...

frohes Fest...


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Dezember 2009)

*No.24*









*Fahrbereit,wenn auch nur mit 1 Bremse *



*...Discadapter wird noch gefertigt,da hat jetzt einfach die Zeit für gefehlt!*


*Fröhliche Weihnachten! ​*


----------



## numinisflo (24. Dezember 2009)

Sieht schonmal sehr gut aus, ich freu mich schon auf gute Bilder vom kompletten Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (30. Dezember 2009)

...bekommst du Flo,sobald ich Bilder von deinem Blizzard gesehen habe 



bestmove schrieb:


> Auf die Bremsanlage und Zugverlegung bin ich gespannt, du willst doch keine gewöhnliche V-Brake ranschrauben?!


 
*Bitteschön:*


































*Gewicht:* *13960 g* (+ die paar Gramm für den noch fehlenden Discadapter)...da kann ich ganz gut mit leben


----------



## RattleHead (30. Dezember 2009)

Super schon........modern classic! Was fur ein bremsadpter geht daran?


----------



## Sw!tch (30. Dezember 2009)

Verdammt geiles Rad Axel  
Aber wenn du den Bart noch weiter wuchern lässt, siehst du bald tatsächlich aus wie der böse Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Jako (30. Dezember 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Aber wenn du den Bart noch weiter wuchern lässt, siehst du bald tatsächlich aus wie der böse Weihnachtsmann



....das würde ich auch sagen, man souly, das kratzt doch an den oberschenkeln.....


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Dezember 2009)

Der Adapter wird zwangsläufig eine Eigenkonstruktion.Das Modell dafür werde ich wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Tagen aus Kunststoff herstellen...sofern ich zeitlich dazu komme.Sobald dann alles sauber läuft,wird der Adapter von einem lieben Freund aus Alu gefräßt.

Sind doch nicht meine Schenkel  ...jo,nächstes Jahr werde ich mich dann auch wieder mal rasieren,hab ja noch Urlaub


----------



## Magnum 204 (1. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön geworden das DH

hier mal was neues für mein Switch

Answer Pro Taper DH 780







Frohes Neues


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (1. Januar 2010)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Sehr schön geworden das DH
> 
> hier mal was neues für mein Switch
> 
> ...



Ist der wirklich so pink ? Oder sieht das auf dem Bild nur so aus ?


----------



## numinisflo (1. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön. Mach doch mal ein Bild vom kompletten Bike u. stells in den Switch Thread.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist am Samstag auch was feines eingetroffen. Die Front ist jetzt genau so tief wie ich sie haben wollte, perfekt! 
Der Schaft wird noch gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2010)

hab jetzt auch genug zum basteln, aber da es ja kein Rocky ist werd ich wohl verbannt sein


----------



## gobo (11. Januar 2010)

aber canadisch isser,und das ist doch die hauptsache.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (11. Januar 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch genug zum basteln, aber da es ja kein Rocky ist werd ich wohl verbannt sein



Nicht schlecht ! Wie gross bist Du und welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du ausgesucht ?


----------



## Jendo (11. Januar 2010)

NEID!
Viel Spaß´beim Aufbauen


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Januar 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch genug zum basteln, aber da es ja kein Rocky ist werd ich wohl verbannt sein



So ein Quark, bau es auf und stell Bilder rein! Wirklich ein schöner Rahmen!


----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2010)

Danke @ll 

zur grösse, Rahmen ist M, ich bin 185gross. hab zuvor meinen alten Slayer SS vermessen und der Cove STD ist nur 4mm kürzer, sollte also passen ...

ok Bilder folgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (11. Januar 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Danke @ll
> 
> zur grösse, Rahmen ist M, ich bin 185gross. hab zuvor meinen alten Slayer SS vermessen und der Cove STD ist nur 4mm kürzer, sollte also passen ...
> 
> ok Bilder folgen ...



Genau stell mal Bilder rein wie es weitergeht.

Noch eine Frage: Weisst du zufaellig wie der Rahmen in Silbern aussieht?
Ist das blankes Metall a la intense oder ist das mehr so ein silbergrauer Lack?

Glaenzend oder Matt ?

Gruss


----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2010)

sorry 

google mal nach bilder, oder bei Pinkbike findet man auch viel STD`s in alles farben


----------



## gobo (11. Januar 2010)

was wird es den für ein aufbau??


----------



## Nofaith (11. Januar 2010)

Gibt's die F80 RLC-FIT 2010 nicht in Deutschland? Finde die Gabel nirgends im I-Shop. Auch Toxoholics hat sie nicht im Katalog, aber FOX ist sie gelistet? 

Kann man die F-Serie tarveln wie 'ne RockShox?


----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> was wird es den für ein aufbau??



Parts 

Rahmen Cove STD gr. M 
Dämpfer Fox DHX 5.0 
Dämpferfeder kommt nocht Titan
Gabel noch ungewiss, vermutlich 66er RC3
Steuersatz SixPack Kingping 
Vorbau SixPack
Lenker RaceFace Atlas FR 0.5" 785mm
Griffe SixPack 
Sattelstütze RaceFace Evolve XC 
Sattle Sele Italia SLR 
Kurbeln RaceFace Atlas FR 
Innenlager RaceFace Atlas FR 
Kettenblatt SixPack 
Kettenführung E*Thirteen 
Pedale CrankBrothers Mallet 
Bremsen Vo Avid Code 07 203mm
Bremsen Hi Avid Code 07 185mm
Laufradsatz Naben NukeProof / Felgen MTX33 
Kassette Sram 
Kette Sram 
Schaltwerk Sram X.9 medium 
Schalthebel Sram Trigger X.9


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn du eine Geschlechtskrankheit hast würde ich mich freuen weiterhin Bilder vom Aufbau zu sehen.


----------



## blaubaer (12. Januar 2010)

na dann mal los, heute war aber erst schatztruhen durchwühlen angesagt  da der rahmen keine iscg aufnahme hat. 

wer sucht der findet 





danach konnte es mal losgehen, das resultat 





auch schon eingepresst, der KingPin


----------



## Jendo (12. Januar 2010)

Nette Schatztruhen


----------



## gobo (12. Januar 2010)

da bin ich aber mal gespannt wenn das teil fertig ist!


----------



## blaubaer (13. Januar 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Nette Schatztruhen



ich staun da ab und zu selbst was sich in diesen schubladen befindet, beim suchen nach teile oder schräubchen 

heute gings erst später weiter...





es steht auf eigenen beinen 





der Dämpfer wird sicher noch in der laufe der saison gewechselt 





die alte bremse muss nochmals eine saison herhalten 





der Lenker ist nur für den aufbau montiert, bestellt ist RF Atlas 0.5" 785er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (13. Januar 2010)

Schaut doch schon ganz nett aus! 

Könnte das hier noch evtl. etwas für Dich bzw. das Cove sein? So ein weiß-schwarzer I-Fly würde sicher noch was hermachen...


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Januar 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich staun da ab und zu selbst was sich in diesen schubladen befindet, beim suchen nach teile oder schräubchen



 ...geht mir auch oft so!

Viel Freude beim weiteren Aufbau,wird ein schönes Bike.
Bis auf den Lenker   sieht es jetzt schon sehr gut aus


----------



## neikless (14. Januar 2010)

schönes Schnubbelchen !


----------



## blaubaer (14. Januar 2010)

Danke @ll 



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Könnte das hier noch evtl. etwas für Dich bzw. das Cove sein? So ein weiß-schwarzer I-Fly würde sicher noch was hermachen...



damit hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt 



heute gab es leider kein bastelvortschritt, eher ärger und böse worte vom, jetzt ehemaligem, Localdealer und dies nur weil ich den rahmen nicht vor ort gekauft hab, ich versteh die welt nicht mehr


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Januar 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schaut doch schon ganz nett aus!
> 
> Könnte das hier noch evtl. etwas für Dich bzw. das Cove sein? So ein weiß-schwarzer I-Fly würde sicher noch was hermachen...



Ich Depp habe glatt den Link vergessen, wie ich gerade bemerkt habe: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=23386


----------



## Condor (15. Januar 2010)

Wenn so alle Geschlechtskrankheiten aussehen, dann will ich auch eine!


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Januar 2010)

Die sind ja auch in Wirklichkeit total niedlich! 






Syphilis





Tripper

www.riesenmikroben.de


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2010)

Gibt es die auch als Bike- Klingel?


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Januar 2010)

Das wär mal richtig witzig!

Leider nicht, es gibt nur einen Seifenspender:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (15. Januar 2010)

vielleicht sowas ? 






die letzten groben arbeiten folgten heute 





schaltung fertig. 





Lenker traf auch pünktlich ein. 

das erste Rollout fühlte sich ganz gut an 
morgen noch die bremsen entlüften, dann gibts dann vllcht auch vom ganzen kunstwerk hochglanzbilder...


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön Marco,bin schon gespannt auf morgen! 

Bzgl. Bremsen ging es bei mir auch einen Schritt weiter.Nachdem ich hin und wieder etwas Zeit für den schrittweisen Entwurf und die Herstellung einer Adapterschablone finden konnte...





...sind die äußeren Abmessungen passend und die Scheibe läuft schleiffrei





Das Profil wird noch etwas filigraner skelettiert bevor es dann final aus Alu gefräßt wird.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (15. Januar 2010)

@soulbrother:
Grundsätzlich: Cooles Projekt!
Wieso integrierst Du nicht auch gleich den Adapter für den Bremssattel mit in deinen Adapter? Dann hast die DeLuxe-All-In-One Ausführung ...

ride on ... bzw. build on


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Januar 2010)

Kurzzeitig hatte ich diesen Gedanken auch schon mal,allerdings wäre ich dann immer auf diese eine Bremse mit dieser einen Scheibengröße festgelegt.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (15. Januar 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Kurzzeitig hatte ich diesen Gedanken auch schon mal,allerdings wäre ich dann immer auf diese eine Bremse mit dieser einen Scheibengröße festgelegt.



ist ein argument ...


----------



## blaubaer (20. Februar 2010)

ist immer noch winter, heute wiedermal etwas im wahrsten sinne gebastelt 

Selfmade Schlauchlossystem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (21. Februar 2010)

Gefällt mir Bin mit meinen NoTubes zwar zufrieden, wenn man aber x-beliebige Felgen nutzen will ists ne gute Idee.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2010)

Adapterrohling ...





...letzte Passgenauigkeiten im Bereich der Auflage angepasst und gebohrt



 


Passt bestens:






Kosmetische Überarbeitung folgt noch,morgen wird erst mal getestet!


----------



## neikless (2. März 2010)

du bist ein Freak , ein Meister-Freak


----------



## Sw!tch (2. März 2010)

njoa respekt!


----------



## MrFaker (2. März 2010)

saubere arbeit, fräst du selbst?

lg chris


----------



## neikless (2. März 2010)

er nagt


----------



## Soulbrother (3. März 2010)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> saubere arbeit, fräst du selbst?
> 
> lg chris



Steht zwar alles schon auf der letzten und dieser Seite...aber gut,extra für dich nochmal  



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Der Adapter wird zwangsläufig eine Eigenkonstruktion.Das Modell dafür werde ich in den nächsten Tagen aus Kunststoff herstellen.Sobald dann alles sauber läuft,wird der Adapter von einem lieben Freund aus Alu gefräßt.





Soulbrother schrieb:


> Bzgl. Bremsen ging es bei mir auch einen Schritt weiter.Nachdem ich hin und wieder etwas Zeit für den schrittweisen Entwurf und die Herstellung einer Adapterschablone finden konnte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kosmetische Nachbearbeitung erfolgt auch noch,sofern ich den heutigen ersten Praxistest für gut befinde...freu mich auf heut mittag


----------



## onkel_doc (4. März 2010)

Bin auch noch am "basteln". Werde es dieses Jahr mal wieder vermehrt im Gelände einsetzen.
Ist ein Rocky Hammer 1998.
Es kommt noch ne neue Gabel und Sattelstütze drauf. Eventuell noch ein neuer Antrieb.
Hier die Verschiedenen Ausbaustufen.
Aber eben noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Jendo (5. März 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2010)

Danke für deine guten worte. Hab jetzt ne SASO Carbonstarrgabel bestellt. Hoffe das kommt gut. Sattelstütze wird ne Thomson elite reinkommen. Und dann werden noch (wenn sie dann mal kommen) noch Ritchey WCS Crosscountryräder verbaut. Werde es nochmals reinstellen wenn es wirklich fertig ist. Das schaltwerk möchte ich eigentlich drannlassen, weil es hübsch zum filigranen rahmen passt.

Müsste dann mal fertig sein...bei uns wird es langsam wärmer.
gruss onkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (8. März 2010)

Nach langer und nervenaufreibender Suche endlich eine neue Gabel für mein Slayer gefunden:





2008 Manitou Nixon 160 Air Intrinsic in Sonderfarbe. Dürfte sowohl farblich als auch technisch ziemlich einmalig sein, da  die Nixon in diesem Jahrgang offiziell nur mit TPC+ erhältlich war.

Hausgemachtes Foto auf der Waage kommt noch, ich freu mich!


----------



## numinisflo (8. März 2010)

Gute Sache. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was das wird.


----------



## Nofaith (8. März 2010)

@ Soulbrother

Hab gesehen Du hast an Deinem DH die EASTON HAVOC Laufräder. Die hast Du doch bestimmt gewogen, oder? Wie liegen die gewichtstechnisch? Lassen Sich die Aufkleber entfernen?


----------



## Fabeymer (9. März 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Gute Sache. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was das wird.



Ich auch! 

Falls es jemanden interessiert und weil ich meiner Freude einfach Ausdruck verleihen muss:
Hatte heute Abend nochmals Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer und dabei erfahren, dass er als Mechaniker für das Intense/MS Racing Factory Team tätig war und die Gabel direkt von Manitou erhalten hat. 
Das Rot dürfte daher dem Team-Rot entsprechen, wie hier zu sehen:






Schön schlicht ist bei meinem Bike daher jetzt erstmal Geschichte und es kann durchaus passieren, dass das jetzt richtig bunt wird.
Denn sind wir doch mal ehrlich: eine Gabel mit roten Tauchrohren, magnesiumfarbenen Standrohren und einer verchromten Krone dezent zu integrieren, das funktioniert eh nicht. Von daher ab mit der Kiste in den Farbtopf.


----------



## Jako (9. März 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ Soulbrother
> 
> Hab gesehen Du hast an Deinem DH die EASTON HAVOC Laufräder. Die hast Du doch bestimmt gewogen, oder? Wie liegen die gewichtstechnisch? Lassen Sich die Aufkleber entfernen?



hi, der laufradsatz wiegt 2380g - die aufkleber lassen sich entfernen - ich habe nur die easton-logos stehen lassen.... gruß jako


----------



## Jendo (9. März 2010)

Die Nixon sieht einmalig geil aus!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ Soulbrother
> 
> Hab gesehen Du hast an Deinem DH die EASTON HAVOC Laufräder. Die hast Du doch bestimmt gewogen, oder? Wie liegen die gewichtstechnisch? Lassen Sich die Aufkleber entfernen?



Ich hab die mal irgendwann gewogen und kann mich erinnern,daß die Herstellerangabe von *1875g* nur wirklich minimal überschritten wurde,ich glaube es waren ziemlich genau 1900g...allerdings inkl. Felgenbänder!

Ganz 100%ig genau kann ich dir das nochmal in ein paar Tagen sagen,da ich noch 2 weitere  Sätze davon bekomme. 

Die Aufkleber lassen sich abziehen,ja,wie Jako schon ganz richtig bemerkt hat .Hab meine am Element auch schon teilentfernt und nur den weißen Easton Schriftzug stehen lassen.


----------



## Jako (9. März 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich hab die mal irgendwann gewogen und kann mich erinnern,daß die Herstellerangabe von *1875g* nur wirklich minimal überschritten wurde,ich glaube es waren ziemlich genau 1900g...allerdings inkl. Felgenbänder!



oh man! es ging ja um die AM..... sorry....


----------



## Jendo (9. März 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> oh man! es ging ja um die AM..... sorry....



Oder Schwankungen bei der Herstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2010)

Solange nicht das Einbaumaß zwischen 135-150mm schwankt ist ja noch alles im Grünen


----------



## Nofaith (9. März 2010)

@ all

Meinte die AM-Version! Danke für die Info's!


----------



## neikless (9. März 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ganz 100%ig genau kann ich dir das nochmal in ein paar Tagen sagen,da ich noch 2 weitere  Sätze davon bekomme.


 nicht kleckern ... KLOTZEN !!!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2010)

Geburtstag ohne geile Geschenke wäre ja dooof


----------



## qwwq20091 (9. März 2010)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2010)

Zu früh...Ende nächster Woche erst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (9. März 2010)

ok!


----------



## Soulbrother (13. März 2010)

*Zum Gewicht,hab heute nochmal alle Laufräder nachgewogen...*




DH 12x150mm:
VR inkl. 2omm Kappen 1110g
HR 1270g

AM:
VR inkl. 20mm Kappen 880g
HR 1070g


*AM´s mit individualisierten Stickern...*


----------



## Jako (14. März 2010)

hey, da hast Du aber deine geschenke zu früh ausgepackt.... was fährst Du denn für reifen auf den AM´s ? sind dir die felgen nicht zu schmal? gruß jako


----------



## Jendo (14. März 2010)

Wahnsinn!
Welche  Bikes beglückst Du denn damit?


----------



## slayerrider (14. März 2010)

so wie es aussieht fast alle.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2010)

*@Jako:* Ich benutze meine Geschenke doch noch gar nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...ich bereite sie nur schon mal vor,damit ich ab kommendem Wo-ende gleich damit starten kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...max.2.35er Maxxis

*@Jendo,Slayer:* DH aufs Flaty...iss ja klar,AM´s auf Pipeline und Flow,Element hat ja schon welche


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. März 2010)

da ist aber einer wieder fleißig am aufmotzen. 

Eine Frage mal in den Raum!

Was spricht dagegen eine 07er 888 WC nur mit einer Feder zu fahren?
In den Holm ohne Feder müsste doch eigentlich die Ölmenge erhöht werden.
Ich habe es heute aus Spaß einmal gemacht. Dann brauche ich keine neuen Federn für meine Freundin kaufen.

Cu


----------



## neikless (14. März 2010)

@XL! "kranker Scheiß man "


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. März 2010)

für alle die es wissen wollen. Gegen eine 888 07er mit einer Feder spricht nichts dagegen. Habe heute mit Cosmic Sports geredet.

Für meine Freundin nur das beste. Jetzt fährt sie quasi eine halbe WC mit 3,32 kg. Hoffentlich ist es nicht zu weich


----------



## blaubaer (26. Juli 2010)

keiner am basteln ? 

na dann mach ichs halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (29. Juli 2010)

*Winterzeit - Bastelzeit*



blaubaer schrieb:


> keiner am basteln ?
> 
> na dann mach ichs halt



Respekt!  ... der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm quasi, am 26.7. schon Winter  ... aber was soll's: hau rein  
sieht nach einem ähnlichen Vorhaben aus wie bei mir, hab gerade eine KindShock ans Hardtail gebastelt 

Ride on!


----------



## blaubaer (31. Juli 2010)

naja, nur im winter basteln ist langweilig, ich bastle, meist z.b. bei schlechtwetter oder wenn ich spätschicht hab, am morgen am Bike rumschrauben und der nachmittag ist völlig entspannt  

hier noch ein teil der bastelarbeit   

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13696069"]Bastelarbeiten am Cove on Vimeo[/ame]


und das ergebniss gibts im fremdgeher*fred*


----------



## Soulbrother (11. August 2010)

Respekt,ganz schön flinke Finger 




blaubaer schrieb:


> keiner am basteln ?




Aber immer doch 

Naben umspeichen...




Gabel servicen und pimpen...






 

 







Und selbst noch auf Tour wird gebastelt,wenn auch zwangsweise...








Freu mich schon so ein bisschen auf Winter,bzw. die vorweihnachtliche Adventszeit...


----------



## bestmove (11. August 2010)

Immer wieder interessant zu sehen was du alles anstellst


----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2010)

Gabel ist super geworden!


----------



## Soulbrother (13. August 2010)

Danke,ich war vom Ergebnis selbst überrascht und kann diesen Schleifschwamm nur allerwärmstens empfehlen...geniales Teil


----------



## neikless (13. August 2010)

super arbeit , nur der weisse hintergrund bei den stickern stört irgendwie unruhig ...


----------



## blaubaer (13. August 2010)

die gabel ist ja mal sowas von  richtig zum


----------



## Sw!tch (13. August 2010)

haste klarlack drüber gemacht? der rallyl-lack ist extrem kratzanfällig 

aber sieht wirklich top aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (18. August 2010)

Danke,
Sticker sind erst mal nur pro forma...Winterzeit/Bastelzeit 
Kratzer gibts bisher noch keine


----------



## slayerrider (18. August 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Danke,ich war vom Ergebnis selbst überrascht und kann diesen Schleifschwamm nur allerwärmstens empfehlen...geniales Teil


Welcher Schleifschwamm? Bitte Infos.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. August 2010)

...jener welcher auf dem Schaftrohr liegt (s.Foto) 

Sowas hier


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. August 2010)

wenn ihr alle schon bastelt mache ich doch mal mit.
Meine Baustelle ist das RMX.
War gestern absolut spontan in WInterberg. Resultat: FOX 40 leckt schon wieder aus beiden Dichtungen, das Gewinde vom Bolzen das den Link mit dem Hinterbau verbindet ist überdreht (warum auch immer) und ich habe meine Kette verloren.

Eine Chance gebe ich der FOX 40 noch, sollte sie noch mal den Geist aufgeben.......sagen wir in Final Ligure, dann kommt eine neue 888 EVO


----------



## blaubaer (11. September 2010)

heute auch mal wieder eine Bastelstunde eingelegt, nach einer kurzen Trailfahrt mit Ausritt in die Botanik, wegen versagen der hinteren Bremse.


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. September 2010)

Echt übel!! Aber solche Tage gibt es. Aber immerhin funktioniert die Bremse jetzt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. September 2010)

jaha ich bastel auch mal wieder.

Die hälfte der neuen Gewichtskur ist vollendet.

Das Slayer bekommt komplett DT SWiss EX 500 Felgen





Das RMX dafür hat endlich keine weißen Speichen mehr und bekommt die  Mavic 721 vom Slayer. Mal sehen wie die sich am RMX so machen.





tat mal wieder richtig gut ein wenig zu basteln


----------



## Sw!tch (17. September 2010)

gut gemacht


----------



## Deleted 10349 (5. Oktober 2010)

Was macht der geneigte Biker wenn es den ganzen Tag schifft und die nächsten Tage gutes Wetter prognostiziert wird ... 
logisch: er tuned sein getreues Ross ....

erstmal das Operationsbesteck hergerichtet ...




Mass nehmen ...




Ein Schluck zur Entspannung nachdem der Eingriff mit der Säge erfolgreich war ...




... soooooooo und fertisch, Patient ist wohlauf und kann morgen entlassen werden 




... noch eine kurze Runde übern Hof zur Funktionskontrolle dann ist Feierabend.

Die nächsten Tage ist "Indian Summer" angesagt und Ross und Reiter freuen sich auf ein paar schöne Herbstausritte.

Ride on!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2010)

viel Spaß!


----------



## peterbe (6. Oktober 2010)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> Was macht der geneigte Biker wenn es den ganzen Tag schifft und die nächsten Tage gutes Wetter prognostiziert wird ...
> logisch: er tuned sein getreues Ross ....
> 
> erstmal das Operationsbesteck hergerichtet ...
> ...



Mal ein Basteltipp am Rande: Wenn du ein echter Bastelfreund bist, solltest du beim Ablängen eines Steuerrohrs dieses niemals in einen Schraubstock spannen und sägen, sondern dir für einen Bruchteils der Kosten der Gabel einen Rohrschneider kaufen. Diesen spannst du dann in den Schraubstock und längst die Gabel ab. Sauberer Schnitt, keine Gefahr der Beschädigung des Schaftrohres.


----------



## Jako (6. Oktober 2010)

> Mal ein Basteltipp am Rande: Wenn du ein echter Bastelfreund bist, solltest du beim Ablängen eines Steuerrohrs dieses niemals in einen Schraubstock spannen und sägen, sondern dir für einen Bruchteils der Kosten der Gabel einen Rohrschneider kaufen. Diesen spannst du dann in den Schraubstock und längst die Gabel ab. Sauberer Schnitt, keine Gefahr der Beschädigung des Schaftrohres.



"niemals".....das ist ja wohl etwas übertrieben..... ich würde sagen ich bin ein "echter" bastelfreund, und wer was kann, kann auch einen gabelschaft in den schraubstock spannen und sägen..... einen carbonschaft muß man ja auch sägen und kann ihn nicht mit dem rohrschneider kürzen. mein steuerrohr würde ich allerdings weder mit der säge noch mit einem rohrschneider bearbeiten  gruß jako


----------



## Jendo (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem bei Rohrschneidern ist, dass der Schaft an der Schnittstelle eine kleine Wulst bildet. In Kombination mit einen Thomson Vorbau hatte ich da schon mehrmals arge Probleme den Vorbau wieder auf die Gabel zu bekommen. Erst nach gründlicher Feilarbeit passte es dann wieder. Dann kann ich auch gleich eine gescheite Säge benutzen. Und ja, der Rohrschneider war richtig herum angesetzt


----------



## Jako (6. Oktober 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Rohrschneidern ist, dass der Schaft an der Schnittstelle eine kleine Wulst bildet.......



RICHTIG! allerdings, je besser der rohrschneider umso geringer das problem......

wichtig ist das der gabelschaft im schraubstock nicht verformt wird. da eine federgabel recht schwer ist und die hebelkraft für die klemmkraft zu groß ist, sollte die Federgabel im schraubstock jemand halten - oder irgendwie abgestützt werden, damit man den schraubstock nicht zu fest zudrehen muß....... jetzt nur noch gerade sägen.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2010)

es gibt verschiedene schneidrollen für den rohrschneider


----------



## peterbe (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Federgabel in den Schraubstock gespannt wird, nützt es nur, wenn sie auch spannt, und dann wirken Biegekräfte aufs Rohr. Wenn die Gabel jemand hält kann man die Gabel auch gleich halten und brauch keinen Schraubstock. Feilen sollte man auf jeden Fall die Schnittkante/Sägekante, da es sonnst schon bei den Lagern Probleme geben kann und auch beim Sägen ein Grat stehen bleibt. Und spätestens beim Tauschen der Vornauten gibt es dann passerzick.Für das Sägen von Carbonschäften gibt es ja diese speziellen Sägeblatthalter, die ein Ausreißen der Carbonfasern verhindern und wer bitte möchte ein Carbon-Gabelrohr in einen Schraubstock spannen?
Spezialwerkzeug ist trotzdem von Nöten, oder kloppt ihr die Kralle mit einer Schraube in den Schaft? Dazu sollte doch wohl ein Krallen-Einpress-Werkzeug für 15 Euro drin sitzen, oder?

Ich meine, wer es ohne Spezialwerkzeug machen will und es sich zutraut - bitteschön, super Schrauberhändchen, aber spätestens nach der zweiten abgesägten Gabel habe ich eingesehen, dass Spezialwerkzeug, vor allem hochwertiges, seinen Sinn hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (6. Oktober 2010)

es kommt halt darauf an wie fest man den schraubstock zudreht..... entgraten muß man immer - das ist klar!
hier mein kralle-einschlagwerkzeug selber gedreht 5 min. arbeit, funktioniert perfekt.... gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Oktober 2010)

selber gebautes ist immer fein  zwar kein Einschlagwerkzeug für die Kralle aber für die Lager am Flatline.






(hatte ich glaub schon mal gepostet)


----------



## Nofaith (6. Oktober 2010)

Normalerweise sollte man eine Sägeführung nutzen, egal ob Alu oder Carbon, je nach Werkstoff das passende Sägeblatt.

Rohrschneider verursachen immer einen Wulst, das ist prinzipbedingt. Selbst bei uns in der Fertigung von Kugelkäfigen lässt es sich nicht 100% vermeiden, diese Schneiden werden extra angefertigt und mit 3D-Koordinaten-Messmaschinen bevor sie zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ist mir zuviel Fackelzug.
Bisher habe ich alle Gabeln eingespannt und abgeschippelt.


----------



## Nofaith (6. Oktober 2010)

Die Geister die ich rief.......


----------



## el Lingo (6. Oktober 2010)

Ab ist ab und damit Ruhe. Einer macht es so, einer so...


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Oktober 2010)

Spielverderber! Rohre absägen war immer eine Wissenschaft und sie wird es auch bleiben!


----------



## blaubaer (6. Oktober 2010)

meine methode : beam mich ab scotty  

hatte auch was zu basteln : 5 Lose Schrauben


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Oktober 2010)

*man nehme:





Park Tool SG-6





normale Metallbügelsäge

wenn das Rohr auf die richtige Länge abgesägt ist...





Schleifmaschine 

...um den äußeren Grat ab zu schleifen...





Entgrater

...um den Grat innen zu beseitigen. Und zu guter letzt, die Kralle mit...





Krallen Einschlagwerkzeug (für geübte ohne Führung für ungeübte mit Führung) 

...einschlagen*

*Fertig!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (12. Oktober 2010)

ich hab' mir auch mal wieder was zum Basteln gekauft


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Oktober 2010)

Du kleiner Drecksack bist zu beneiden  ich wünsch dir eine richtig geile Zeit


----------



## neikless (12. Oktober 2010)

gut zu wissen das da auch ein männer bike wie das rmx rein geht
das evoc teil wollte ich mir zum geburtstag schenken ...


----------



## numinisflo (12. Oktober 2010)

Das ist natürlich einige Klassen edler als die von mir gewählte Transportvariante.
Wär schön wenn du mal ein paar Eindrücke von dem Täschchen niederschreiben könntest.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (12. Oktober 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich einige Klassen edler als die von mir gewählte Transportvariante.
> Wär schön wenn du mal ein paar Eindrücke von dem Täschchen niederschreiben könntest.



haha - die Tasche hab ich auch !


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Oktober 2010)

Danke Jungs...vorallem dir, Souli 

Zum Thema Evoc: 
Das Ding ist eine Wucht!

Ich hab' zuvor den Fehler begangen mir die Tasche von Chainreactioncycles zu bestellen, weil sie mit 66â¬ einfach unschlagbar gÃ¼nstig war. FÃ¼r RennrÃ¤der oder sowas ist sie vielleicht garnicht schlecht, aber es war ein Krampf das RMX nur halbwegs reinzukriegen. Zudem wÃ¤re das Bike vollkommen ungeschÃ¼tzt gewesen. Das ist vorallem deshalb schlecht, da der geringe Radstand dafÃ¼r sorgt, dass die Kiste leicht umfliegt.

Die Evoc hÃ¤lt dagegen, was man sich von dem hohen Preis verspricht. 

- Alle Befestigungspunkte sind sinnvoll gewÃ¤hlt und variabel
- die groÃe Schaumstoffplattform, auf der Hinterbau und Tretlager ruhen ist super geschnitten (ich hÃ¤tte das Schaltwerk eigentlich nicht abschrauben brauchen)
- mitgelieferte FiberglassstÃ¤be versteifen die Tasche am Heck
-mitgelieferte Kunstoffrohre stablisieren die seitlichen Laufradtaschen und schÃ¼tzen die Bremsscheiben perfekt
- Es ist immernoch maÃig Platz! Die Helmtasche passt bspw optimal unter das Unterrohr
- durch den sehr breiten Radstand liegt das Ding super auf der StraÃe

Mein Rad fliegt zwei Klassen besser als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Oktober 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Danke Jungs...vorallem dir, Souli
> 
> Zum Thema Evoc:
> Das Ding ist eine Wucht!
> ...



Moin

Das kann ich alles unterschreiben. Hatte mir diese Tasche für meinen letzjährigen Kanadatrip geholt - und nicht bereut.
Die Bremsscheiben hatte ich allerdings abgeschraubt. Schaltwerk auch. Sicher ist sicher.
Praktisch fand ich auch die kleine Tasche im Inneren. Da passt viel Kleinzeug rein. Und neben dem Bike hatte ich noch meine Protektoren mit drin.

MFG


----------



## pieleh (19. Oktober 2010)

mein Winterprojekt :


----------



## neikless (20. Oktober 2010)

wow !


----------



## gobo (20. Oktober 2010)

aber hallo,na dann viel spass damit

mfg


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Oktober 2010)

Klasse RMX, sieht super aus!

Ich hab auch ein bisschen gebastelt letztens und mich von meiner Juicy 5 verabschiedet, die mich schon länger mit schwammigem Druckpunkt und permanentem Schleifen durch einen Kolbenhänger beinahe in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat.
Nach einer längeren Suche bin ich dann einen Satz quasi neue Louise FR von 2006 gestoßen und habe zugeschlagen. Super Bremse, war sofort nach der Montage schleiffrei und packt so zu, wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. 
Hier sieht man ein bisschen:


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2010)

Das 2006er Modell ist super.
Beste Bremsleistung, Sorgenfrei.

Leider hat die Bremsleistung anschließend nachgelassen, und weiß warum.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja, hatte mich wÃ¤hrend der Suche ein wenig eingelesen und die Meinungen zur 2006er Louise FR waren da recht eindeutig. Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit schon so viele verschiedene Bremsen in den EinkaufswÃ¤gen diverser Onlineshops, aber zum Kauf durchringen konnte ich mich nie endgÃ¼ltig. Die neue Bremse sollte einfach sorglos sein und ordentlich Power haben. Die Saint war mir zu schwer und irgendwie auch von der Optik her ein wenig Overkill, Elixir CR fiel raus, weil ich nicht schon wieder eine Avid wollte, Formula gefiel mir vom Design sehr gut, aber da waren die hohen Ersatzteilpreise und das teilweise divenhafte Verhalten das KO-Kriterium, einzig bei Hope und der Kombi V2 vorne, X2 hinten hÃ¤tte ich mich wohl zum Kauf durchringen kÃ¶nnen. 
Dann habe ich aber die Louise FR als Option fÃ¼r mich entdeckt und nach kurzer Suche dann auch gefunden. Habe jetzt fÃ¼r einen fast neuen Satz knapp Ã¼ber 100 â¬ inkl. Scheiben und Adapter bezahlt, da gab es fÃ¼r mich keine Alternative mehr. Immerhin hat die Louise z.B. auch einen einteiligen Bremssattel, den sich Formula bei der The One ziemlich teuer bezahlen lÃ¤sst. 
Ich freu mich drÃ¼ber, bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt durch Matsch und Schlamm hat sie sich schon bewÃ¤hren dÃ¼rfen. Im Vergleich zur Avid kein Quietschen, sie verrichtet einfach nur unauffÃ¤llig ihre Arbeit. So langsam sind die BelÃ¤ge auch richtig eingefahren und wenn es soweit ist, dann wird sie wohl trotz  "nur" 180/160 zu einer echten Ein-Finger-Bremse.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2010)

Sorglos ist das Teil, ganz sicher.
Trotzdem würde ich mich bei Magura registrieren, dann hast du 5 Jahre Garantie auf Dichtigkeit.
Der Service ist wirklich vorbildlich und schnell.

Die 2006er ist eine 1- Fingerbremse.
Ab 2007 musste der Finger schon gut trainiert sein damit er bei langen steilen Abfahrten durchhält.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Oktober 2010)

Dank Dir für den Hinweis, hab das eben erledigt. 
Mal sehen, jetzt über den Winter lasse ich die Scheibenkombi erstmal so, evtl. rüste ich aber im Frühjahr nochmal größere Scheiben nach, je nachdem, wie ich mit 180/160 bei längeren Abfahrten klarkomme bzw. die Scheiben mit mir.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2010)

Finger vom Lebkuchen!
Dann kommen die Scheiben auch im Frühjahr mit dir klar.

Fahre jetzt die neue Saint (203/ 180) mit original Sintermetalbelägen.

Der erste Biss lässt bei ihr nach wenn sie etwas auf Temperatur kommt.
Die Leistung lässt ebenfalls je nach Temperatur nach (aber trotzdem noch ausreichend)
Die Scheiben (Magura SL- Rotoren oder Shimanorotoren) werden VIEL schneller schwarz als bei der Louise.
Die Louise zeigt dagegen keine so große Leistungsschwankungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (21. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Finger vom Lebkuchen!
> Dann kommen die Scheiben auch im Frühjahr mit dir klar.
> 
> Fahre jetzt die neue Saint (203/ 180) mit original Sintermetalbelägen.
> ...



Das kann ich bestätigen.
Hab sowohl Louise 2006, 2009 glaub ich als auch Saint gefahren.

Die 2006er war wirklich die beste Kombination absolut einwandfrei. Ich frag mich nur wie man es hin bekommt so eine gute Bremse in den anschliessenden Modelljahren so abstürzen zu lassen - echt schade !

Bei der Saint hab ich je nach Temperatur ganz schöne Druckpunktschwankungen - obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass richtig entlüftet wurde.
Trotzdem bin ich sehr happy damit.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Oktober 2010)

Wow, nach dem, was Ihr beide noch so über die Louise im Vergleich zur Saint schreibt, bin ich nochmal eine Ecke glücklicher mit meiner Entscheidung. 

Das mit dem Lebkuchen sollte ich auch hinbekommen, den trockenen aus der Packung mag ich eh nicht wirklich und beim guten vom Konditor oder auf einem schönen Weihnachtsmarkt ist schon preisbedingt eine gewisse Selbstzügelung geboten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2010)

Was mich nur an der Louise wundert:
Warum beist die 2006er so gut, und die Modelle danach nicht?
Kolbenverhältnisse haben sich nicht geändert, die Beläge nur eine andere Form bekommen, Scheiben gleich...., seltsam.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Oktober 2010)

Hm, vielleicht liegt es an der Bauweise? Die Bremssättel der neuen Louise sind ja nur noch verschraubt und nicht mehr aus einem Stück. An den Belägen dürfte es ja eigentlich nicht liegen, die sind ja sogar von der Fläche größer geworden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2010)

Die Fläche der Beläge hat keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Oktober 2010)

Und wieder das gelernt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich war früher auch in dem Glaube.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Oktober 2010)

Hat was mitm Übersetzungsverhältnis zu tun i=l1*l2 und sone Sache... wie schon gesagt wurde Fläche von den Beläge hat überhaupt nichts zu sagen. Kolben größe unten und kolbegröße oben + hebelgröße und Druck spielen ne große Rolle.


----------



## Nofaith (22. Oktober 2010)

Nach dem ersten Bodenfrost beginnt jetzt auch bei mir die Bastelzeit. Schwerpunkt wird das Slayer SXC sein. Nach diversen umbauten(Reifen, KS 950i, VAN36, MZ Roco TST R,...) wird eine kleine Gewichtskur im vernünftigen Rahmen notwendig.

Die ersten Teile Kleinteile(wirklich klein) sind eingetroffen:





Nadellager für die Dämpferaugen. Frisch aus den USA & günstiger wie bei Toxoholics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2010)

Gib mal Info wenn das Lager drin ist.
Bei meinem ist das Dämpferauge so groß, dass das Nadellager Spiel hat.


----------



## Cuberius (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Bastelprojekt für die Winterzeit:







Wird neu lackiert und dann wieder aufgebaut.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Enblem vom Steuerrohr runter bekomme, ohne es zu verbiegen? Eventuell ein bißchen warm machen?


----------



## Flame-Blade (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs einfach mit nem Schraubenzieher abgehebelt.Ging easy und hat nix beschädigt


----------



## Jendo (20. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir ging es auch absolut problemlos mit den Fingern/Schraubendreher ab. Das Logo ist auch nur mit irgendeinem doppelseitigen Klebeband befestigt und lässt sich, falls Du es verbiegen solltest, problemlos zurück biegen.


----------



## gobo (20. Dezember 2010)

na cube da bin ich nun aber mal gespannt was du daraus zauberst


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Dezember 2010)

Getreu nach dem Themenmotto habe auch ich ein neues Projekt begonnen:







Der Vorbesitzer ist nur wenig damit gefahren und hatte vorsoglich alle Flächen mit Schutzfolie beklebt.
Dieses Sahnestück ist in einem wirklich nahzu neuwertigem Zustand und wartet auf die Wiederbelebung 

Ich werde beim Aufbau hauptsächlich Wert auf die Optik legen. Zum täglichen Gebrauch ist es mir zu schade, dafür habe ich ja noch einige im Keller stehn...

Die Teileauswahl ist schon im Groben durch. Einiges wird aus meinem Fundus herhalten, vieles ist und wird noch bestellt. Die Gabel z.B. ist eine ältere FOX 36 Float, welche auf das 2011er Design gebracht wurde:














Im Moment warte ich noch auf die Felgenringe. Habe mir rot eloxierte Spank Tweet 30AL bestellt, welche dann über weiße Speichen mit vorhandenen Pimp-Naben vereint werden. Ob mir das hinterher gefällt steht auf einem anderen Blatt...

Ich kann ja ab und zu den Fortschritt hier zeigen. Vielleicht brauche ich auch mal den einen oder anderen Ratschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2010)

Montiere den Umwerfe und federe dann langsam durch.
Die Befestigungsschraube kommt oft an die Schwinge.

Vielleicht tauschst du auch direkt die Achse von Hauptschwinge und Umlenkhebel mit aus.
Die brechen gerne, es gibt verstärkte mit einer Stahlraube.
(Wäre doch ein Jammer, wenn das am Montegrappa passieren würde.........)


----------



## el Lingo (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte die Gabel an der Brücke schwarz gelassen, sonst wird es vorne zu viel Weiß, abenso würde ich persönlich keine roten Felgen einbauen, ebenfalls zu viel. Lieber ein bisschen mehr schwarz rein bringen:


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Dezember 2010)

@RockyRider66: Das werde ich evtl. tatsächlich machen. Nicht gleich, aber vor dem nächsten Urlaub...

@el Lingo: Ja, mit den Felgen hast Du vermutlich Recht. Auch die Gabelbrücke...hmmm

Ich muss glaube eh aufpassen, dass es nicht zu bunt und verspielt wird. Einen roten Lenker habe ich mir eh schon aus dem Kopf geschlagen, vielmer war der rote Spank nicht mehr erhältlich und die Bremsen werden auch schwarz. Ich hätte ja gerne die weißen mit den Ahornblättern genommen...wäre aber vermutlich zu viel des Guten...

Na mal schauen, was die Spediteure vorbeibringen - sofern sie durch die Schneemassen kommen


----------



## Cuberius (20. Dezember 2010)

Flame-Blame schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs einfach mit nem Schraubenzieher abgehebelt.Ging easy und hat nix beschädigt





Jendo schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es auch absolut problemlos mit den Fingern/Schraubendreher ab. Das Logo ist auch nur mit irgendeinem doppelseitigen Klebeband befestigt und lässt sich, falls Du es verbiegen solltest, problemlos zurück biegen.



Das hört sich ja relativ einfach an. Werd's dann mal vorsichtig mit Fingern und Schraubendreher probieren. Danke für den Tip!



			
				gobo schrieb:
			
		

> na cube da bin ich nun aber mal gespannt was du daraus zauberst



Blau wird der Rahmen bleiben, aber ich denke da an einen dunkleren Blauton. Gabel hab ich auch schon hier, 'ne MZ 4x aus 07. Rest kommt mit der Zeit. Verpasse gerade nebenbei meinem RMX andere Laufräder und Gabel.


----------



## gobo (20. Dezember 2010)

zeig fotos vom rmx wenns fertig ist,cuberius!!!

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (20. Dezember 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> zeig fotos vom rmx wenns fertig ist,cuberius!!!
> 
> mfg



Auf jeden Fall. Nur leider wird der Umbau aus geldtechnischen Gründen noch bis Ende Januar dauern. 
Lenker und Steuersatz waren in dem Programm auch dabei. Fahre statt Diabolus 'nen Atlas FR und den König der Steuersätze.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Dezember 2010)

*jährlicher Bikeservice:
*


























einige Parts werden erneuert, alle Lager vom Rahmen und alle Dichtungen an der Gabel werden gewechselt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2010)

sieht aus wei bei mir.
Ich habe aber den noch den Dämpfer zerlegt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Dezember 2010)

Wird demnächst auch geschehen, is aber ne Kleinigkeit


----------



## DaBoom (31. Dezember 2010)

@Hunter-dirt
Gründlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Januar 2011)

Grad ran montiert. Kann also noch wenig zur Funktion sagen. Den Dämpfer hab ich mir vom Switch geliehen









Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität.

MFG


----------



## Jendo (25. Januar 2011)

Wo hast Du denn die Pedale bestellt?
Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir ein zweites Paar fürs Hardtail kaufen. Dann sicherlich auch mit der Titanachse!

Der Grip ist absolut vernünftig und auf einer Skala von 1-10 würde ich eine 7,5-8 geben (mit 5.10 Schuhen).

Grüße,
Roberto


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Januar 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn die Pedale bestellt?
> Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir ein zweites Paar fürs Hardtail kaufen. Dann sicherlich auch mit der Titanachse!
> 
> Der Grip ist absolut vernünftig und auf einer Skala von 1-10 würde ich eine 7,5-8 geben (mit 5.10 Schuhen).
> ...



Die musst/kannst Du die direkt bei Superstar bestellen! Meine ich. Grip hab ich gestern nur mit normalen Sneaker gestestet. War soweit OK.

MFG


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Januar 2011)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer hab ich mir vom Switch geliehen
> 
> MFG



 wird ja als besser!


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn die Pedale bestellt?
> Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir ein zweites Paar fürs Hardtail kaufen. Dann sicherlich auch mit der Titanachse!
> 
> Der Grip ist absolut vernünftig und auf einer Skala von 1-10 würde ich eine 7,5-8 geben (mit 5.10 Schuhen).
> ...



Ich bin auch kurz davor die Dinger zu kaufen.


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Februar 2011)

Ich bin noch am Überlegen:schwarze Kubeln dranlassen,oder durch die orangenen ersetzen...


----------



## neikless (16. Februar 2011)

von der idee her gut ... mit ein bischen dreck drauf passt farblich sicher besser 
semi slick im winter, du bist ein echter Mann


----------



## Jako (16. Februar 2011)

....wenn Du mir das nur erzählt hättest - niemals! sieht aber komischerweise echt gut aus, besonders der kontrast zum schwarzen bash. ich würde sagen "machen"  gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (16. Februar 2011)

orange passt  

den Bash ev in Grau, passend zum Rahmen grau   

dann stört nur noch die schwarze sattelklemme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (16. Februar 2011)

Ich würde auch gerne die orangene Kurbeln am Element sehen wollen!  I-Tüpfelchen wäre dann noch der neue Turbine Vorbau


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön, da sind wir ja mal alle einer Meinung 
...so,ist erledigt!

Semislick...jahaa mit dem rolle ich seit erstmals letzten Samstag echt männermäßig ca. 1Std. auf geteertem Weg am Rhein entlang.Mehr geht noch nicht mit dem operierten Knie,max. 20Kg Belastung mit langsam ansteigender Intensität.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ..........max. 20Kg Belastung mit langsam ansteigender Intensität.



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Jendo (16. Februar 2011)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank,ich arbeite daran...mit meiner Krankengymnastin,so einer herzlosen  Domina 

Und während meines 8-wöchigen Wohnungsexils hatte ich dann auch genug Zeit um u.a. den gerissenen Schnellspanner von der Dämpferverstellung am Pipeline durch einen umgearbeiteten LR-Schnellspanner zu ersetzen...


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2011)

Basis fürs neue AM ist bei mir aufgeschlagen ...





...da "Ski,Board und Rodel" dieses Jahr über Fassenacht zwangsläufig ausfallen muß,wird der Aufbau ab Freitag mittag beginnen und zum 19. des Monats enden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. März 2011)

hatte eLingo recht und es ist ein Alti RSL?
Ich bin wie immer gespannt und wünsche viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## blaubaer (2. März 2011)

der karton steht mit der falschen seite da, man kann nicht lesen was drinn ist


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hatte eLingo recht und es ist ein Alti RSL?
> Ich bin wie immer gespannt und wünsche viel Spaß beim Aufbau


Thx dude,ja,was ist denn jetzt mit dir und was Neuem?



blaubaer schrieb:


> der karton steht mit der falschen seite da, man kann nicht lesen was drinn ist



Aaach tatsächlich  ... wenn man sich nicht um alles selbst kümmert ...die Drea wieder


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. März 2011)

Ich dachte bei euch liegt Schnee?

Ja ich weiß nicht. Ich habe mir erst mal einen neuen Hope Steuersatz und ein neuen Umwerfer bestellt.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2011)

Nö,der   ist bei uns schon lange weg.


*CR-90 in 18" inkl. Dämpfer  3,04Kg*


----------



## peterbe (2. März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch: gute Wahl! Das Ding rockt.


----------



## neikless (3. März 2011)

... bei mir wäre er leichter und billiger gewesen  genau 3 kg 
aber das holst du sicher wieder raus ... viel spaß beim basteln, bin sehr gespannt !


----------



## el Lingo (3. März 2011)

Billiger wäre es nicht gewesen, glaub mir...
Ich bin sehr auf den Aufbau gespannt und überlege immer noch, ob ich auch so eines nehme oder doch das Norco LT


----------



## Soulbrother (3. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ... bei mir wäre er leichter und billiger gewesen  genau 3 kg
> aber das holst du sicher wieder raus ... viel spaß beim basteln, bin sehr gespannt !



Möööööp...und wieder einmal liegst du voll daneben 

Thx,der Spass beginnt ab morgen mittag!



el Lingo schrieb:


> Billiger wäre es nicht gewesen, glaub mir...
> Ich bin sehr auf den Aufbau gespannt und überlege immer noch, ob ich auch so eines nehme oder doch das Norco LT



Also wenn du das Ding erst mal ausgepackt in den Händen hältst...
voll es Schnuckelche


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. März 2011)

Bam...bam....das geht ja wieder rund hier. 
Gleich 2 sehr großartige Rahmen hier im Aufbau 

hast du den Dirtpaw erleichter ja?


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. März 2011)

Morgen wahrscheinlich wird bei mir auch was fertig


----------



## Cuberius (3. März 2011)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Morgen wahrscheinlich wird bei mir auch was fertig



Dann sind wir schon zwei! Geht ja wieder richtig rund hier!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2011)

Ich habe verganene Woche meinen SXC Hinterbau samt DHX in *alle *Einzelteile zerlegt und gewartet.
Zählt das auch zur Winterbastelzeit?
(In der Zeit kann man auch locker ein Bike komplett zusammenbauen)


----------



## Soulbrother (3. März 2011)

Logo,Winterzeit geht doch noch bis ende des Monats


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2011)

Jetzt hab ich keine Fotos gemacht.
Sogar mein ersten Laufrad hab ich eingespeicht.
(Aber leiber Hinterbau & Dämpfer zerlegen............)


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2011)

Ein herrlicher Rahmen ...da kommen alte,schöne Erinnerungen bei mir auf!Welche Gabel machst du da hinein?


qwwq20091 schrieb:


>







Ich hab heute spasseshalber mal die 36 mit 160mm ins Alti gesteckt,krass  ...





und ernsthaft die 150er ...





Jetzt bekommt sie auch endlich die passenden Sticker...





*Humba humba humba tätäräää .....  *


----------



## neikless (4. März 2011)

hey das war mein spruch 
ja die schwarze 36 und die neuen uffbabber komme sicher viel bessär
die ollen haben mir nicht gefalle, passe net !




Soulbrother schrieb:


> Möööööp...und wieder einmal liegst du voll daneben




möööp ich verkneif es mir doch ... du weisst ja eh alles besser - alter taschen-voll-lügner !
aber schön das du sagst " wieder einmal" so weiß ich das immer wenn du denkst das wäre so,
scheint ja ab und zu von zeit zu zeit hin und wieder machmal so zu sein - ich doch recht habe !


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ... bei mir wäre er  billiger gewesen





el Lingo schrieb:


> Billiger wäre es nicht gewesen, glaub mir...





Soulbrother schrieb:


> Möööööp...und wieder einmal liegst du voll daneben




Was genau das jetzt mit -in die Tasche lügen- zu tun haben soll  
Und ja-*ich weiß definitiv besser*-wieviel ich bezahlt hab! 

Eigentlich isses mir aber auch egal..... Mööööp... "du Recht habe" ...genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. März 2011)

also ich finde es cool. Endlich mal ne dicke 36er im Alti 


Ok, wer von euch ist der Glückliche mit dem Canuck in M???


----------



## qwwq20091 (5. März 2011)

Hi Soulbrother Wolte fox Float 36 180mm in schwarz, oder kannst dumir was anderes empfehlen.Werde Dankbar! Bremsen gestern angekommen Formula The One 2011,lenker auch race face atlas green,wolte auch sattelklemme in Grün bestehlen,räder kommen mitwoch Deetraks 2010,welche kurbel steht noch nicht fest!!
P.S. Mit schwarze 36 sieht hammer aus


----------



## blaubaer (5. März 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Endlich mal ne dicke 36er im Alti



das ist nichts neues 

das hat er von mir


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. März 2011)

So, das ist mein neues. Nochmal die Nabe hinten bissl einstellen und dann passts


----------



## Soulbrother (5. März 2011)

qwwq20091 schrieb:


> Hi Soulbrother Wolte fox Float 36 180mm in schwarz, oder kannst dumir was anderes empfehlen.Werde Dankbar! Bremsen gestern angekommen Formula The One 2011,lenker auch race face atlas green,wolte auch sattelklemme in Grün bestehlen,räder kommen mitwoch Deetraks 2010,welche kurbel steht noch nicht fest!!
> P.S. Mit schwarze 36 sieht hammer aus



180er SC 



blaubaer schrieb:


> das ist nichts neues
> 
> das hat er von mir



Ja,das zum Einen und zum anderen deckt sich das auch prima mit der Resteverwertung 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> also ich finde es cool. Endlich mal ne dicke 36er im Alti



Für dich hab ich da zufällig etwas interressantes gefunden...könnte den Slayer (tapered Steuerrohr und 142er Hinterbau) evtl. erübrigen:

*Aus dem NSMB Forum:*
Rocky Mountain Altitude, in a shredable configuration.






















Rocky Altitude Frame. Large, *with re-positioned shock mount*. Gives a 13 1/8" high bb and a 66.5-67 ht angle (cant'really trust those iPhones)

Fox 36 Van w. Kashima and RC4. Full coil baby.
XX drivetrain and brakes
XTR crankset with 34T ring and E-13 LG1
Stan's 355s laced with DT Revolutions on Hope Pro2s
Maxxis SuperTacky 2.35 minions (singleply, wirebead)
Race Face Next carbon post w. Ti WTB Deva and Hope QR
CrankBro Iodine SL headset, Truvativ 60mm Stylo stem
Truvativ Noir WC carbon bar with 1/2" extensions on each side.
ODI Crosstrainers.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2011)

ja stimmt. Beim neuen Slayer bräuchte man vieles neu. Da würde der 1 zu 1 Umbau vom New Slayer nicht funktionieren.

Ist das jetzt ein normaler ALti Rahmen?

@blaubaer
stimmt du hast ja auch schon lange eine drin. Ist mir durch das ganze Weiß gar nicht so aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2011)

also mein neuer Steuersatz und Umwerfer wiegen 14,04 kg ohne Schaltzüge und kam in einem sehr großen Karton


----------



## Soulbrother (5. März 2011)

Dann ist es jetzt zu spät für* so *ein Alti  ,welchen hast du genommen...den Grauen? 


So ganz ohne Sticker läßt sich die alte 36 schon gut tarnen ...





war mir dann aber doch zu naggisch ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2011)

die Aufkleber passen richtig gut 

nein das 70er. Ich finde auf die schnelle keinen gebrauchten DHX 5, deswegen muss ich gleich mal probieren ob ich fürs erste den DHX 5 aus dem New Slayer da vernümpftig unterkriege.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. März 2011)




----------



## Jako (6. März 2011)

hey souly, glückwunsch! da machst du ja mal wieder richtig saubere arbeit  viel spaß beim aufbau, gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (7. März 2011)

Spaß wie immer,danke 

...damit ihr auch was davon habt,hier schonmal die ersten verbauten  Anbauteile 













...morgen sollte der Vorbau bei mir aufschlagen,auf den bin ich sehr gespannt!


----------



## numinisflo (7. März 2011)

Ich schätze mal es wird der neue RF Turbine Vorbau.
Das wird ein gutes Rad Axel - ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim aufbauen und uns viel Spaß an den vielen Bildern die du uns bitte noch machst.

Steht da auf bzw. in der Kettenstrebe designed & tested in Canada?


----------



## Soulbrother (7. März 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Steht da auf bzw. in der Kettenstrebe designed & tested in Canada?



Ja,genau das steht da!Also Fernost 

Kommen auch gleich noch ein paar Bilder im ALTI-thread


----------



## blaubaer (8. März 2011)

auch am basteln bin 






dachte eigentlich RF eloxiert all ihre Teile, dem ist wohl nicht so
mal sehen wie es passt, sonst wird er schwarz


----------



## Soulbrother (8. März 2011)

Demnach ist es der 50er geworden    ...mehr Bilder!mehr Bilder!mehr Bilder!  


Mein Turbine Vorbau ist auch heute gekommen,ein echtes Sahneteil und mit 114g auch angenehm leicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2011)

Schöner Vorbau - tät mir auch gefallen 

(aufpassen dass die Frauen bei solch Unterhaltungen nicht anwesend sind )


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. März 2011)

Ich komm mir auch immer sau blöd vor wenn Frauen anwesend sind und dann so Sachen kommen wie "Ich find die Nippel geil"


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Demnach ist es der 50er geworden    ...mehr Bilder!mehr Bilder!mehr Bilder!




sodelle, erst mal ausschlachten 





dann ging es auf die waage, und der erste baustein wurde gelegt 





und da rot eloxiert farblich nicht mehr ans Bike passt, wurden die bremshebel ein wenig gebadet und alls Sie sauber waren...


----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2011)

Seeehr schön 

Hast du auch die King Tools fürs Innenlager? falls nicht...die kann ich dir nur allerwärmstens empfehlen 

Was hat die Waage eigentlich angezeigt?


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2011)

zum montieren hab ich neu ein tool von Truvativ dass sehr gut passt 

einzig jenes zum abschmieren wär mal eine investition wert, wobei dass rote im altitude seit 3 jahren ohne probleme läuft.

gewicht siehe im Slayer fred


----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2011)

Ja,habs gerade im anderen Thread gelesen 

Kommt da heut noch mehr von dir? Dann halt ich mich nämlich zurück


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2011)

für heute bin ich fertig, sitz jetzt im Büro 

morgen geht weiter... 
wobei ich erst noch das Altitude noch fertig machen muss fürs Weekend.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2011)

Dank Meenzer Fassenacht beginnt meine Arbeitswoche erst morgen  


*(Teile-)Spendentage fürs Alti...*


----------



## blaubaer (10. März 2011)

dieser mavic radsatz sieht leicht aus !?  


hab heute nicht wirklich fortschritte gemacht, 
fürs Altitude, wieder die Hayes Stroker ACE in stand gesetzt und montiert.
fürs Slayer, nur Vorderrad für NoTubes vorbereitet und bei den geliefert bekommenen Pedale das gewicht reduziert 





und mich über einen online-teile-versender genervt  
da bestellt man 4m Schaltkabelhülle, der versandhändler merk dass er nur noch 1m hat und sendet mir diesen 1ten meter trotzem, statt 4m von einer ander marke zu senden ?? was soll ich mit 1m hülle anfangen bei durchgehenden schalthüllen, dass reicht ja nicht mal für die vordere leitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (10. März 2011)

@blaubaer: Bist Du schon mal mit CB-Klick-Plattformpedalen gefahren? Wüde mich mal interessieren, weil ich damit absolut nicht zurecht gekommen bin  Der Einstieg gestaltete sich recht schwierig und wenn man mal drinne war, dann kam der Schuh nur noch sehr wiederwillig aus seiner Umklammerung. Das kostete mich einen Fastabsturz an einer Stelle, wo ich mir gar nicht ausdenken möchte, wie der Aufschlag nach dem Freiflug gewesen wäre... Und nicht eingeklickt zu fahren ist nahezu unmöglich, weil da eiert man nur drauf rum. Ich hatte die CB Acid und auch Smarty - taugten mir beide nicht und nehme wieder Shimano PD-M636. Die wiegen zwar gefühlte 3 Tonnen, aber die Funktion ist m.E. perfekt.


----------



## blaubaer (10. März 2011)

ja, fahre seit etwa 3 jahren CB pedale  

zuvor Time Pedale, die sind noch extremer was den ausstiegswinkel angeht, aber auch noch schwerer als die CB Mallet 1.

mit den Mallet hatte ich noch nie probleme wegen nicht ausklicken, oder einstieg. 
auf jenen hat man sogar mit den renn-schuhen in nicht eingeklicktem stand guten halt. 

bei erschwertem einstieg könnt das problem auch an den schuhen selbst liegen, bei neuen schuhen geht es teils auch schwerer. vllcht einfach mal den schuh an/auf das pedal halten (wenn man schuh nicht am fuss trägt) und schauen ob was von den stollen/profil im weg ist


----------



## SchrottRox (10. März 2011)

Ah ok, das mit den Stollen wird es sein - ich habe nähmlich diese fetten Shimano SH-MT91 Wanderschuhe. Die haben mächtig Profil und der Cleat sitzt recht weit oben...


----------



## All-Mountain (10. März 2011)

Für mich die Lösung:





Leicht und guten Stand beim Trailen.


----------



## peterbe (10. März 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ah ok, das mit den Stollen wird es sein - ich habe nähmlich diese fetten Shimano SH-MT91 Wanderschuhe. Die haben mächtig Profil und der Cleat sitzt recht weit oben...



Bei den Pedalen ist eine kleine schwarze Unterlegscheibe aus Plasti für unter die Cleats dabei. Ohne die sitzen die Schuhe vor allem auf den Mallets sehr fest, mit den Unterlegscheiben passt es bei mir super.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> dieser mavic radsatz sieht leicht aus !?



VR 765g
HR 906g (+Schnellspanner 58g)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (11. März 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Bei den Pedalen ist eine kleine schwarze Unterlegscheibe aus Plasti für unter die Cleats dabei. Ohne die sitzen die Schuhe vor allem auf den Mallets sehr fest, mit den Unterlegscheiben passt es bei mir super.



Mensch! Das ist ja die Idee - hatte meine Pedale gebraucht erstanden und da waren keine Scheibchen dabei. Super, das ist ein prima Hinweis


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Für mich die Lösung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich auch Anfangs gedacht.
Aber der Käfig ist nur zum Schutz fürs Pedal da.
Der Schuh stützt sich darauf nicht ab!


----------



## All-Mountain (11. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch Anfangs gedacht.
> Aber der Käfig ist nur zum Schutz fürs Pedal da.
> Der Schuh stützt sich darauf nicht ab!


Jein. Vorne und hinten am Pedal, wo es von der Form her etwas nach unten gezogen ist hast Du tatsächlich keinen Kontakt mit der Sohle. 
Seitlich hast Du aber in der ganzen Länge Kontakt mit dem Pedal und das bringt eine deutlich größere Aufstandsfläche als bei normalen Clickies. Sicherlich ist das nicht mit einem PD-M646 o. ä. vergleichbar, dafür wiegt es aber auch nur die Hälfte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2011)

Ich habe mir deshalb auch wieder die normalen 980er Klickis gekauft.
Der Käfig war für mich sinnlos.
Die Aufstandsfläche ist auch an denen größer geworden.

Im Nachinein finde ich das nicht so toll.
Das Enlicken gehr etwas schwerer weil die Sohle sich gerne an den scharfen Kanten der Aufstandsfläche verhaken.

Habe die Kanten etwas gebrochen, geht etwas besser.


----------



## All-Mountain (11. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir deshalb auch wieder die normalen 980er Klickis gekauft.
> Der Käfig war für mich sinnlos.
> Die Aufstandsfläche ist auch an denen größer geworden.
> 
> ...



Hast Du das XTR-Pedal wirklich ausprobiert oder hast Du nur den Bike Test gelesen? Da stand nämlich dieser Blödsinn drin, dass der Käfig nur zum Schutz da sein soll. 
Der Käfig beim XTR-Pedal ist nämlich absolut nicht sinnlos, da Du, wie ich geschrieben habe, seitlich Kontakt zur Sohle hast. Das fühlt sich bei fahren nach richtig viel Aufstandsfläche an. Bin top zufrieden mit den Teil.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2011)

Ich habe mir beide neuen XTR Pedale angesehen und Schuhe drauf geklickt.
Die Aufstandsfläche am Pedal ohne Käfig ist auch etwas vergrößert.
Da der Schuh am anderen Pedal nicht auf dem Käfig stand, habe ich das Pedal ohne Käfig genommen.

Das fahre ich jetzt seit einigen Wochen.


----------



## All-Mountain (11. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir beide neuen XTR Pedale angesehen und Schuhe drauf geklickt.
> Die Aufstandsfläche am Pedal ohne Käfig ist auch etwas vergrößert.
> Da der Schuh am anderen Pedal nicht auf dem Käfig stand, habe ich das Pedal ohne Käfig genommen.
> 
> Das fahre ich jetzt seit einigen Wochen.



...und mein Alti mit den XTR-Trail-Pedalen hängt 2 m vom Schreibtisch entfernt an der Wand. Ich hab vorhin meine 2 MTB Tourenschuhe (Shimano SH-MT 90 und Northwave Mission) eingeklickt um mir das genauer anzuschauen und die hatten beide seitlich Kontakt zum Pedalkäfig.

Die normalen XTR-Pedale fahre ich am Element: bein fahren kein Vergleich zu den Trailpedalen von der  "gefühlten" Standfläche her.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> ...und mein Alti mit den XTR-Trail-Pedalen hängt 2 m vom Schreibtisch entfernt an der Wand. Ich hab vorhin meine 2 MTB Tourenschuhe (Shimano SH-MT 90 und Northwave Mission) eingeklickt um mir das genauer anzuschauen und die hatten beide seitlich Kontakt zum Pedal.
> 
> Die normalen XTR-Pedale fahre ich am Element: kein Vergleich zu den Trailpedalen.



Logo, seitlich liegen die Schuhe auf. (Habe auch die MT90)
Ich meinte den Käfig.

Die seitliche Aufstandsfläche hat sich im Winter oft mit den MT90 beim Einklicken "verhakelt".
Der Schuh hat sich nicht so schnell einklicken lassen wie bei den Vorgängermodellen.
Jetzt habe ich die Kanten der seitlichen Kanten der Aufstandsflächen etwas gebrochen, und sie klicken etwas schneller ein.

Ich fahre ausschließlich Klickis, auch im Trail.
Besonders in nassen Spitzkehren hatt mich das etwas schlechtere Einklicken gestört.


----------



## All-Mountain (11. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Logo, seitlich liegen die Schuhe auf. (Habe auch die MT90)
> Ich meinte den Käfig.


Habs schon editiert, ich meinte auch den Käfig



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die seitliche Aufstandsfläche hat sich im Winter oft mit den MT90 beim Einklicken "verhakelt".
> Der Schuh hat sich nicht so schnell einklicken lassen wie bei den Vorgängermodellen.
> Jetzt habe ich die Kanten der seitlichen Kanten der Aufstandsflächen etwas gebrochen, und sie klicken etwas schneller ein.


Da hätte ich erst mal die Clickies etwas lockerer eingestellt.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ausschließlich Klickis, auch im Trail.
> Besonders in nassen Spitzkehren hatt mich das etwas schlechtere Einklicken gestört.


Ich fahre auch nur Clicks. In lass den Fuß aber gerade in den kniffligen Stellen lieber im Click. Die sind möglichst leicht eingestellt, damit man notfalls schnell rauskommt. Klasse ist die Plattform wenn man im Gelände aufsteigen muss ohne gleich einklicken zu können.

Wen Du neue Schuhe kaufst, können die schon anfangs etwas hackeln. Das gibt sich aber nach ein paar Touren normalerweise recht schnell. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, würde ich, bevor man Material von den Pedalen wegnimmt, erstmal die Sohle etwas abfeilen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2011)

Wenn ich die Pedale lockerer stelle, habe ich Angst vor unbeabsichtigtem Ausklicken.

Ich fahre auch fast ausschließlich eingeklickt.
Allerdings muss ich im Winter doch ab und an mal kurz raus.

Werde mal die ollen Schuhplatten erneuern, die verschleißen schließlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> VR 765g
> HR 906g (+Schnellspanner 58g)



an das gewicht komm ich mit den original LRS nicht heran, (952g + 1172g inkl. Ventil). mal sehen, dass jahr ist noch lang und hat zeit für veränderungen.

das Werk von heute :

Gabel, Vorbau und Lenker 





Kurbel Links und Pedal 





Gewicht mit den gewogenen Teilen bis jetzt : 13.2kg 
fehlen aber noch; Schalthebel, Schaltkabel/hülle, Kette, Schaltwerk, Sattel/Stütze und Milch 

nach dem ich mich über die Ahead kappe auferegt habe, mal etwas sehr gutes, die Griffe von Rocky Mountain am Slayer  mit 83g  unschlagbar im gewicht und kleben förmlich am lenker


----------



## bestmove (11. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> VR 765g
> HR 906g (+Schnellspanner 58g)



 Irrtum ausgeschlossen? Welche sind das?


----------



## All-Mountain (11. März 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Irrtum ausgeschlossen? Welche sind das?


Mavic Crossmax ST - die fahre ich auch auf'm Alti.
Die halten auch gut was aus.


----------



## bestmove (11. März 2011)

Danke


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. März 2011)

hey Souli,
also deine Bilder vom Aufbau machen schon wieder richtig spaß!
Ich bin gespannt auf weiter Bilder 

Ich bastel auch noch. Mein Slayer hängt jetzt ohne Dämpfer am Ständer und wartet auf Post 
Hihiiii sonst ist alles Fertig und wartet auf die erste Testfahrt.


----------



## Soulbrother (12. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ...mal sehen, dass jahr ist noch lang und hat zeit für veränderungen.


So siehts aus!


> ... mal etwas sehr gutes, die Griffe von Rocky Mountain am Slayer  mit 83g  unschlagbar im gewicht und kleben förmlich am lenker



Du hast zwar schwerere Laufräder,aber dafür sind deine Griffe 7g leichter als meine 



bestmove schrieb:


> Irrtum ausgeschlossen?



Ja!




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hey Souli,
> also deine Bilder vom Aufbau machen schon wieder richtig spaß!
> Ich bin gespannt auf weiter Bilder
> 
> ...



Dann bekommst du gleich noch ein paar von der Schaltung und vom Antrieb.

...hoffentlich ein RC4 

Dann wünsch ich gleich mal ganz viel Spass bei deiner ersten Testfahrt !!!

Meine erste Testfahrt wird am 19.März stattfinden 



*Restekisten sind was tolles...*













*...manchmal finden sich Teile darin,an welche man schon lange nicht mehr gedacht hatte*


----------



## All-Mountain (12. März 2011)

Die XO/XT-Option würde bessser passen, meine ich.


----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2011)

bin der gleichen meinung wie @ All-Mountain 

vorallem hast du dann die 7g wieder draussen  die Gripshift`s sind ja unschlagbar leicht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...hoffentlich ein RC4



naja, ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal geschworen nie wieder an Federelementen zu sparen. Und ich habe doch noch irgendwo Geld gefunden 

also das alte XTR Schaltwerk hätte was, aber ich habe das Gefühl du entscheidest dich doch für die X0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Meine erste Testfahrt wird am 19.März stattfinden



sieht so aus als wär es bei dann auch soweit  

hinke aber noch etwas hinterher,
heute mal kurbel seitig rechts fertig gestellt

der Bash in Grün war einmal, passte nicht ans Bike, jetzt is er schwarz





die Rot/Blauen Knöpfe störten mich auch an der Gabel, die Teile ins Bad geschickt und danach strahlten sie mich an 





Farblich auch verändert Druckpunkteinstellrad und Bremshebel der alten Code. wobei ich nicht weiss wie lange jene Bremse da noch ihre Dienste da tut. denn mit den, im keller liegenden, Elixier, würd ich mind. 300g sparen, leider ist die hintere leitung zu kurz .


----------



## Jendo (12. März 2011)

Erschreckende News http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-Closes-the-Doors.html?trk=rss
Vielleicht sollte man noch ein paar Teile bunkern.

OK, da war wohl schon jemand schneller...


Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Race Face schließt die Tore?? Pleite oder wie?
> Mario, was ist da los?
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-Closes-the-Doors.html


----------



## Soulbrother (13. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> sieht so aus als wär es bei dann auch soweit
> 
> hinke aber noch etwas hinterher,
> heute mal kurbel seitig rechts fertig gestellt
> ...



Der Schwarze Bash gefällt mir auch besser als der grüne.Ist das auch ein RF lightbash,falls ja wieviel wiegt der? 

Die gebadeten Knöpfe gefallen mir gut,ich würde sie allerdings noch auf Hochglanz polieren 

Neue Leitung dran und fertig!



apropos Bremsen...


----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2011)

ja ist ein Lightbash von RF, leider ist der nicht von alleine auf die Waage gesprungen, wird aber noch nachgeholt.
der originale für 34z wiegt 62g. 

knöpfe lass ich so, passen gut so, sieht in echt beser aus als auf dem Foto.

Bremsleitungen sind bestellt, die 300g mehrgewicht sind doch recht heftig, da ich ev. in der endabrechnung wenn alles passt uner 15kg. komme. 
zudem noch bestellt, ein schmankerl, das hintere Schaltwerk X.O medium in grün  

hoffe das die teile nächste woche alle hier sind...


----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2011)

Ich drück dir die Daumen das es bis zum Wochenende fertig wird!

Ich werde heute nach Feierabend auch noch schnell bei HIBIKE vorbei düsen müssen und ein wenig Kleinkram besorgen.Dann sollte mein Alti in den nächsten Tagen auch fürs erste fertig sein


----------



## Jako (14. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich werde heute nach Feierabend auch noch schnell bei HIBIKE vorbei düsen müssen und ein wenig Kleinkram besorgen.



....pack auch ne schwarze kurbel ein..... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (14. März 2011)

bei mir hat sich der Bash verändert, welcher im übrigen genau 100g wiegt  (inkl. 2schichten Lack) 





 

hab jetzt noch klarlack genommen dass es so bleibt.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2011)

Selfmade ATLAS Design 



Jako schrieb:


> ....pack auch ne schwarze kurbel ein..... gruß jako



Es ist nur ein schwarzer Bash geworden (62g)


----------



## Soulbrother (16. März 2011)

Schaltung läuft seit heute auch...





jetzt ist es fertig,für den Moment


----------



## qwwq20091 (17. März 2011)

sieht Ich hab heute auch was gemacht


----------



## SchrottRox (17. März 2011)

...schöner Bausatz


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

geile Gabel!


----------



## Gunsenumer (18. März 2011)

Homogenes Fahrwerk 
Die alten Vanilla´s waren auch noch richtig gute Stahlfederelemente!


----------



## qwwq20091 (18. März 2011)

Danke! mahl schauen was am ende raus kommt!


----------



## Soulbrother (6. April 2011)




----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2011)

Gute Sache. Würde mir für mein Blizzard auch total gefallen.
Fürs Altitude?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (6. April 2011)

1x fürs Alti und 1x sicherheitshalber auf Halde  ...das waren die letzten beiden Kurbelarm Kits die Bikeaction in 170/schwarz noch auf Lager hatte.





Kurbelarme: 600g
Innenlager: 86g

...macht das Alti schonmal wieder 52g leichter


----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2011)

Nicht kleckern - klotzen!

Mit diesem Bild hast du mir geholfen meine XT-Kurbeln noch ein Stück weniger schön zu finden...


----------



## Soulbrother (6. April 2011)

Sorry!


----------



## neikless (7. April 2011)

wieder was für die "restekiste" !?


----------



## peterbe (7. April 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Kurbelarme: 600g
> Innenlager: 86g
> 
> ...macht das Alti schonmal wieder 52g leichter



hast du die Dreifach-Kurbelarme genommen? Was ist das für ein Halter in der kleinen Tüte?


----------



## Soulbrother (7. April 2011)

Erst in die LAGERkiste,irgendwann einmal dann in die RESTEkiste ...klar!

Ja,ist die 3-fach Kurbel.Der Adapter ist für die Montage vom kleinen Kettenblatt.


----------



## Nofaith (13. April 2011)

UPS war da, der neue Spielkamerad für meine bessere Hälfte ist angekommen:


----------



## RMB-Rider (13. April 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> UPS war da, der neue Spielkamerad für meine bessere Hälfte ist angekommen:



Na toll!
Hast Du es gut!

Ich warte auf den verdammten GLS, der mein Vertex nicht ausliefert, weil der Versender beim Porto gespart hat! 
Nun muß ich auf deren Nachzahlung warten und dann sieht es bei mir hoffentlich bald so aus wie auf Deinem Foto!


----------



## bestmove (13. April 2011)

Tippe auf ein SXC für die bessere Hälfte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (15. April 2011)

Bei mir ist auch endlich ein sehr leichtes Päckchen zum basteln angekommen 












1635g

Cheers
Jendo


----------



## Cuberius (15. April 2011)

Schöner Laufradsatz! Weißt du was die Naben wiegen?


----------



## Jendo (16. April 2011)

Direkt gemessene Gewichte habe ich leider nicht. Aber laut Tune Homepage ist die King Mk mit 155g und Kong mit 222,5g angegeben.


----------



## Cuberius (16. April 2011)

Das ist echt mal ne Ansage. Da komm ich nicht hinterher. Für welches Rad nimmste den LRS denn?


----------



## Jendo (16. April 2011)

Der LRS war eigneltich fürs Switch gedacht, aber ich werds erstmal im Flow testen


----------



## Nofaith (17. April 2011)

@ bestmove:

100% Treffer, mehr dazu im SXC-Thread oder in der Gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (17. April 2011)

@ Jendo:
Ich brauche für's Switch ne neue VR-Nabe (HR-Nabe wird dann auch getauscht) und schwanke im Moment zwischen King und Tune. Tendiere aber mehr zu King. Wenn du die Tune im Switch hast, kannst du dann ein kurzes Feedback geben? Danke.


----------



## Jendo (26. April 2011)

Bin heute erst aus dem Osterurlaub heimgekehrt und will die Woche mal den LRS austesten. Sobald es etwas sinnvolles zu berichten gibt, schreibe ich ein paar Zeilen dazu.
mfg


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Cuberius schrieb:


> @ Jendo:
> Ich brauche für's Switch ne neue VR-Nabe (HR-Nabe wird dann auch getauscht) und schwanke im Moment zwischen King und Tune. Tendiere aber mehr zu King. Wenn du die Tune im Switch hast, kannst du dann ein kurzes Feedback geben? Danke.



Schau mal hier, aber nur heute: http://jehlebikes.de/


----------



## Cuberius (27. April 2011)

Hab deinen Post erst heute gesehen. Was gab's denn gestern? Hoffentlich nicht CK-Naben für'n halben Preis!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2011)

Neun, es waren Tune LaufrÃ¤der zum halben Preis. 333,- statt 666,-â¬


----------



## Cuberius (28. April 2011)

hm, wäre interessant gewesen. Allerdings ist die Wahl gestern wieder auf CK gefallen, da die VR-Nabe vom Switch schon schreit: "Ersetz mich, ersetz mich!"


----------



## Jendo (3. Mai 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Bin heute erst aus dem Osterurlaub heimgekehrt und will die Woche mal den LRS austesten. Sobald es etwas sinnvolles zu berichten gibt, schreibe ich ein paar Zeilen dazu.
> mfg



Ich war gestern das erste mal mit dem Tune LRS im Flow unterwegs. Erster Eindruck im Gegensatz zur vorherigen Kombo (VR:Hope/ Mavic 321, HR: XT/ Mavic 321), brutal leicht und lässt sich dementsprechend beschleunigen! Der Sound der Nabe ist sehr angenehm und aufs ganze bezogen machts bisher einen sehr stabilen Eindruck. Mal schauen ob die nächsten Fahrten diesen Eindruck bestätigen.


----------



## Cuberius (4. Mai 2011)

Halt mich bitte auf dem Laufenden. Dieses Jahr muß ich noch die Naben bei meinem Cube tauschen und mein Bastelprojekt "Flow" braucht auch Laufräder. Beim Cube tendiere ich wegen dem Gewicht zu Tune.


----------



## Jendo (15. Juni 2011)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zum Tune LRS:

Bin jetzt ein paar orentliche Touren mit den Tune Naben gefahren und war auch kurz in Bad Wildbad, allerdings nur mit dem Hardtail. Die Naben machen bisher einen absolut unauffälligen Eindruck! Sie funktionieren und die HR Nabe hat einen schönen und nicht zu lauten klang wie die Hope Pro2 (Sackgang auf dauer!).  Im Bezug auf den gesamten Tune LRS (King/Kong MK, Sapim CX-Ray, Alex Rims Supra30, Alunipple) fällt auf, das die Speichenspannung nicht so sehr hoch ist. In Verbindung mit den Alu-Nipplen haben sich am Hinterrad nach geschätzten 150km die Speichen langsam gelöst, sodas ich alle Speichen am HR nachziehen lassen musste. Aufgrund der Alu-Nipple und Messerspeichen sollte man kein Loctite verwenden (Aussage: Mechaniker!). Ich hoffe das sich jetzt nicht nochmal die Speichen lösen, denn ich will ja einen "sorglos" Lrs.
Zu guter letzt habe ich mir noch einen Stock in die Speichen gezogen und somit eine leicht krumme Speiche im Hinterrad. Aber das scheint momentan kein Problem zu sein...
Das Gewicht ist jedenfalls immernoch berauschend niedrig und ich freue mich jedesmal wenn mein "brachialer Antritt" auch in Bewegung umgesetzt wird


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. August 2011)

Ho, ho, ho,
bald ist wieder Winter!

Naja gut, beschränken wir uns erst mal auf die Bastelzeit 
Hier ist lange nichts mehr passiert.
Hat jemand von euch nicht was im Feuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2011)

demnächst...


----------



## rockyoernie (4. September 2011)

hallo ..
ich hab ne extralite sattelstütze in 30,9 und bräuchte jetzt aber was in 31,6 .
hat jemand ein tausch anzubieten ? am liebsten auch in schwarz oder carbon optik


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. September 2011)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> demnächst...



huhuhaha bei mir auch


----------



## rockyoernie (6. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140602252106?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

werbung !


----------



## numinisflo (7. September 2011)

Junge, mich interessieren deine Verkaufsanzeigen, Gesuche und sonstige Dinge nicht. Dafür gibt es die entsprechenden Plattformen und Kategorien.

Eine weitere Bestätigung warum ich nur noch so selten hier reinschaue...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. September 2011)

@ Hunter-Dirt
was wird es denn bei dir neues geben? Etwas komplett Neues oder nur Teiletuning?

Bei mir kommt etwas komplett Neues 
Ich werde mich in eine Richtung bewegen in der ich mit Rocky vorher noch nie war.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. September 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ...
> Bei mir kommt etwas komplett Neues
> Ich werde mich in eine Richtung bewegen in der ich mit Rocky vorher noch nie war.



Bergauf?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. September 2011)

Fast! Ich würde eher sagen "schnelleres Bergauf" 
Die beiden Slayer gehen ja auch gut bergauf.
Ja der Rahmen sollte diese Woche noch kommen.


----------



## hugolost (9. September 2011)

Bekomme ich die Lager vom 2007er Slayer ohne Spezial Werkzeug raus? Ich will im WInter das Rocky "erneuern"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2011)

ja


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. September 2011)

er konstruiert ein slayer e-bike 
ich bleib beim alti, wirdn großen umbau geben  da das mitm intense ss gescheitert ist...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. September 2011)

so, die Bastelzeit beginnt!
die Kurbeln habe ich schon mal drangeschraubt

jetzt kommt jeden Monat was neues dran.


----------



## neikless (13. September 2011)

schau dir mal die manitou minute 140mm an 
die ist leicht funzt tadellos und ist dazu noch relativ günstig
die 20mm version ist dazu auch noch bocksteif


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. September 2011)

fängt ja schon gut an


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. September 2011)

so, langsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen!
Neue Griffe! Noch mal danke Nici, dass du mich auf die geilen Griffe gebracht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (29. September 2011)

Es braut sich was zusammen.


----------



## Switch2.0 (2. Oktober 2011)

Würde mein Switch gerne von Kettenführung auf Schaltung umrüsten, am liebsten würde ich Sram x9 Teile verbauen (ist hinten auch verbaut). Der Umwerfer muss glaub ich eine Low Clamp sein, weil da nur wenig Platz ist. Für ein zweites Blatt ist noch genug Platz, allerdings weiß ich da nicht genau was ich kaufen soll.
Falls jemand den Umbau schonmal gemacht hat wäre ich für Hilfe sehr Dankbar....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2011)

e-type müsst eigentlich funzen


----------



## Switch2.0 (7. Oktober 2011)

Danke! Hab soweit alle Teile zusammen, bin mir nur mit dem Umwerfer noch nicht ganz sicher aber Low Clamp müsste passen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Oktober 2011)

@ ma.schino
uuuhh da bin ich gespannt!

bei mir geht es auch weiter!
Das erste Teil zum kompletten Marzocchi Fahrwerk!
44 RC3 Ti


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Oktober 2011)

man hört ja bisher nur Gutes von den neuen RC3.

Hab mir fürs Winterbasteln auch schon eine nagelneue "alte" Zocchi besorgt.


----------



## blaubaer (8. Oktober 2011)

2-3 teile liegen auch da für winterbastelstunden,
aber vorerst übe ich mich im vorbereitungs- ägern, da nämlich teile in der lieferung fehlen...  

wieso müessen immer mehr neue standarts an die bikes gebracht werden, wenn es aber nicht wirklich auswahl, bzw. ersatzteile davon gibt ??


----------



## hugolost (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch schon ein paar neue Teile für mein Slayer hier liegen.

Slayer 2007 Rebuild.


----------



## ma.schino (10. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ ma.schino
> uuuhh da bin ich gespannt!
> 
> bei mir geht es auch weiter!
> ...



Hey Ihr Marzocchi experten.
Ich hab überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit MZ aber in letzter Zeit hört man ja, dass sich die Produkte ziemlich verbessert haben.

Meint Ihr die 44 TA taugt was ? Sprich ist das Travel Adjust zu empfehlen/zuverlässig genug ?

Eigentlich hatte ich die Fox 32er Talas 150mm im Sinn aber bei all den MZs die hier gerade angepriesen werden denkt man schon mal nach (ist schliesslich auch einiges billiger)

Sorry für OT


----------



## blaubaer (10. Oktober 2011)

BliBlaBubberbläschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (10. Oktober 2011)

Auf was für einer Felge hast du denn diese Sahne produziert? Ich habe heute einen Maxxis auf eine ZTR-Flow gebaut, da war nur kleiner Flaum an der Reifenflanke...


----------



## blaubaer (10. Oktober 2011)

normalerweise blubbert dies auch nicht so 
der reifen (maxxis Advantage) ist gut gelagert + die Felge (Fulcrum) neu ... hab da einfach noch etwas beschleuniger (Seifenwasser) genommen, ohne des hätt man nichts gesehen, und es wär unspektakulär...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Oktober 2011)

Wieder was neues beim Altitude-Aufbau.
XTR Klickpedalen.





kleiner Zwischenstand bis jetzt


----------



## blaubaer (15. Oktober 2011)

wird so langsam was ^^  

bei mir war heute das hinterrad dran, völlig unspektakuläre sache, bis auf das gewicht, etwas mehr als 300g leichter als das originale in komplettaustattung.  





zuerst wurde bei der kassette aber platz für neuen dreck gemacht 




chains-massacre von m.antonini auf Flickr


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ...kleiner Zwischenstand bis jetzt



Sieht soweit schon prima aus...welchen Roco nimmst du,den LO?



blaubaer schrieb:


> ... etwas mehr als 300g leichter als das originale in komplettaustattung.



Sehr gut,wieviel wiegt dein Slayer aktuell?


----------



## blaubaer (15. Oktober 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sehr gut,wieviel wiegt dein Slayer aktuell?



Grösse 19"  = 15.38 kg.  Inkl. der schweren Gravity Dropper aber,  
tendenz fallend, nächste woche treffen weitere leichte teille ein...


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Oktober 2011)

...hört sich gut an 


Ich hab auch schonmal etwas auf der Seite liegen für in 2 Wochen,wenn dann die offizielle Bastelzeit beginnt...niegelnagelneu ergtatterte,feinste 120mm von´03


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2011)

Ha, die haben wir hier auch noch rumliegen. 
Ja geplant ist der Air LO.


----------



## blaubaer (18. Oktober 2011)

minus 102g  am Slayer 




Shimano XT Trail BR-M785 von m.antonini auf Flickr


Nachtrag vom 21.10. weitere Bastelteile eingetroffen, für das Projekt 1mal10 am Altitude ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Oktober 2011)

In welches Bike kommt die Shiver eigentlich?

Ich konnte die Woche bis zum neuen Monat einfach nicht abwarten!
3x10 fach ist es eigentlich auch nur aus optischen Gründen geworden.
Die normale 9 fach X0 hätte in Rot überhaupt nicht zu den roten Hope Parts gepasst. Die 10 fach X0 ist dagenen schön schwarz mit leichten Rotakzenten.
Brauchen tue ich 3x10 fach nicht, aber da der Preis auch fast der selbe ist passte das sehr gut


----------



## ma.schino (23. Oktober 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> minus 102g  am Slayer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1x10 ? Am Altitude ???

Den Sinn bzw die Übersetzung musst Du mir mal genauer erläutern!


----------



## blaubaer (24. Oktober 2011)

ma.schino schrieb:


> 1x10 ? Am Altitude ???
> 
> Den Sinn bzw die Übersetzung musst Du mir mal genauer erläutern!


 
ja wiso nicht ?! 

bin nicht der einzige der sowas fährt  siehe Souly`Alti 

mein Alti ist mein 2.Bike, meist nur noch für die Morgerunde bzw. Feierabendrunde, für den Rest hab ich das Slayer 

übersetzung ist vo 33z und hinten 11-36z das reicht mir vollkommen,
den vergleich zu 3x9 kannst bei dem Ritzelrechner nachschauen...


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> In welches Bike kommt die Shiver eigentlich?



Ich denke mal in DIESES



> Die 10 fach X0 ist dagenen schön schwarz mit leichten Rotakzenten.
> Brauchen tue ich 3x10 fach nicht, aber da der Preis auch fast der selbe ist passte das sehr gut


----------



## ma.schino (25. Oktober 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ja wiso nicht ?!
> 
> bin nicht der einzige der sowas fährt  siehe Souly`Alti
> 
> ...



Hab selber mal 1x10 gefahren und fand es nicht tauglich - meiner Meinung nach ein Modegag für die Leute die zu viel Dirt lesen oder davon träumen in Whistler zu wohnen.

Wenn´s natürlich nur für die Feierabendrunde sein soll ist es bestimmt ok.

Viel Spass


----------



## Gige (25. Oktober 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich denke mal in DIESES



Den Bremsadapter hinten könnte ich gut für mein Element to gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Oktober 2011)

bei mir geht es mal wieder schneller als gedacht.
Ich habe noch einen 2011 (roten) LO Air gefunden. Nagelneu und das auch noch für 200 Euro. Ihr erratet nie wo ich den gefunden habe!

Wenn ich morgen bei Ebay auch 200 Euro für meinen Fox bekomme, geht die Rechnung mit dem 1 zu 1 Tausch auf 

man ist der schön


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Oktober 2011)

Sauber Sach  ... falls er dir nicht taugt,direkt an mich 
Gewicht?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Oktober 2011)

holla ist das knapp mit dem Luftventil beim Einfedern.
Das ist eine gute Frage! Ich wiege ihn noch mal.

so....gerade mit der digitalen Küchenwaage gewogen.
Roco LO Air = 340 g
Float RP23 = 280 g

also die 60 g kann ich noch verschmerzen


----------



## blaubaer (1. November 2011)

Für das Finale


----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2011)

Wow...schick  ... nur die silbernen Blätter sind mir zuviel des Guten 

Du machst schon Finale wo´s doch offiziell heute erst los geht


----------



## blaubaer (1. November 2011)

Danke, 
die Ketten-Blätter werden eh getauscht gegen 22-36-Bash 

wollte zuerst eine Turbine, aber die fährt jetzt fast jeder... 

kann doch nicht erst jetzt anfangen zu basteln, nächste woche fängt ja der Winterpokal an.
jetzt passt das gewicht wenigstens beim Slayer, die Waage sprang schon mal nicht mehr auf 15kg...


----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2011)

Prima,bin dann schonmal aufs aktualisierte Bikefoto gespannt.

Ja,hab meinen Ersatz Turbinekit auch schon wieder abgestoßen und durch etwas anderes ersetzt


----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage! Ich wiege ihn noch mal.
> so....gerade mit der digitalen Küchenwaage gewogen.
> Roco LO Air = 340 g
> Float RP23 = 280 g
> ...



THX 
jo,bei dem Performance-Gewinn allemal!

... von deinem Alti mit komplettem Zocchi Fahrwerk hätt ich gerne mal ne aktuelle Ansicht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2011)

Ok mache ich heute noch, aber erst mal....

Heute ist der Lenker gekommen 

Easton EC70 Carbon, 685 mm und 155 g

Ich bin nachher echt mal gespannt wieviel die Parts mitmachen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2011)

Ich hoffe das ist erst mal gut genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2011)




----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. November 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich bin nachher echt mal gespannt wieviel die Parts mitmachen.



nicht nur du


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. November 2011)

Weiter geht's! Hope Vorbau in 70er Länge.
Wobei ich bei dem noch nicht 100%ig weiß ob er nicht gegen einen schwarzen getauscht wird. Erst mal das Endergebnis abwarten. Ein paar schwarze Teile fehlen ja noch.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. November 2011)

Joaa  ... in Verbindung mit dem Roco und der Gabelkappe könnte das ziemlich geil passen! Schaun mer mal.



So langsam schlägt bei mir auch nach und nach immer mehr "Arbeit" in Form von Paketen auf ... für´s Basteln an den nächsten Wochenenden ist gesorgt!

Den Anfang hat erstmal der ältere meiner beiden RM oldy´s übernommen:


 



Bremsenupdate erfolgt als nächstes.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. November 2011)

Die Bremsen sind da 
Hope Tech 2 mit 183mm Scheiben
Mal sehen ob sie auch ausreichend Bremsleistung haben.
Aber theoretisch werden die Bremsen bei dem Bike nicht so belastet wie z.B. beim Slayer.


----------



## Soulbrother (13. November 2011)

Neue Bremsen sind unter anderem auch bei mir mit dabei gewesen ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. November 2011)

Hier ein kleiner Zwischenstand von meinem Altitude Aufbau. Nicht mehr lange und es ist fertig. Gut möglich das es zu Weihnachten fertig ist 

Wehe es liegt dann schon massig Schnee


----------



## 2o83 (16. November 2011)

Wird ein super Altitude! Und komplett Marzocchi-Fahrwerk kann ich nur empfehlen, bin auch gespannt wieviel besser die 44RC3 als die Z1SL ist. Da meine Bastelzeit ja nun schon früher angefangen hat und endlich die Teile eingetroffen sind: 





2011 44RC3 + Shimano/Charger Laufradsatz




Längerer Vorbau (70mm statt 50mm)




und nicht extra fotografiert Titan-Feder, Kurbel, Kassette, Pedale, Steuersatz...

Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. November 2011)

oha...sehr schön!
Haust du dir da eine 150mm Gabel rein?
Ich habe extra die von 2010 genommen um nicht die Geo zu verunstalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (16. November 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oha...sehr schön!
> Haust du dir da eine 150mm Gabel rein?
> Ich habe extra die von 2010 genommen um nicht die Geo zu verunstalten.



Ja, ist die 150mm, die Z1SL vorher hatte auch 150mm, wird jetzt sogar wieder flacher, da die "44" 2,5cm flacher baut als die "Z1". Ich komme dem Original wieder näher. 

Cheers!


----------



## Soulbrother (17. November 2011)

Ich empfinde beim Alti 150mm ebenfalls als sehr optimal und keineswegs als "verunstaltet",hatte ja selbst bereits von 140-165mm ausprobiert.

Vom persönlichen Empfinden mal abgesehen gibt sogar RM die Gabeln mit Federwegen bis 150mm für die Alti Geo als passend an! 


...aber egal ob nun mit 140 oder 150mm,Hauptsache ihr baut weiter schöne Alti´s auf Jungs   



Sooo,in Meenz isses jetzt echt so kalt geworden das mir beim openair Basteln die Finger starr werden,weshalb ich mir heute mittag dann für die nächsten Monate wieder mein bescheidenes Basteleckchen unter der Treppe eingerichtet hab 






... apropos ALTI,meins speckt gerade 112g ab:


----------



## 2o83 (17. November 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... apropos ALTI,meins speckt gerade 112g ab:



 Bei der könnte ich auch noch einmal schwach werden wenn ich es wieder auf 1-fach vorne zurück baue. Echt lecker!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. November 2011)

Na, ich meine "verunstalten" jetzt nicht in Form von *******.
Ich meinte damit nur das ich bei der Seriengeo bleiben wollte.
Wenn es mit der 15cm Gabel passt ist doch cool.
Mir hat BA gesagt das 15cm nicht so optimal fürs Alti wäre auch wegen Rahmenbruch, Garantie etc. deswegen habe ich auch eine 14cm Gabel gekauft.

Oh ja die Kurbel ist geil!
Deine Bastelecke sieht ja schon stark nach Weihnachten aus


----------



## Soulbrother (17. November 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ...Mir hat BA gesagt das 15cm nicht so optimal fürs Alti wäre auch wegen Rahmenbruch, Garantie etc. deswegen habe ich auch eine 14cm Gabel gekauft.



Tsss,ist ja mal wieder unglaublich ... dir erzählen sie sowas während beim tech support zum Alti steht: 

*- Federwege: Hinterbau ca. 140 mm, Steuerlagergeometrie passend
für Gabeln mit 130-150 mm Federweg (Einfachbrücke!)
*




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Deine Bastelecke sieht ja schon stark nach Weihnachten aus



Ja,ich habs mir schonmal heimelig gemacht.Draußen ist es ja nur noch ätzend ... grau,kalt,nebelig bähh


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2011)

Ziehe ich von den 10mm Federweg noch 1/3 an sag ab, dürfte das Alti unfahrbar werden & in kürzester Zeit zerbersten, tztz.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (18. November 2011)

Alternative zur Sixc aber ca. 50g mehr ...


----------



## Jako (18. November 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja,ich habs mir schonmal heimelig gemacht.Draußen ist es ja nur noch ätzend ... grau,kalt,nebelig bähh



....falsche Gegend souly.... unglaublich! 18. November und bei tagsüber 10-15° bis auf fast 2000m immer noch alles fahrbar - und das seit 4 Wochen.... Gruß Jako


----------



## Soulbrother (18. November 2011)

O´gau ..    ... geht mir voll ab!


----------



## Jako (18. November 2011)

...vielleicht wird´s ja doch noch was mit dem bikepark - auch wenn es der tobi wohl deffinitiv nicht mehr macht.... gruß jako


----------



## All-Mountain (18. November 2011)

Man kann da auch schöne Touren fahren: Um den Aufacker 
Nur mal so am Rande (und OT) bemerkt
Die Bilder sind vom letzten Sonntag. War a Draum


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. November 2011)

Was, die XTR wiegt nur 50g mehr?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. November 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Alternative zur Sixc aber ca. 50g mehr ...



Lass die Plastikhülse weg, braucht kein Mensch und es sind keine 50gramm mehr!


----------



## Soulbrother (19. November 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Was, die XTR wiegt nur 50g mehr?



Noch nicht mal...hab gerade die Gewichtsangaben in meinem Fotoalbum verglichen,es sind sogar nur 37g  



Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Lass die Plastikhülse weg, braucht kein Mensch und es sind keine 50gramm mehr!



Meine Gewichtmessungen bzw. die daraus resultierende Differenz bezieht sich rein auf die Kurbelarme!

Plastikhülse: 6g ... immerhin


----------



## 2o83 (21. November 2011)

Vom optischen her hat für mich aber klar die RaceFace bei deinem Rahmen gewonnen. Ich würde eher die XTR nehmen, passt bei mir besser, aber so viele Baustellen auf einmal lassen das leider im Moment nicht zu...  

Cheers!


----------



## 2o83 (23. November 2011)

Erst einmal fertig, muss dann nur noch im Laufe des Winters den Steuersatz umbauen. Jetzt muss nur die Hand wieder heile werden ums es richtig fahren zu können.












Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (24. November 2011)

Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Soulbrother (24. November 2011)

... mir auch 



lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Vom optischen her hat für mich aber klar die RaceFace bei deinem Rahmen gewonnen. Ich würde eher die XTR nehmen, passt bei mir besser, aber so viele Baustellen auf einmal lassen das leider im Moment nicht zu...
> 
> Cheers!



Na klar kommt die Sixc ans Alti  

Die XTR ist aber auch schon verplant für eine meiner ebenfalls vorhandenen,weiteren Baustellen.



Endlich hab ich einen Roco Air Lo fürs Alti bekommen...suche schon seit Sommer nach so einem da der Roco Air TST-R einfach aufgrund seiner Reserven sinnvoller in einem Enduro untergebracht ist:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Dezember 2011)

Hihihi, manchmal ist das Leben schön 
Und somit ist das Altitude quasi am 1 Weihnachtstag fertig 

Ach ja, falls du fragst Axel:
180g wiegt die Kassette.





shit! Der Sram Umwerfer passt nicht an den Rahmen! Ganz klasse!
Naja kommt jetzt ein XTR


----------



## ChuckNoland (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
mal ne kleine Frage.Ist das Race Face Single Kettenblatt auch schaltbar( 2-fach Schaltung,als grosses Kettenblatt)?
Denke nicht!oder?


----------



## blaubaer (2. Dezember 2011)

kommt auf die grösse, anzahl zähne an !? 

ich hatte mal eins mit 36z ohne steighilfen und es funktionierte...


----------



## ChuckNoland (3. Dezember 2011)

Meins hat auch 36z,das kleine22z.Werds einfach mal probieren,vielleicht klappts ja!


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Dezember 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ach ja, falls du fragst Axel:
> 180g wiegt die Kassette.



Thx 



ChuckNoland schrieb:


> Meins hat auch 36z,das kleine22z.Werds einfach mal probieren,vielleicht klappts ja!



Dito...


----------



## 2o83 (5. Dezember 2011)

Vor dem weiter-gebastel-Massaker: hoffentlich kommen die Teile bald, hab ja wieder Zeit zum basteln, nachdem mir das hier rausgebastelt wurde: 


















Cheers!


----------



## SchrottRox (8. Dezember 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Vor dem weiter-gebastel-Massaker: hoffentlich kommen die Teile bald, hab ja wieder Zeit zum basteln, nachdem mir das hier rausgebastelt wurde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...das sieht ja auf den ersten Blick wie eine geborstene Fahrradkette aus 

T´schuldigung...war bestimmt nicht spaßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Dezember 2011)

oha! Wie lange hast du jetzt noch was davon?
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich eine gute Besserung


----------



## 2o83 (8. Dezember 2011)

Acht Wochen her, mit Sicherheit noch 1-2 Monate, wird aber jeden Tag besser, Grundgelenk und Stück Mittelhand zertrümmert. Geht voran, zum Frühjahr hin soll wieder alles gut sein! 
Danke!

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> Dito...


Fährst du das ohne Bash?
Ich bin viel auf dem 22er Unterwegs und wenn ich dann dran denke wie sich das anfühlt wenn man ohne Bash mal vom Pedal rutscht.
(Wobei, bei meinen Straitlines kann man nicht abrutschen  )


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2011)

hmmm...also wenn ich auf dem 22er am Kurbeln bin,dann nur langsam berauf und dabei bin ich bisher noch nie vom Pedal gerutscht. 


Basteltag...jetzt werden gleich erstmal die Leitungen der XTR Trail passend gekürzt und wenn ich mich ordentlich anstelle klappts auch wieder ohne noch zusätzlich entlüften zu müssen ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Dezember 2011)

ho, ho, dann mal viel Erfolg 
mein XTR Umwerfer ist heute gekommen und passt diesmal auch


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2011)

Erledigt...null problemo...Shimano discs halt  

...wie weit ist dein Alti?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Dezember 2011)

wartet jetzt nur noch auf die Laufräder.
Am 1.Weihnachtstag steht es!


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Januar 2012)

2-fach Kefü um 20g erleichtert


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2012)

sieht jetzt richtig verwindungssteif aus................


----------



## [email protected] (15. Januar 2012)

Neue Kurbel und andere Laufräder sind schon man dran.


----------



## hugolost (20. Januar 2012)

Winter ist zwar nicht wirklich, aber gebastelt wird trotzdem.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (20. Januar 2012)

sooo, bei mir ist auch mal wieder gebastelt worden ...





neues Gäbelchen:
55 Micro gegen 44 Titan Micro getauscht ... hui die Runde auf dem Hof war schon nicht schlecht. Frisch aus dem Karton und schon geil fluffig  bin auf den ersten Ausritt gespannt ... Pedale werden nächstens noch getauscht, war eine "Notlösung" zu Saisonende.

*edit* neues Bildchen frisch nach dem duschen


----------



## gazza-loddi (22. Januar 2012)

habe meine alu-koffer geplündert und den schaumstoff entwendet
das ding "steck" ich nich auf die schwinge-das teil "zieh ich dem rad an"




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ohne




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
mit 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rockyoernie (23. Januar 2012)

ich hab für die kettenstrebe immer nen alten schlauch in der länge aufgeschnitten und dann wie ein lenkerband gewickelt .. hält hundert jahre und man hat nen optimalen schutz .


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2012)

Oder mann nimmt durchsichtiges Lenkerband. Dann sieht man die Schwinge auch noch 
Zu sehen an meinem ORCA weiter oben.


----------



## gazza-loddi (23. Januar 2012)

durchsichtige DC-fix folie ist auch drunter(das was so rissig aussieht ).den schaumstoff hab ich geklebt mit pattex auf die folie.
ich habe grad den arsch aufn sofa bei dem pisswetter und dacht ich mach "ma wat anderes"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2012)

Winterzeit - Bastelzeit! 
Jetzt muss mein Körper erst mal wieder ein bisschen basteln.
Kapselzerrung im kleinen Finger! Natürlich rechts 
Mich haben schon alle vorgewarnt, das kann bis zu einem halben Jahr dauern bis es komplett weg ist.

Na klasse......also auf die Bastelzeit 

BTW: sehr schönes RSL


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2012)

schnelle Besserung!


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Februar 2012)

rockyoernie schrieb:


> ich hab für die kettenstrebe immer nen alten schlauch in der länge aufgeschnitten und dann wie ein lenkerband gewickelt .. hält hundert jahre und man hat nen optimalen schutz .



Und ist ein optisches Massaker


----------



## Daniel12 (6. Februar 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Und ist ein optisches Massaker



oder man macht es mit etwas Muße und Gefühl, dann kan das teilweise besser aussehen als viele fertig gekaufte Schützer. 

hab das bei mir auch so finde es einwandfrei, hält, kost nix und sieht sehr unauffällig aus...


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2012)

Lieber nen Schlauch umwickeln als nen Mantel, hab ich auch schon gesehen!


----------



## gazza-loddi (7. Februar 2012)

für nen typen der jedes wocheende rockt ist das sicher die beste lösung -aber wir hier oben sind eher schönlig-biker und ballern nur 2-3mal im jahr mal richtig und sonnst brauchen wirs nicht so sicher,besser ists fürn rahmen allemal
mir war meine version aufm sofa so auch lieb.


----------



## blaubaer (7. Februar 2012)

machte das früher auch mit einem Schlauch, aber inzwischen hab ich so Klares 3M Klebeband gefunden, dass ein gute Dämpfungseigenschaft besitzt. einfach eine Lage oben auf die Ketten strebe und fertig, fast unsichtbar 

und zum Thema Winterzeit-Bastelzeit; 



 

material für beide meine Rocky`s...


----------



## gazza-loddi (7. Februar 2012)

da ganz unten liegt ne gabel drinne,nich das du´s übersiehst und den karton wegwirfst 
wir ham das teuerste hobby der welt.


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Februar 2012)

Noch was fürs DH t.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (29. Februar 2012)

ich mochte damals die XT an meinem univega ram fr  nicht...mineral-öl is mir ständig eingefroren beim winterritt.
GEFAHR droht.


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Februar 2012)

Also Finger und Zehen sind mir öfter mal eingefroren in der Vergangenheit beim Winterbiken 
...aber das Öl noch nie in den letzten 13 Jahren und ich fahre schon immer und ausschließlich nur Salatölbremsen!
Die Antarktis ist mir dann aber doch auch ein kleines bisschen zu weit um im Winter Rad zu fahren 

So,fertig ... jetzt hat mein 2ter Oldie auch endlich eine altersgerechte Bremse dran:


----------



## 2o83 (29. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön, passt gut zum Rad!  Fahre ja nun auch schon länger Bremsen mit "Salat-Öl", eingefroren ist es mir aber auch noch nie... 

Cheers!


----------



## gazza-loddi (29. Februar 2012)

dann hat ich wohl zu viel "wasser "drin????


----------



## blaubaer (1. März 2012)

@souly ;  

also zu den bremsen, bei meinen beiden verbauten XT`s hatte ich in diesem Winter bei *minus* 13-18° sogar keine probleme mit einfrieren, da fror mir eher schon fast an anderen orten was ab ...


----------



## hugolost (3. März 2012)

Service Zeit.

Irgendwas an der Gabel/Vorbau/Lenker knackt beim einfedern. Hoffe mal es ist nur dreck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (22. März 2012)

für mein univega ram 9dh 
der rahmen mit dem ding zusätzlich hält wenigstens...


----------



## blaubaer (19. September 2012)

fühlt sich wie Winter an draussen 

zwar für ein "Fremdgeh"- Projekt... 

Truvativ X.0 + RF Turbine...


----------



## numinisflo (19. September 2012)

Oh je, der blaubaer bastelt, es scheint wieder Winter zu werden

Schöne Teile, wohin kommen diese denn?


----------



## blaubaer (20. September 2012)

mit gewissen leiden spürt man die Jahreszeiten schon weit voraus... 

Da RM kein Carbon Slayer brachte, wird es halt ein anderer Hersteller...
mein Slayer muss den Kopf dafür hinhalten, was zu 90% der teile angeht...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. September 2012)

Nur weil es aus Alu ist?  ;-)


----------



## blaubaer (22. September 2012)

Nein nicht Nur...  

gibt noch viel anderes...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (22. September 2012)

Was solls den werden?


----------



## gobo (22. September 2012)

ein intense!?!?


----------



## blaubaer (22. September 2012)

ne, von und mit VPP hab ich schlechte erfahrungen  
jenes system harmoniert mit mir nicht so richtig...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (2. Oktober 2012)

Mich hats auch erwischt- schon seit 3 Wochen Probleme mit nem Kapselriss im Daumengrundgelenk- Saint Schaltwerk+ Hebel, Mavic Crossline, die ich seeeehr günstig bekommen hab, und wohl noch ne 2013er SLX kommen in der Pause jetzt ans Slayer  Pics folgen heut oder morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. Oktober 2012)

Auf gehts Jungs,die offizielle Winterzeit 2012 hat begonnen,wer eröffnet... ?!


----------



## blaubaer (29. Oktober 2012)

bin zwar an einzelteilen am basteln, für das fremdgeh-projekt  
weiss ja nicht ob ich mich hier damit blicken darf lassen... ?


----------



## bestmove (29. Oktober 2012)

Klar doch, das ist immer eine Bereicherung


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Oktober 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> bin zwar an einzelteilen am basteln, für das fremdgeh-projekt
> weiss ja nicht ob ich mich hier damit blicken darf lassen... ?



Hau rein ... anscheinend hat ja sonst eh noch keiner irgend etwas zu basteln.


----------



## blaubaer (30. Oktober 2012)

na dann... 

original ist mir zu wenig... 





abgespeckt auf 120g 
am meisten brachten die 2 Kettenblattschrauben, in Titan mit 3.2g (für 2Stk.)


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Oktober 2012)

... schad das man das BlingBling dann später nicht mehr sieht


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. November 2012)

Klar wird gebastelt  und gerade eben meine XT Bremsen im Nightride eingefahren  Sind schöner als die Formula RX, bremsen besser, sind besser zu dosieren und ich bin endlich den DOT4 Mist los ...

Nur die Frage, ob ich mein Slayer mal irgendwann diesen Winter umlackieren lasse... das weiß ich selbst immer noch nicht


----------



## Soulbrother (2. November 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> ... bremsen besser, sind besser zu dosieren und ich bin endlich den DOT4 Mist los ...



... halt eben Shimano Discs


----------



## bestmove (4. November 2012)

Hab auch mal wieder was ... Bremsen Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. November 2012)

Advent,Advent ...


----------



## bestmove (5. November 2012)

Oh fein, macht du wieder einen Adventskalender?


----------



## Soulbrother (6. November 2012)

Ich werd mal sehen was sich machen lässt  ... seit dem letzten sind tatsächlich schon wieder 3 Jahre vergangen!


----------



## gobo (6. November 2012)

oohhh was erspähen meine augen da,schönes schild "dirt merchant"!


----------



## Soulbrother (6. November 2012)

Eigenimport  ... und auch oft genug gefahren damals,hat definitiv mit zu meinen Favoriten gezählt


----------



## gobo (6. November 2012)

kann ich mir vorstellen und wenn man das im video sieht bekommste direkt bock aufs radln!!!
ist das der trail wo man auf den wagon springt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. November 2012)

... und gerade frage ich mich, wieso der hier ausliefernde UPS Mensch ein kettenrauchender, 120kg Fleischklops ist.... :-D Würde gerne tauschen!


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. November 2012)

jup, der UPS Lieferant von oben, der dürfte bei mir auch liefern bzw. ich würde da gerne liefern ..


----------



## el Lingo (7. November 2012)

Ich kann in ein paar Tagen wieder etwas bieten, warte auf einige größere Pakete. Soll mein Trail-Bike werden und wird mir verdammt viel Spaß bringen, denke ich.


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. November 2012)

Heute kommen bis auf meine Kurbel meine restlichen Teile. Ein komplett neues Rocky ist am entstehen . Auf die Bremse bin ich sehr gespannt. Auch Shimano. Mehr wenn es vieleicht heute noch Bilder gibt...


----------



## Jako (8. November 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder was ... Bremsen Update



hey bestmove du wirst doch nicht dein altes switch wieder ausgepackt haben ??? was ist mit dem SS oder dem nomad ??? gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (8. November 2012)

Hey Jako,
das Switch wart eigentlich immer dar ... SS habe ich schon lang nicht mehr, da geht das aktuelle Slayer besser. Das Nomad bin ich eine Saison gefahren, war mal ein Testballon für ein Enduro aber dagegen hat das Slayer wieder gewonnen.


----------



## Jako (8. November 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hey Jako,
> das Switch wart eigentlich immer dar ... SS habe ich schon lang nicht mehr, da geht das aktuelle Slayer besser. Das Nomad bin ich eine Saison gefahren, war mal ein Testballon für ein Enduro aber dagegen hat das Slayer wieder gewonnen.



ok.... aber ss und slayer sollst du doch gar nicht vergleichen - ss ist für park und bergab und da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das das slayer besser sein soll. und als enduro soll das slayer besser als das nomad sein? erzähl mal..... gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (8. November 2012)

Alles rein subjektiv  Mit dem neuen Slayer geht alles, Park und Tour. Dafür wollte ich eigentlich auch das SS nehmen. Nomad ist ein sehr gutes bike aber ist aus meiner Sicht mehr ein Tourer, nicht so verspielt wie ein Slayer. Naja und Switch ist halt für die dickeren Sachen wenn keine Touren anstehen   (obwohl ich immer noch 2-fach drauf habe)


----------



## el Lingo (8. November 2012)

Die ersten zwei Pakete sind heute angekommen


----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2012)

Sieht schonmal gut aus! 

... die NoTubes auf Hope Pro2 Evo nehm ich an?!
... hoffe mal deine Reverb gibt nicht auch gleich nach 2Wochen den Geist auf so wie meine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (8. November 2012)

Mit den Rädern hast Du Recht, mit der Reverb hoffentlich nicht. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob alles bis zum Wochenende ankommt.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2012)

Bin sehr gespannt auf deine Trailbike "Basis"


----------



## Normansbike (8. November 2012)

Bastelzeit Ich suche mehr als ich Basteln kann, da ist z.B. die Federgabel. 140 mm, leicht, am liebsten mit 20 mm Steckachse und dann noch unter 500,- . Wenn einer was weis bitte melden.
Dann hab ich wieder was zum Basteln.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2012)

Basteln?
Jup, derzeit wird ein Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer amputiert und mit Schlauch wieder implantiert.......


----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Bastelzeit Ich suche mehr als ich Basteln kann, da ist z.B. die Federgabel. 140 mm, leicht, am liebsten mit 20 mm Steckachse und dann noch unter 500,- . Wenn einer was weis bitte melden.
> Dann hab ich wieder was zum Basteln.



Ich hätte da noch eine neuwertige und super sensible *Manitou Minute Super SPV Air mit 140mm u. 20mm-Achse mit 1810g* übrig und definitiv für einiges unter 500,- abzugeben  ... bei Interresse - PN!


----------



## bestmove (9. November 2012)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Die ersten zwei Pakete sind heute angekommen


Reverb läuft bei mir seit 3 Monaten einwandfrei (hoffe das bleib so). Laufräder gefallen mir, auf welches Gewicht kommst du beim LRS?


----------



## el Lingo (9. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung, was die Dinger wiegen...


----------



## el Lingo (9. November 2012)

Leider ist die Lieferung heute nicht komplett gewesen. Hier aber schon mal ein kleiner Einblick:


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2012)

was ist das für eine kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (9. November 2012)

Ist die Race Face Turbine, passend zum Vorbau


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. November 2012)

Gabel: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...oil-Federgabel-150mm-1-1-8-PM-Maxle-Lite.html Leicht... Okay, 2000gr, dafür 200 euronen billiger und 1cm federweg mehr ;-) kannste aber traveln...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2012)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ist die Race Face Turbine, passend zum Vorbau



Kannst du die Arme ohne Blätter etc. mal auf die Wagge legen?


----------



## Soulbrother (9. November 2012)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was die Dinger wiegen...



ca. 1850g! ... zumindest meine,sofern ich mich richtig erinnere  



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kannst du die Arme ohne Blätter etc. mal auf die Wagge legen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2012)

thx


----------



## el Lingo (9. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kannst du die Arme ohne Blätter etc. mal auf die Wagge legen?



Wenn ich eine Waage hätte, dann gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (9. November 2012)

Schon mal jemand eine FORMULA 33 Federgabel gefahren oder wenigstens  in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (10. November 2012)

Ja, ich..
Was willst du wissen?


----------



## Nofaith (10. November 2012)

@Weezer

Du hast eine PN


----------



## blaubaer (10. November 2012)

gibt es was einfacheres als Shimano bremsen ?
nicht mal 15min. Arbeit  für 4 Bremsen... Slayer und Altitude...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. November 2012)

Antwort: Nein. Und kein fieses Dot4 oder Dot5.1 ...
Aber warum ein Sad Smile?


----------



## Jako (14. November 2012)

wir haben auch mal wieder ein rocky in der familie.... freue mich schon auf den aufbau  gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (14. November 2012)

Da kann sich der Junior aber schon mal drauf freuen!?  ... guter daddy


----------



## el Lingo (14. November 2012)

Schick, das kann man echt gut aufbauen! Als kleine Anregung:



Bis zum Wochenende sind bis auf das Kettenblatt bei mir auch alle Sachen für das Trailbike da, dann gibt es auch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## bestmove (14. November 2012)

Super, ich bin gespannt. Hoffe es sind ein paar Anregungen für mein Trailbike dabei


----------



## Jako (14. November 2012)

....soll ich euch mal eine empfehlung für ein trailbike geben?  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (14. November 2012)

@ jako: nagelneuer Rahmen? Geil- bin neidisch!!! bin gespannt, wie der Aufbau am Ende wird!


----------



## el Lingo (14. November 2012)

Geduld, ist ja bald fertig


----------



## Jako (14. November 2012)

ja, nagelneu... der wird schon schön, keine angst.... gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (14. November 2012)

Im Groben ist die Planung für den Aufbau abgeschlossen ...





... und mittlerweile sind auch schon die ersten Lieferungen mit Komponenten hier aufgeschlagen.


----------



## Jako (15. November 2012)

also souly momentan habe ich echt keine idee was du aus dem rocky-karton raus ziehst  gruß jako


----------



## gobo (15. November 2012)

ein flatline zaubert er da raus

sehr schön ein 427,die sieht man nicht oft!!


----------



## blaubaer (15. November 2012)

ich Tipp mal auf Slayer ...


----------



## Jako (15. November 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich Tipp mal auf Slayer ...



...er hat pipline, altitude und slayer ss.... was sollte da ein slayer  gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (15. November 2012)

er hat ja soooo viele Bikes !!?? vllcht ein Element, Vertex oder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (15. November 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> er hat ja soooo viele Bikes !!??



Bikes kann man(n) ja fast nicht zu viel haben oder ....
apropo
ät blaubaer: Was macht eigentlich Dein "Fremdgeh-Projekt"? Was wird's denn nun? Spezi Enduro?


----------



## blaubaer (15. November 2012)

stimmt  hab ja auch 3 und das zukünftige wird nummer 4... 

das projekt schippert wohl im Gummiboot zu mir  sollte erst im Januar bei mir eintreffen, bis dahin heisst es noch ein bisschen ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. November 2012)

Flatline nie im Leben!
Wenn Sw!tch recht hat und er wirklich sein Rasouli verkauft hat, dann könnte da ein neues Slayer SS drin sein 
Das geile Blau zusammen mit der ultimativen Manitou Millenium muss der Knaller sein....

Meik bei dir bin ich auch gespannt!

Ich bastel diesen Winter auch mal wieder ein ganz klein wenig. Solange nicht an mir herumgebastelt wird habe ich meine 2010er Fox in schwarz umlackiert und mit 2011er Decals aufgewertet. So wird das Slayer noch besser aussehen.
Ach ja, Slayer!
Daran bastel ich auch gerade. Alu Bolzen in Stahlbuchsen kann ja auch nicht funktionieren. Ich habe fast einen Vorschlaghammer gebraucht um die Bolzen aus dem Rahmen zu bekommen. Nur mal eben schnell den Dämpfer umdrehen....ha!
Die Dämpferbolzen sind so richtig schön eingelaufen und haben ordentlich Material in den Buchsen verteilt. Der Dämpfer ließ sich kaum noch bewegen. So viel zum Thema Ansprechverhalten.

Wer es noch nicht gemacht hat sollte auch mal versuchen seinen Dämpfer auszubauen.
Oder ist das Thema beim Slayer schon bekannt?


----------



## Soulbrother (16. November 2012)

Interressante Spekulationen hier 

Ja,das Rasouli ist schon lange weg!

Ja,ich habe ausser Pipeline und Altitude auch noch das DH t.o und das Marin B17 ... also mit 4 Trailbikes mittlerweile eigentlich zuviele für den gleichen Einsatzbereich!

Das NEUE wird Auswirkungen auf Altitude und Marin haben!

Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher das ihr Füchse schon nach den ersten paar Säckchen ... noch vor dem 2.Advent ... wissen werdet was da entsteht,die benötigten Parts sind einfach zu eindeutig


----------



## Jako (16. November 2012)

.....mist, doch ein slayer....


----------



## gobo (16. November 2012)

war auch ein scherz mit dem flatti!!!aber das m9 haste noch??
bin mal gespannt was es  wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (16. November 2012)

So, der Aufbau geht los:


----------



## Jako (16. November 2012)

hallo! falscher thread, das ist ein rocky thread! wenn dann in " ich bin fremd gegangen" ......abgesehen davon das ich auch kein rocky mehr habe  gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (16. November 2012)

wenn hier nur noch rocky`s aufgebaut werden dürfen, währe @Souly glaub alleine den ganzen Winter lang ....


----------



## el Lingo (16. November 2012)

Schon ein gutes Stück weiter...


----------



## gobo (16. November 2012)

sehr geiles g spot


----------



## Jako (16. November 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wenn hier nur noch rocky`s aufgebaut werden dürfen, währe @Souly glaub alleine den ganzen Winter lang ....



....das ist natürlich ein argument! gruß jako


----------



## big-p-fan (23. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

so, nachdem ich nun vom Specialized Enduro auf ein Slayer umgestiegen bin, habe ich nun voller Vorfreude auch mal wieder was zum Basteln. 

Einige Teile werden vom Enduro übernommen, andere gibt´s neu dazu. 





und 



 


Gruß


----------



## Soulbrother (28. November 2012)

...


----------



## Soulbrother (28. November 2012)

So,ich war fleißig am Organisieren in den letzten 2 Wochen,die Teilebeschaffung ist fast abgeschlossen ...





... wenige Parts fehlen zwar noch bzw. sind auch schon auf dem teilweise langen Weg zu mir,aber einem entspannten Aufbau über die Weihnachtsfeiertage schau ich bereits mit großer Vorfreude entgegen


----------



## RattleHead (28. November 2012)

wir sind gespant.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. November 2012)

Dass du das aushältst, all die geilen (davon gehe ich aus) Parts bei dir im Keller stehen zu haben und noch nix zu montieren :-D Ich würde bekloppt und würde wahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag drum herum rennen wie ein Hund, der net ans Fresschen darf


----------



## wauso (29. November 2012)

habe mir gestern einen specialized fsr rahmen aus dem jahr 1999 geleistet und das wird mein nächstes hauptprojekt werden. dazu baue ich noch ein focus hardtail (stahlrahmen) auf, ein antriebsschwinge fully für nen kumpel (er lies es sich nicht ausreden) und es steht immer noch das projekt "meine frau braucht ein fully, auch wenn sie das anders sieht" an


----------



## peterbe (29. November 2012)

Bei mir ist die Winter-Bastelzeit schon wieder vorbei: ich konnte mich nicht gedulden und musste das Rad in einer Nachtschicht einfach fahrbar machen:


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. November 2012)

Heute wurde mein Winterprojekt auch fertig


----------



## Jako (30. November 2012)

nicht schlecht  .....aber viel zu schnell..... kleiner vorgeschmack von uns. gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (30. November 2012)

Juuuungs...hier gehts darum eure Basteleien zu dokumentieren und nicht um fertige Bikes,dafür gibts doch die typspezifischen threads und die Gallery 

Da sind die schon fertig und es ist noch nichtmal richtig Winter, tsss ... viiiieel zu schnell 

Schöner Aufbaustart am SS,so wie´s gehört Horst


----------



## Jako (30. November 2012)

heute ist der bub 18 geworden, **** die zeit vergeht.... den king haben wir gerade zusammen bei einer halben augustiner eingepresst - schön auf den ausgerichteten schriftzug geachtet und auf das ergebnis angestoßen  ach ist das leben schön..... das rockyblech auf weiß mit dem roten king ist schon geil oder? gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (30. November 2012)

Keine Frage!


----------



## Jako (30. November 2012)

.....race face zu rocky.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. November 2012)

sehr schön. Dein Sohn hat es gut!
Bleibt die schwere Kettenführung dran?

Axel, wann zeigst du den jetzt was du da für ein Rahmen hast? Etwa doch ein Slayer?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2012)

Jako schrieb:


> nicht schlecht  .....aber viel zu schnell..... kleiner vorgeschmack von uns. gruß jako



Nicht nur das Ergebnis ist super.
Auch das Foto ist KEIL!


----------



## Jako (30. November 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> sehr schön. Dein Sohn hat es gut!
> Bleibt die schwere Kettenführung dran?
> 
> Axel, wann zeigst du den jetzt was du da für ein Rahmen hast? Etwa doch ein Slayer?



...man muß ja nicht immer alles neu kaufen.... wie es aussieht kommen wir bei dem ss bei 15,5kg raus  nicht schlecht oder?

....natürlich kommt bei dem souly ein slayer raus.....  ich hätte mir auch was anderes gewünscht - aber die hoffnung stirb zuletzt. gruß jako


----------



## el Lingo (30. November 2012)

Das SS gefällt mir und erinnert mich an mein altes. Rote Kurbeln hätten acuh gut ausgesehen!





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Jako (30. November 2012)

bei uns sieht´s vorne so aus.... ist halt ein echter slopstyler für airtime....


----------



## gobo (30. November 2012)

ach ja,427
jako,lässte den dämpfer drin??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (30. November 2012)

den fährt ja mein junior, der hat nur 60 kg und testet in erst mal so..... in meinem SS war ein coil drin und in meinem nomad ist er auch raus geflogen. ich vermute der tut's schon..... gruß jako


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Dezember 2012)

Der neue Atlasvorbau ist halt einfach nur Hammer. Den könnte man sich auch einfach so in´s Wohnzimmer stellen ohne das ein Rad mit dran hängt. Schöner als Kerzen oder solche anderen Staubfänger...


----------



## wauso (1. Dezember 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Der neue Atlasvorbau ist halt einfach nur Hammer. Den könnte man sich auch einfach so in´s Wohnzimmer stellen ohne das ein Rad mit dran hängt. Schöner als Kerzen oder solche anderen Staubfänger...



genau so habe ich es mit einem rot eloxierten gt zaskar rahmen aus den neunzigern gemacht. leider ist der verzogen und zum aufbau nicht mehr geeignet, aber als gemälde an der wand perfekt


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Soulbrother (2. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Axel, wann zeigst du den jetzt was du da für ein Rahmen hast? Etwa doch ein Slayer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Rahmen hat dann das Rentier-Säckchen No.24 im Gepäck


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Dezember 2012)

Was ist den hier los?
Kein Mavic Laufradsatz? Custom?


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Dezember 2012)

Slayer SS und B17 haben ja auch Custom und kein Mavic oder Easton!
... der muß außerdem möglichst leicht werden


----------



## Jako (2. Dezember 2012)

....tapered steuerrohr - 26" radgröße...... weitere indizien für ein slayer  gruß jako und einen schönen 1. advent!


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Dezember 2012)

... auch einen schönen 1.Advent!

SS schon fertig?


----------



## Jako (2. Dezember 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...SS schon fertig?



nur noch kleinigkeiten, kette, schaltung und feineinstellung - sieht super aus  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (2. Dezember 2012)

Davon gehe ich aus  ... und wenn man dann noch bedenkt wie perfekt sich diese Geräte im Park bewegen lassen,da hat Rocky was endgeiles rausgebracht


----------



## Jako (2. Dezember 2012)

hier noch fotos.... gruß jako


----------



## Elefantenvogel (2. Dezember 2012)

einfach nur geil.... So ein Slayer SS hät ich auch noch gern... wobei das neue auch eine Versuchung ist...


----------



## worrest-t (2. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche allen Bastelwütigen einen schönen 1. Advent!!! 

So endlich ist es soweit und ich kann hier auch meine Bilder posten 

Habe am Wochenende diesen super schönen Rahmen erworben und nun wartet er auf seinem Aufbau.









Die nächsten Wochen kommt dann noch ein Laufradsatz mit Notube ZTR Flow Felge und Hope Pro II Naben. Federgabel ist noch offen, Schaltung wirds ne SLX oder XT, je nach Angebot. Bremsen sollen es die neuen Slx Bremsen werden. Cockpit und der Rest wird dann Stück für Stück ergänzt. Werde dazu auch fleißig Bilder machen und die hier zeigen.

Aber die Bastelzeit geht auch schon gleich bei diesem Rahmen los und ich habe auch gleich ein paar Fragen. Habe bei dem Rahmen 3 Folien abgezogen, welche schon auf dem Rahmen waren. Dazu habe ich sie vorher lange mit dem Fön erwährmt. Beim abziehen ist an 2 Stellen der Klarlack mit abgegangen.









Nun möchte ich die Stellen ausbesserm. Ich wollte nun mit feinem Schleifpapier die Kanten schleifen, damit da keine Kante ist und dann mit Klarlack aus der Dose leicht rübergehen. Oder vielleicht auch aus der Pistole, weiß nicht ob man da so einen Spot mit hinbekommt. Oder sollte ich das lieber von einem Airbrusher oder Lackierer machen lassen.

Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?

Gruß aus dem Norden

worrest-t


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Dezember 2012)

Na klasse! Ist das 19 Zoll? Dann würde mich mal interessieren was du bezahlt hast. Hättest mal meinen kaufen sollen! 
Ist aber ein sehr geiler und schöner Rahmen!


----------



## worrest-t (2. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Na klasse! Ist das 19 Zoll? Dann würde mich mal interessieren was du bezahlt hast. Hättest mal meinen kaufen sollen!
> Ist aber ein sehr geiler und schöner Rahmen!



Danke, ist ein 20,5" Rahmen, habe mich doch für eine Nummer größer entschieden, aufgrund der Straight up Geo und des Angebotes.


----------



## bestmove (2. Dezember 2012)

Da ist aber richtig schwer was los hier 
Bin auch mal wieder tätig, mal sehen was das wird


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Dezember 2012)

Element DH ... 2. Versuch!


----------



## bestmove (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja  eine brauchbare original Lackierung finde ich doch wichtig bei diesem Jahrgang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (3. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Dezember 2012)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich die Stellen ausbesserm. Ich wollte nun mit feinem Schleifpapier die Kanten schleifen, damit da keine Kante ist und dann mit Klarlack aus der Dose leicht rübergehen. Oder vielleicht auch aus der Pistole, weiß nicht ob man da so einen Spot mit hinbekommt. Oder sollte ich das lieber von einem Airbrusher oder Lackierer machen lassen.
> 
> Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...



Geh lieber zum Lackierer bzw. Airbrusher. Zum in die Fläche reinlackieren brauchst du normalerweise Beispritzer fürn Übergang etc. Carbon gibt auch gerne Nasen etc. Ich hab mal im Winter Carbonteile für´s Mopped mit Klarlack lackiert, Das war ´ne Kagge sag ich dir...


----------



## Jako (3. Dezember 2012)

hey souly, ist das 30.9 ?  gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (3. Dezember 2012)

Na mal gucken ob das Ding was taugt


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Dezember 2012)

Jako schrieb:


> hey souly, ist das 30.9 ?  gruß jako




hey Sherlock,die kann 27.2 und 30.0 und 30.9 ... wie ich es gerade brauch


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Dezember 2012)

ach, wie am SS und damals am Flatline auch, oder?
Sehr schön, ich bin wieder richtig neugierig auf deinen weiteren Kalender.
Besonders wenn es in richtung Fahrwerk geht.
Race Face geht ja jetzt schon wieder nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleischlucker (3. Dezember 2012)

Das Rocky Mountian Slayer 70 Ist Super.
Ich Fahre es Seit August 2011


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ach, wie am SS und damals am Flatline auch, oder?



!


----------



## blaubaer (4. Dezember 2012)

bei so viel Carbon ... tipp ich ... zwischen einem Slayer ... oder einem Element MSL ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2012)

Den schmalen XC- Lenker am Slayer?


----------



## Jako (4. Dezember 2012)

oh oh! jetzt werde ich auch etwas stutzig..... obwohl, die älteren "old-school-fahrer" ja öfters noch gerne ihre schmalen lenker fahren  es wird doch nicht doch ein MSL werden..... gruß jako


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Dezember 2012)

Ein auf all mountain getrimmtes element... sowas hat souly doch die tage noch in der galerie gepostet?!


----------



## bestmove (4. Dezember 2012)

Element ist heiß, die Sattelstütze sieht auch eher nach 27,2 aus


----------



## Jako (4. Dezember 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Element ist heiß, die Sattelstütze sieht auch eher nach 27,2 aus



....MSL hat auch 30.9mm. es bleibt spannend mit tendenz zum MSL - wäre auch die bessere entscheidung  gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (4. Dezember 2012)

ups, zu meiner Zeit hatte das noch 27,2 .. aber gut, scheint wohl doch dicker zu sein.

 @Soulbrother
Welche Scheibengröße fährst du am DH race? Ich denke ich will mal Shimano probieren. Vorne hab ich ne Shiver dran, wenn ich das aber richtig sehe soll die nur für 160er Scheiben freigegeben sein?! Würd schon gern 180er vorn & hinten fahrn.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Dezember 2012)

Was will er mit einem MSL wenn er ein Altitude hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (4. Dezember 2012)

....dann halt doch "old school fahrer"..... gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (4. Dezember 2012)

er schreibt ja selber ... 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> !
> 
> Ja,ich habe ausser Pipeline und Altitude auch noch das DH t.o und das Marin B17 ... also mit 4 Trailbikes mittlerweile eigentlich zuviele für den gleichen Einsatzbereich!
> 
> Das NEUE wird Auswirkungen auf Altitude und Marin haben!


----------



## Jako (4. Dezember 2012)

beide bikes könnten je nach aufbau beide ersetzen..... gruß jako


----------



## worrest-t (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube da schlummert ein schöner neuer Alti Rahmen in seinem Karton, würde mich jedenfalls riesig interessieren einen solchen Aufbau zu verfolgen.

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Dezember 2012)

gleicht gehts in den Keller und dann wirds ans hardtail gebaut.......Nikolausi thx


----------



## Jako (4. Dezember 2012)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Ich glaube da schlummert ein schöner neuer Alti Rahmen in seinem Karton......



sorry, aber völlig benebelt ist unser souly noch nicht...... gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Dezember 2012)

^^ bei dir ist der Nikolaus aber echt früh dran!


... *"oldschool is the only school"* ... sowieso  ... aber das muß ich Holmes u. Watson (Horst u. Marco) ja am wenigsten sagen.
Niko als Hercules Poirot ist auch nicht ohne.
Bei euch muß ich so langsam echt gut überlegen wie ich die nächsten Säckchen bestücke! 


 @bestmove
am DH t.o fahr ich 180/160mm.
Meine Shiver mit 120mm darf bis max. 203mm gefahren werden:


----------



## Deleted 10349 (4. Dezember 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Bei euch muß ich so langsam echt gut überlegen wie ich die nächsten Säckchen bestücke!



... ein Schaltwerk o.ä. dürfte wohl am unverfänglichsten sein 

Viel Spass weiterhin, Prof. Moriarty. 
Mach es Holmes und Watson nicht zu einfach ...


----------



## Jako (4. Dezember 2012)

...was sagt ihr eigentlich zu den laufrädern? ich finde sie sowas von scharf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Dezember 2012)

Funktion ist bestimmt super, nur finde ich das Rot immer zu blass.

Jahaa, aber er hat ja auch gesagt, dass das Marin jetzt an die Wand kommt. Somit fehlt zwischen Alti und M9 etwas.
Jetzt musste ich tatsächlich "Hercules Poirot" googeln 

.....wartet, vielleicht hat er ja auch ein richtig gut erhaltenes altes Element t.o. gefunden. Richtig schön in gelb-rot Canuck 
Dann brauch man ein Element trotz Altitude


----------



## worrest-t (5. Dezember 2012)

Jako schrieb:


> sorry, aber völlig benebelt ist unser souly noch nicht...... gruß jako



Ist nur meine Vermutung, für einen Meister Detektiv fehlt mir dann das nötige Fachwissen und Erfahrungswissen, auf was der Souly so steht.

Der erste wäre er aber nicht, der ein "Old Altitude" besitzt und auf das neue umsattelt.

Gruß 

Worrest-t


----------



## Jako (5. Dezember 2012)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Ist nur meine Vermutung.....



theoretisch ist das ja auch noch möglich, würde mich aber schon sehr wundern..... gruß jako

p.s. unter "old altitude" verstehe ich übrigens das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=579505 mein unereichter traum vor 20 jahren....


----------



## worrest-t (5. Dezember 2012)

Ja "Old Altitude" ist auch schon sehr schmerzlich, da ich meinen Rahmen grad erst aufbaue. Vielleicht sollte es einfach weiter das Altitude sein, für das neue gibt es dann ja auch die schönen Ziffern dahinter, die eine Verwechslung ausschließen.

Ja möglich noch auf jedenfall, obwohl das wirklich dekadent, aber auch wie gesagt ein super interessantes Projekt wäre. Müsste dann wohl aber auch Glück gewesen sein, an einen Rahmen zu kommen, da die ja glaube ich noch nicht zu Hauf verfügbar sind.

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Dezember 2012)

Schicker LRS am SS  ... vor ein paar Jahren hatten die allerdings noch keinen guten Ruf weil sackschwer und die Felgen stark dellenanfällig waren,hoffe das hat sich mittlerweile geändert!? ... ich würde gerne mal ein Gesamtbild vom SS-Aufbau sehen !!!

Das neue Alti hat schon was...definitiv 

Viel Spass beim "old ALTI 90"- Aufbau


----------



## Jako (5. Dezember 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Schicker LRS am SS  ... vor ein paar Jahren hatten die allerdings noch keinen guten Ruf weil sackschwer und die Felgen stark dellenanfällig waren,hoffe das hat sich mittlerweile geändert!? ... ich würde gerne mal ein Gesamtbild vom SS-Aufbau sehen !!!



....das ist ja ein FR2050 mit echtem gold! und kein sackschwerer FR2350....
fotos vom ganzen bike gibt es erst wenn es ganz fertig ist....
wo bleibt der 5. elch??? gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (5. Dezember 2012)

^^ Vergebung  ... bin heute etwas im Zeitstress,mein bestes Stück hat Geburtstag!




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich tatsächlich "Hercules Poirot" googeln



haha,das war mir fast klar 


So,jetzt aber ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2012)

PressFit im Slayer???


----------



## Jako (5. Dezember 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ^^ Vergebung  ... bin heute etwas im Zeitstress,mein bestes Stück hat Geburtstag!
> 
> So,jetzt aber ...



....schönen Gruß und Alles Gute!

ah, also kein flatline.....


----------



## Jako (5. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> PressFit im Slayer???



nein - im MSL YEAH!!!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (5. Dezember 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> So,jetzt aber ...



... müssen nicht mehr Holmes und Watson ran, jetzt reichen Beavis & Butthead


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Dezember 2012)

hm...und das Element t.o. ist auch dahin.
Oder hat das neue 2013 Slayer Press fit?


----------



## worrest-t (5. Dezember 2012)

Laut meiner Recherche hat das Element und das Altitude MSL Press Fit Innenlager. Vertex hat auch Press Fit, das kann man aber wohl ausschließen. Das heißt es bleibt weiterhin offen, wäre ja auch schade, am sechsten Tag schon die Auflösung zu Erfahren.

Quellen sind:

Bikeaction.de
Element.bikes.com

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Dezember 2012)

​



Jako schrieb:


> ....schönen Gruß und Alles Gute!



Danke!




worrest-t schrieb:


> Laut meiner Recherche hat das Element und das Altitude MSL Press Fit Innenlager. Vertex hat auch Press Fit...


----------



## blaubaer (6. Dezember 2012)

das rätsel raten geht weiter, als nächstes stellt sich bei mir die frage : 

29" ? ... 650B ?? ... oder 26" ???


----------



## worrest-t (6. Dezember 2012)

Dann ist die Katze wohl aus dem Sack, ist zwar ein blöder Winkel, aber 140-150 mm Federweg sind das leider nicht. Also wird es wohl doch ein neues Element.

Sehr schöne Gabel, sieht echt schick aus, genauso wie die anderen Parts. Wünsche dir einen tollen winterlichen Aufbau!!!



blaubaer schrieb:


> das rätsel raten geht weiter, als nächstes stellt sich bei mir die frage :
> 
> 29" ? ... 650B ?? ... oder 26" ???



Ich tippe mal auf 650B, ist einfach zeitgemäß und ein guter Kompromis


Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (6. Dezember 2012)

guten morgen, schaut doch mal den 2. advent an.... 262mm speichenlänge - eindeutig 26"  außerdem hasst der souly andere laufradgrößen..... old school halt. gruß jako


----------



## worrest-t (6. Dezember 2012)

Man man man, das ist hier doch lupenreine Detektivarbeit in seiner höchsten Form ;-)


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Dezember 2012)




----------



## blaubaer (7. Dezember 2012)

1.9 - 2.1" ... ich leg mich mal fest auf ein element 70 msl 


mit dem rahmen hab ich noch liebäugelt, bevor ich mich auf das carbon-fremdgehprojekt festgelegt hab...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Dezember 2012)

jetzt aber mal eine Frage.
Wieso nicht Tubeless und DT Revolution? Ich dachte du willst auf das Gewicht achten?
In meinem Altitude fahre ich die Revolution mit XR 400 Felge und Tubeless.


----------



## Jako (7. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> jetzt aber mal eine Frage.
> Wieso nicht Tubeless....



bei einer normalen felge sparst du dir doch fast kein gewicht.... klebeband, tublessband, milch, ventil..... tubless fährt man wegen der pannensicherheit bei wenig druck und nicht wegen gewichtsersparnis.
ich frage mich mehr ob das das richtige bike für den souly ist - nur 120mm vorne und hinten.... was macht der alte draufgänger mit einem 11kg MSL? er wird sich doch keinen alpen-x vorgenommen haben??? gruß jako


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Dezember 2012)

hm.

Ich glaube es wird ein RSL Team. Ich meine die 32 F-Series gibt es nur in 80 und 100 mm.


----------



## ma.schino (7. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hm.
> 
> Ich glaube es wird ein RSL Team. Ich meine die 32 F-Series gibt es nur in 80 und 100 mm.



Einspruch!  Ich hatte eine in 120 mm. Die war in einem 2011er element 50 MSL verbaut (siehe meine Galerie...)


----------



## Jako (7. Dezember 2012)

...doch doch, die gab´s schon mit 120mm.... ein RSL wäre ja noch absurder für den souly  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (7. Dezember 2012)

2012 sogar mit 140mm FW...


----------



## Jako (7. Dezember 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> 2012 sogar mit 140mm FW...



...die heißt aber nicht "F-Series"


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Dezember 2012)

Auch mit normalem Schnellspanner?


----------



## Jako (7. Dezember 2012)

ja, auch mit schnellspanner.... außerdem würde der souly bei einem RSL keinen riser- sonder flatbar fahren - soviel stil hat der souly! gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Dezember 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> 1.9 - 2.1" ... ich leg mich mal fest auf ein element 70 msl  ...



ähhh...  die gehen aber auch noch mit 2,35ern absolut problemlos 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> jetzt aber mal eine Frage.
> Wieso nicht Tubeless und DT Revolution? Ich dachte du willst auf das Gewicht achten?
> In meinem Altitude fahre ich die Revolution mit XR 400 Felge und Tubeless.



Ich achte schon auf das Gewicht,allerdings darfst du die 100Kg nicht vergessen  ... wie bei allen anderen meiner Aufbauten gilt auch hier: sinnvoller Leichtbau!

Bei den COMP Speichen weiß ich aus langjähriger Erfahrung das ich mir keinen Kopf machen muß!Das Gewichts-Steifigkeitsverhältnis ist für mich perfekt.
Wenns mir nur ums Gewicht ging würd ich wohl zu Sapim cx-ray greifen.

In all den Jahren hat mich tubeless nicht überzeugen können.
Gewicht machst du auch keines gut damit,weil wie schon ganz richtig gesagt...



Jako schrieb:


> bei einer normalen felge sparst du dir doch fast kein gewicht.... klebeband, tublessband, milch, ventil..... tubless fährt man wegen der pannensicherheit bei wenig druck und nicht wegen gewichtsersparnis.



... so isses!



Jako schrieb:


> ich frage mich mehr ob das das richtige bike für den souly ist - nur 120mm vorne und hinten.... was macht der alte draufgänger mit einem 11kg MSL? er wird sich doch keinen alpen-x vorgenommen haben??? gruß jako



Mein Pipeline fahr ich doch auch nur mit 120mm  




Jako schrieb:


> .... ein RSL wäre ja noch absurder für den souly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, ich erinnere mich gerade an mein letztes Bike das in etwa dieser Kategorie entsprach,das war vor 12 Jahren ein Scott Strike ... öhööh auch schon Carbon mit der damals brandneuen und ersten SID carbon und vo/hi nur 80mm !!! bei 9,7Kg ... und jaaa einem Flatbar mit 55cm Breite


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Dezember 2012)

ich habe ja auch so meine 90 kg und ich gehe mit dem Altitude auch nicht gerade zimberlich um.
Jaaa? Also ich muss das mit dem Gewicht noch einmal prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (7. Dezember 2012)

hey souly, das dich tubless nicht überzeugt hat kann ich nicht wirklich nach vollziehen..... mich hat es voll überzeugt, 2,0 bar, top traktion und nie mehr sorgen um snakebites! das ist der vorteil von tubless - und nicht gewichtersparnis! p.s. ersatzschlauch ist dabei und wird notfalls montiert.... gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Soulbrother (8. Dezember 2012)

Ein wenig gebastelt habe ich im Lauf der vergangenen Woche auch schon ...


----------



## gobo (8. Dezember 2012)

mr.freeride,du hast 90kg??

ach der arme sattel!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Dezember 2012)

Alter! Ich könnte noch nicht mal so auf dem Sattel lange Zeit sitzen. Jetzt puhlt er da auch noch das letzte bisschen Komfort herunter 
Na Gewicht ist alles 

ahh, nur weil du jetzt die Easton Logos wegsebelst, heißt das noch lange nicht das jetzt ein Race Face Vorbau o.ä. verbaut werden darf 

 @gobo
Ja als du mich das letzte mal gesehen hast waren es noch 88kg.
Die Gesundheit hat mich ein wenig dicker und unsportlicher gemacht dieses Jahr.


----------



## Jako (8. Dezember 2012)

......MSL stealth bomber  gruß jako


----------



## gobo (8. Dezember 2012)

jaaaa da bist du nicht der einzigste!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ..ahh, nur weil du jetzt die Easton Logos wegsebelst, heißt das noch lange nicht das jetzt ein Race Face Vorbau o.ä. verbaut werden darf



... keine Frage!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Dezember 2012)

Ahaa 

So etwas zu meiner Bastelzeit.
Wie schon gesagt waren die Dämpferbolzen eingelaufen und ich habe meine Gabel umlackiert und neu beklebt.
Nun ist alles wieder frisch und fahrbereit.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2012)

Hast du prima gemacht,sieht gut aus  ... und wie man sieht auch endlich die Bremsleitung ordentlich verlegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Dezember 2012)

Jahaa, extra für dich! 
ja Kashima wäre optisch natürlich noch mehr blink blink.
Von der Funktion weiß ich gar nicht ob das jetzt so viel besser ist.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2012)

...wer braucht schon bling-bling 


Wie beim´09er Aufbau Kalender auch diesmal wieder am jeweiligen Adventssonntag der Zwischenstand ...











Allen noch einen schönen 2.Advent!


----------



## bestmove (9. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geil Axel 

Ich bin auch wieder ein Stück weiter gekommen. Ein kurzer Eingriff ...





... und das Ding passt. Sieht auch ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2012)

^^ fein,fein ... da bin ich mal gespannt wie es sich dann in der Praxis verhält!


----------



## ilovemyrocky (10. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Projekt Soulbrother!

Da bekomme ich fast Lust mein altes 98'er Schätzchen ein wenig aufzupeppen. So wie es da steht ist es zwar fahrbereit aber wenigstens die Federung und die Bremsen müßten aktualisiert werden.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Dezember 2012)




----------



## blaubaer (11. Dezember 2012)

.. ach es wird ein Fully


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2012)

... ganz sicher, Watson?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Dezember 2012)

Na jetzt bin ich mal auf Bremsen und Kurbeln gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2012)

Bremsen gibts noch vorm 3.Advent ... glaub ich zumindest


----------



## worrest-t (12. Dezember 2012)

Das sind ja nur die edelsten Teile, sehr sehr schön!!!

Aber manchmal Frage ich mich, wo die Taler herkommen, wenn ihr nicht alle Werksteamfahrer seid ;-)


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Dezember 2012)

Drogen. Probier's mal - sehr lukratives Geschäft!


----------



## bestmove (12. Dezember 2012)

Waffen gehen auch immer gut.


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. Dezember 2012)

Menschenhandel oder Prostitution. Auch ganz gut


----------



## el Lingo (13. Dezember 2012)

Das sind aber alles Güter, die auch ein invest-Kapital benötigen. Erpressung ist da wesentlich lukrativer und hat höhere Margen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (13. Dezember 2012)

Schutzgelderpressung. Geringer Invest -> Hoher ERtrag


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Dezember 2012)




----------



## gobo (13. Dezember 2012)

drehgriffe??och nöö.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2012)

bäh


----------



## 2o83 (13. Dezember 2012)

Fährt er doch aber an fast allen Rädern, die nicht nur bergab unterwegs sind, soweit ich mich recht entsinne. 

Cheers!


----------



## blaubaer (13. Dezember 2012)

was für ne unterhalung hier  

weiter so... 

dann ist`s bald Frühling...


----------



## worrest-t (13. Dezember 2012)

> Drogen. Probier's mal - sehr lukratives Geschäft!





> Waffen gehen auch immer gut.





> Schutzgelderpressung. Geringer Invest -> Hoher ERtrag





> etc.



Wusste garnicht, das ich hier nur von pedalierenden Mafiosis umgeben bin 

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Dezember 2012)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Fährt er doch aber an fast allen Rädern, die nicht nur bergab unterwegs sind, soweit ich mich recht entsinne.
> 
> Cheers!



Rischtisch ...  Simply (and) the best! ...aber  auch am Intense M9 






So,die Woche ist ja fast geschafft,heute mittag werden dann schonmal Schaltung und Bremsen montiert ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Dezember 2012)

Erwischt! Sram und Shimano gemischt! Das geht ja mal gar nicht ;-)
Wenn jetzt noch XTR Kurbeln kommen.....

Aber die XTR sind der Knaller. Die haben so richtig Kraft.


----------



## Jako (14. Dezember 2012)

....ich finde die shimano-bremsen auch echt gut  .....aber leider sind sie halt von shimano, und außer einem umwerfer und evtl. einem innenlager kommt mir kein shimano ans bike. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (14. Dezember 2012)

Ist das die normale oder die Trail? Ich bin am überlegen am Element nächstes Jahr die Bremse zu tauschen. Die RX finde ich ein wenig schwach auf steilen, technischen Singletrails


----------



## Nofaith (14. Dezember 2012)

Das ist die "normale", fahr die an meiner CC-Feile 180/160mm, Bremsleistung ist top. Die baut man an und fährt, kein schleifen, kein gefummel. Befüllen und entlüften ist schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Dezember 2012)




----------



## ma.schino (15. Dezember 2012)

Wird immer schlimmer!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Dezember 2012)

Warum da keine XTR? Sind die Ritchey leichter?


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Dezember 2012)

... hat mich aber auch nicht interressiert,weil ...



Jako schrieb:


> ...man muß ja nicht immer alles neu kaufen....



*!* 



Gabel und PressFit Lager sind jetzt fertig montiert ...


----------



## bestmove (15. Dezember 2012)

Jako schrieb:


> ...man muß ja nicht immer alles neu kaufen...



So siehts aus


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Sind die Ritchey leichter?



... macht pro Pedal gerade mal +6g aus!


----------



## blaubaer (16. Dezember 2012)

seh ich nicht mehr richtig, oder zähl ich da 10 Ritzel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (16. Dezember 2012)

Ohne Lesebrille gehts bei mir mittlerweile auch nicht mehr  ... aber du hast auf jeden fall richtig gezählt!


----------



## blaubaer (16. Dezember 2012)

ok, aber wie passt das zusammen ?? 



Soulbrother schrieb:


>





Soulbrother schrieb:


>


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Dezember 2012)

Klick mal auf das Bild vom Twister,siehe Überschrift.
Die Kassette ist mit 9spd Ketten kompatibel.


----------



## blaubaer (16. Dezember 2012)

ahhh... ok, zum 2.   


hatte da am Samstag auch paar Bastelstunden... 
sozusagen das letzte Puzzelteil bei mir, beim Bike-aufbau...


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Dezember 2012)

Wie gehabt zum Advent der aktuelle Stand ...

















​


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Dezember 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hatte da am Samstag auch paar Bastelstunden...
> sozusagen das letzte Puzzelteil bei mir, beim Bike-aufbau...



Ohohh ... keine Disc? RR ? ... nee Käse,die sind zu klein dafür und zu breit

Laufradbau steht bei mir dann auch in der kommenden Woche noch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (16. Dezember 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ohohh ... keine Disc? RR ? ... nee Käse,die sind zu klein dafür und zu breit



das ganze war an einem Laufradbau-Kurs mit Übungsmaterial  




>



bei dem bild komm ich echt ins grübeln... welcher Rahmen ist dass ... ?? 
der element 70 msl kann es nicht sein...


----------



## Jako (16. Dezember 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> bei dem bild komm ich echt ins grübeln... welcher Rahmen ist dass ... ??
> der element 70 msl kann es nicht sein...



.....warum nicht? das da von der lackierung was besonders gemacht wurde ist ja wohl klar.... ich finde vom profil her könnte es das schon sein. gruß jako


----------



## Jako (16. Dezember 2012)

....hey souly, sieht übrigens  top aus! p.s. die bremsgriffe gehören weiter nach innen geschoben.... gruß jako


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Dezember 2012)

Hä? Sehe ich da eine festsitzende Kettenstrebe? Doch ein Hardtail?



Soulbrother schrieb:


>


----------



## Jako (16. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hä? Sehe ich da eine festsitzende Kettenstrebe? Doch ein Hardtail?



??? das mußt du mir erklären was du da siehst.....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Dezember 2012)

das Innenlagerhäuse an dem nach links eine Kettenstrebe abgeht.
oder soll das das Unterrohr sein?

Ach...und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das eine 100mm Gabel ist.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Dezember 2012)

Jako schrieb:


> ....p.s. die bremsgriffe gehören weiter nach innen geschoben.... gruß jako



Nee du...die sitzen schon ganz genau da wo sie hingehören 


Unter Vorbehalt ...


----------



## big-p-fan (17. Dezember 2012)

Here we go.. 

das vorletzte Teil für mein Slayer... wird natürlich auf Bash umgebaut. 






Jetzt fehlt noch die Kassette und die Bastelzeit ist vorbei. 

Der Frühling kann quasi sowas von kommen!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Dezember 2012)




----------



## rockyoernie (18. Dezember 2012)

hab mal ne frage. funktioniert ein 10 fack sram schaltwerk mit 9 fach grip shift ? 
hat da jemand erfahrung mit gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (18. Dezember 2012)

Nein,funktioniert nicht!


----------



## rockyoernie (18. Dezember 2012)

danke


----------



## Jako (19. Dezember 2012)

....mit einer 9-fach kassette schon


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2012)

... selbst dann nicht!


----------



## Jako (19. Dezember 2012)

weil?


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2012)

geändertes Übersetzungsverhältnis  bei den 10spd Schaltwerken


----------



## Jako (19. Dezember 2012)

....da sieht man mal das ich mich mit dem 10-fach zeug noch nicht beschäftigt habe...danke für die info!


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2012)

... wart einfach ein Jahr und steig dann bei 12fach wieder ein 


Ich bin ja heute auch noch in der Bringschuld ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Dezember 2012)

Also jetzt bin ich langsam echt neugierig was du da für ein Rahmen stehen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worrest-t (19. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Also jetzt bin ich langsam echt neugierig was du da für ein Rahmen stehen hast.



Das bin ich auch!

Aber dann kommt eigentlich nur noch das neue Alti in Frage oder ein Allmountain Vertex. Die Teile sind für ein Slayer oder gröber viel zu filigran und der Bash kommt wohl nicht an ein Element. Aber so richtig passt die Gabel nicht in mein Konzept, da das maximal 120mm sind. Oder ich hab nen knick in der Optik.


----------



## blaubaer (19. Dezember 2012)

worrest-t schrieb:


> der Bash kommt wohl nicht an ein Element.


 
er hat nirgends einen Bash gezeigt  !?

ich bleib dabei, ein Element MSL ...


----------



## Hanswirt (19. Dezember 2012)

.... also ich tippe auf ein wunderschönes Flow in schwarz ....


----------



## worrest-t (20. Dezember 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> er hat nirgends einen Bash gezeigt  !?
> 
> ich bleib dabei, ein Element MSL ...



Uups, ne stimmt. Ne Kettenführung ist das. Aber meine Aussage bleibt ;-)


----------



## Deleted 10349 (20. Dezember 2012)

zu Souly's Detektivspiel:
... wir fassen mal die Fakten zusammen:
- Speichen sind für 26"
- Press-Fit Innenlager
- 100mm oder max. 120mm Gabel tapered
- 1x10 Antrieb
- glänzender schwarzer Lack​
... Mutmassung anhand der Bilder:
Plastik äh, Carbon
Gabel mit 100mm

... viele Optionen bleiben da eigentlich nicht.
Ein Vertex von 2011 (letztes 26" in Carbon) scheidet wegen Pressfit aus und ab 2012 gibt's das Vertex nur noch mit 29" in Carbon, ergo bleibt nur ein schickes Element als sinnvolle Kombi mit der Gabel. Anhand des kleinen weissen Spitzes beim "souly" Schriftzug am Oberrohr (anhand der Bildkomposition mit dem Lenker im Blick, muss er am Oberrohr sein) tippe ich konkret auf ein 2012 Element Team RSL.

... morgen geht die Welt unter und wir werden es leider nie erfahren


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2012)

... werden wir nun endlich alle von den Aliens wieder abgeholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (20. Dezember 2012)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> ... morgen geht die Welt unter und wir werden es leider nie erfahren



  



Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... werden wir nun endlich alle von den Aliens wieder abgeholt?



wieder ??  

bist du schon mal abgeholt worden ??


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2012)

Na,erstmal hat man uns doch hergebracht ... und nun holt man uns wieder ab!

Wir habens halt einfach verkackt,die gucken sich das Elend mit uns hier nicht mehr länger an ... hab ich sogar Verständis für.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (20. Dezember 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Na,erstmal hat man uns doch hergebracht ... und nun holt man uns wieder ab!
> 
> Wir habens halt einfach verkackt,die gucken sich das Elend mit uns hier nicht mehr länger an ... hab ich sogar Verständis für.



... hm, die Vorstellung hat was.
Aber meinst Du wirklich das die uns zurückhaben wollen?


----------



## blaubaer (21. Dezember 2012)

die können sich mit mir aber noch ein jahr warten können, bis ich mein neues Bike auch aufgebaut und gefahren bin... 

so zum nächsten  dürfen sie dann auch mich holen, jetzt hab ich schon die hälfte hinter mir...


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Dezember 2012)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> ... hm, die Vorstellung hat was.
> Aber meinst Du wirklich das die uns zurückhaben wollen?



Falls wir uns heute abend hier noch gemeinsam das Säckchen 21 anschauen können haben sie es sich anders überlegt.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Dezember 2012)

Also in unserm goldische Meenz am Rhoi ist alles noch wie gehabt!

Wie siehts mit der Schweiz aus ... Jungs,gibts euch noch ??? 


Unter Vorbehalt...


----------



## Deleted 10349 (21. Dezember 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Also in unserm goldische Meenz am Rhoi ist alles noch wie gehabt!
> 
> Wie siehts mit der Schweiz aus ... Jungs,gibts euch noch ???



... wir sind auch noch da! 
Sieht gut aus mit der Jungfernfahrt in 2013 für Käptn. Blaubär ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Dezember 2012)

Oha, krass! Seit langem sehe ich mal wieder silberne Felgen. 

Ja im hohen Norden ist auch alles beim alten. Naja seit heute fehlt mein Altitude Rahmen im Keller. Vielleicht wurde der ja abgeholt


----------



## Jako (21. Dezember 2012)

...der tiefe süden lebt auch noch, naja, vielleicht verrecke ich bald an arbeit..... gruß jako


----------



## Deleted 10349 (22. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Naja seit heute fehlt mein Altitude Rahmen im Keller. Vielleicht wurde der ja abgeholt


Auch die Aliens wissen scheinbar ein gutes Bike zu schätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (22. Dezember 2012)

mittlerweile hat sich der schnee bei uns verzogen!!hatten teilweise bis zu 45cm schnee!!nun sind es plus grade und von der weißen pracht ist fast nix mehr da.
beste grüsse aus belgien(650m ü.n n).


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Dezember 2012)

Niko ... und jetzt eine neues Alti und den Slayer dafür auch noch weg  






... jetzt wird noch auszentriert,dann ist das NEUE eigentlich auch so gut wie fertig!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Dezember 2012)

Nö 650B nicht bevor ich es ausprobiert habe. Und ich habe ja die Laufräder vom Alti noch. Die sind noch so gut wie neu. Die bleiben.
Das Slayer weg??? Nein, ich brauch doch etwas mit dem man es richtig fliegen lassen kann.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Dezember 2012)

Hast schon Recht! ... angeblich kann man die 650b Dinger aber wohl auch mit 26" Laufrädern fahren ?!

Zum Thema LR,meine sind nun fertig ...









und bevor ich die Griffe montiert hatte wurden die Klemmringe erst ordentlich wieder aufgehübscht,aus alt mach neu ...


----------



## Jako (23. Dezember 2012)

......der hinterbau sieht mir aber schon sehr nach MSL aus...... schönen 4. advent. gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Dezember 2012)

Ab morgen muß nicht mehr spekuliert werden  ...auch von mir einen schönen 4.Advent!


----------



## blaubaer (23. Dezember 2012)

spann uns nur nicht bis 23.59h auf die Folter...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Dezember 2012)

Auf jeden Fall schonmal ein dickes THX an Soulbrother für die Unterhaltung den Advent über! Echt coole Idee


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Dezember 2012)

... ne,ne bei uns kommts Christkind meistens so gegen 17.30  

ein letzter Zwischenstand ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (23. Dezember 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall schonmal ein dickes THX an Soulbrother für die Unterhaltung den Advent über! Echt coole Idee



 ... so hat man wenigstens einen langweiligen Wintermonat schonmal einigermaßen überbrückt.


----------



## bestmove (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das war mal wieder sehr schön gemacht vom Soulbrother, ein dickes Danke auch von mir für deine Mühen  

Schöne Weihnachten für alle


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Dezember 2012)

Gern geschehen 


Das Christkind hat einen ersten Zwischenstopp bei mir eingelegt damit es heute abend nicht so viel auf einmal anschleppen muß ...









​

FRÖHLICHE WEIHNACHTEN


----------



## RattleHead (24. Dezember 2012)

nice building story! Merry Christmas


----------



## blaubaer (24. Dezember 2012)

mist... ein RSL  


dennoch für die ganze Aktion hier  


@llen Frohe Festage hier noch wünsche


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. Dezember 2012)

Nice  und das Christkind auf dem Bild dürfte auch gern mal hier vorbei schauen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (24. Dezember 2012)

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und Souly eine schöne Jungfernfahrt ... bei den aktuellen Temperaturen eigentlich eine gute Beschäftigung zwischen den Feiertagen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Dezember 2012)

oha! Ja von mir auch frohe Weihnachten und dem Souly all Zeit knitterfreien Flug


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Dezember 2012)

Danke,danke ... bisher bin ich nur zum Einstellen vom Fahrwerk gekommen,die Jungfernfahrt gibts hoffentlich morgen


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hi zusammen,

hat von euch schon jemand die RaceFace Next Carbonkurbel von 2008 montiert?
Ist meine erste RaceFace Kurbel.




Innenlager BB92 ist schon verbaut, zusammen mit normaler XT Kurbel HT2.

Was brauche ich noch für Spacer?
Laut Anleitung lieben auf der linken Seite noch zwei Dichtringe zwischen Lager & Kurbel?

Danke


----------



## Jako (26. Dezember 2012)

das hängt von deiner lagerbreite ab, bei mir ist links kein spacer und rechts ein schwarzer und außen ein roter. du wirst aber nicht drumrum kommen 2 - 3 mal ab- und wieder dran schrauben und ausprobieren..... gruß jako


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ah, danke.
Aber laut Einbauanleitung sollten dort auch Dichtungen sein?


----------



## Jako (29. Dezember 2012)

hier das fertige SS von meinem junior... guten rutsch an alle  gruß jako


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Dezember 2012)

sauber!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Dezember 2012)

DAS ist mal echt geil!


----------



## worrest-t (4. Januar 2013)

Damit hier mal wieder Leben reinkommt ein paar Fotos von meinen neuen Teilen für meinen Altitude Aufbau. Schaltung, Lenker und Gabel folgen die Tage und dann kann es endlich ans Schrauben und Einstellen gehen. 
Auf den Rest des Schützenfests mus dann erst wieder bis nächsten Monat gewartet werden.

















Zum Schluss hätte ich noch eine Frage:

Ich stehe gerade vor der Reifenwahl und verzweifel an der Undurchsichtigkeit von Herstellerangaben, über das Einsatzgebiet. Ich suche einen preiswerten Reifen für überwiegend Norddeutsche Waldwege, wobei ich an den Wochenenden so viel wie möglich Touren, welche auch abwärtsorientierter ausfallen können, im Harz, Deister etc. machen möchte. Felge ist eine Notubes Flow (23mm) und ich möchte nicht Tubless fahren.

Ich möchte keine Reifendiskussion lostreten, die Marke kann ich mir selber aussuchen, ich würde nur gerne wissen welche Modelle bei den Anforderungen in Frage kommen.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Januar 2013)

Wenns richtig gÃ¼nstig sein soll: Continental der Baron, 15â¬ in 2,3.... Auf Nassem okay, auf Waldwegen sollte er funktionieren und solang die Trails nicht voller nasser Steine und Wurzeln sind kÃ¶nnt es auch klappen...
ansonsten Maxxis Ardent.


----------



## worrest-t (5. Januar 2013)

Passt der Ardent 2.4 hinten ins Altitude 90 RSL???


----------



## peterbe (5. Januar 2013)

Leider nein. Ich bin auf einer ztrflow einen Ardent 2.25 und einen Mk 2.4 der ersten Generation gefahren. Breiter ging nicht.


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Januar 2013)

Schwalbe geht auch nur bis maximal 2.25 Breite hinten rein. Ich fahre einen Fat Albert in 2.25 hinten und vorne in 2.4.


----------



## worrest-t (5. Januar 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Info. Dann wird es ein Ardent 2,25 hinten und ein 2,4 vorne.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. Januar 2013)

gute Wahl!


----------



## ma.schino (5. Januar 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für die Info. Dann wird es ein Ardent 2,25 hinten und ein 2,4 vorne.



Ich hätte so ein paar seeeehr günstig abtzgeben! Unbenutzt!!

Bei interesse pn


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Januar 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Damit hier mal wieder Leben reinkommt ein paar Fotos von meinen neuen Teilen für meinen Altitude Aufbau.



Sehr guter Anfang


----------



## worrest-t (7. Januar 2013)

Moin moin,

ich habe heute meine Gabel bekommen DT Swiss EXM 150 mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohrdurchmesser. Zu meinem Rahmen Altitude RSL 90 habe ich für den Steuersatz einen Ring mitbekommen. Dieser soll von unten auf den Steuersatz kommen.

Wenn ich nun die Gabel montier passt der Ring nicht ganz auf die Stange von der Gabel. Da diese unten so ca. 3 cm konisch wird. Wenn ich den Ring weglasse passt die Gabel perfekt rein. Der Ring dient meiner Meinung nach als Schutz vor Dreck, welches sonst ins Lager kommt.

Der Vorbesitzer hatte aber die gleiche Gabel, daher denke ich, muss das ja gepasst haben. Oder mache ich einen Fehler?

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2013)

foto?


----------



## worrest-t (7. Januar 2013)

Den Ring bekomme ich nicht weiter auf die Gabel. Er müsste aber eben bis zum Ende gehen, damit es passt. Sonst liegt der Rahmen nur auf dem Ring auf und ich glaube, das würde nur sehr kurz halten. Wenn ich den Ri g weglasse, geht die Gabel bündig rein.


----------



## Sw!tch (7. Januar 2013)

Sicher, dass das nicht der Steuersatz-Konus ist? Wenn ja, muss dieser andersrum sowie ganz drauf. Check mal, wie der mit dem Rest des Steuersatzes zusammen passt.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Januar 2013)

Das ist der Gabelkonus,den mußt du umgekehrt mit der planen Auflagefläche nach unten zur Brücke gerichtet und entsprechend mit der konischen Auflagefläche nach oben zur Lagerschale gerichtet auf das Schaftrohr aufschlagen bis er auf Anschlag sitzt.

OK,Alex war schneller


----------



## worrest-t (7. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank 

habe auch gleich eine super Anleitung gefunden. Konnte mir vorher nicht vorstellen, das ich den raufschlagen sollte. 

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. Januar 2013)

Dein erstes Bike, das du selber zusammen baust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worrest-t (8. Januar 2013)

Ja das ist mein erstes Mountainbike was ich zusammenbaue. Letztes Jahr habe ich ein Rennrad (Speedbike) selber zusammen gebaut, da war die Gabel und der Steuersatz aber schon vormontiert. Seit dem Aufbau wusste ich, das ein eigen Aufbau das schönste ist, da die Recherche und die individuelle Teile Wahl einfach viel Spaß machen.

Bedeutet aber auch, das man Fehler machen und etwas zerstören kann. Aber der Gabelkonus sitzt 100%, habe die Gabel gekühlt und den Ring im Backofen erhitzt. Dann mit Fett und einem Rohr aus dem Baumarkt aufgeschlagen. Klappte perfekt und war nach 4 Schlägen drauf.


----------



## bestmove (8. Januar 2013)

So, bin dann auch erstmal fertig.

- Die Front ist mir noch zu tief, ein "Riser" muss her ...
- Bin sehr positiv von den Shimano SLX Bremsen überrascht, sehr gute Dossierung und guter Biss 
- Erstaunlich wie gut die Shiver mit 120mm geht!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. Januar 2013)

@worrest-t: Stimmt! Aber durch Fehler lernt man und außerdem weißte hinterher auch eher, wie du dir bei einem Defekt helfen kannst  In dem Sinne: Viel Spaß bei dem Aufbau!


----------



## worrest-t (8. Januar 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> @worrest-t: Stimmt! Aber durch Fehler lernt man und außerdem weißte hinterher auch eher, wie du dir bei einem Defekt helfen kannst  In dem Sinne: Viel Spaß bei dem Aufbau!



Genau so sehe ich das auch!!! Vielen dank, werde auch schön weiter berichten und Bilder machen. Die nächsten Tage müsste die Schaltung und endlich ein Montageständer kommen.

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## Deleted 10349 (9. Januar 2013)

Viel Spass allen Bastlern, bei mir wird's leider Frühjahr so wie es aussieht ...

Sagt mal kommt es nur mir so vor oder gibts noch nirgends ein Gesamtbild von Souly's Element??? 

 @Soulbrother: Komm' schon trau Dich, ist doch sicher vorzeigbar geworden ...


----------



## 2o83 (9. Januar 2013)

Das würde ich allerdings auch gerne einmal sehen. 

Cheers!


----------



## worrest-t (10. Januar 2013)

So hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand. Auf die Schaltgruppe warte ich derzeit noch, damit es wieder weitergehen kann. Danach ist dann erst mal fÃ¼r diesen Monat Pause, wegen akuten Geldmangel ð


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Januar 2013)

... sehr schön,weiter so! 

Sollte ich meinen ALTITUDE RAHMEN! in ein paar Wochen noch haben wird er auch wieder aufgebaut,allerdings dann etwas mehr in Richtung Enduro und weniger AM wie zuletzt.




> @Soulbrother: Komm' schon trau Dich, ist doch sicher vorzeigbar geworden ...



Geht ab wie Sau das Ding


----------



## worrest-t (10. Januar 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... sehr schön,weiter so!
> 
> Sollte ich meinen ALTITUDE RAHMEN! in ein paar Wochen noch haben wird er auch wieder aufgebaut,allerdings dann etwas mehr in Richtung Enduro und weniger AM wie zuletzt.
> 
> ...



Danke

Für dich hoffe ich, dass der Rahmen schnell verkauft wird, ich würde mich aber über einen Enduroaufbau, mit schönem Bericht und Bildern mehr freuen. Mal abwarten was so kommt.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (10. Januar 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Geht ab wie Sau das Ding



Das glaub ich Dir gerne ... 

  @worrest-t: Schöne Espresso-Maschine und natürlich schickes Bike ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (12. Januar 2013)

Etwas Blingbling für das Slayer SXC meiner Süssen:


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Januar 2013)

Punktlandung ... angepeiltes Gewicht aufs Gramm genau erreicht


----------



## Deleted 10349 (12. Januar 2013)

... jep, ist schick geworden!
Die Kombi mit den hellen Felgen ist gelungen und das Gewicht ist genial 

Viel Spass damit ... na den wirst Du schon haben


----------



## Jako (12. Januar 2013)

sehr schönes gewich, die silbernen felgen finde ich nicht so prickelnd.... möchte dich ja nicht unter druck setzen, aber wie ich dich kenne bleiben die nicht lange drin.... gruß jako
p.s. was sagst Du denn zu unserem ss?


----------



## mr320 (12. Januar 2013)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Etwas Blingbling für das Slayer SXC meiner Süssen:



*Neuer Lady Trend ?*





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Heute ist das neue Radel für meine Frau gekommen ( Trek Slash 9 2013 ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Januar 2013)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> ... jep, ist schick geworden!
> Die Kombi mit den hellen Felgen ist gelungen und das Gewicht ist genial
> 
> Viel Spass damit ... na den wirst Du schon haben



thx. ... ja den hab ich 

Ich freu mich schon auf dein neues ALTI !!!





Jako schrieb:


> sehr schönes gewich, die silbernen felgen finde ich nicht so prickelnd.... möchte dich ja nicht unter druck setzen, aber wie ich dich kenne bleiben die nicht lange drin.... gruß jako
> p.s. was sagst Du denn zu unserem ss?



Ich war mir während der Aufbauphase auch noch nicht so 100%ig sicher ob silber oder schwarz,aber seit es fertig ist weiß ich das ich die richtige Wahl getroffen hab ... silber wird definitiv bleiben,mehr Bilder im: NEW ELEMENT THREAD


SS ist schick geworden,mir persönlich wäre zwar die Gabel zu tief und der Lenker zu hoch,aber es muß ja dem Junior und seinem Einsatzzweck taugen!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (13. Januar 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf dein neues ALTI !!!



... und ich mich erst . 
Leider wirds Frühling bis ich das Teil bekomme  ... naja. 
Man(n) hat ja schliesslich noch andere Spinnereien im Kopf um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben ...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. Januar 2013)

Aus einem Projekt (Onooka Ampak Slopestyle... (Hoffe der Rahmen kommt heute!)) werden zwei: Habe eben beschlossen, das mein altes 2004er Rocky Mountain Flow eigentlich nochmal ordentlich aufgebaut werden müsste... =Rahmen abbeizen, polieren, Klarlacken und mit schönen Parts aufbauen  Fotos folgen im Laufe der Zeit


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Januar 2013)

Bei dem Anblick juckts ja schon in den Fingern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (18. Januar 2013)

Na dann  Hau rein und fang an aufzubauen!


----------



## worrest-t (18. Januar 2013)

Jau hau rein, so einen schönen Rahmen kann man doch nicht einfach weggeben und schon garnicht, wenn er noch so neu wie deiner rüberkommt. Ein paar Macken und Dellen sollte er vor einem Verkauf schon haben. 

Aber nicht, dass du die Sattelstütze dann doch noch brauchst 

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## Deleted 10349 (18. Januar 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Bei dem Anblick juckts ja schon in den Fingern ...



... da fehlt aber noch mindestens ein Rahmen damit das ganze Zeug unterbringst


----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. Januar 2013)

Er könnte ja die Fox auf 10 cm traveln und ein Flow damit aufbauen :-D


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Januar 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Aber nicht, dass du die Sattelstütze dann doch noch brauchst



Ne,keine Sorge 



TribalWarrior schrieb:


> ... da fehlt aber noch mindestens ein Rahmen damit das ganze Zeug unterbringst



Ja,irgendwie schon ... 



Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Er könnte ja die Fox auf 10 cm traveln und ein Flow damit aufbauen :-D



Die Zeiten mit dem FLOW liegen hinter mir, das ist nix mehr für meinen Rücken.


Steckspiele  ...


----------



## blaubaer (19. Januar 2013)

das Fox Fahrwerk gefällt am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. Januar 2013)

Schön weitermachen mit den Steckspielen  Mir grauts davor, gleich in den Keller zu gehen und den Abbeizer vom Flowrahmen runter zu machen... Ekelhaftes Zeugs...

Mal was anderes.... hab hier noch ne 55rs von nem Slayer ss vom Kumpel rumfliegen... Eig. müsste ich die doch auch nur mit Luft fahren können und auf 10cm traveln können, oder? Brauche noch ne Gabel für das Onooka Ampak, und für umsonst wäre die 55rs immerhin eine übergangslösung....


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Januar 2013)

55 rs traveln ? Erzähl mal ...


----------



## blaubaer (22. Januar 2013)

das Silber an der XT war mir schon immer ein Dorn im Auge ... 

jetzt hab ich mir eine "blackedition" gemacht, zuerst 2 schichten Mattschwarz, dann enstand das Bild, danach kamen noch 2 schichten Klarlack in Matt, und jetzt...


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Januar 2013)

...   "Batman" - edition!

Hast du eigentlich mittlerweile mal deinen neuen Rahmen bekommen?


----------



## blaubaer (22. Januar 2013)

Danke. 

heute sollte eigentlich der Container in Rotterdam angekommen sein... 
all zu lange kann es jetzt nicht mehr gehen, hoffe ich....


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Januar 2013)

55RS traveln ging sogar ganz gut... die Zugstufenkartusche, die nur 10 der 16 cm Federweg wegen Überdruck freigegeben hat, habe ich an drei Stellen aufgebohrt, mir aus einer alten Roox Sattelstütze einen 5cm Spacer gemacht, den ich unter die Negativfeder gepackt habe... Ölmenge auf der Zugstufenseite erhöht, weil die alte Kartusche ja jetzt im offenen Ölbad stehen muss.... und es funktioniert Die Gabel hat jetzt 11 cm Federweg, Zugstufe geht sogar um einiges besser als vorher und trotz ordentlich Luftdruck spricht sie verhältnismäßig gut an!

Was ich noch machen werde: Den Spacer um einiges an Gewicht reduzieren... Originalfeder kürzen oder ausprobieren, sie komplett zu entfernen und nur mit Luft zu fahren.... Bilder folgen wenn ich die Gabel wieder offen hab!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. Januar 2013)

So schauts mittlerweile aus... Ein wenig Resteverwertung eben  Leider hab ich viel zu wenig Zeit wegen dem nervigen Examenslernen.... Aufkleber von der hinteren Felge müssen noch ab, wenn ich Kohle habe werden auch noch Kurbel, Pedale und Bremsen getauscht... Und muss wie schon gesagt noch bei der getravelten 55rs ein wenig am Gewicht feilen


----------



## blaubaer (9. Februar 2013)

heute mal wieder an was neues herangetastet, Pressfit Innenlager.
Schade dass die ChrisKing version noch nirgends findbar ist. 

am schluss, wäre zwar von ChrisKing Innenlager sowieso nichts mehr sichtbar, und das ganze dann so sieht so aus...


----------



## ma.schino (9. Februar 2013)

Diese pressfit innenlager sind für mich ein absolutes nogo. 

Leid wird man wohl auf Dauer nicht drumrum kommen - kotz


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2013)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Diese pressfit innenlager sind für mich ein absolutes nogo.
> 
> Leid wird man wohl auf Dauer nicht drumrum kommen - kotz



warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (13. Februar 2013)

Ich befürchte einfach, dass auf dauer mehr und mehr Hersteller da aufspringen.

Ist schliesslich eine Kostenersparnis in der Rahmenfertigung.


----------



## bestmove (13. Februar 2013)

Mich würden mal Vor- und Nachteile von Pressfit interessieren. Nur wieder ein Marketing-Gag?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2013)

Ich war anfangs auch skeptisch.
Der Ein- und Ausbau ist easy, auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug.
Bei mir laufen die billigen SLX- Dinger nach 1,5 Jahren und rd 5.000km noch immer seidenweich.
Sie sind zumindest besser gedichtet als die geschraubten Lager.

Falls mal eins kaputt gehen sollte, werde ich bei einer Kunststoffausführung bleiben weil so der Rahmen absolut geschont wird.

Ich halte die PressFit- Lager für OK.
Nur viel Bling- Bling ist da nicht drin....


----------



## worrest-t (15. Februar 2013)

Moin bräuchte nochmal eure Hilfe. Bei welchem Shop kann ich diese Zugführungen kaufen, die auf dem Foto abgebildet sind? Mir fehlen 3 Stück und ich such mir grad nen Wolf.







Zudem brauch ich für mein Slx Schaltwer/ Shifter Kombi von 2013 ne stink normale Außenhülle, da die mitgelieferte nen halben Meter zu kurz ist. Ich brauch nichts besonderes, kann ruhig in der Qualität wie die Slx sein. Finde da immer verschiedene Millimeterangaben und dann gleich mit den Innenzügen oder Sets. Aber das brauche ich ja nicht. Kann mir da auch einer mal einen Link geben, welche Züge da langen/ passen.

Und dazu noch ein Bild in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe. Bremsen, Griffe und Scheiben sind grad bestellt. Sorry für das schlechte Bild habs schnell mit der Handyknipse gemacht. Bessere Folgen wenn sich wieder was tut.






Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2013)

Die kleinen Schissdinger aus Plastik?
Die bekommst du beim Händler in der Werkstatt, frag mal nach.


----------



## worrest-t (15. Februar 2013)

> Die kleinen Schissdinger aus Plastik?
> Die bekommst du beim Händler in der Werkstatt, frag mal nach.



Sind also genormt und nicht speziell für Rocky Mountain? Beim Bikeladen müsste ich dann ja auch die Außenhülle bekommen, dann lohnt sich der Weg ja.

Danke


----------



## Xexano (15. Februar 2013)

Es gibt ja auch noch Kabelbinder. Die müssten da eigentlich auch passen. Jedoch nicht ganz die hübscheste Lösung...


----------



## worrest-t (15. Februar 2013)

Xexano schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch Kabelbinder. Die müssten da eigentlich auch passen. Jedoch nicht ganz die hübscheste Lösung...



Guter Tipp, aber meine kleinsten Kabelbinder (sind wirklich nur so winzel Teile) wollen nicht durch die Öse gehen. 

Aber danke ich versuchs mal bei meinem Fahrradladen, komm da nächste Woche wieder vorbei. Hat auch Rocky Räder, wird also bestimmt was da haben. Obwohl der manchmal bisschen knapp ist mit Kleinteilen. Letzt hatte der auch nur noch eine Größe Spacer da und das alles verschiedene Ausführungen. Naja mal sehen.

Schönen Dank

worrest-t


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2013)

das sind standardteile, gibt es schon seit vielen jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. Februar 2013)

Manche Bikeläden haben auch keine Standardteile.... Hier in Siegen mal, als ich einen stinknormalen 1 1/8 steuersatz haben wollte fürs Bike meiner Freundin: "Haben wir net da, da gibts ja so viele Standards, das kann man sich ja net alles in den Laden legen" ;-)


----------



## peterbe (16. Februar 2013)

Das es in Radläden keine Standarten gibt, kann ich verstehen - Standardteile sollen immer vorrätig sein.


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mal meine bisherige Sammlung an GoPro Halterungen ... 




... durch eine weitere ergänzt ...




... Gesamtkosteneinsatz dafür gerade mal 23,- dank CRC und dem lieben Mario  ...


----------



## worrest-t (17. Februar 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Manche Bikeläden haben auch keine Standardteile.... Hier in Siegen mal, als ich einen stinknormalen 1 1/8 steuersatz haben wollte fürs Bike meiner Freundin: "Haben wir net da, da gibts ja so viele Standards, das kann man sich ja net alles in den Laden legen" ;-)



Letzt als ich auf der Suche nach einer Ahead-Krallen Einschlaghilfe war, war ich in einer Fahrradwerkstatt, um danach zu fragen. Der Mann schaute mich bei dem Gesuchten, sehr verwundert an und meinte er hätte schon oft Kunden gehabt die danach gefragt haben, hätte aber keins da. Er überlegte dann ein bisschen und meinte zu seinem Assistenten, dass sie ja vielleicht mal so ein Werkzeug kaufen sollten. Ich stand da und dachte erst der verarscht mich, leider war dem nicht so und ich kaufte später eine Einschlaghilfe mit Führung für 13 mit Versand.


----------



## blaubaer (17. Februar 2013)

meine neue Front... 





im vergleich zum Slayer hat dass S-Works ein um 1.5cm kürzeres Steuerohr   die Spacer sind leider nötig, die Bandscheibe L4/L5 lässt grüssen...


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Februar 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ... L4/L5 lässt grüssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. Februar 2013)

Du könntest doch auch einen Lenker mit mehr Rise nehmen, oder?


----------



## blaubaer (19. Februar 2013)

könnte man... aber bis jetzt fand ich keinen aus Carbon, der mir passte in breite, mehr rise und leichtem gewicht...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. Februar 2013)

welcher ist den der jetzt verbaute? truvativ noir?


----------



## blaubaer (19. Februar 2013)

Easton Haven Carbon 

heute erstes Rollout... noch nicht ganz fertig, ein paar änderungen stehe noch an...


----------



## ma.schino (19. Februar 2013)

Ich weiss nicht - irgendwie bei weitem nicht so spektakulär wie erhofft... Schade!


----------



## blaubaer (20. Februar 2013)

was erwartet man(n) denn ?? 

-das X.0 an der Kurbel ist mir noch ein Dorn im auge
-hinten kommt noch etwas anderes an übersetzung
-gabel vllcht eine 55micro switch
-die truvativ Kefü ist relativ laut und schwer  

ansonsten bin ich zufrieden, sitzt und rollt sich sehr angenehm
einzig beim gewicht, ist es mehr als erwartet, aber immer noch 1.7kg leichter als beim Slayer  und 400g leichter als beim Altitude 50, welches ja weniger FW hat...


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Februar 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> einzig beim gewicht, ist es mehr als erwartet, aber immer noch 1.7kg leichter als beim Slayer  und 400g leichter als beim Altitude 50, welches ja weniger FW hat...


...und das wären dann ?? KG?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön!
Das sieht auch so extrem lang aus. Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## blaubaer (20. Februar 2013)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> ...und das wären dann ?? KG?


 
ohne Pedale ; 12.8kg 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Das sieht auch so extrem lang aus. Welche Größe ist das?


 
Grösse L
von der Länge her, Sattelnase bis Lenker, hab ich die genau gleiche distanz wie beim Slayer.


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Februar 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ohne Pedale ; 12.8kg


Nicht schlecht Aber nicht vergessen vor'm losfahren Pedale drazumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (20. Februar 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> was erwartet man(n) denn ??
> 
> -das X.0 an der Kurbel ist mir noch ein Dorn im auge
> -hinten kommt noch etwas anderes an übersetzung
> ...



Hast recht - wahrscheinlich ist man mittlerweile einfach zu verwöhnt bei all den High end bikes hier ...

Was ich aber wirklich nicht versteh ist wie ihr alle mit 1x10 klarkommt.

Mal im ernst: für richtige Berge reicht das doch nicht aus - was für Waden habt Ihr denn ????


----------



## blaubaer (20. Februar 2013)

übersetzung kommt am schluss 33z x 11-38z  
das wird mir reichen, bin jetzt den ganzen winter durch mit 33 x 11-36 unterwegs...  

und wenns mal richtig steil wird und die pumpe nicht mehr mag, hab ich noch 2 beine zum laufen  so lang ich abwärts alles fahren kann...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. Februar 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> übersetzung kommt am schluss 33z x 11-38z
> das wird mir reichen, bin jetzt den ganzen winter durch mit 33 x 11-36 unterwegs...
> 
> und wenns mal richtig steil wird und die pumpe nicht mehr mag, hab ich noch 2 beine zum laufen  so lang ich abwärts alles fahren kann...



!!!!!!! So muss das!  Schicker Aufbau


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich war anfangs auch skeptisch.
> Der Ein- und Ausbau ist easy, auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug.
> Bei mir laufen die billigen SLX- Dinger nach 1,5 Jahren und rd 5.000km noch immer seidenweich.
> Sie sind zumindest besser gedichtet als die geschraubten Lager................



Aber jetzt haben sie den Schlamm auch nicht überlebt.


----------



## worrest-t (25. Februar 2013)

Moin moin,

ich habe ein Problem bei der Schaltungsmontage. Ich habe das Schaltwerk (RD-670) an den Rahmen geschraubt und Kassette und Kette ordnungsgemäß montiert. Nun befindet sich die Kette auf dem 2 Ritzel und ich kann sie mit dem Finger in alle höherten Gänge schalten. Der 1 Gang (kleinstes Ritzel) kann so aber nicht geschalten werden. 

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? gehört da noch eine Unterlegscheibe an das Schaltwerk, das es weiter raus kommt?

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## blaubaer (25. Februar 2013)

siehe Hubeinstellung


----------



## worrest-t (25. Februar 2013)

Super danke hat geklappt, ich wusste schon, dass es was ganz simples sein wird. Hatte die Schrauben auch vorher schon gedreht, wohl nur nicht die Richtige in die richtige Richtung. 

Besten Dank!!!

Gruß


----------



## worrest-t (26. Februar 2013)

So ich hätte noch eine Anfängerfrage

Habe nun die Bremsen eingestellt und mir alle Manuals, Forumsbeiträge und Videos zum Bremseneinstellen angesehen. Beide Bremsen von mir schleifen durchgehend, dies lässt sich auch nicht durch neu justieren der Bremszange abstellen. Sie schleifen aber nicht an einer gewissen Stelle der Scheibe, sondern durchgehend. Ich glaube die Bremsklötze sind zu weit zusammen, da ich keinen Spalt sehen kann (mit Taschenlampe und weißem Papier). Ist da etwas was man noch einstellen muss, oder gehört das zur Einbremsphase, die ja 200-300 Kilometer dauern kann?

Bilder vom fertigen Bike kommen die Tage, wenn die Sonne mal wieder ihre Fühler durch die Wolken streckt.

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## blaubaer (26. Februar 2013)

um welche Bremse handelt es sich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worrest-t (26. Februar 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> um welche Bremse handelt es sich ?



Um die Shimano SLX BR-M675 Modell 2013


----------



## blaubaer (26. Februar 2013)

mein tipp; sich das Entlüftungstrichterchen zulegen. 
nennt sich "I-BLEEDING-KIT". 
danach den trichter aufschrauben und die Bläge komplett zurück drücken, hört sich an als wär bei Dir zuviel öl drinn


----------



## Sw!tch (27. Februar 2013)

Einfach nur wow Blaubär! Was für ein geiles Bike.


----------



## blaubaer (28. Februar 2013)

Danke.  

aber nicht all zu fest daran gewöhnen... bin nocht mal richtig gefahren, und es wird/sind schon änderungen unterwegs...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. März 2013)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass du schnell einen guten Set up findest.... Bei meinem Sx Trail damals hat das ein wenig gedauert...


----------



## bestmove (7. März 2013)

Bin dabei mein Switch wieder hübsch zumachen und suche noch eine Kettenführung. Was isn da im Moment zu empfehlen bei 1x10, bin da recht unschlüssig ... ist die Bionicon C Guide ausreichend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (8. März 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass du schnell einen guten Set up findest.... Bei meinem Sx Trail damals hat das ein wenig gedauert...


 
zum glück ist der CCDB air schon ab werk voreingestellt  



bestmove schrieb:


> Bin dabei mein Switch wieder hübsch zumachen und suche noch eine Kettenführung. Was isn da im Moment zu empfehlen bei 1x10, bin da recht unschlüssig ... ist die Bionicon C Guide ausreichend?


 
bei nur 1x10 müsstest doch Oben aber auch was haben ?! 
eine der leichtesten KeFü ist glaub die "DER" Guide von Blackspire 

ich im moment auch noch imer unschlüssig, vorallem da es das, was ich bräuchte/haben will, gar nicht gibt  eine KeFü nur Oben und unten nur mit Taco... vermutlich werd ich mir was eigenes basteln...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. März 2013)

Ne, das Dämpfersetup meinte ich nicht.... bei meinem SX Trail wars einfach so, das ich ewig ausprobiert hab und gewechselt hab bis z.B. Vorbau und Gabel so waren, dass es gepasst hat- oder ich aus einem mir immernoch nicht plausiblem Grund keinen Mavic Crossline LRS verbauen konnte... Naja, was solls- weil die Kiste einfach nicht das wahre war, bin ich jetzt wieder bei Rocky und mitm Slayer richtig zufrieden!

Zur Kefü: Basteln sollte doch recht flott gehen, solang du kein Problem damit hast, eine normale Kefü um den unteren Teil zu erleichtern ;-)


----------



## blaubaer (8. März 2013)

ja Vorbau ist so ne sache, der geplante Syntace Megaforce 2 in 30mm ist arg kurz, in verbindung mit dem Easton Haven Lenker. vorübergehend muss halt der Vorbau, Syncros 25° 50mm, vom Altitude herhalten, der Lenker wird noch getauscht gegen einen mit etwas mehr Rise, so um die 1". 

ein weiteres Bauteil ist frisch eingetroffen, eigentlich nur 2. Wahl  da meine Wunschgabel nicht mehr Lieferbar ist  

Frisch aus dem Karton... und somit wird das ganze Bike inkl. Pedale so bei 12.8kg liegen


----------



## ma.schino (8. März 2013)

Eine deville! - na da schau her...

Welche hätte es denn ansonsten werden sollen?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. März 2013)

Was war deine Wunschgabel Nr. 1?


----------



## blaubaer (8. März 2013)

Mz 55er Micro Switch... aber hätte den Braten auch nicht wirklich leichter gemacht  die Deville ist schon recht mager auf der Waage


----------



## ma.schino (8. März 2013)

Wie schwer ist sie denn?


----------



## blaubaer (8. März 2013)

die Deville ? die 170mm Tapered mit ungekürztem Schaftrohr : 2080g 
ein riesiger schritt nach unten, die Mz 55 Rc3 Ti vom Slayer hatte 2450g 

und nach der ersten kurzen proberunde, mit der Deville


----------



## ma.schino (8. März 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mit dieser kettenführung?

www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG430


----------



## Nofaith (9. März 2013)

Momentan gibt wenig Fotos, deshalb hier mal ein paar vom Aufbau meines Winterprojekts(ist ja noch Zeit bis zum 31.März).





















Pressfit überzeug mich nicht wirklich, geht alles viel zu leicht rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (10. März 2013)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Pressfit überzeug mich nicht wirklich, geht alles viel zu leicht rein...



Das dachte ich mir beim Element Aufbau auch,bisher läufts aber völlig unauffällig und problemlos.



update ...

















Bashguard logischerweise einfach wegdenken


----------



## Soulbrother (19. März 2013)

update ...


----------



## blaubaer (23. März 2013)

Schlecht-Wetter-Zeitvertreib...


----------



## Deleted 10349 (4. Dezember 2013)

... bastelt 2013/14 niemand?

Leider siehts bei mir auch nicht nach Baustelle aus, aber ich wollte den Thread zwecks Inspiration mal wieder rauskramen 
Die Restekiste im Keller will schliesslich endlich verwertet werden ...

Bin mal gespannt ... haut rein ...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Dezember 2013)

Werde über den Winter das Banshee Rampant von meiner Freundin neu aufbauen... Aber wird wohl eher nach Weihnachten was...


----------



## blaubaer (5. Dezember 2013)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> ... bastelt 2013/14 niemand?


 

ach ich bastel immer wieder mal was... 
aber bin halt zu den 3 grossen -S- gewechselt, was nichts mehr mit RM und RF zu tun hat...


----------



## RattleHead (5. Dezember 2013)




----------



## mrwulf (12. Dezember 2013)

Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit.... *Umbau meines Rocky Element RSL auf ein MSL*


Nachdem ich im Sommer an meinem 2011er Rocky Element RSL eine Fox F120 an der Front verbaut hatte.... 







....und sich damit die Front, im Gegensatz zu der Fox F100, endlich dem super Hinterbau ebenbürtig angefühlt hatte, ist der Entschluss von einem RSL auf ein MSL umzubauen gereift .



*Dazu wird benötigt*


1. MSL Link 
(nur unwesentliche *+3g* schwerer als das kürzere RSL Link)









2. MSL Schrauben Kit  
(hier kommen zusätzliche *+16g* für die Schrauben hinzu, da beim RSL nicht verbaut) 







3. Dämpfer mit Einbaumaß 190x50,8mm 
(da habe ich auch den bewährten RP23 gewählt, allerdings mit einem ggü. dem Original abweichenden Valve Tuning, dazu gleich mehr, Plus an Gewicht ggü. dem RP23 in 160mm Maß, *+30g*)








*Beschaffung der Teile*

Meine Anfrage bei Bike Action zum Kauf des MSL Links wurde eine Absage erteilt. Das Teil könne nur für ein MSL nachbestellt werden, wenn man ein RSL fahre, könne das Bike nicht einfach auf ein MSL umgebaut werden. Lächerliche Aussage, da das Element MSL und RSL exakt bis auf die Bauteile Link, zusätzliche Link Montageteile beim MSL und den längeren Dämpfer zu 100% gleich sind. Eine Anfrage bei RM Canada hat das auch bestätigt. 

Na super...habe mir das MSL Link dann einfach in Canada bestellt, die MSL Montageschrauben dann über meinen Shop bei Bike Action.


*Anpassung beim Dämpfer*

Den RP23 Dämpfer hatte ich bewusst in einem anderen Valve Tune als beim Original geholt. Hintergrund ist einfach, dass das orginal Valving mit den Velocity Tune Low dazu führt, dass die ProPedal Stufen 1-3 sich nur sehr gering unterscheiden und der Hinterbau schnell durch den federweg geht. Hat bei nur 100mm Federweg den Vorteil, dass es sich stets nach mehr anfühlt. 

Ich bin aber immer mit der ProPedal Stufe 3 herumgefahren, da die Stufe 1 & 2 gar keinen spürbaren Unterschied zum ProPedal Aus hatten und sich bei korrekten Luftdruck das leichte Wippen minimieren lies. Rocky wollte wohl hiermit immer für einen aktiven Hinterbau sorgen, aber wenn die ProPedal Stufen sich fast gar nicht unterscheiden, ist das ja auch nicht zielführend.

Nun habe ich den Velocity Tune mit Medium ausgewählt und was soll ich sagen....zu meinem Gewicht und Fahrstil passt das mehr an Druckstufe für das MSL um Welten besser. 

*Wie es sich nun fährt...*

Der Umbau auf das MSL mit nun 120mm Federweg mit etwas mehr 
Druckstufe und sehr definierten ProPedal Stufen 1-3 hat sich voll gelohnt. Beim normalen Fahren merkt man den Unterschied zum RSL nicht...das Wippen ist nun bei ProPedal 2 schon voll eliminiert, ohne dass der Hinterbau merklich an Komfort verloren hat. Erst wenn es bergab schneller und ruppiger wird, merkt man sofort die 2cm mehr. Schon erstaunlich was nur 2cm an Front und Heck ausmachen und wie ruhig das MSL sich über ruppige Trails scheuchen lässt. 


*Neues von der Front...*

An der Front hat sich auch noch was getan. Die Fox F120 habe ich nach kurzer Zeit gegen die Formula ThirtyThree - 33 ausgetauscht, da ich die Formuala 33 zu einem günstigen Preis bekommen hatte und letztendlich die Neugier gesiegt hatte. 
Im Gegensatz zur F120 ist die 33 nochmal deutlich komfortabler...aus dem Karton hat die Gabel bereits auf die kleinsten Kiesel angesprochen. Am Anfang bin ich die 33 mit noch 100mm Federweg gefahren. Im Zuge des MSL Umbaus habe ich die Formula auf 120mm Federweg umgebaut. Die Formula mit der QR15 Steckachse ist angenehm steif aber mit 1588g deutlich leichter als die Fox. Bin die Formula jetzt knapp 4 Monate gefahren und bin nach wie vor von diesem Exoten begeistert, eine klasse Federgabel.


*Fazit*

Alles in allem, der Umbau auf 120mm Federweg vo/hi hat sich voll gelohnt, es fährt sich deutlich besser und wiegt im Vergleich zum RSL gerade mal 49g mehr als vorher (+30g für den längeren Dämpfer, + 3 g für das längere MSL Link und +16g für die zusätzlichen Montageschrauben).

9,6kg pure Fahrfreude


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Dezember 2013)

Die 49gr. sind echt zu vernachlässigen  die sammelt man ja allein an matsch schon auf 100 Metern ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. Dezember 2013)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit.... *Umbau meines Rocky Element RSL auf ein MSL*
> 
> 
> 
> 9,6kg pure Fahrfreude



 

wau, das gewicht bei 3-fach vorne !? ... 
will gar nicht wissen was drin läge bei 1x10 oder 11-fach...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir mal'n schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht...






...wird vorerst mal nur aufgehängt.

Bj. 2007 und noch in good old Canada geschweißt.


----------



## daniel1234 (23. Dezember 2013)

RM Altitude


----------



## gobo (24. Dezember 2013)

ohh sehr schön!


----------



## RattleHead (24. Dezember 2013)




----------



## daniel1234 (26. Dezember 2013)

Es geht weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (5. Oktober 2014)

Es sind zwar noch 21 Tage aber...

... hat jemand schon mal den Marzocchi The Edge S3C2R Dämpfer in der Hand gehabt? Baut er kleiner oder größer als der TST R?

Mich packt so langsam wieder das Bastelfieber...


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Dezember 2014)

Mein Bastelobjekt 2014/2015 ist fast vollendet...

Letzter Aufbau in 2013:





Momentanes Aussehen:





Mein Ziel war, die Optik zu verändern, das Gewicht zu reduzieren und vor allem die Geometrie anzupassen.
Geändert wurden:
- Rahmen: Logos bis auf den RM-Schriftzug entfernt
- Laufräder: Statt Crank Brothers (zu schmal) nun Bontrager Rhythm TLR pro (gleich schwer, breiter, schwarz, Dekor entfernt)
- Gabel: Statt FOX Float 150 nun DT Swiss EXC 150 Air RTLC (leichter, schwarz, Dekor entfernt)
- Sattelstütze: Statt KS LEV Integra nun Spezialiced (schwarz, leider schwerer und nur drei Stellungen)
- Lenker: Statt FUNN Fatboy nun Reverse RCC 750 Carbon (schwarz, leichter)
- Kettenführung: Statt Truvativ nun C-Guide
- Rockring der Kurbel entfernt
- Einige Teile/Schrauben durch Titan ersetzt, kein Schnellspanner mehr...

Fast so aufwändig wie das Dekor zu entfernen, war es, die vielen Kleinteile, wie Schaltauge, Hebel von Gabel und Dämpfer zu eloxieren. Klar, Dämpfer muss zerlegt werden und am schlimmsten war der DT-Hebel...könnte jetzt noch fluchen, das ist kein "normales" Alu, das rot ging auf herkömmlichem Wege nicht ab. Musste alles abschleifen.

Die Gabel wurde mit einem 30 mm Spacer (unten!!!) eingebaut. Dadurch kommt die Front deutlich höher und der Lenkwinkel ändert sich um mindestens 1°. Passt perfekt für mich!

Momentanes Gewicht (o.K. die RoRo´s in 2,4" sind echt leicht) beträgt 12,20 Kilo. Die Teile für einen neuen Laufradsatz sind bestellt, gehen vielleicht noch mal 150 Gramm ab. Die 12 Kilomarke werde ich mit Variostütze und dem schweren Sattel nicht knacken, dazu ist der Rahmen einfach zu schwer. Auch die Spacer sollen bleiben 

Ein paar Detailbilder:


----------



## gobo (28. Dezember 2014)

was ist das für ein lenker??


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Dezember 2014)

gobo schrieb:


> was ist das für ein lenker??



Das ist ein Reverse RCC750


----------



## mrwulf (30. Dezember 2014)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Mein Bastelobjekt 2014/2015 ist fast vollendet...
> 
> Letzter Aufbau in 2013:
> 
> ...


Sieht klasse aus das Rocky! Da sieht man die Detailverliebtheit mit den ganzen Schwarzen Teilen.


----------

